# Back In The Shop......Now What's On Your Bench????



## Mastermind

Man, I really enjoyed getting out of my little shop for a few weeks.........but it's great to be back to work. 

I take off a couple of times a year.......once for Bonnaroo, and again for a Sundance. Both of those "vacations" are nothing but hard, non stop work. This get-a-way was different. I worked on my house a lot......but at a leisurely pace. We got a bunch of stuff done.......and rested well too.

Now........what's on your bench?????? 

I've got a few MS261s


----------



## Tor R

I just finish porting my JRed 2147, my first porting 
Will figure out tomorrow if its working or not....


----------



## jughead500

Nothing right now.maybe a 036 again later.


----------



## Mac 6-10

husqvarna k750 for a lean condition. An 026 for bogs when hot and then my mac CP-55 for a NOS piston rings and cylinder/ crankcase!


----------



## old-cat

Putting XP on a STIHL is JUST WRONG! WRONG I tell ya, WRONG!!!


----------



## Mastermind

On that saw it stands for Xtra Power........

On the Husky.......Xtra Plastic.


----------



## tlandrum




----------



## Mastermind

Don't hurt yerselfs Terry. Dang.


----------



## tlandrum

right now the worst danger im in is hitting my head on the toilet rim as I vomit


----------



## Stihl Livin

I think he has to do that to help with the issues he's having from the lymes disease treatment.


----------



## woodeneye

Wow, I would love to see your shop in person, Randy! Maybe I'd learn a few organizational skills, err maybe how to build a bigger shop. Haha! Here's what I'm looking at. Oh and a picture of my shop after a tornado went through.


----------



## hseII

tlandrum said:


> right now the worst danger im in is hitting my head on the toilet rim as I vomit


Get a foam seat: it helps with that


----------



## big_daddy234

Mastermind, what is the bulk of your business? People from all over the country send you there saws to be ported? Or do you buy new saws port and sell or buy used saws port and sell?

Do all your saws get ported or do you ever just build stock ones?


----------



## Mastermind

big_daddy234 said:


> Mastermind, what is the bulk of your business? People from all over the country send you there saws to be ported? Or do you buy new saws port and sell or buy used saws port and sell?
> 
> Do all your saws get ported or do you ever just build stock ones?




Yes


----------



## Brad2185

Just finished a husky 350 and just tore down the stihl 044 mag


----------



## cgraham1

Mastermind said:


> Now........what's on your bench??????


The saw on my bench will be on your bench in June! It's a 262xp!!! I got it all cleaned up, but it needs a coil...


----------



## bigbadbob

500lbs of love right there!!!


----------



## tbone75

How bout this MS440 I am building from scratch , and some chinee parts ! LOL Chinee crankcase halves and a BB kit . Just need the air filter parts and wrap .


----------



## Four Paws

tbone75 said:


> How bout this MS440 I am building from scratch , and some chinee parts ! LOL Chinee crankcase halves and a BB kit . Just need the air filter parts and wrap .View attachment 390112
> View attachment 390112
> View attachment 390113
> View attachment 390114



What's your build cost if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Mastermind

I need a Chinese fuel tank for a 440.......don't think they are cloning them yet though.


----------



## gary courtney

tbone75 said:


> How bout this MS440 I am building from scratch , and some chinee parts ! LOL Chinee crankcase halves and a BB kit . Just need the air filter parts and wrap .View attachment 390112
> View attachment 390112
> View attachment 390113
> View attachment 390114


that nice honorable T-Bone san


----------



## gaspipe

Makita DCS6421 with a Dolmar 7900 top end. Had the muffler off to see what's in there and did a phase 1 muffler mod. 











The spark arresting screen still fits, too - not that with all this rain much would be at risk. Now it's time to go fool around and tune it a bit....


----------



## Gypo Logger

On the bench are two 365's. One is a parts saw and the other one the recipient of parts off the parts saw. The keeper saw has a busted tank.
Now while I have the pro's on board, how does one change the throttle cable without pulling out what little hair I have left!
I did a search but came up empty handed.
Thx
John


----------



## Mastermind

Just gotta drive out the trigger pin........pull some hair out........and put it back together.


----------



## big t double

A 201t is there.


----------



## redfin

Ms460 total rebuild for my buddy. Got my squish number and hopefully get the wheel on it soon for some port love.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

got a gravely zero turn deck on the bench im replacing the jackshafts and bearings in all the spindles and fixing rusty spots.
no saws right now mine just don't break


----------



## Mastermind

OK........four of those MS261s have been torn down.

And I threw in a MS460 jug......




Now they have all had the squish band machined........


----------



## redfin

Dooood, u is posed to be all slow and stuffs. What the? Nows peeps are all gonna be espectins thyrs saws done in time. And stuffs!


----------



## Deleted member 83629

Mastermind said:


> OK........four of those MS261s have been torn down.
> 
> And I threw in a MS460 jug......
> 
> View attachment 390147
> 
> 
> Now they have all had the squish band machined........
> 
> View attachment 390149


I like them big purty jugs


----------



## tbone75

Mastermind said:


> I need a Chinese fuel tank for a 440.......don't think they are cloning them yet though.


Coming out very soon is what I hear . Sooner the better !!


----------



## tbone75

Four Paws said:


> What's your build cost if you don't mind me asking?


I will let ya know soon as I get it all figured up , prolly gonna scare the chit right outta me !


----------



## DeckSetter

Not on the bench but in the garage. Tire chains are on, snow blade next, and adding a start button to remedy the wiring gremlins...


----------



## Gypo Logger

K, thx, but if it doesn't work you'll be hairing from me!


Mastermind said:


> Just gotta drive out the trigger pin........pull some hair out........and put it back together.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

My bench has too much junk! Between about 17 different saws/snowblowers/etc, wiring in teh shop, working on a dump truck, 2 gen sets, a dishwasher (aka parts washer) you can only imagine!


----------



## big t double

DeckSetter said:


> Not on the bench but in the garage. Tire chains are on, snow blade next, and adding a start button to remedy the wiring gremlins...


Nice!! Got a b-80 in my garage right now that needs a solenoid. Gotta love wheel horse parts prices!! What model ya got there.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

tbone75 said:


> I will let ya know soon as I get it all figured up , prolly gonna scare the chit right outta me !


try jb weld?


----------



## joe25DA

Super pro 380 getting a good cleaning, rebuild, and base gasket left behind


----------



## DeckSetter

big t double said:


> Nice!! Got a b-80 in my garage right now that needs a solenoid. Gotta love wheel horse parts prices!! What model ya got there.


This one's a 416h, I've also got a 520h that wears a 60" deck and a couple other complete tractors that need engines. I've got a 37" snow blower and 42" snow blade that will fit the 416 but neither will fit the 520 because of the forward front axle to fit the 60" deck. I borrowed a 48" snow blade from my brother last year but he sold it to somebody else!


----------



## Brad2185

Nice 440 tbone75... I need to get the scrubbing on mine to have look as nice


----------



## bluesportster02

i am building another 350 and porting it


----------



## JBA

Not on my bench but up on the lift is my 2004 Harley Davidson Night Train. Need a new back tire and have to get it quick because we are going to go on the annual new years day polar bear ride. Gone every year for the last eight. Good times with good people.


----------



## tacomatrd98

Right now there's an 044 that needs an a/v mount repaired, a 2159, 2 2152's, 3 2150',s 3 husky 350's, a 346xp and 3 or 4 064 abortions. Most of them are actually on the floor...the bench is not quite big enough.


----------



## Ray Bell

JBA said:


> View attachment 390172
> Not on my bench but up on the lift is my 2004 Harley Davidson Night Train. Need a new back tire and have to get it quick because we are going to go on the annual new years day polar bear ride. Gone every year for the last eight. Good times with good people.


Nice to see a Night Train that isn't black. Watch out for the idiots 1/1


----------



## gaspipe

JBA said:


> View attachment 390172
> Not on my bench but up on the lift is my 2004 Harley Davidson Night Train.



Have my Gasgas 300 on a stand now in the driveway - too much crap in the garage to work on it in there. Have to lace a new front hoop on - BIG ouchy on the front Dirtstar.


----------



## JBA

Ray Bell said:


> Nice to see a Night Train that isn't black. Watch out for the idiots 1/1


It wasn't even black from the factory. Was a dark maroon called lava red. Too many looked the same in that color at a local bike night. So I made sure it didn't look like anybody else's bike. Best $ 17,000 I ever spent. If that bike could talk !!!!!


----------



## JBA

gaspipe said:


> Have my Gasgas 300 on a stand now in the driveway - too much crap in the garage to work on it in there. Have to lace a new front hoop on - BIG ouchy on the front Dirtstar.
> Nice looking ride ya have there. Been a long time since I was on a two wheeler with bark busters hand guards and knobbies.


----------



## Nate66n1

024 waiting on carb kit and 084 cases waiting to be cleaned up for powder coating.


----------



## gaspipe

JBA said:


> Been a long time since I was on a two wheeler with bark busters hand guards and knobbies.



It's got a street plate, too.


----------



## JBA

gaspipe said:


> It's got a street plate, too.


Very jealous. That must be a great time. Down the road and dart into the woods.


----------



## DeckSetter

gaspipe said:


> It's got a street plate, too.


Jealous. I've wanted a dual sport for years. Probably a 650 though, I don't know how a smaller bike would hold my wide load....


----------



## spencerpaving

Tore a brand new 661 down today and stuff


----------



## fearofpavement

A Poulan 3450 and a Stihl MS180C had a short visit on the bench this afternoon and then left. I've got a bunch of half finished saws on the floor, on the stairs and in totes and buckets. Most are waiting on parts, some on time.


----------



## Mastermind

spencerpaving said:


> Tore a brand new 661 down today and stuff



I'm shipping out a ported one tomorrow.......and have a couple more waiting in the corner. 

What do you think of em?


----------



## AKDoug

Two 036 parts carcasses on the floor. Going to look at them tomorrow and see if they can be melded into one. MS361 on the bench waiting for a Meteor piston to come in. 026PRo is done (cleaned up cylinder and meteor piston) and run for a few minutes. Going to put a bar on it tomorrow and test run it. Stupid MS250 I sold and promptly started leaking at the primer bulb after the guy got it. Going to disable it, since it starts fine without it.


----------



## spencerpaving

Mastermind said:


> I'm shipping out a ported one tomorrow.......and have a couple more waiting in the corner.
> 
> What do you think of em?


Clean!...I'm not used to working on brand new ones lol I do like like the ex timing ...But the intake scares me....should have reed valves!


----------



## Milkman31

I gave this up after 18 yrs and got a call a year later to see if I could fill in for the weekend. More than happy to.


----------



## Mastermind

spencerpaving said:


> Clean!...I'm not used to working on brand new ones lol I do like like the ex timing ...But the intake scares me....should have reed valves!



Yeah.......you get it. 

Don't ever start porting saws full time.......I'd have some real competition then.


----------



## spencerpaving

Mastermind said:


> Yeah.......you get it.
> 
> Don't ever start porting saws full time.......I'd have some real competition then.


Haha! Thanks that means alot...don't have to worry about that asphalt and other adventures keep me plenty busy like trying to post videos lol!


----------



## Jason Smoot

Mastermind said:


> I need a Chinese fuel tank for a 440.......don't think they are cloning them yet though.


There is a couple oem used ones on ebay.


----------



## jar944

A really abused 7300


----------



## chadihman

066 jug chucked up on the lathe now. Getting the works tomorrow. The dyno is waiting patiently under the bench to pull a saw to its knees.


----------



## hseII

Mastermind said:


> OK........four of those MS261s have been torn down.
> 
> And I threw in a MS460 jug......
> 
> View attachment 390147
> 
> 
> Now they have all had the squish band machined........
> 
> View attachment 390149


Thank You


----------



## crzybowhntr

576xp in need of a p&c. Going to do a vacuum and pressure test first. Can I do it with this http://m.harborfreight.com/brake-bleeder-and-vacuum-pump-kit-69328.html


----------



## rich450es

after 3 months i got my 034-036 super-pro saw done this morning 
got my 021 carb tuned in wood also 
and installed my new 20in stihl bar i got for xmass on my 036 pro 
now to cut and split the 10 cord of ceder this week


----------



## hseII

JBA said:


> It wasn't even black from the factory. Was a dark maroon called lava red. Too many looked the same in that color at a local bike night. So I made sure it didn't look like anybody else's bike. Best $ 17,000 I ever spent. If that bike could talk !!!!!


Sometimes, it is best that they don't. 

Nice Scooter


----------



## Johnskis

Currently im without a bench to have anything on. My current side burner project is building a new workbench, got tired of my old one and decided to build a roll around model this time around. In the design stage at the moment but it may get done by next weekend depending on how busy my wood sales are next week haven't been able to get much done been selling firewood faster that i cant get it out.


----------



## towingace

Gypo Logger said:


> On the bench are two 365's. One is a parts saw and the other one the recipient of parts off the parts saw. The keeper saw has a busted tank.
> Now while I have the pro's on board, how does one change the throttle cable without pulling out what little hair I have left!
> I did a search but came up empty handed.
> Thx
> John


Come on John, 'member when that widow maker split yer head open and the docs sewed ya back together? I heard, from a reliable source, that they tucked yer hair inside yer head before they closed ya up. That would fully explain why yer mind seems kinda fuzzy sometimes.


----------



## LowVolt

rich450es said:


> after 3 months i got my 034-036 super-pro saw done this morning
> got my 021 carb tuned in wood also
> and installed my new 20in stihl bar i got for xmass on my 036 pro
> now to cut and split the 10 cord of ceder this week


Did you recieve those cab lights I sent you?


----------



## Gypo Logger

towingace said:


> Come on John, 'member when that widow maker split yer head open and the docs sewed ya back together? I heard, from a reliable source, that they tucked yer hair inside yer head before they closed ya up. That would fully explain why yer mind seems kinda fuzzy sometimes.


That's the best diagnosis I've heard yet! 
Should I get a check up from the neck up?


----------



## Locust Cutter

A Dolmar 9010, Husky 262xp and Stihl MS261... Which all need a through cleaning and chains sharpened after today's adventure in Hedge. No fixes for now...


----------



## Big_Wood

surprisingly, this is one of the few times that my bench is clean. i actually just cleaned up yesterday after a ground a few lethal chains  all my projects are awaiting parts at the moment.


----------



## Rockjock

A MS 250 that I sold a guy 1 year ago. He claims it never ran right but I have the emails proving that it was " awesome " now it needs a P/C . Gents how do you deal with a guy that out and out lies to you? ME thinks I will just tell him the bad news and hand him back HIS blown up saw.


----------



## Jim Timber

Shane's former 2101xp is waiting for me at my bench. It'll be a while before I see it - I've got trees that need cutting before I can go home.


----------



## Johnskis

Rockjock said:


> A MS 250 that I sold a guy 1 year ago. He claims it never ran right but I have the emails proving that it was " awesome " now it needs a P/C . Gents how do you deal with a guy that out and out lies to you? ME thinks I will just tell him the bad news and hand him back HIS blown up saw.


Sounds like a Fitting way to handle it, Was it straight gassed or was his mix off? you can easily show him the evidence. You could also make the lieing to you part a little more fun, and hand him a box of parts  Nothing i hate more than a bold face liar trying to get something for free with his lies.


----------



## Johnskis

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 390254
> 
> That's the best diagnosis I've heard yet!
> Should I get a check up from the neck up?


Wowzers is that the aforementioned widowmaker that hit you? Thats a biggun.


----------



## Jim Timber

Here I thought it was a piece of the ugly tree he fell out of. 

J/k! Wouldn't wish that thing falling on too many people (but I do have a small list  ).


----------



## Johnskis

Jim Timber said:


> Here I thought it was a piece of the ugly tree he fell out of.
> 
> J/k! Wouldn't wish that thing falling on too many people (but I do have a small list  ).


It took me a double take before i figured out what it was, i thought it was a very short, ugly tree as well. Count yourself mighty lucky to have survived that and not be another statistic to the namesake. Somebody was watching over your shoulder that day.


----------



## Definitive Dave

Rockjock said:


> A MS 250 that I sold a guy 1 year ago. He claims it never ran right but I have the emails proving that it was " awesome " now it needs a P/C . Gents how do you deal with a guy that out and out lies to you? ME thinks I will just tell him the bad news and hand him back HIS blown up saw.


If I built or sold the saw, I will diagnose for free, but after a year I would patiently and calmly tell him what is wrong and what it will cost to fix it. If you can contact him through e-mail so there is a paper trail, let him know he just needs to authorize the repairs and you will let him know when it is ready. Small saw like that I would give him the option of aftermarket as you can get a complete crankcase and top end for like $50 or less that will last well. He bought a used saw, he won't want oem parts and when he picks it up let him know what he needs to do to avoid ruining the rebuilt saw.
He can always say no and and if he never picks it up just resell it, and who knows he may appreciate you treating him like an adult and telling him the truth and one day refer more customers.
DDave


----------



## Johnskis

Definitive Dave said:


> If I built or sold the saw, I will diagnose for free, but after a year I would patiently and calmly tell him what is wrong and what it will cost to fix it. If you can contact him through e-mail so there is a paper trail, let him know he just needs to authorize the repairs and you will let him know when it is ready. Small saw like that I would give him the option of aftermarket as you can get a complete crankcase and top end for like $50 or less that will last well. He bought a used saw, he won't want oem parts and when he picks it up let him know what he needs to do to avoid ruining the rebuilt saw.
> He can always say no and and if he never picks it up just resell it, and who knows he may appreciate you treating him like an adult and telling him the truth and one day refer more customers.
> DDave


That is great advice and a great way to do business hats of to you. If all customer service was handled in such a manner there would be far less horror stories on the interwebs about people supposedly getting screwed even though many times its their own fault. And i have to place my guess on you signature picture the 0881 is my guess for completely aftermarket it just looks wierd to me for some reason, but the middle 044 Starter handle and starter cover look new , never seen that style chainbrake lever on a saw before, though im no expert. Ill definitely say the 0881 though


----------



## Gypo Logger

Johnskis said:


> Wowzers is that the aforementioned widowmaker that hit you? Thats a biggun.


Ya, that's the one that got me. Lucky it only fell 40' or things could have turned out different. It was fortunate that I wore the small end.


----------



## Johnskis

40' holy crap thats still quite a long way for a piece that large you can certainly count yourself lucky that you are running that big chainsaw in the sky right now.


----------



## Rockjock

Definitive Dave said:


> If I built or sold the saw, I will diagnose for free, but after a year I would patiently and calmly tell him what is wrong and what it will cost to fix it. If you can contact him through e-mail so there is a paper trail, let him know he just needs to authorize the repairs and you will let him know when it is ready. Small saw like that I would give him the option of aftermarket as you can get a complete crankcase and top end for like $50 or less that will last well. He bought a used saw, he won't want oem parts and when he picks it up let him know what he needs to do to avoid ruining the rebuilt saw.
> He can always say no and and if he never picks it up just resell it, and who knows he may appreciate you treating him like an adult and telling him the truth and one day refer more customers.
> DDave




This is exactly what I will do. The MS 250 was my first saw and had very little use on it. I had bought it and then within a week I had several other saws from friends and family so it was used very little. It was a text book starting saw, 3 pulls full choke, pop then fast idle, 1-2 pulls and away you went. The mix smells " off " to me, and the saw has some super fine dust inside the clutch cover, chain is very dull. So either mix is off and or they ran the saw hard with no load. In any case I have his emails telling me the saw runs great, where is his claims are that it never ran right. It will all be sorted out in the new year I am sure.


----------



## TIMBERTRON

only saw i have is my Christmas gift to me 455. the rest of the stuff is 3 air compressors two of them are orange so i said i could fix it, and a honda lawn mower and a few chains on my bench that needed some touch ups but mostly waiting on parts.
ohh and i finally get to due the rear end seal on my old 54 ford 9n tractor this week


----------



## Duke Thieroff

Actually just have an 036 Pro I need to get buttoned up.

Been too busy at the day job!


----------



## Deleted member 83629

what? no golf pistons for the cheapskates?


----------



## old-cat

Well I had a Jonsered 2065 on my bench for a few minutes. My customer said it wasn't running right, like maybe the gas line had e10'd away or something.
I opened it all up, ripped the carb apart, everything was clean and perfect. The gas line looked like it might have been kinked just a tad, so I untwisted the line 1/2 turn, fired it up, cut some wood, PERFECTO! 
I told him his saw was junk, that he needed to leave it with me and go buy a new saw!


----------



## andydodgegeek

Still recouperating from my hernia surgery but soon I'll be back in the garage working on my project. I'm putting the body from a 1966 Dodge Town Wagon truck onto a 1985 Dodge 4X4 chassis. Regearing it with 4.56 gears and installing front and rear lockers and a whole mess of other work.


----------



## woodeneye

Uh-oh! I've fixed two saws in two days... Somebody knock on wood. I just got my Stihl 011 to run, just waitin on some parts from Chris, so I can finish mounting the handles. Feelin good!


----------



## Mastermind

Welp......them MS261s are done. 

Moving onto the MS460s tomorrow.


----------



## fearofpavement

Worked on my 1966 Mustang for the first time in about 8 years. Started assembling an MS390, sold one saw, bought a pile more, shot two deer and quartered them up, grilled steaks for the kids before they head back out. Did a bunch of paperwork that I wish would go away forever...


----------



## HTTR

I have 359 Husqvarna on the bench right now that I'm doing a few minor things to. I'm installing a new oiler gear and set of felling spikes. I'm also doing a muffler mod on it. This thing is running good ever since I came across Scott's HDA199 repair video.


----------



## tbone75

Little Eeko top handle , 346xp and my 268 . Gotta see what ails the Eeko then back to the 346 .


----------



## weimedog

Picked up a "barn find" Husqvarna 298.... it turns over... stiff. Probably has a bit of corrosion in places it doesn't want. Missing an air filter but all the plastic is there; dirty but in reasonably good shape.. TIME for a bit of recreation vs. work! Going to see if I can clean it up and get it running... then REALLY clean it up with a few new pieces here and there. And have a Husqvarna L65 up next after the 298.. both fun & game saws.


----------



## Mastermind

HTTR said:


> I have 359 Husqvarna on the bench right now that I'm doing a few minor things to. I'm installing a new oiler gear and set of felling spikes. I'm also doing a muffler mod on it. This thing is running good ever since I came across Scott's HDA199 repair video.



Scott is the man. I've learned a ton from the guy.


----------



## Mastermind

weimedog said:


> Picked up a "barn find" Husqvarna 298.... it turns over... stiff. Probably has a bit of corrosion in places it doesn't want. Missing an air filter but all the plastic is there; dirty but in reasonably good shape.. TIME for a bit of recreation vs. work! Going to see if I can clean it up and get it running... then REALLY clean it up with a few new pieces here and there. And have a Husqvarna L66 up next after the 298.. both fun & game saws.



The 2100 top end is a direct fit.


----------



## weimedog

Never experienced a 2100... Do they have a compression release? Would like to get this saw to where a creaky old man (me) can start it at a GTG without embarrassment


----------



## Mastermind

I don't believe it does.


----------



## old-cat

HTTR said:


> I have 359 Husqvarna on the bench right now that I'm doing a few minor things to. I'm installing a new oiler gear and set of felling spikes. I'm also doing a muffler mod on it. This thing is running good ever since I came across Scott's HDA199 repair video.


I've watched Scott's video. Is that all there is to fixing the HDA 199 carb ailment?


----------



## Mastermind

old-cat said:


> I've watched Scott's video. Is that all there is to fixing the HDA 199 carb ailment?



As long as it doesn't have a bad check valve, or a worn out/stuck accel pump........then yeah.


----------



## old-cat

Mastermind said:


> As long as it doesn't have a bad check valve, or a worn out/stuck accel pump........then yeah.


GREAT! Now how do I get it to save in my stinkin computer thing


----------



## Mastermind

Just memorize it.......duh.


----------



## old-cat

I'm a hands on kind of guy. I have to experience something before I can store it in my head!


----------



## Jim Timber

So fix a hda199?


----------



## old-cat

Jim Timber said:


> So fix a hda199?


According to Scott's video, it seems TOO simple!


----------



## Jim Timber

I know.  I watched that when I discovered I had bought a saw with that carb. Then was almost disapointed when it didn't have the problem.


----------



## HTTR

My carb had the correct diaphragm and still didn't run correctly. So I drilled a hole on the carb cover like the video said. That fixed the issue for me.
Here's a link with some discussion on the hda199.
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/walbro-hda199-repair.251858/


----------



## Deleted member 83629

redmax G5300 fixed it for a friend disposed of the screen in the muffler it was clogged solid seems like a nice running saw.


----------



## Mastermind

HTTR said:


> My carb had the correct diaphragm and still didn't run correctly. So I drilled a hole on the carb cover like the video said. That fixed the issue for me.
> Here's a link with some discussion on the hda199.
> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/walbro-hda199-repair.251858/



I just drill the hole and install the correct kit as a matter of course on those now. I've not had any that weren't good to go afterward.


----------



## Mastermind

I forgot a couple pics of them MS261Cs


----------



## Stihl working hard

Mastermind said:


> I forgot a couple pics of them MS261Cs
> 
> View attachment 390592
> 
> 
> View attachment 390593


Looks like you have new decals there Randy for the cowls


----------



## Mastermind

What we have is a new labeling system. We but the owner's name on that tape, their initials on the saw, and the jug. Then when we package the unit for shipping, we just pull that tape off and stick it on the box. No mix ups that way.......


----------



## HTTR

old-cat said:


> GREAT! Now how do I get it to save in my stinkin computer thing


You know you can if you use Firefox as your web browser. If you do, you just need to download a free plugin to the Firefox browser.


----------



## Stihl working hard

Mastermind said:


> What we have is a new labeling system. We but the owner's name on that tape, their initials on the saw, and the jug. Then when we package the unit for shipping, we just pull that tape off and stick it on the box. No mix ups that way.......


That's a good idea I thought some of the decals where a little wonky thanks for the clarification


----------



## bryanr2

Mastermind said:


> I forgot a couple pics of them MS261Cs
> 
> View attachment 390592
> 
> 
> View attachment 390593







Mastermind said:


> What we have is a new labeling system. We but the owner's name on that tape, their initials on the saw, and the jug. Then when we package the unit for shipping, we just pull that tape off and stick it on the box. No mix ups that way.......




that's a good idear!


----------



## o8f150




----------



## Joe Kidd

Poor stool..


----------



## DeckSetter

I just threw up in my mouth a little bit.


----------



## old-cat

old-cat said:


> Well I had a Jonsered 2065 on my bench for a few minutes. My customer said it wasn't running right, like maybe the gas line had e10'd away or something.
> I opened it all up, ripped the carb apart, everything was clean and perfect. The gas line looked like it might have been kinked just a tad, so I untwisted the line 1/2 turn, fired it up, cut some wood, PERFECTO!
> I told him his saw was junk, that he needed to leave it with me and go buy a new saw!


Well, this guy came and got his good saw and left me his crapy old Jonsered 625 II. I'll have to completely rip it apart and clean it then make it run. I don't know squat about this thing and no manual to fall back on!


----------



## Stihl Livin

Mastermind said:


> Welp......them MS261s are done.
> 
> Moving onto the MS460s tomorrow.



Enough of these little toys let's move onto the 064s. Real muscle


----------



## hseII

o8f150 said:


> View attachment 390699


You are PHUCKING Nasty, or are Farsighted.

And I'm not Sure Witch One


----------



## hseII

Stihl Livin said:


> Enough of these little toys let's move onto the 064s. Real muscle


----------



## cgraham1

I built a few shelves and did some organizing today... I think it looks pretty good!


----------



## hseII

cgraham1 said:


> I built a few shelves and did some organizing today... I think it looks pretty good!
> View attachment 390769


3 or 4 1128s?


----------



## Stihl working hard

cgraham1 said:


> I built a few shelves and did some organizing today... I think it looks pretty good!
> View attachment 390769


Wow wow


----------



## Mastermind

Not dirty enough Clint. Fail.


----------



## Stihl working hard

Mastermind said:


> Not dirty enough Clint. Fail.


Looks like a doctors surgery


----------



## cgraham1

hseII said:


> 3 or 4 1128s?


Where? Ive got the 044, and the 440.


----------



## hseII

cgraham1 said:


> Where? Ive got the 044, and the 440.


----------



## Nate66n1

hseII said:


> View attachment 390780


Top one is a 064 ain't it?


----------



## hseII

Nate66n1 said:


> Top one is a 064 ain't it?


Well PHUCK YES.

Time to go to bed


----------



## PA Dan

cgraham1 said:


> The saw on my bench will be on your bench in June! It's a 262xp!!!
> 
> 
> I want one!


----------



## cgraham1

cgraham1 said:


> Where? Ive got the 044, and the 440.


There's a few more 1128 jugs and an 1122 jug as well! Right next to that beautiful 028 Super that Jon1212 sent me!


----------



## gary courtney

cgraham1 said:


> I built a few shelves and did some organizing today... I think it looks pretty good!
> View attachment 390769


showed my wife your picture, she said you men are all alike, ya'll keep your tools organized and throw your shorts anywhere !


----------



## treesmith

o8f150 said:


> View attachment 390699


Oh My God


----------



## Mastermind

I'm here now.


----------



## bryanr2

Mastermind said:


> I'm here now.


 not all stickers are created equal.


----------



## old-cat

What ya been doing, chasing cows? Half the day is gone already!


----------



## gary courtney

good lovin gone bad


----------



## PA Dan

old-cat said:


> What ya been doing, chasing cows? Half the day is gone already!


Hopefully he was hauling some logs in worthy of trying out some 064's in![emoji6]


----------



## Mastermind

I've been pressing me some coffee. 

I really like this French pressed coffee........I can consume a whole pot in one big mug.


----------



## Mastermind

PA Dan said:


> Hopefully he was hauling some logs in worthy of trying out some 064's in![emoji6]



I wish, too muddy here for any log hauling.

I've got a deal cooking though........waiting to hear from a feller about taking down a 4' DBH white oak. It's right in the front yard of a house in town, and would be easy to load.


----------



## PA Dan

Mastermind said:


> I wish, too muddy here for any log hauling.
> 
> I've got a deal cooking though........waiting to hear from a feller about taking down a 4' DBH white oak. It's right in the front yard of a house in town, and would be easy to load.


Sounds good!


----------



## gary courtney

Mastermind said:


> I wish, too muddy here for any log hauling.
> 
> I've got a deal cooking though........waiting to hear from a feller about taking down a 4' DBH white oak. It's right in the front yard of a house in town, and would be easy to load.


feel free to use my hot-rod


----------



## Mastermind

Yours is a re-rod Gary. lol


----------



## gary courtney

Mastermind said:


> Yours is a re-rod Gary. lol


----------



## bryanr2

gary courtney said:


> feel free to use my hot-rod





Mastermind said:


> Yours is a re-rod Gary. lol



that made me chuckle.


----------



## o8f150

heading to the bench this morn


----------



## treesmith

o8f150 said:


> heading to the bench this morn
> View attachment 390825


Damn
my bench ain't that strong


----------



## o8f150

this one is for this afternoon porting job


----------



## Mastermind

This big oak is leaning toward a friend of mines mother's house.......and is dying. We's gonna help it along.


----------



## treesmith

Mastermind said:


> This big oak is leaning toward a friend of mines mother's house.......and is dying. We's gonna help it along.


I can lend you a saw


----------



## hseII

o8f150 said:


> this one is for this afternoon porting job
> View attachment 390826


Some Body Help this poor Bastid!!


----------



## Mastermind

I like you Scott.......you know I do........but that's just nasty.


----------



## Mastermind

treesmith said:


> I can lend you a saw



You are a true and dear friend Andy.


----------



## o8f150

Mastermind said:


> I like you Scott.......you know I do........but that's just nasty.


that's why you leave the lights off,, least I can say I stay warm in the winter


----------



## o8f150

hey randy,,,,,,, did you get the 2 mini macs I sent your way for porting yet


----------



## Mastermind

Nope........I think that big girl sat down on em. They'll never see the light of day again.


----------



## Duane(Pa)

Speaking of re-rod and yard trees. You want to borrow my metal detector? Nothing like White Oak for saw streaching though...


----------



## Mastermind

Yeah........there is that. 

Prolly cut into a horseshoe or a log chain.....maybe a 8 X 12" steel "Yard Sale" sign.


----------



## gary courtney

o8f150 said:


> this one is for this afternoon porting job
> View attachment 390826


----------



## scallywag

o8f150 said:


> this one is for this afternoon porting job
> View attachment 390826
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Forget the big girl, what sort of sick bastard designs lingerie for women that big?


----------



## Milkman31

Mastermind said:


> This big oak is leaning toward a friend of mines mother's house.......and is dying. We's gonna help it along.


----------



## GCJenks204

Mastermind said:


> I've been pressing me some coffee.
> 
> I really like this French pressed coffee........I can consume a whole pot in one big mug.



Randy, if you get a chance you should pick up an ESPRO Press. They have a double filter system that gives the cleanest press coffee ever. No grounds and if you have a good grinder very little in the way of fines and sludge in the bottom of the cup, no need to be careful pouring that last bit out. Off to make another pot now...


----------



## JBA

JBA said:


> View attachment 390172
> Not on my bench but up on the lift is my 2004 Harley Davidson Night Train. Need a new back tire and have to get it quick because we are going to go on the annual new years day polar bear ride. Gone every year for the last eight. Good times with good people.


Got the new back tire mounted and installed. All back together and road tested for tomorrow's polar bear run. Its COLD out there. But I wouldn't miss it for the world.


----------



## PA Dan

JBA said:


> Got the new back tire mounted and installed. All back together and road tested for tomorrow's polar bear run. Its COLD out there. But I wouldn't miss it for the world.


Awesome John Ill be thinking about you while I sit in front of the wood burner!


----------



## old-cat

Two MS440s with supposed air leaks and one MS192T that's "acting up" and 2 others in for check up.
First, I've gotta get this stinkin Jonny 625 II finished.


----------



## Deets066

Sachs-Dolmar 143, just in need of a little tune up. 
Muffler mod
Polish ex. Port
Removed base gasket


----------



## 67L36Driver

On the couch, under an extra thick blanket. Too freakin cold in the garage to be screwing around with dirty old mag..

Sigh, not officially Janurary yet.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

On the warmer days I have a Homelite 330 in parts in a basket to put back together. After that I have another one and an Echo 330 that needs a piston. You experienced guys already know what the two Homelite 330s need...


----------



## Mastermind

Intake boots. 

And starter parts sometimes too.


----------



## Duane(Pa)

372XP with a clogged tank vent What do I have to do, yank the tank? Tank vents on Stihl saws are in plain sight...


----------



## Mastermind

Yep.......that's the easiest.


----------



## Duane(Pa)

Mastermind said:


> Yep.......that's the easiest.


Hope nuthin' melted starvin' for fuel. Only happened a few times and I run good oil. Mufflers getting yanked for a look see


----------



## Mastermind

I sometimes do a little creative drilling behind the vent on the 346XP........but the 372 is usually ok.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Mastermind said:


> Intake boots.
> 
> And starter parts sometimes too.


 Intake boots. I did have to work on the starter on one a bit, it was missing the little spring..


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20

Mastermind said:


> Intake boots.
> 
> And starter parts sometimes too.



Bought 2 intake boots at a time. Those saws ate them.
Replaced AV bushings with shock absorber bushings if memory serves.
The stock AV were too soft.
Actual motor was ok, the rest of the saw was well a 330.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

I've been thinking about beefing up the mounts a little so it won't shake the intake so much. These new boots I bought seemed to be a bit thicker and didn't have the flexibility that my last ones did. I don't know if that's good or bad. This saw probably won't get used much, just fixing these saws up because that's all I have to work on right now..


----------



## JBA

Just rode 35 miles to the bar 10 miles from the house. Nice ride with the boys. Washing away the cold with a Bud Light now. Happy New Year !!!!


----------



## Mastermind

1128 series anyone?????


----------



## Mastermind

Getting ready for some testing in wood.


----------



## old-cat

You've got a place for every tool and every tool in it's place! How in the world can you even do any work?????????


----------



## Mastermind

As small as this shop is Lynn, (200 sq ft) if we weren't somewhat organized, we'd never be able to find anything.


----------



## lone wolf

old-cat said:


> You've got a place for every tool and every tool in it's place! How in the world can you even do any work?????????


Put them back when you are done.


----------



## old-cat

lone wolf said:


> Put them back when you are done.


Yep, I was just playin. I've been tinkering for many years and that's the ONLY way that works for me!


----------



## ladrhog

Try to assemble, vac and pressure test, compression test and run it.


----------



## big t double

Oh84 gettin a coil swap. It's a buddies saw...I put a 460/660 coil on it a while back. Finally found a coil to fit it...oddly enough we had it in stock at our other store location but it wasn't in our inventory system. I think it got returned a long time ago and after a few computer system changes it got lost in the shuffle.


----------



## Mastermind

The beast.....


----------



## Fire8

For all you Stihl lovers Here's the one no one want's


----------



## redfin

Two of these made it to my bench this week already and were torn down for parts. I couldn't believe my eyes at this scrap yard when I asked if he had any old chainsaws. I brought home a 655, 3 288 carcasses, what I believe to be 795, 056 mag, ms440 and an 026. There are still more that I can't get to yet.


----------



## bryanr2

JBA said:


> Just rode 35 miles to the bar 10 miles from the house. Nice ride with the boys. Washing away the cold with a Bud Light now. Happy New Year !!!!View attachment 391076



Rode my bike home one January night leaving the tattoo parlor where I had just had both forearms inked. The most miserable ride of my life. That cold air was running up my jacket sleeves and my wrist felt like they were being sliced with razors. Cant stand to ride when it is cold.


----------



## DeckSetter

Put the axle bracket and snow blade on one wheel horse today. Also added a start button because of wiring gremlins.

Put tire chains in the rear of other wheel horse and mounted the show blower. It will get roller chains around the front tires once I pick up a new roll of it.

THEN BRING THE SNOW!


----------



## Deets066

Mastermind said:


> As small as this shop is Lynn, (200 sq ft) if we weren't somewhat organized, we'd never be able to find anything.


Better make some room the big ol' 88 is comin soon


----------



## big t double

DeckSetter said:


> Put the axle bracket and snow blade on one wheel horse today. Also added a start button because of wiring gremlins.
> 
> Put tire chains in the rear of other wheel horse and mounted the show blower. It will get roller chains around the front tires once I pick up a new roll of it.
> 
> THEN BRING THE SNOW!


More wheel horse pics!!!


----------



## DeckSetter

big t double said:


> More wheel horse pics!!!


Have to be tomorrow or Saturday. I won't disappoint though! I'll have to get some shots of a couple of them together.

416H w/blower + 416H w/blade = better eye candy than 08f150 posts for sure!

Maybe I'll snap a pic of the 520H w/60" mower for him since I know he likes the wider women.....


----------



## Deets066

How big is the blower?


----------



## cgraham1

This saw belonged to a friend's dad. It has fifteen year old gas in it... The compression is crazy high.


----------



## Mastermind

cgraham1 said:


> This saw belonged to a friend's dad. It has fifteen year old gas in it... The compression is crazy high.



That one is on my "I need" list.


----------



## treesmith

My workshop is too hot 

39°c/102°f today 

41°c/106°f tomorrow

Need a ported aircon unit...


----------



## cgraham1

Mastermind said:


> That one is on my "I need" list.


PM me.


----------



## Mastermind

treesmith said:


> My workshop is too hot
> 
> 39°c/102°f today
> 
> 41°c/106°f tomorrow
> 
> Need a ported aircon unit...



Oh My. 

15 F here this AM. 



cgraham1 said:


> PM me.



PM scent


----------



## cgraham1

Mastermind said:


> Oh My.
> 
> 15 F here this AM.
> 
> 
> 
> PM scent


PM returned.

20 degrees this morning in NorCal.


----------



## Four Paws

Made it up to -1F for the high.


----------



## Mastermind

Reminder......

Stay in TN.


----------



## Four Paws

It's warm inside. The woodstove is merrily burning though the Doug Fir.


----------



## cgraham1

Four Paws said:


> Made it up to -1F for the high.


That's too cold. I have a brother in SW Montana. I might try and visit him next summer, but I want nothing to do with Montana in the winter.


----------



## treesmith

Refreshing! I don't mind the cold

My last climbing job in scotland before I came to Oz was -17°c or 1°f at lunchtime

Wifey is warm blooded though, even tells me melbourne is cold in the winter... 

hmmmmmm

Been here three years and ain't seen no winter yet


----------



## sammy riddle

Got a jred 2149 fixin to port just finished one of my 346 oe saws probably gonna put a thread up for some input on my little open port 2149


----------



## Four Paws

cgraham1 said:


> That's too cold. I have a brother in SW Montana. I might try and visit him next summer, but I want nothing to do with Montana in the winter.



Where in SWMT? I am not far by out-west standards. If you come through, you should stop in for a visit.


----------



## cgraham1

Four Paws said:


> Where in SWMT? I am not far by out-west standards. If you come through, you should stop in for a visit.


He lives in a little town called Hot Springs.


----------



## gaspipe

Four Paws said:


> Made it up to -1F for the high.



Thinking about you in chilly ID made me remember a place I really like to travel though, City of Rocks.....


----------



## fearofpavement

I spent the day cutting up deer meat. It's all in the freezer now. High of 50 degrees here today. Hunted the last 50 minutes of the season but didn't see anything. Freezer's full though. Thankful.


----------



## Stihl working hard

treesmith said:


> My workshop is too hot
> 
> 39°c/102°f today
> 
> 41°c/106°f tomorrow
> 
> Need a ported aircon unit...


I will need one on Monday


----------



## jughead500

Well got my buddys 036 back together with new cabers and a pressure /vac test.only dropped and raised 1 pound in 7 minutes.finally got my ms360 oiling again yesterday.i absolutely hate the stihl hard line.makes sasquatch wanna cry.
Next up is a 034 i got a while back.gotta pull the cylinder and get sanding on it.should be a neat project.i'm going to try an alternative piston for it since the original 46mm piston is close to $150 at my dealer.if i do happen to make this happen who could mill my base for me without a long wait?


----------



## Mastermind

I've got another MS661 on the way. When I get it here, I'll do a thread on 661s....


----------



## Stihl working hard

Mastermind said:


> I've got another MS661 on the way. When I get it here, I'll do a thread on 661s....


I love your threads on 661 s Randy iam riverted to the seat


----------



## Mastermind

It's 064 time in Tennessee.


----------



## big t double

that's a perdy work bench right about now.


----------



## Mastermind

MS661s next week.......


----------



## PA Dan

big t double said:


> that's a perdy work bench right about now.


It sure is!


----------



## JBA

PA Dan said:


> It sure is!


Calm down Dan. I can hear you panting and drooling all the way in Beaver County !! LOL


----------



## gaspipe

This big ol' brute:







Someone even gave the exhaust port a little love somewhere along the line


----------



## gary courtney

Mastermind said:


> It's 064 time in Tennessee.
> 
> View attachment 391332
> 
> 
> View attachment 391333


where did all those mint saws come from?


----------



## Mastermind

Those 394s are torque monsters.


----------



## Mastermind

gary courtney said:


> where did all those mint saws come from?



They came from all over this great country Gary.


----------



## gary courtney

Mastermind said:


> They came from all over this great country Gary.


I see them and must have them


----------



## ELECT6845

gaspipe said:


> This big ol' brute:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone even gave the exhaust port a little love somewhere along the line


I didn't want you to have a carboned up mess.


----------



## Mastermind

I'll be selling a very nice one soon.


----------



## PA Dan

gary courtney said:


> where did all those mint saws come from?


Two and parts of others came from Pittsburgh!


----------



## PA Dan

JBA said:


> Calm down Dan. I can hear you panting and drooling all the way in Beaver County !! LOL


Im trying buddy! Looked at some logs today worthy of that saw! Should have taken a picture. If its not raining tomorrow ill start with the 044 and get a pic! Has to be four feet across!


----------



## bryanr2

Mastermind said:


> It's 064 time in Tennessee.
> 
> View attachment 391332
> 
> 
> View attachment 391333



I c my label. It's  time!


----------



## Mastermind

That saw of yours will need a couple of small items Steven......but it's a nice one.


----------



## Overclock

JBA said:


> I can hear you panting and drooling all the way in Beaver County !!



I've done a bit of that myself.


----------



## PA Dan

bryanr2 said:


> I c my label. It's  time!


Steven you have another 064? NICE!


----------



## bryanr2

PA Dan said:


> Steven you have another 064?



Yes Sir.  I bought one last winter and had it shipped right to Randy without ever seeing it other than pics. By the time Aug rolled around, I got in a selling mode and offered it up for sale. Ryan bought it b4 I ever picked it up from Randy. I knew the second I saw it that I shouldnt have sold it (never had seen a 064 or held one). So I began searching for one by my sig. Jacob J offered a minty one up for sale but there was no indication of who bought it from the listing. Thru the course of conv with another friend they reveal who bought it (and they had a little wager going on how long it would take me to "reach out" to the buyer) Anyways, I was able to buy it from them and they make a little on it for their trouble. This one wont be leaving. I want to see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## PA Dan

bryanr2 said:


> Yes Sir.  I bought one last winter and had it shipped right to Randy without ever seeing it other than pics. By the time Aug rolled around, I got in a selling mode and offered it up for sale. Ryan bought it b4 I ever picked it up from Randy. I knew the second I saw it that I shouldnt have sold it (never had seen a 064 or held one). So I began searching for one by my sig. Jacob J offered a minty one up for sale but there was no indication of who bought it from the listing. Thru the course of conv with another friend they reveal who bought it (and they had a little wager going on how long it would take me to "reach out" to the buyer) Anyways, I was able to buy it from them and they make a little on it for their trouble. This one wont be leaving. I want to see what all the fuss is about.


Ya I know your history with the first 064! That one spent a little time at my house when Ryan got it!


----------



## Deets066

Here was the next one one the tune up list. Anyone know what model it is? It really came to life after a few simple mods.


----------



## bryanr2

yep. I literally drove to Randys, Picked it up and boxed when I got home. Spent no time with it other than packing it up (at the time didnt even have a Stihl mount bar if I had wanted to try it out) It was sure looking sharp  when Ryan sold it.


----------



## Lignator

Mastermind said:


> MS661s next week.......



Have you started batching jobs? Makes a lot of sense, fewer setups on the lathe for example. Like it!


----------



## Fire8

bryanr2 said:


> This one wont be leaving. I want to see what all the fuss is about.


No fuss just fact


----------



## Lignator

Oh yeah....a minty new to me MS261 is on my bench! Trying to wade through the hundreds of pages of info on this saw to figure out what to do to her.


----------



## Mastermind

Lignator said:


> Have you started batching jobs? Makes a lot of sense, fewer setups on the lathe for example. Like it!



I've been doing that for quite awhile....



Lignator said:


> Oh yeah....a minty new to me MS261 is on my bench! Trying to wade through the hundreds of pages of info on this saw to figure out what to do to her.



Send me a PM.


----------



## bryanr2

Fire8 said:


> No fuss just fact



Everybody knows Randy is a Stihlhead and he swears by the 064 so we will see. My favorite saw is my 288xp and I know the 064 was it's direct competitor so it will be fun to run both side by side.


----------



## Fire8

bryanr2 said:


> Everybody knows Randy is a Stihlhead and he swears by the 064 so we will see. My favorite saw is my 288xp and I know the 064 was it's direct competitor so it will be fun to run both side by side.


I don't own or have never ran a 064,but I got that 650 and I'm sure the 288 is faster sound better,but I think I could hook a wench truck to it and it won't stop it


----------



## saberdd

Deets066 said:


> View attachment 391411
> View attachment 391413
> Here was the next one one the tune up list. Anyone know what model it is? It really came to life after a few simple mods.


Would it be a 111 by chance?


----------



## Deets066

saberdd said:


> Would it be a 111 by chance?


Could be, I'm not sure


----------



## DeckSetter

Nothing on my bench today. Got either food poisoning or the stomach flu. So much for finishing the 2nd wheel horse.


----------



## Mastermind

This too shall pass.


----------



## redfin

261 checking squish to get the jug cut. Who can tell me how to get the black wire cam attached to the choke/ign part off without breaking it?


----------



## Lignator

redfin said:


> 261 checking squish to get the jug cut. Who can tell me how to get the black wire cam attached to the choke/ign part off without breaking it?
> View attachment 391739


I literally just had the same problem. I did what you did....just left it, a real PIA. 

You got any tricks for dealing with the fuel line once you pull the carb other than stuffing a screw driver in it. This saw dumped out more fuel than most do.


----------



## cgraham1

Put a new coil and fuel line on the 262xp today. It runs awesome!! Cut up a big Doug Fir today and the 20" bar wouldn't reach even cutting from both sides. Those are 40" diameter..:


----------



## cgraham1

Today's load...


This is what's still left to get...


----------



## Four Paws

Goodwood!


----------



## big t double

redfin said:


> 261 checking squish to get the jug cut. Who can tell me how to get the black wire cam attached to the choke/ign part off without breaking it?
> View attachment 391739


If you put the master control switch up in the "off" position, you will notice on the side there is a place to put a screw driver so you can pry the master control lever out of the housing. Then you can pop the black wire/connector off the post. Here's my attempt at a picture....lemme know if this helps...I can try and take more.


----------



## Mastermind

Good info Ted.......I'm in the "just leave it hooked up" camp.


----------



## big t double

Yea if I do another one I'll leave it. The 261 there in the pic I just recently rebuilt has a new filter housing...I got a little burly reinstalling it and snapped the damn thing off. 
But it can be taken apart if you want.


----------



## Mastermind

I've ported 75 - 80 of those little buggers. So far, so good.


----------



## big t double

All ive done to that one is open the exhaust exit in the muffler. Anything else a guy without access to a lathe or porting tools can do to those to get a little more powa. Besides replacing a broken filter housing?


----------



## Mastermind

Yeah.......send it to me. 

I'll work it over.......I need some parts. Wanna do some trading?


----------



## big t double

Very persuasive...email me.


----------



## chadihman

cgraham1 said:


> Today's load...View attachment 391773
> 
> 
> This is what's still left to get...View attachment 391774





redfin said:


> 261 checking squish to get the jug cut. Who can tell me how to get the black wire cam attached to the choke/ign part off without breaking it?
> View attachment 391739


Why do you fellas hold your tiny pieces of solder on to the piston with grease? I just use a longer piece and stick it in the plug or decompression hole. I squish it,measure it and snip the end off then do it again if necessary. The last 066 I did took a lot of pressure to squish one piece of solder to .022


----------



## old-cat

chadihman said:


> Why do you fellas hold your tiny pieces of solder on to the piston with grease? I just use a longer piece and stick it in the plug or decompression hole. I squish it,measure it and snip the end off then do it again if necessary. The last 066 I did took a lot of pressure to squish one piece of solder to .022


I guarantee your measurement was no good. On the opposite side from the solder it was probably half or maybe less than what you measured AND even if you had solder on both sides, with that much force smashing the lead, you have a MIS measurement.


----------



## Deets066

I have always checked through the plug hole. Once I went through the trouble of pulling jug and the whole grease thing, ended up with same exact measurement. So now I'm back to plug hole


----------



## old-cat

Deets066 said:


> I have always checked through the plug hole. Once I went through the trouble of pulling jug and the whole grease thing, ended up with same exact measurement. So now I'm back to plug hole


The KEY to accurate measurement is LIGHT force


----------



## Red97

This little bugger is on my bench. It was not allowed in the house, I couldn't just set it on the floor yet. Shoot, It hasn't even seen fuel.





Hopefully today.


----------



## Deets066

old-cat said:


> The KEY to accurate measurement is LIGHT force


I don't see how it's any lighter one way or the other


----------



## Stihl working hard

Red97 said:


> This little bugger is on my bench. It was not allowed in the house, I couldn't just set it on the floor yet. Shoot, It hasn't even seen fuel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully today.


Don't feel to bad my wife won't let them in the house period


----------



## old-cat

Deets066 said:


> I don't see how it's any lighter one way or the other


It's the squish material that smashes easily or with increased force. Too thick solder takes too much force. I use Plastigauge in one spot only, much of the time. It smashes VERY easily.


----------



## Deets066

old-cat said:


> It's the squish material that smashes easily or with increased force. Too thick solder takes too much force. I use Plastigauge in one spot only, much of the time. It smashes VERY easily.


Where can you buy plastigauge?


----------



## old-cat

Deets066 said:


> Where can you buy plastigauge?


Your method of media through an access hole works better with solder. You just have to pay attention to how much force it takes to smash it. 
Plastigauge is common in auto parts stores but the thickness required for this use is NOT common.


----------



## chadihman

I can do two pieces through the plug hole. I'll try it and see what difference it makes.


----------



## old-cat

chadihman said:


> I can do two pieces through the plug hole. I'll try it and see what difference it makes.


The more places to put your solder, the more force it's going to take to smash it. Solder that's 5 percent thicker than the gap you're trying to measure will give a more accurate measurement than if it's 50 percent thicker.


----------



## mdavlee

Deets066 said:


> Where can you buy plastigauge?


I get yellow from O'Reilly auto parts. It is around .040". It days it is accurate down to .009" crushed.


----------



## PA Dan

chadihman said:


> Why do you fellas hold your tiny pieces of solder on to the piston with grease? I just use a longer piece and stick it in the plug or decompression hole. I squish it,measure it and snip the end off then do it again if necessary. The last 066 I did took a lot of pressure to squish one piece of solder to .022


Yep!


----------



## redfin

big t double said:


> If you put the master control switch up in the "off" position, you will notice on the side there is a place to put a screw driver so you can pry the master control lever out of the housing. Then you can pop the black wire/connector off the post. Here's my attempt at a picture....lemme know if this helps...I can try and take more.
> View attachment 391790



Thank you, I saw those two matching bosses and I tried to pry there with no luck. Just need to use more force I suppose.


----------



## gary courtney

PA Dan said:


> Yep!


how thick Dan is a single piece?


----------



## big t double

redfin said:


> Thank you, I saw those two matching bosses and I tried to pry there with no luck. Just need to use more force I suppose.


Yea it almost seems like an unnecessary amount if force you need to use. It'll pop out though. That's how the service manual shows to do it.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

What happens if the squish isn't enough? I put together a Husky 61, didn't have a base gasket so I put anerobic sealant. It runs good, but I never did measure the squish (could't find solder in the shop and I was in a time crunch)

It doesn't top out, that I did check.


----------



## jughead500

If the squish isn't enough it will tap the combustion chamber as everything heats up and expands.Most Huskys i've checked were ok.stihl is a different story.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Lignator said:


> I literally just had the same problem. I did what you did....just left it, a real PIA.
> 
> You got any tricks for dealing with the fuel line once you pull the carb other than stuffing a screw driver in it. This saw dumped out more fuel than most do.



I usually empty the tank. It always works.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

I ran it cutting wood for 15-20 mins, pulled the muffler off and plug and checked, all looked ok. Was pushing close to 200psi compression though.



jughead500 said:


> If the squish isn't enough it will tap the combustion chamber as everything heats up and expands.Most Huskys i've checked were ok.stihl is a different story.


----------



## PA Dan

gary courtney said:


> how thick Dan is a single piece?


I believe that solder was like 20-25 thousands. When I tried just the single untwisted peice it didnt touch.


----------



## gary courtney

gotcha


----------



## weimedog

Life in an old farm house put everything on the bench on the back burner.... for what ever reason the pipe from our well head to the house foundation burst.... that's taken priority...


----------



## Canadian farm boy

Let's see, I have an old Stihl 041 av that a friend wants me to restore for him. I have a used and abused Stihl 038 super that needs a muffler, top cover and a top handle (fell of a wood wagon coming across the field) and a tune up. Oh and soon I'm going to have about 6 or more Stihl 066's. 2 complete power heads that need new jugs and slugs as well as about 4 or maybe more that are all torn down in boxes. Hoping to make a play toy for myself. I don't have the 066's yet. I'm going to go pick them up next weekend. I'm excited. I'll try and post some pics


----------



## gulity1

Weimedog, that's no good at all, Good luck with that, its colder here No snow like 30 in the day and colder at night. Look like its going to get really cold here after today 10-15 for the day highs and damn cold at night. Ive done a few water service calls in the winter, no sir You can keep that chit. Trying to peen over cooper with your hands so cold you cant grip the hammer, wondering if the equipment operator is going to hit when your in the hole, good times not really.


----------



## jughead500

Well today on the kitchen table we have an 034 with a scorched piston due to a ripped intake boot.


----------



## Canadian farm boy

Hopefully the pics uploaded ok. All Stihl 066 parts. These pics are only some of the parts. There are boxes with carbs, air filter assemblies etc.


----------



## gulity1

Farm boy, Brag much? ..


----------



## Canadian farm boy

I'm not bragging, I'm excited. Nobody that I hang out with seems to get why I'm excited. The guys here on AS are probably the only people that understand what it is to have a bad case of CAD.
I plan to build a couple of real "fun" saws for myself and for a friend. From the rest of the parts I'm hoping to be able to build a couple more "stock" saws to sell and recover the costs of building my saw. Fun times, now if only I had heat in my shop....


----------



## PA Dan

gulity1 said:


> Farm boy, Brag much? ..


If I had 6 066's id be bragging too![emoji41]


----------



## Milkman31

Canadian farm boy said:


> I'm not bragging, I'm excited. Nobody that I hang out with seems to get why I'm excited. The guys here on AS are probably the only people that understand what it is to have a bad case of CAD.
> I plan to build a couple of real "fun" saws for myself and for a friend. From the rest of the parts I'm hoping to be able to build a couple more "stock" saws to sell and recover the costs of building my saw. Fun times, now if only I had heat in my shop....


I'm to the point I don't even bring up the word saw anymore.


----------



## Mastermind

My wife completely understands. She likes having lights on in the house.......so she never says anything about the saws.


----------



## big t double

This pile of mess of 056magnum. New rings. There's some wear to the piston but has some machine marks visible on the exhaust side...intake is a little smoother. About .002-.0025 clearance from the skirt to the cylinder wall. I really have to force the .0025. Should still make a decent runner.


----------



## Canadian farm boy

Mastermind said:


> My wife completely understands. She likes having lights on in the house.......so she never says anything about the saws.



I heat my house with wood as do my folks and my inlaws. My wife likes the idea of not having to buy furnace oil and knows the importance of having equipment that is in good working order. Cheaper to maintain then replace. What she doesn't understand is why I have to have so many saws. She doesn't say to much anymore though since I've proven to her that I can make a few extra bucks working on saws for friends and family


----------



## Mastermind

Ted, where does that top handled saw fit in the 056? In the muffler?


----------



## big t double

I was thinking out front...like a bayonet.


----------



## Mastermind

Repped


----------



## PA Dan

Hey Randy you clean up really well!


----------



## redfin

big t double said:


> If you put the master control switch up in the "off" position, you will notice on the side there is a place to put a screw driver so you can pry the master control lever out of the housing. Then you can pop the black wire/connector off the post. Here's my attempt at a picture....lemme know if this helps...I can try and take more.
> View attachment 391790



Ted, thank you. I took off my skeered to break it pants and pryed abit more.


----------



## big t double

redfin said:


> ....I took off my skeered to break it pants....


----------



## redfin

big t double said:


>



Just because I work on saws with no pants on is no reason to laugh at me.


----------



## redfin




----------



## PA Dan

redfin said:


> Just because I work on saws with no pants on is no reason to laugh at me.


So im not the only one?


----------



## big t double

redfin said:


> Just because I work on saws with no pants on is no reason to laugh at me.





PA Dan said:


> So im not the only one?


Pics?


----------



## Mastermind

PA Dan said:


> Hey Randy you clean up really well!



I look pretty spiffy huh? 




big t double said:


> Pics?



No......please.....no.


----------



## redfin

big t double said:


> Pics?


Ted, you are not the first to request pantsless pics but again I wil repectfully decline.


----------



## Mastermind

Thank goodness.


----------



## redfin

Mastermind said:


> No......please.....no.



Hey? My legs aren't that bad!


----------



## Duane(Pa)

Mastermind said:


> I look pretty spiffy huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No......please.....no.


Don't be surprised when he whips out a .45


----------



## PA Dan

Ill whip mine out!


----------



## Mastermind

I don't own a pistol........well, I have a black powder pistol.


----------



## big t double

Is that the one they issued you during the civil war? Ok that was a mean age joke and I'm sorry.


----------



## Mastermind

lol


----------



## PA Dan

Mastermind said:


> I don't own a pistol........well, I have a black powder pistol.


Really? Is that even legal in your state?


----------



## bryanr2

cgraham1 said:


> Today's load...View attachment 391773
> 
> 
> This is what's still left to get...View attachment 391774



How in the hell do you load those rounds Clint?


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20

I don't go anywhere without a 1911.

I cleaned up the shop today. Built some hangers and put the weedeater, edger, combi system and polesaw up on the wall which cleared a spot for the parts washer.
I can now get to my little lathe again.

The rollaround work table has a 024 on it. Waiting on a piston. I may take the Fordom to the jug since it's hanging on the rollaround anyway.

After walking thru the shop with the leaf blower cleaning out the dirt, cobwebs, grindings, and welding slag i spotted a rare sight!

I actually found a C clip out of the 024 piston.

Just a rainy in Ga. It was warm enough to wear shorts and go-forwards.


----------



## Lignator

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I usually empty the tank. It always works.


done that before, but I always get some fuel coming out of the line when i remove the carb, is that just the way it is?


----------



## Rockjock

Canadian farm boy said:


> Let's see, I have an old Stihl 041 av that a friend wants me to restore for him. I have a used and abused Stihl 038 super that needs a muffler, top cover and a top handle (fell of a wood wagon coming across the field) and a tune up. Oh and soon I'm going to have about 6 or more Stihl 066's. 2 complete power heads that need new jugs and slugs as well as about 4 or maybe more that are all torn down in boxes. Hoping to make a play toy for myself. I don't have the 066's yet. I'm going to go pick them up next weekend. I'm excited. I'll try and post some pics



Do not forget your fellow CCAD's Canadian Chainsaw Addictive Disorder sufferers!


----------



## Matt B

Got this Pro-Mac 5700-20 for $40 as a non starter with the usual "it ran last time". Had enough comp to support its weight and the bloke seemed decent enough so I took the punt. Haven't worked on Macs much and was curious. Appears to be well made and very solid. The clam-shell design and roller bearing on the clutch side of the crank may indicate that it's less "Pro" than Mac would have us believe.

A clean, general service incl returning the carb to factory settings from 3 turns out on Hi saw it come to life. Very impressed, great throttle response and a lot more perky than expected. P&C are in good cond.

It didn't oil though.... Pulled apart and cleaned the oil pump, all was good. Next was to check the oil pick up line, some muppet had managed to pull it off the grommet inside the oil tank. No dramas, just push it back on. Nope! Can't reach it and the oil filler hole is too small to get pliers in 

The pic will explain where my afternoon went!!! In hindsight I may have been able to do it blind with some bent forceps, doubt it though. The oil line was on its last legs anyway.

Tomm it goes back together.


----------



## chadihman

old-cat said:


> I guarantee your measurement was no good. On the opposite side from the solder it was probably half or maybe less than what you measured AND even if you had solder on both sides, with that much force smashing the lead, you have a MIS measurement.


First off thanks for the tip Old cat. I don't know why I never thought of that. If you check the squish on one side only your cocking the piston, rod bearing and the wrist pin bearing to one side. 
So I rechecked my last project with two pieces of small solder wire on both sides of the piston and came up with a tighter squish reading of .004" tighter than when I checked with one piece of solder. 
This would have been worse if the piston or bearings had more play.


----------



## Mastermind

Be sure your solder is dead soft too. If it takes much pressure to smash it.......your gonna get a false reading too.


----------



## Magnum783

Mastermind said:


> Be sure your solder is dead soft too. If it takes much pressure to smash it.......your gonna get a false reading too.


Have you ever used anything like plastigauge? Which way will it error of it is too hard?


----------



## Mastermind

If the solder is too hard it will tell you that you have more clearance than you really do. I use a .030" electronic solder......


----------



## chadihman

Mastermind said:


> If the solder is too hard it will tell you that you have more clearance than you really do. I use a .030" electronic solder......


+1


----------



## sgrizz

PA Dan said:


> Ill whip mine out!
> 
> 
> Very nice kimber pa dan . I also have a CDP2 but a factory grip that's non crimson trace.


----------



## PA Dan

Awesome guns! Your must be an early CDP2. Notice how the bevel treatment has changed?


----------



## KG441c

PA Dan said:


> Awesome guns! Your must be an early CDP2. Notice how the bevel treatment has changed?




Colt Series 70 Commander Clark Custom Shop Meltdown model 1911 .45


----------



## PA Dan

KG441c said:


> View attachment 392231
> 
> Colt Series 70 Commander Clark Custom Shop Meltdown model 1911 .45


WOW! Keith that is awesome!


----------



## KG441c

PA Dan said:


> WOW! Keith that is awesome!




Colt Custom Shop Blackpowder Frame 45LC. PA Dan the Clark Meltdown is my favorite. Clark Custom Guns does to guns what Mastermind does to chainsaws!!


----------



## PA Dan

KG441c said:


> View attachment 392232
> 
> Colt Custom Shop Blackpowder Frame 45LC. PA Dan the Clark Meltdown is my favorite. Clark Custom Guns does to guns what Mastermind does to chainsaws!!


I bet it is! Looks beautiful!


----------



## Mastermind

Holy crap.......dem guns is beautiful. 

When I get off parole.......maybe.


----------



## KG441c

Mastermind said:


> Holy crap.......dem guns is beautiful.
> 
> When I get off parole.......maybe.


Randy Ronnie has alota custom pistols and long range rifles that r very nice


----------



## Mastermind

I've got a bunch of guns.....so many that I'm not even sure what all I do have. I've just never felt the need to own a pistol.


----------



## KG441c

Mastermind said:


> I've got a bunch of guns.....so many that I'm not even sure what all I do have. I've just never felt the need to own a pistol.


Plinking with .22 s r my favorite or skeet shooting


----------



## KG441c

Gettin back to the bench!! Lol! This in on mine and im looking foward to the 440 thread !! Lol!!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20

You think custom chainsaws are addictive, firearms will really hurt the check book!
Just 1911s will break you, then the various revolvers and then custom fitted shotguns.
Hand built rifles are like good tools, you need one for every occasion.

I mean who needs a 5k bolt action 280 ackley improved to keep them horned pine goats from eating the soybeans and garden plot???

Oh, and then theres the various historical military guns. The Lugars, Mausers, Garands etc.
Lets not forget all the .22s

But i digress back into another addiction.


----------



## KG441c

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> You think custom chainsaws are addictive, firearms will really hurt the check book!
> Just 1911s will break you, then the various revolvers and then custom fitted shotguns.
> Hand built rifles are like good tools, you need one for every occasion.
> 
> I mean who needs a 5k bolt action 280 ackley improved to keep them horned pine goats from eating the soybeans and garden plot???
> 
> Oh, and then theres the various historical military guns. The Lugars, Mausers, Garands etc.
> Lets not forget all the .22s
> 
> But i digress back into another addiction.


Lol!! I hear you!! I have way too much in them myself


----------



## Mastermind

I've had one gun I wish I had kept....

It was an Iver Johnson M1 Carbine. Very little use.....and a birch stock. Beautiful, lightweight rifle.


----------



## jughead500

The one I wish I had kept was a FN Mauser in .30-06. Young and Completely Stupid at the time because I couldn't afford .30-06 Ammo.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20

The little carbines are handy and tough.

Dang OEM 024 piston is 100.oo
So i need to decide if the piston with 2 little lines/scratches that you can barely feel is useable or try one of the Greeks AM pistons.

If you have a woodworkers vise with rubber jaws that is used to hold gun barrels for cleaning mounted to your bench that you use for saws it should cover the saw related clause.


----------



## Duane(Pa)

I like Orange.....


----------



## KG441c

I like red/gray!! Lol! KIDD 10/22 Benchrest with Weaver 36x


----------



## KG441c

Duane(Pa) said:


> View attachment 392265
> 
> 
> I like Orange.....


Awesome!! What caliber and scope?


----------



## KG441c

My sons Savage FP10 .308, MacMillan A5 stock, Magnaport brake, Zeiss 6.5x20 scope


----------



## Deets066

45/70 government 
22 magnum
Just got done cleaning, me and the boy did a little shootin this weekend.


----------



## KG441c

Deets066 said:


> View attachment 392273
> 45/70 government
> 22 magnum
> Just got done cleaning, me and the boy did a little shootin this weekend.


Nice!!!


----------



## Duane(Pa)

KG441c said:


> Awesome!! What caliber and scope?


He said Bench didn't he? It's a 6mmPPC and the scope is a Leupold 36 BRD. Not the kind of hobby for a family man so I have basically weaned off the thing.


----------



## KG441c

Duane(Pa) said:


> He said Bench didn't he? It's a 6mmPPC and the scope is a Leupold 36 BRD. Not the kind of hobby for a family man so I have basically weaned off the thing.


Shooting is a great hobby! Relaxing! I love to skeet shoot at a family get together


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20

Duane(Pa) said:


> View attachment 392265
> 
> 
> I like Orange.....



Nice smokepole!!!
Left bolt, right port? what action


----------



## Deets066

Custom 22-250 AI with vortex 8x24x50


----------



## Duane(Pa)

KG441c said:


> Shooting is a great hobby! Relaxing! I love to skeet shoot at a family get together


Oh. I still shoot a fair amount, and love the clays. Two day (or longer) benchrest shoots, far from home will have to wait.....


----------



## Duane(Pa)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Nice smokepole!!!
> Left bolt, right port? what action


 Action is a BAT

And I use my chainsaw to keep the trees from blocking my shots......


----------



## KG441c

Duane(Pa) said:


> Oh. I still shoot a fair amount, and love the clays. Two day (or longer) benchrest shoots, far from home will have to wait.....


My over and under isnt race ready but its a nice one. Ported Browning Citori


----------



## KG441c

Duane(Pa) said:


> Action is a BAT
> 
> And I use my chainsaw to keep the trees from blocking my shots......


Is that a Sinclair rest?


----------



## Duane(Pa)

Deets066 said:


> View attachment 392273
> 45/70 government
> 22 magnum
> Just got done cleaning, me and the boy did a little shootin this weekend.


----------



## Deets066

KG441c said:


> My over and under isnt race ready but its a nice one. Ported Browning Citori


Nice! I shoot a bt-99 and a trap grade 1931 Winchester model 12


----------



## Duane(Pa)

KG441c said:


> Is that a Sinclair rest?


That one is a Bald Eagle, they used to be made about 30 miles north of me. The guy got sick and I think he sold the patent/design???


----------



## KG441c

One of my favorites for plinking. Totally reworked Clark Custom Ruger MKlll / Matchdot


----------



## Deets066

Duane(Pa) said:


>



Lol, Dirty Harry ain't got sh:t on me


----------



## Duane(Pa)

Deets066 said:


> Lol, Dirty Harry ain't got sh:t on me


45/70 Handgun???? No, I guess not


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20

Bt 100 and a few model 12s in 12 and 20ga.
I setup, repaired, installed trap machines and set the sporting clays layout at our club for a few years.

Clay i will shoot a 12 ga. but for hunting i use 20ga.
Nothing better than a covey rise with a Parker SxS 20ga. in your hand with the wife helping with her Beretta.


----------



## KG441c

We gotta carry a gun at all times in the south!!! Lol


----------



## Duane(Pa)

Who lit this fuse? I was just talkin' about Randy's avatar chimp


----------



## Duane(Pa)

KG441c said:


> View attachment 392285
> We gotta carry a gun at all times in the south!!! Lol


And a spare pair..... Two pair for me!


----------



## Deets066

KG441c said:


> View attachment 392285
> We gotta carry a gun at all times in the south!!! Lol


I'd rather take my chances in the south with the snakes! Try workin in south Chicago! LOL


----------



## KG441c

Deets066 said:


> I'd rather take my chances in the south with the snakes! Try workin in south Chicago! LOL


Lmbo!!!!!!


----------



## Deets066

i usually carry my Smith and Wesson governor 
45/4-10


----------



## PA Dan

KG441c said:


> View attachment 392283
> One of my favorites for plinking. Totally reworked Clark Custom Ruger MKlll / Matchdot


Love those! I have a MKII with a Volquartsen trigger and Bullseye grips. Took the grips off so my kids can shoot it. Quit the Bullseye leage many years ago.


----------



## KG441c

Deets066 said:


> i usually carry my Smith and Wesson governor
> 45/4-10


When the goin gets tough down here we just carry a hog leg with about a 16" barrel with Remington 00 buckshot


----------



## Duane(Pa)

Randy says "come on down Duane We'll snake hunt, then piss rev some, if yer up to it" I say shoot man, I have the truck loaded, headin' out now......


----------



## KG441c

PA Dan said:


> Love those! I have a MKII with a Volquartsen trigger and Bullseye grips. Took the grips off so my kids can shoot it. Quit the Bullseye leage many years ago.


I had a mkll slab side target just like that but with the Volquartsen trigger and the Volquartsen bench grips.


----------



## Deets066

Duane(Pa) said:


> View attachment 392286
> 
> 
> Randy says "come on down Duane We'll snake hunt, then piss rev some, if yer up to it" I say shoot man, I have the truck loaded, headin' out now......


Never seen a sh!t spreader loaded like that before


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20

KG441c said:


> View attachment 392285
> We gotta carry a gun at all times in the south!!! Lol



True that!
The farm is on rattlesnake hill according to my great uncle. The ones we have come across were all over 4 1/2'. The last one i harvested was 5' 4" The wife skinned that one. Not me, she was teaching HS science at the time.

I put the 20" model 12 in the golf cart with the chainsaws when cutting in the warmer months.

Found a C clip yesterday it flew away over 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Duane(Pa)

Deets066 said:


> Never seen a sh!t spreader loaded like that before


Oh, that spreader aint' loaded yet. Once we find the snakes then I get it loaded....(not my pic. I stole it)


----------



## JBA

PA Dan said:


> Love those! I have a MKII with a Volquartsen trigger and Bullseye grips. Took the grips off so my kids can shoot it. Quit the Bullseye leage many years ago.


Thought you said you were working 3-11? How can you post and work in a steel mill at the same time. Nice looking gun ya got there Mister.


----------



## VinceGU05

i have a coupla 192T's on the bench. once just about done the other is waiting on a heart transplant. oh and a Dolmar 120si just turned up for a bit of slap and tickle.


----------



## Deets066

Workin on buyin a 16 gauge model 12


----------



## Mastermind

Y'all have got too much fun money.......I need to charge y'all more.


----------



## KG441c

Anybody out there got a Cooper of Montana rifle? M22 bolt/Nikon 6.5x20


----------



## Deets066

Mastermind said:


> Y'all have got too much fun money.......I need to charge y'all more.


:****you:


----------



## PA Dan

JBA said:


> Thought you said you were working 3-11? How can you post and work in a steel mill at the same time. Nice looking gun ya got there Mister.


Shhhhhh! Cool boss on new crew!


----------



## PA Dan

Deets066 said:


> :****you:


+1


----------



## VinceGU05

Mastermind said:


> Y'all have got too much fun money.......I need to charge y'all more.



i have been deleted of all my fun money. bought a block of land. i have to work the streets again for fun money


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20

Mastermind said:


> Y'all have got too much fun money.......I need to charge y'all more.



Charge more?
Just get a bigger sticker!

Marketing 101


The price of lead, powder,brass has eaten a big chunk of money.


----------



## fearofpavement

So today I unsuccessfully worked on the oiling system of a Mac 610. Sold a Poulan S25DA, bought an Echo CS306 with the oiler not working, did some paperwork, some studying, showed a potential mechanic volunteer our aviation ministry, searched online for some parts, did some firewood cutting with a ProMac 10-10 and sharpened a couple chains.


----------



## PA Dan

fearofpavement said:


> So today I unsuccessfully worked on the oiling system of a Mac 610. Sold a Poulan S25DA, bought an Echo CS306 with the oiler not working, did some paperwork, some studying, showed a potential mechanic volunteer our aviation ministry, searched online for some parts, did some firewood cutting with a ProMac 10-10 and sharpened a couple chains.


Dang I got tired just readin that!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20

I have a 610 in the barn, it was a freeby.
I don't know if it pumps oil but it looks like it leaks oil from everywhere.


----------



## Mastermind

How cold is it there Dan? 

It's suppose to be in the single digits here Wed.


----------



## PA Dan

Its 15 right now and Wednesday high of 14 and low of 5! Glad I have a couple stacks of Locust in the house!


----------



## Deets066

Wednesday, northern IL
High -6
Low -13


----------



## Deets066

KG441c said:


> View attachment 392291
> Anybody out there got a Cooper of Montana rifle? M22 bolt/Nikon 6.5x20


Nope, can't say that I do.
Mine was made by Hankins custom rifles.


----------



## Mastermind

21 here right now......heading down to 15 by daylight.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20

Dang i may have to put on shoes tomorrow if this weather keeps moving south.


----------



## PA Dan

Ok home from work and time to work on A couple 026's on the floor. The bench is full of another 026 project. Fired the first one up last night at Glock37's house and it had ignition problems. I checked it out this morning and found the plug wire was worn or melted through the shielding. Replaced it and did a little cleaning going back together now! Fire it up in the morning and try again!


----------



## VinceGU05

Mastermind said:


> 21 here right now......heading down to 15 by daylight.



brrrrrrrr 80 today and 97 tomorrow  had 104 on the weekend


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20

Saw something at the local dealership today.
On the counter they have an area with fubared parts on display.
There was a new addition to it, 3 chain rims, 7 pin, that they replaced off a customers saws.

Each rim was in 2 pieces. They had been used so long the drive links had eaten the rims in half.


----------



## treesmith

Good job the bench is reinforced, 

added a new warning sticker


----------



## rd35

Got home last night and there on my porch was the cutest little (almost brand new) MS180c. Wife told me her brother dropped it off for me to sharpen the chain. I told him I would sharpen HIS chains for free. So, now he is bringing me his buddy's saw so I can sharpen the chain and dress the bar for FREE. Well......since I have never worked on one of these cute little dudes, I decided to suppress my anger and have fun with it. That chain tensions system is pretty cool.....cheap....but pretty cool. Think I will sit down with the bro-in-law and explain to him that I will always sharpen is personal chains ONLY at no charge. I know its not a career, but I am trying to get a little chain and bar business started so I can earn a few bucks to play with!


----------



## KG441c

rd35 said:


> Got home last night and there on my porch was the cutest little (almost brand new) MS180c. Wife told me her brother dropped it off for me to sharpen the chain. I told him I would sharpen HIS chains for free. So, now he is bringing me his buddy's saw so I can sharpen the chain and dress the bar for FREE. Well......since I have never worked on one of these cute little dudes, I decided to suppress my anger and have fun with it. That chain tensions system is pretty cool.....cheap....but pretty cool. Think I will sit down with the bro-in-law and explain to him that I will always sharpen is personal chains ONLY at no charge. I know its not a career, but I am trying to get a little chain and bar business started so I can earn a few bucks to play with!


Lol! Ya I get that too. U will stay busy for free with just family!!


----------



## KG441c

Deets066 said:


> Nope, can't say that I do.
> Mine was made by Hankins custom rifles.


Deets check out www.cooperfirearms.com


----------



## Stihl working hard

KG441c said:


> Lol! Ya I get that too. U will stay busy for free with just family!!


Ain't that the truth


----------



## DeckSetter

Had 5"of fresh snow this morning. Plowed until my tire chains came loose and the angle rod on the snow blade fell off. Fixing all that will be this afternoon's project.

Finished the drive with the snow blower. It's a 37" single stage, originally a short chute blower but I added a piece of coil stock this morning to trick it into throwing the snow a little further and a little more cleanly.


----------



## big t double

DeckSetter said:


> Had 5"of fresh snow this morning. Plowed until my tire chains came loose and the angle rod on the snow blade fell off. Fixing all that will be this afternoon's project.
> 
> Finished the drive with the snow blower. It's a 37" single stage, originally a short chute blower but I added a piece of coil stock this morning to trick it into throwing the snow a little further and a little more cleanly.



yeeeaaaa! much love for the wheel horse....and I see your from Indiana...the home state of said tractor!!!


----------



## weimedog

Not much this last week! Had to dig out the water line from the well head to the house....did that Sunday. Now have to finish replacing a cable on the little Massey Furgusson 4x4 compact tractor. The cable to the "shuttle" on the steering column broke. WHAT a pita!!! Had to remove a pile of covers and take the entire "tower" that holds the steering and dash board off to get that cable out. Too many four letter words to put it on video..


----------



## hseII

Duane(Pa) said:


> View attachment 392265
> 
> 
> I like Orange.....


We be left handed too!!


----------



## DeckSetter

big t double said:


> yeeeaaaa! much love for the wheel horse....and I see your from Indiana...the home state of said tractor!!!


Yeah dude! They don't make stuff that heavy duty anymore. In all honesty wheel horse probably ran themselves out of business because everyone was still using their equipment they bought new in the 50s, 60s, and 70s.


----------



## hseII

KG441c said:


> View attachment 392291
> Anybody out there got a Cooper of Montana rifle? M22 bolt/Nikon 6.5x20


Now you are just showing off!!

Jim Jr. Seems like a good dude.
I stopped in his shop a few years ago while I was working near Shreveport.

I asked about him doing some work on one of mine and his out time was between 8-10 months.

I wish I'd went ahead and took him up on it then.


----------



## big t double

DeckSetter said:


> Yeah dude! They don't make stuff that heavy duty anymore. In all honesty wheel horse probably ran themselves out of business because everyone was still using their equipment they bought new in the 50s, 60s, and 70s.


 man I still got guys comin in for parts for stuff from the 50's. its nuts. its kind of a pain because most of the ipl's are on micro- fiche only and I hate using that machine. luckily my old man knows most of the parts off the top of his head and has the old books. my b-80 is a '75 I think. needs a solenoid but should be a runner


----------



## Duane(Pa)

hseII said:


> Now you are just showing off!!
> 
> Jim Jr. Seems like a good dude.
> I stopped in his shop a few years ago while I was working near Shreveport.
> 
> I asked about him doing some work on one of mine and his out time was between 8-10 months.
> 
> I wish I'd went ahead and took him up on it then.


Yea, these guy's beach and complain about getting a saw ported. They should try to wait for a custom gunsmithing job. Probably drown in their own tears.


----------



## hseII

Duane(Pa) said:


> Yea, these guy's beach and complain about getting a saw ported. They should try to wait for a custom gunsmithing job. Probably drown in their own tears.


I got a quote yesterday from AO for turning my mediocre .22-250 into a TAC driving .260 Rem... Just shy of $2000 if they use my action and stock....


----------



## KG441c

hseII said:


> Now you are just showing off!!
> 
> Jim Jr. Seems like a good dude.
> I stopped in his shop a few years ago while I was working near Shreveport.
> 
> I asked about him doing some work on one of mine and his out time was between 8-10 months.
> 
> I wish I'd went ahead and took him up on it then.


Dont hesitate! Get on the list! They craft awesome guns!


----------



## KG441c

hseII said:


> I got a quote yesterday from AO for turning my mediocre .22-250 into a TAC driving .260 Rem... Just shy of $2000 if they use my action and stock....


That Jim Clark Colt .45 meltdown I posted a pic of will set you back about 2800 set up like in the picture and thats not counting the 40yr old Colt Sambar Stag grips!


----------



## KG441c

hseII said:


> I got a quote yesterday from AO for turning my mediocre .22-250 into a TAC driving .260 Rem... Just shy of $2000 if they use my action and stock....


I have a Remington 5r .308 that Id love to have a Krieger barrel put on and chamber for the 6.5x284


----------



## mdavlee

Getting a lathe to thread and chamber barrels is what I want to get into. I would like to decide I want to try a different caliber and just work up a barrel right then.


----------



## KG441c

mdavlee said:


> Getting a lathe to thread and chamber barrels is what I want to get into. I would like to decide I want to try a different caliber and just work up a barrel right then.


Ronnie has 2 custom heavy Kreiger barreled rifles. A weatherby 7stw and a savage 264 both with MacMillan stocks fully floated


----------



## mdavlee

KG441c said:


> Ronnie has 2 custom heavy Kreiger barreled rifles. A weatherby 7stw and a savage 264 both with MacMillan stocks fully floated


Nice. There was a gunsmith down there below Luling somewhere. I can't remember the name of the shop.


----------



## JBA

Deets066 said:


> Workin on buyin a 16 gauge model 12


Got one of those in the gun cabinet right here. Was my grandfathers. Very cool shotgun. Wish he hadn't traded away the matching 12 guage with matching serial #


----------



## Deets066

KG441c said:


> Ronnie has 2 custom heavy Kreiger barreled rifles. A weatherby 7stw and a savage 264 both with MacMillan stocks fully floated


It's takes a long time to get a Kreiger barrel, just over a year for my Kreiger heavy, 1 in 9 for the 22-250


----------



## Deets066

JBA said:


> Got one of those in the gun cabinet right here. Was my grandfathers. Very cool shotgun. Wish he hadn't traded away the matching 12 guage with matching serial #


----------



## KG441c

mdavlee said:


> Nice. There was a gunsmith down there below Luling somewhere. I can't remember the name of the shop.


I forget the gunsmith in Mississippi Ronnie uses. Hes well known in all the gunsmith guild magazines and all that. Christensen is his name I believe


----------



## JBA

Deets066 said:


>


Exactly. Traded the gun for labor to have a garage built years ago. He tried many times but the guy wouldn't sell the gun back to him. Would really love to have them both in the cabinet side by side


----------



## yohyatt

Mastermind said:


> OK........four of those MS261s have been torn down.
> 
> And I threw in a MS460 jug......
> 
> View attachment 390147
> 
> 
> Now they have all had the squish band machined........
> 
> View attachment 390149


I'm guessing mine is second from left?


----------



## fearofpavement

This reminds me I need to clean my rifle and put it back in the safe now that deer season has ended. I've got property in South Georgia that is open for another week but the freezer's full. I've been hunting with a .270 the last several years but that gun has an issue so I went back to the .300 Weatherby Magnum with downloaded ammo. It's working way better than the factory stuff. That would ruin so much meat. These Grand Slam bullets at minimum load are working excellent. 4 of the 5 deer I shot this year dropped on the spot and the only one that ran went about 30 yards. (but of course down an embankment)


----------



## Fire8

Checking the o 50 cal and making sure its good to go I need to do some venting


----------



## hseII

KG441c said:


> I have a Remington 5r .308 that Id love to have a Krieger barrel put on and chamber for the 6.5x284


Look hard at the .260 Remington; Specifically powder used vs. Velocity vs. Trajectory.

.260 is just more efficient, and the barrel is supposed to last 2.5-3 times as long.

Unless that 6.5x284 is built on a long action, you'll have to get a LA.
The 6.5x284 is a short action round, but in order to capitalize on it's abilities, the coal will be beyond what will feed in a SA.


----------



## Mastermind

yohyatt said:


> I'm guessing mine is second from left?



Mmmmmmmm not sure.


----------



## hseII

Deets066 said:


> It's takes a long time to get a Kreiger barrel, just over a year for my Kreiger heavy, 1 in 9 for the 22-250


I've got a Krieger 5R 1:10 30 cal that I don't know what to do with:


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20

Nice chunk of SS. 416R most likely.
We have a few good smiths around here. McWorther, Jarrett and a few good machinists that work smokepoles.
Jarrett makes his own barrels. He has a real nice shop/range/plantation. Haven't been over there in a few years, i spend too much money going over there.

Used to build 1911s myself. burned about 300rnds. a week of .45 Now wish i had all the lead i dug out of my backstop over the years.

Been using the saws to thin, clear and upgrade the oaks we planted years ago for the deer.
Doves are in danger this weekend.


----------



## Deets066

KG441c said:


> Deets check out www.cooperfirearms.com


Very nice rifles. I bet they are proud of them, what action do they use?


----------



## Deets066

Send it my way, I have a 300 win mag it would look good on! Is it a 30"?


----------



## hseII

Deets066 said:


> Send it my way, I have a 300 win mag it would look good on! Is it a 30"?





That's actually what I bought mine for, and then determined existing was ok for now.

Maximum Finish length will be 26"


----------



## Deleted member 83629

A little OT this new toy i got pretty cheap off a dealer brand new he said husqvarna discontinued dixon. 
its getting the deflector removed and a fancy stripping kit. no chainsaws this week.


----------



## Deets066

jakewells said:


> A little OT this new toy i got pretty cheap off a dealer brand new he said husqvarna discontinued dixon.
> its getting the deflector removed and a fancy stripping kit. no chainsaws this week.
> View attachment 392513


Got one just like it, probly 10 or 12 years older though


----------



## a. palmer jr.

jakewells said:


> A little OT this new toy i got pretty cheap off a dealer brand new he said husqvarna discontinued dixon.
> its getting the deflector removed and a fancy stripping kit. no chainsaws this week.
> View attachment 392513


 Judging from the experiences I've had with my exmark it's probably a good idea to leave the deflector on it unless you mow in an open field.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

my yard is 4 acres so the deflector stays off i don't like windrows.


----------



## KG441c

Deets066 said:


> Very nice rifles. I bet they are proud of them, what action do they use?


Long and short actions. The .22 I have is a combination of winchester moa trigger and kimber of oregon. Mr. Cooper has passed now but he originally worked with Kimber of Oregon and he himself and several other gunsmiths started Cooper firearms. The m22 like I have starts at about 1800$ and their case colored Western Classic with AAA+ wood goes up to about 4500$ or so. They offer .17, .22, .22 mag and a slough of long and ahort actions with customizing and different grades of wood. The moa on my .22 is as good a trigger as my benchrest Kidd 2 stage trigger


----------



## KG441c

Deets066 said:


> Very nice rifles. I bet they are proud of them, what action do they use?


 Cooper appears to in house all their own actions. Heavy evidence of kimber action and model 70. The barrels are buttoned Wilsons but u can special order Kreiger but tge wilson are guaranteed rimfire at 5 shot 50yds .250 and centerfire at 100yds 3 shot .500


----------



## mdavlee

GA precision has went to Bartlein barrels for the most part. Robert Graduous in GA is very particular and will swap barrels if the accuracy isn't what he wants.


----------



## KG441c

mdavlee said:


> GA precision has went to Bartlein barrels for the most part. Robert Graduous in GA is very particular and will swap barrels if the accuracy isn't what he wants.


Saw a sweet GA Precision in .308 with the Macmillan woodland camo stock. Ever heard of Brux barrels? Was thinkin of letting a Savage guru put one in my Savage FP10


----------



## mdavlee

Yeah Brux is good. I was going to chamber a savage in 284 Win but brass has got so hard to find I changed my mind. I have a 700 here in 270 WSM I may go to 7 in later on. The 7mm bullets have better ballistic coefficient than most 6.5mm and 30 cal stuff.


----------



## mdavlee

http://www.gradousrifles.com


----------



## KG441c

mdavlee said:


> Yeah Brux is good. I was going to chamber a savage in 284 Win but brass has got so hard to find I changed my mind. I have a 700 here in 270 WSM I may go to 7 in later on. The 7mm bullets have better ballistic coefficient than most 6.5mm and 30 cal stuff.


Ya Ronnie loves his Weatherby MarkV that was a 7 mag but he had the Kreiger barrel put on and rechambered for 7 STW. I believe the Savage he had Kreiger rebarreled was a Savage Pre 64 in .264 . I think that was the name of it. I have another friend that has a tricked out Remington 700 Police that Shilens rebarreled to a 6.5 in a #9 contour heavy barrel and wears a Leupold MK4 I think its a 42x or 46x. Sweet rifle


----------



## mdavlee

KG441c said:


> Ya Ronnie loves his Weatherby MarkV that was a 7 mag but he had the Kreiger barrel but on and rechambered for 7 STW. I believe the Savage he had Kreiger rebarreled was a Savage Pre 64 . I think that was the name of it. I have another friend that has a tricked out Remington 700 Police that Shilens rebarreled to a 6.5 in a #9 contour heavy barrel and wears a Leupold MK4 I think its a 42x or 46x. Sweet rifle


I don't want a barrel burner is why I'm wanting to stick with something short action. If I have time I like to go put 100-200 rounds at each outing.


----------



## KG441c

mdavlee said:


> I don't want a barrel burner is why I'm wanting to stick with something short action. If I have time I like to go put 100-200 rounds at each outing.


I think its safe to say u reload??? Lol!!


----------



## hseII




----------



## Stihl working hard

hseII said:


> View attachment 392558


I look forward to having one of those delivery documents shortly


----------



## a. palmer jr.

jakewells said:


> my yard is 4 acres so the deflector stays off i don't like windrows.


 My neighbor tried that and I've had two broken windows because of it. As long as there's nothing close I would take it off as well. My wife likes to keep the deflector down because when you're mowing in the wind sometimes grass gets all over you when it's up or taken off. I have 2 acres to mow but no close windows other than my own..


----------



## Jan-Sietze

One picture says more than ...

The XPG was already ported, did the other two last month ...


----------



## 67L36Driver

I been sorting out a pile. Six MS290's and one MS310. All have been sitting for a long time.


Compression ranges 105-125 dry and 150-165 after a shot of WD40 on the piston. All but one 290 looks good on the exhaust port side of the cylinder.

What's the prognosis on the compression? Go back down after the WD is gone? Or, stay up when my 32:1 mix gets in there?


----------



## VinceGU05

Dropped off a 192t that I modded up for my arborist mate. He ran it up on a 10" bit of gum... Cool. The fired up a stock 192t. Omg how poor. !! Done 2 for him now. He's got 3 more to do[emoji12]
Plus he have me 2 smoked 192's. One zero comp the other 10000psi comp. hope to make a runner out of the 2 of them. 
Also a 361 with very low comp. see. If we can fix that for him. And his KM130R. 
Also no comp. a quick look found the tappets way loose and slipped off the valve, holding the valve open. Think it needs a new cam tho. The clearance varies from one TDC to the other by nearly 2 mm 
Oh and in the box was another fairly fresh 192 to get the mods. Busy coupla months ahead [emoji16][emoji16][emoji106]


----------



## bryanr2

Jan-Sietze said:


> One picture says more than ...
> 
> The XPG was already ported, did the other two last month ...




Niko (Sawtroll) says the biggest saw you need in the Netherlands is the 346xp so I will send you my address to send me those cynder blocks.


----------



## naturelover

A 5hp tiller that would die when the tines were engaged. Tines and wheels off. Carriage bolts were used to hold the rear cover to the case halves, and had to cut every one of them off with the grinder.





The engine was removed also, along with the handle. It had to come completely apart to access the transmission.





As the gear case was opened up, needle bearings came tumbling out. They were from the outer bearing of the gear that runs the tines.





Will get those ordered up, along with other parts needed. A cleaning out of the old grease, add some new grease and should be good to go.


----------



## Deets066

A couple more saws needing a few improvements. Stihl 036 pro and the big ol ms 170! 
Guy has two ms 170's, he want to give me one as payment for modding the other two.


----------



## Deets066

Would a ms 170 benefit from timing advance? Or would I have problems with the pos carb


----------



## Mastermind

Deets066 said:


> Would a ms 170 benefit from timing advance? Or would I have problems with the pos carb



The 025 carb works good on the 170....

I'd advance the timing......


----------



## Mastermind

Here's what is on my bench right now.


----------



## big t double

Deets066 said:


> Would a ms 170 benefit from timing advance? Or would I have problems with the pos carb


I usually keep a wt215 on the shelf if you go that route.


----------



## Deets066

big t double said:


> I usually keep a wt215 on the shelf if you go that route.


Thanks Ted, I'll advance the timing and see how see runs first


----------



## bigbadbob




----------



## Mastermind

Very nice Bob.


----------



## bigbadbob

Thanks!!
Did get some hot nuggets in my gloves!!
BBB


----------



## Mastermind

I made a bumper for a '52 Ford pickup I used to drive.......3" well casing, with a 2" receiver thru it. Nice project. I started tacking it together wearing just a pair of cut off jeans and a helmet........I was gonna go get proper clothing on when I finished the tacks. Welp........I got tunnel vision. After an hour.....maybe two, I realized that was sunburned like a *****.


----------



## Relex

Just got done cleaning up the 435 I got when my grandfather passed away last Feb. The 455 is waiting for its turn and the x27 is waiting to be sharpened...Spring will be here soon enough.


----------



## old-cat

A Husky 357 and a 359 are cleaned and ready for assembly UNDER my bench until the cylinders make the round trip to the Monkey and back.
My 036 is only pieced together with bar and chain on, sitting in its rack. Its cylinder is in the box with the Huskys, I hope they don't get in a fight in there!


----------



## Mastermind

I'll open them up to find broken fins everywhere.......what were you thinking Lynn?


----------



## old-cat

Mastermind said:


> I'll open them up to find broken fins everywhere.......what were you thinking Lynn?


You're the MAGIK man, there's nothing to worry about!


----------



## Mastermind

I've got epoxy......yes.


----------



## epicklein22

Here are some saws I've worked on the last few weeks.

044, 372xtorq, 3 2171, 390xp.

044 recieved new bearings, seals, meteor piston, HD2 filter, 441 clutch, new oiler gear and clutch drum, elasto-start.

The 372xtorq was a warranty claim from my dealer. Crank bearings went out and they gave the guy a new saw. My dealer rebuilt the bottom end and sold it to me. I haven't messed with it yet besides a new AM chain brake handle. Says it runs fine. We'll see.

The 2171s all recieved new bearings, seals, meteor pistons, fuel system, etc. One of them is technically a 2065 with a 2071 topend. I have a 2172 to build up as well, waiting on a piston assembly and another seal kit.

The 390xp blew up on a tree job of mine; I wasn't running it when it died. Passed the pressure/vac test and plug color looked good. Not really sure why it popped. It's been sitting for almost 2 years. I recentlybought a beat parts rig from a local hardware with a good jug and put in a new OEM piston I had laying around. Runs well.

All of them need some trigger time in the woods before I consider them good to go.


----------



## Duane(Pa)

Glad to have the 372 XP OFF the bench. Damn.


----------



## Tor R

Soon 2 X 262 XP


----------



## Deets066

Deets066 said:


> Workin on buyin a 16 gauge model 12


She found her new home


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20

Nice, 16 is cool and i prefer the old corncob forend.

I have a 12ga., a 20ga. both with upgraded wood/vent ribs and a 1929 12ga with a 20" barrel truck gun.
Not a fan of modern pump guns but i really like mod 12s 

Saw guts sitting on the bench waiting on parts. Been cleaning the shop, even swept/leaf blew the floor.


----------



## Magnum783

bigbadbob said:


> View attachment 393833


Love that 7018 weave bead. That is a bead many have trouble with. I prefer it it keeps a flat lower stain weld on the two pieces with very tied in toes. Good work my friend.


----------



## Deets066

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Nice, 16 is cool and i prefer the old corncob forend.
> 
> I have a 12ga., a 20ga. both with upgraded wood/vent ribs and a 1929 12ga with a 20" barrel truck gun.
> Not a fan of modern pump guns but i really like mod 12s
> 
> Saw guts sitting on the bench waiting on parts. Been cleaning the shop, even swept/leaf blew the floor.


----------



## Deets066

16 and the 12


----------



## bigbadbob

Magnum783 said:


> Love that 7018 weave bead. That is a bead many have trouble with. I prefer it it keeps a flat lower stain weld on the two pieces with very tied in toes. Good work my friend.


Thanks have done some smaller stuff in the past.
Thats the second pass, I bought the welder when I was 20, now 60!!!

Thats my first big job. Taking way too long,,,
BBB


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20

Is the blue on those original? They look good in pics.
What years, the 12 looks newer by the wood hard to tell in pics.

We use the 12ga to play scratch. 2 man teams, you shoot trap targets from the skeet stations. The target from station 4 is 40yds. away when you see it.
The mod 12s hold their own /preferred to BT99/100, K guns and various other trap guns. A CNC machine shop owner buddy is was the state pump gun doubles trap champ a few years ago. He has a gun safe full of mod 12s


----------



## Deets066

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Is the blue on those original? They look good in pics.
> What years, the 12 looks newer by the wood hard to tell in pics.
> 
> We use the 12ga to play scratch. 2 man teams, you shoot trap targets from the skeet stations. The target from station 4 is 40yds. away when you see it.
> The mod 12s hold their own /preferred to BT99/100, K guns and various other trap guns. A CNC machine shop owner buddy is was the state pump gun doubles trap champ a few years ago. He has a gun safe full of mod 12s


Yea, blueing is original on both guns. I knew the previous owners well. The 12 with the newer looking wood is a 1931, haven't checked the date on the 16 yet


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20

That style of wood was one step up from the base model i think.
The rib may be one that Winchester farmed out, i can't remember who did them right now.
The nickel steel barrels were nice steel. The metal in those older guns wore in smooth. Your hand on the forend would hold it forward for a fraction of second under recoil unlocking the bolt and the action will fall open. The muzzle rises a little then you push the forend forward and towards the target. The gun would almost naturally reload itself and by the time your eyes and lefthand found the target the gun was ready to shoot.
A good man with a mod 12 could make a semi auto seem slow to shoot.

Is the vent rib a Poly choke ? i think that is who put the ribs on for Winchester.

That blue is pretty and hard to reproduce.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20

I learned how to work on the mod 12 from a couple of old men, both passed on now. Good shooters and gunsmiths.
Those guns were built to last forever. They were hand fitted but the design had things like the barrel bushing that over many rounds or a barrel change you could adjust lockup/ headspace to keep it running smooth.


----------



## big t double

This just came off the bench last night...it's a buddies...I did not paint it...new carb kit and fuel line...ugly but runs pretty good...



And on to this...2 046's and a box-o-066


----------



## Mastermind

I've got jugs.......everywhere. 

I've been just doing a bunch of machine work.......port work next.......for days.


----------



## fastLeo151

Mastermind said:


> I've got jugs.......everywhere.
> 
> I've been just doing a bunch of machine work.......port work next.......for days.



Machine work you say?

Lol


----------



## PA Dan

big t double said:


> This just came off the bench last night...it's a buddies...I did not paint it...new carb kit and fuel line...ugly but runs pretty good...
> View attachment 396216
> 
> 
> And on to this...2 046's and a box-o-066
> View attachment 396217


Nice job buddy!


----------



## Deets066

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Is the vent rib a Poly choke ? i think that is who put the ribs on for Winchester



Simmons ventilated rib, they did most of them on the model 12's


----------



## a. palmer jr.

It's late right now but in the morning I may try to throw the 330 Homie back together, parts are now clean and I have all the parts...


----------



## Deererainman




----------



## Deererainman

Put the plow on, bring on the snow.


----------



## ft. churchill

I've got a homie 360 on the bench right now with no spark.... isn't that what all of that series of saws died from?


----------



## Zero_sum

Deererainman said:


> Put the plow on, bring on the snow.


I have a 400 and a few attachments as well. You don't see many of them around any more.


----------



## Deererainman

Working on the 8N. Brakes, bearings & axle seals.


----------



## PA Dan

Working on a 262xp and some sleep after a long night shift! Should have it fired up by the weekend! New bearings, seals, gaskets, fuel line, filter and carb kit. Muffler mod and lots of aluminum tape! Everything cleaned in the ultrasonic!


----------



## Mastermind

I just got back from the Chrysler dealership.......was gonna have my van repaired. It looks like it just needs a fuel filter though. Half a day wasted.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

A neighbor called me about a couple of saws he would give me so I went over and they were little Homelite XL saws. I went ahead and took them reluctantly but one was so corroded I couldn't even get the screws out of it so it sits in the trash. The other one wasn't corroded because it was plastic but it wasn't much better. Maybe I can retrieve a few parts from it but I'm sure the engine is toast..


----------



## redfin

Got this jug back from machine work, been lagging cus I can't heat my shop to well and I work outside in the cold everyday as it is. Eager to run this little dude.


----------



## Mastermind

We need a build thread John.....


----------



## hseII

Mastermind said:


> We need a build thread John.....


Got Good News?


----------



## Deets066

Hopefully from my bench to yours Randy..... Sometime anyways


----------



## redfin

Mastermind said:


> We need a build thread John.....



I'm pretty sure you have seen this build, two, tree or fifty times. And I know you know how this one will turn out.


----------



## Stihlman441

Mastermind said:


> I've got jugs.......everywhere.
> 
> I've been just doing a bunch of machine work.......port work next.......for days.



Just think about how happy your customers will be after your efforts.


----------



## Mattyo

My little guy admiring the clutch drum on my project 372xt...he played with it for at least 10 min...don't worry. ..it's not startable


----------



## hseII

Mattyo said:


> My little guy admiring the clutch drum on my project 372xt...he played with it for at least 10 min...don't worry. ..it's not startable
> View attachment 404039


That what everything is really all about.


----------



## Mastermind

hseII said:


> Got Good News?



Not yet........I'll get a look soon though.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Nothing real great on the bench today, Homelite 330 needing clutch, Echo 4600 needing worm gear for oiler and Super XL needing put together, have piston ordered.


----------



## hseII

Mastermind said:


> Not yet........I'll get a look soon though.


The Suspense is killin' me. 

Mista Hooves said 1 seal failed vacuum and 1 other issue on the 0h26.

I'm anxious to know on this one before I do it again if it was me.

I've got enough saws until you get that one done.

Thanks Randy


----------



## Mastermind

hseII said:


> The Suspense is killin' me.
> 
> Mista Hooves said 1 seal failed vacuum and 1 other issue on the 0h26.
> 
> I'm anxious to know on this one before I do it again if it was me.
> 
> I've got enough saws until you get that one done.
> 
> Thanks Randy



I doubt it was you. Older saw, pretty hopped up.......


----------



## old-cat

My bench is bare and clean. I'm going fishing!


----------



## Tor R

Waiting for pistons/rings and carb rebuild


----------



## hseII

Mastermind said:


> I doubt it was you. Older saw, pretty hopped up.......


That's what I ordered though Sir.


----------



## Mastermind

hseII said:


> That's what I ordered though Sir.



Repped.


----------



## rattler362

Well this first.


----------



## Mastermind

MS461s.........


----------



## joe25DA

Great. I get to follow that post!
Well. Here it is. Poulan 3450. But, not really....


----------



## Mastermind

Oh Joe.......that's way cooler buddy. I've done so many 461s that they are sorta meh.


----------



## Mastermind

I need a few parts for these babies.


----------



## fearofpavement

I crawled out of the house after nearly a week being down with a bug and did some fitment and measuring on some aftermarket parts I hadn't tried before. Huztl 1127 muffler seemed identical to OEM. So I did my usual mod to it and installed it on a waiting saw. (received five more of them today as well)

Did some measuring on 3/8" spur sprockets from Wangluo. These are slightly larger in OD than the OEM ones and the height is also slightly greater. The dimensions seemed pretty identical to the ones I've received in the past from Huztl so am thinking they may be from the same manufacturer. The bearing bore was identical to OEM. These seem to work on 1127 saws but on an 034S (same part #) there was interference due to the larger OD.


----------



## joe25DA

Mastermind said:


> I need a few parts for these babies.
> 
> View attachment 404851


What you need?


----------



## Mastermind

The green clutch cover on the 3750. The 330 needs a top end.


----------



## Pud

Mastermind said:


> MS461s.........
> 
> View attachment 404843
> View attachment 404844
> View attachment 404845
> View attachment 404846
> View attachment 404847
> View attachment 404848
> View attachment 404849


Any chance one of them is mine ?


----------



## Mastermind

Yes.......one of them is yours. 

I'll prolly send it back first. The 395 top end has not found it's bottom end yet.


----------



## Pud

Mastermind said:


> Yes.......one of them is yours.
> 
> I'll prolly send it back first. The 395 top end has not found it's bottom end yet.


I shouldent have asked i wont be able to sleep now 
That sounds good to me


----------



## Mastermind

I think I have an old 395 in the shed......maybe.


----------



## Pud

661's taken all the interest away from 395's ? 
395 in the shed have a tillotson by any chance


----------



## Mastermind

I have a few Tillys for the 395.......you need one?


----------



## David Young

Randy I may have a 330 top end. I'll get back to you


----------



## Mastermind




----------



## Pud

Mastermind said:


> I have a few Tillys for the 395.......you need one?


Id love one


----------



## Mastermind

I'll drop one in the box.


----------



## cuttinties

It's warm out so I'm going to play with my nitro methane percentages and may play with chain if I can't sleep again tonight.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

buttoning up my winter project. new rings, piston, wrist pin, clips, bearings, seals, gasket set, carburetor overhaul, exhaust system cleaning.
should be back running soon the prev owner killed it running 70:1 its been fun doing it


----------



## glock37

Putting my 044 back together after blasting and powder




Got more to go update soon 

Its a 10 mm 044 with lots of new parts 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## old-cat

Well, my bench HAD an ms461 on it that got it's compression upped by a pop-up piston  Now I'm going to see if it will run without blowing up!


----------



## Deleted member 83629

pop up? are you serious


----------



## old-cat

This baby COOKS now! At the beginning, I raised the exhaust port and transfers looking for higher speed but the compression went down from 175 to 155 and the bog factor went way up.


----------



## joe25DA

jakewells said:


> buttoning up my winter project. new rings, piston, wrist pin, clips, bearings, seals, gasket set, carburetor overhaul, exhaust system cleaning.
> should be back running soon the prev owner killed it running 70:1 its been fun doing it
> View attachment 405432
> 
> View attachment 405434


Those 2 stroke lawn boys are cool. I have a commercial engine from an '86 in my shed


----------



## Deleted member 83629

im surprised you didn't let randy hack it with a grinder


----------



## old-cat

jakewells said:


> im surprised you didn't let randy hack it with a grinder


I do all my own grinder hacking. Randy does my squish band cuts. BUT some certain saws I'm liking pop-ups more better.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

i wish randy would port my lawnboy and do a pop up haha.


----------



## Mastermind

old-cat said:


> I do all my own grinder hacking. Randy does my squish band cuts. BUT some certain saws I'm liking pop-ups more better.



Popups work real well if your exhaust and transfers are where you want them already. Take the 562 for instance......you can spin a popup and just drop the jug.......you gain compression, add intake, and strato timing in one simple machining operation. 

I've just cut the squish so much that it feels weird to chuck up a piston.


----------



## Mastermind

jakewells said:


> i wish randy would port my lawnboy and do a pop up haha.



Well..........





No way. lol


----------



## Deleted member 83629

Mastermind said:


> Well..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No way. lol


dang , it would help factory spec compression is only 120 psi


----------



## Mastermind

jakewells said:


> dang , it would help factory spec compression is only 120 psi



What's the engine look like pulled off?


----------



## Mastermind

Send me a pic of it Jake. 

You got me interested now dang it.


----------



## Duane(Pa)

Mastermind said:


> Send me a pic of it Jake.
> 
> You got me interested now dang it.


You don't need no stinkin' Lawn Boy! You have a herd of beef....


----------



## Mastermind

Duane(Pa) said:


> You don't need no stinkin' Lawn Boy! You have a herd of beef....



I must be crazy........I have 13 beef now. I've never been very good a half assing stuff though.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

Mastermind said:


> Send me a pic of it Jake.
> 
> You got me interested now dang it.


never mind i was joking these engines stock have enough grunt i got the specs though for some interested minds
3.5 hp +
2.3800 bore
1.7502 stroke
7.78 cu in
127.51 cc
5.89:1 compression ratio.
3300 max rpm
2400 low rpm


----------



## ft. churchill

My yellow toaster saw the P-85 is going to make a couple of passes under my grinder. I just ordered new crank seals for it today.


----------



## Mastermind

I like dem toaster saws.........I like em a lot.


----------



## redfin

old-cat said:


> This baby COOKS now! At the beginning, I raised the exhaust port and transfers looking for higher speed but the compression went down from 175 to 155 and the bog factor went way up.



Did you drop the jug at all? What were your numbers after raising the exhaust and transfers?


----------



## spencerpaving

old-cat said:


> This baby COOKS now! At the beginning, I raised the exhaust port and transfers looking for higher speed but the compression went down from 175 to 155 and the bog factor went way up.


you could put one of those pipe thingys on it now! lol!


----------



## old-cat

redfin said:


> Did you drop the jug at all? What were your numbers after raising the exhaust and transfers?


I know I made it seem like the power increase is huge, well maybe. I'm really not sure if this thing has more power than stock. What I do know is that the original grunt power is back. If it's cutting faster than stock, great! If not, oh well. I don't have plans for timing its cuts. Exhaust opens @ 101, the transfer @ 120, intake port is lowered, what the number is, I don't know.
This saw is primarily for cutting Fir, which takes gobs of grunt power!


----------



## SteveinUT

On the bench currently is my 2100 waiting in a new clutch drum and sprocket, along with a customer's AR10 that I built.


----------



## redfin

old-cat said:


> I know I made it seem like the power increase is huge, well maybe. I'm really not sure if this thing has more power than stock. What I do know is that the original grunt power is back. If it's cutting faster than stock, great! If not, oh well. I don't have plans for timing its cuts. Exhaust opens @ 101, the transfer @ 120, intake port is lowered, what the number is, I don't know.
> This saw is primarily for cutting Fir, which takes gobs of grunt power!



Did you drop the jug down or lower the intake?


----------



## old-cat

redfin said:


> Did you drop the jug down or lower the intake?


The cylinder was lowered about .035" whatever Brad cut off the piston.


----------



## redfin

old-cat said:


> The cylinder was lowered about .035" whatever Brad cut off the piston.



Lynn I'm sorry I wasn't clear on what I was asking. You said you raised the exhaust and the transfers on the saw to start with and it lost compression. Did you drop the jug to reduce squish at this point? And what where the numbers?


----------



## Mastermind

Welp.......we are into March, and not much has changed here. 

What are y'all working on this weekend?


----------



## big t double

probably piecing together an 066 that im waiting on a call to say a certain pipe is ready


----------



## Mastermind

big t double said:


> probably piecing together an 066 that im waiting on a call to say a certain pipe is ready



I've got the guy that built my pipe working on that now. Might be awhile before he gets it done though. It just made sense to get Frank to do it......he's got the pattern already.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mastermind said:


> Welp.......we are into March, and not much has changed here.
> 
> What are y'all working on this weekend?
> 
> View attachment 409422



My bench is the driveway changing brake pads.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> My bench is the driveway changing brake pads.


Seems like everyone is working on autos today. Autos don't cut wood! But I guess we gotta have them.


----------



## Rx7man

I spent all week working on trucks.. new exhaust pieces in the '80 land cruiser diesel, replaced a clutch in a '95 dodge 1 ton as well, and the new clutch isn't working worth a damn either, so it's going to have to be done again. GRRR Stock pressure plate just isn't holding up.


----------



## mathewsdxt75

My bench has a tired, heavy carbon fouled Jonsered 2040 turbo. I am still waiting for parts. (Seals, ring, and bearings and carb kit.) 
I'm still thinking about what to do for a muffler mod. 
My wood cutting for the day is done, now I'd like to finish this saw.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

mathewsdxt75 said:


> My bench has a tired, heavy carbon fouled Jonsered 2040 turbo. I am still waiting for parts. (Seals, ring, and bearings and carb kit.)
> I'm still thinking about what to do for a muffler mod.
> My wood cutting for the day is done, now I'd like to finish this saw.


I can't wait to get back to the shop and finish my pipe and work on the four saws we just got at the scrappers.


----------



## Mastermind

I'm starting the machine work on these four MS661 jugs right now........I like the 661........and it likes me.


----------



## mathewsdxt75

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> I can't wait to get back to the shop and finish my pipe and work on the four saws we just got at the scrappers.


Four saws....
I am still waiting for a score like that.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Watch your scrap yards they get saws all the time but it is a pain to keep them. I stay on them. We got all of these yesterday. The Clinton and the zip are running haven't messed with the Remington or the XL12, can't wait!
It drives me nuts that people scrap them!


----------



## Wagnerwerks

Rx7man said:


> I spent all week working on trucks.. new exhaust pieces in the '80 land cruiser diesel, replaced a clutch in a '95 dodge 1 ton as well, and the new clutch isn't working worth a damn either, so it's going to have to be done again. GRRR Stock pressure plate just isn't holding up.


Whoa whoa whoa.... Where's the cruiser pics!??!


----------



## jughead500

Just stripped some ms360 cases for some paint experimentation.since the flywheel and crank had beat the absolute $h!t out of them and i spent several hours grinding the outer race out of the flywheel side with carbide burrs i figured i might as well try some paint too.i'll probably have a 100 hours in this thing. she's gonna look slick and hopefully run sweet in the end.piccy's of the bling bling later.


----------



## 295 tramp

View attachment 409495

Box of 084 clean and new parts.
And a jug with a lot of banana residue on it?


----------



## Mastermind

I hate to tell you this.........

.........but yer pics are upsidebackwarddown.


----------



## Roll Tide

Alittle cleaning on my 1918 SHTLE lll* Enfield. That's all I got going on today


----------



## 295 tramp

My world is turned upside down for some reason.
Technical Difficulties.


----------



## joe25DA

Recoil spring on my workhorse ps 540 is toast. Ordered up a new one today


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

295 tramp said:


> My world is turned upside down for some reason.
> Technical Difficulties.


I have to crop my photos to get them to stay right side up, I use my phone for pics ,may be why.


----------



## Mastermind

Sometimes mine turn sideways........I have no idea way. 

When I do a thread with a lot of pics I use Photobucket........then they stay upright.


----------



## Rx7man

Wagnerwerks said:


> Whoa whoa whoa.... Where's the cruiser pics!??!



It's not that pretty... it's various shades of patched up red depending on when the bodywork was done. We have a champagne colored 89 6cyl gasser as well.. PIG on fuel!


----------



## Mastermind

Well the squish bands are all machined.......and I've tuned 8 - 10 saws.

Not bad for three hours.


----------



## Wagnerwerks

Rx7man said:


> It's not that pretty... it's various shades of patched up red depending on when the bodywork was done. We have a champagne colored 89 6cyl gasser as well.. PIG on fuel!


I have a 92 fj80 with the 3fe . I know all about the guzzling of gas. 62s are the best.


----------



## Rx7man

the 3B diesel is really good on fuel.. about 30mpg... the gasser is about 14, and doesn't have the power to warrant that bad mileage.. My dodge truck makes triple the power, is heavier, and still gets better mileage.


----------



## Deets066

big t double said:


> probably piecing together an 066 that im waiting on a call to say a certain pipe is ready


You dirty dog! A piped 066 
We need a mini gtg when we get our projects finished up.


----------



## Mastermind

I have this old thing......


----------



## Duane(Pa)

Rx7man said:


> the 3B diesel is really good on fuel.. about 30mpg... the gasser is about 14, and doesn't have the power to warrant that bad mileage.. My dodge truck makes triple the power, is heavier, and still gets better mileage.


I have a straight six in a wrangler, same deal. 17 no mater what. I could be driving a hemi or Silverado and have 25 easy....


----------



## Roll Tide

Does wiggs not have it anymore ?


----------



## Duane(Pa)

Mastermind said:


> I have this old thing......



Sounds like a Hodaka


----------



## Duane(Pa)

Yipppeeee, I put an Elasto Start on the oh two six


----------



## Deets066

Duane(Pa) said:


> Yipppeeee, I put an Elasto Start on the oh two six
> View attachment 409635


That's a nice one there!


----------



## Mastermind

Roll Tide said:


> Does wiggs not have it anymore ?



I've got it back........gonna try a different top end. Then it prolly will go back to live with Wiggs again. 

I never run these sort of saws. 

You still got a scar from it?


----------



## Roll Tide

Mastermind said:


> I've got it back........gonna try a different top end. Then it prolly will go back to live with Wiggs again.
> 
> I never run these sort of saws.
> 
> You still got a scar from it?


Hell yes I do haha I was just talking about that the other day. I heard my arm sizzle like bacon and knew it would be ugly. I loved running tho!


----------



## redfin

Wagnerwerks said:


> I have a 92 fj80 with the 3fe . I know all about the guzzling of gas. 62s are the best.



When the body falls off that thing Kris, I want your axles, kthanxbye.


----------



## Wagnerwerks

Ha. No rust here.. She's a clean ole gal.


----------



## Mastermind

All the machine work is done.......and the epoxy is in place. Time to call it a night.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

Rx7man said:


> the 3B diesel is really good on fuel.. about 30mpg... the gasser is about 14, and doesn't have the power to warrant that bad mileage.. My dodge truck makes triple the power, is heavier, and still gets better mileage.


my 88 f250 i6 5spd 4x4 gets 19.3, i had a dodge once with a 318 a 2001 auto ext cab 1500 4x4 it got 13 mpg.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

not on the bench it wont fit LOL 66 ford 390 brought back to life. tune up overhauled carb fuel lines ready to go back to the owner.


----------



## big t double

Deets066 said:


> You dirty dog! A piped 066
> We need a mini gtg when we get our projects finished up.


Yup I'm down. Just lemme know. 


Mastermind said:


> I have this old thing......




Ha...that "old thing" is pretty wicked. Will an 066 bubble top crank case run as good as an 064 crankcase with a 660 cylinder?


----------



## Roll Tide

big t double said:


> Yup I'm down. Just lemme know.
> 
> 
> Ha...that "old thing" is pretty wicked. Will an 066 bubble top crank case run as good as an 064 crankcase with a 660 cylinder?


That thing is wicked! I still got a nice scar from that pipe


----------



## VinceGU05

My brother gave me his ms260 
Sure did need some TLC. Also came with 6 chains that look like he had been excavating with. 
Delete base gasket and she's up! 


 
Poor thing was trying to breathe this hole[emoji15]




Fixed that up too.


----------



## Rx7man

The only way I get my Dodge down to the gas mileage of the Land cruiser gasser is if I put 6 ton behind it on hilly roads... Difference is I still would have the power to pass the land cruiser on the hills!


----------



## Rx7man

Vince, you really need that much compression? Seems more than necessary to me.. :shrug:


----------



## Dieselshawn

661's for me. One to mastermind and the other is a crushed by a tree unit that I'm just poking at. 

Mastermind: the photo of 4 jugs that you did, is the third jug from left to right one of our 661?


----------



## VinceGU05

Rx7man said:


> Vince, you really need that much compression? Seems more than necessary to me.. :shrug:


I am going to check it again tomorrow. That was straight after assembly (lots of oil) and think maybe the oil bumped it up a bit. It was 185 b4 deleting base gasket.


----------



## Mastermind

big t double said:


> Yup I'm down. Just lemme know.
> 
> 
> Ha...that "old thing" is pretty wicked. Will an 066 bubble top crank case run as good as an 064 crankcase with a 660 cylinder?



Should work just as well. 



Dieselshawn said:


> 661's for me. One to mastermind and the other is a crushed by a tree unit that I'm just poking at.
> 
> Mastermind: the photo of 4 jugs that you did, is the third jug from left to right one of our 661?



Yes sir.......that is it. 



VinceGU05 said:


> I am going to check it again tomorrow. That was straight after assembly (lots of oil) and think maybe the oil bumped it up a bit. It was 185 b4 deleting base gasket.



I've never seen an 026 or MS260 that didn't become a head slapped with the base gasket pulled. Weird....


----------



## huskihl

Got new bearings from Duke and put my 034 back together last night. Then I picked up a Dolmar 7900 that a log rolled onto and broke an av spring. Guy kept using it and it tore the intake boot and fried it. Got it torn apart and saved the cylinder using acid and MM's dowel and emery technique. (Priceless. Thanks). Gonna grind some bananas into it and make it run.


----------



## mathewsdxt75

My bench is in the basement for the winter, my garage heater sucks. 
I wish I had compressed air in the basement.


----------



## huskihl

mathewsdxt75 said:


> My bench is in the basement for the winter, my garage heater sucks.
> I wish I had compressed air in the basement.


Yea the lack of air makes it tough


----------



## mathewsdxt75

huskihl said:


> Yea the lack of air makes it tough


Yep. Lots of trips back and forth outside. 
But..... warm weather is on its way


----------



## huskihl

mathewsdxt75 said:


> Yep. Lots of trips back and forth outside.
> But..... warm weather is on its way


Yea supposed to be up in the high 30's here this week. Then we'll probably get another foot of snow lol


----------



## Wagnerwerks

Rx7man said:


> The only way I get my Dodge down to the gas mileage of the Land cruiser gasser is if I put 6 ton behind it on hilly roads... Difference is I still would have the power to pass the land cruiser on the hills!


My best friend has an 05 cummins dodge and we caravan around with atvs and golf carts behind us. I get 8-9mpg and he gets 15 with a car trailer. It's depressing. I really want to throw a full gm drivetrain in it, but I think I'm just going to buy a 'Burb or an escalade. I'll miss her, but not as much as I'll enjoy having windows that go up in the winter.


----------



## VinceGU05

VinceGU05 said:


> I am going to check it again tomorrow. That was straight after assembly (lots of oil) and think maybe the oil bumped it up a bit. It was 185 b4 deleting base gasket.


Checked again. Still same comp and checked squish again too. Seems ok to me. About 17 thou [emoji52]


----------



## mathewsdxt75

huskihl said:


> Yea supposed to be up in the high 30's here this week. Then we'll probably get another foot of snow lol


it's supposed to be in the 40's this week.


----------



## KG441c

Masterminded 390xp. Freshing up the topend with a new Meteor piston and rings and cleaned cylinder up. Ordered new plastics and a few other goodies


----------



## treesmith




----------



## a. palmer jr.

Still putting together a Homelite Super XL from parts but ran out of parts. I'm off to the mower shop tomorrow to see if they have any parts laying around. Just small stuff needed now, I've installed all the major ones.


----------



## Cody

Replacing the flywheel and handle off of my 261 after being stupid. Had a trunk that was 18" diameter fall on it from about 7' up, good part was my arm took most of the hit I think, thought it would have toasted the chainsaw. Messed up the top cover, pull handle and flywheel cover just a bit but no need for replacement.


----------



## KG441c

KG441c said:


> Masterminded 390xp. Freshing up the topend with a new Meteor piston and rings and cleaned cylinder up. Ordered new plastics and a few other goodiesView attachment 410154
> View attachment 410155


390xp handle got painted yesterday


----------



## bikemike

mathewsdxt75 said:


> My bench is in the basement for the winter, my garage heater sucks.
> I wish I had compressed air in the basement.


Would it be better if ur heater blows lol


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Freshening up the carb in my old Zip. Just bored.


----------



## bikemike

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> View attachment 410563
> Freshening up the carb in my old Zip. Just bored.


Nice i have one in my garage with flat recoil


----------



## nk14zp

All most got my 254xp back together next is getting my finger ported 266 done.


----------



## bikemike

Tuning a engine from gas to propane is 2 totally different things. It is a learning curve dealing with 2 pressure regs variable valve injection body and a very sensitive shut off solenoid. But it does run. Going to hold till i have a temp gun to tune it with


Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> View attachment 410563
> Freshening up the carb in my old Zip. Just bored.


Can you senf a closeup of the exhaust on ur zip


----------



## a. palmer jr.

bikemike said:


> Tuning a engine from gas to propane is 2 totally different things. It is a learning curve dealing with 2 pressure regs variable valve injection body and a very sensitive shut off solenoid. But it does run. Going to hold till i have a temp gun to tune it with
> 
> Can you senf a closeup of the exhaust on ur zip


 What exhaust? Mine just had a square pipe coming out of it...


----------



## JBA

Have a Bell open face helmet on the bench. Getting some #'s painted on to match a helmet a good friend of mine raced with years ago. Been a while since I had the airbrush out. Makes me wanna paint murals on everything I see.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

I


a. palmer jr. said:


> What exhaust? Mine just had a square pipe coming out of it...


it is no pipe , but I'll post pic tommorow


----------



## Definitive Dave

Dang bench got so light it started to float away so I had to weigh it down a little


----------



## bikemike

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> I
> 
> it is no pipe , but I'll post pic tommorow


Yeah i thought it would be like that. A small change between the 2 saws one thing for sure they will wake up the neighbors


----------



## huskihl

Still waiting for av buffers from fordf150 and a piston and ring from duke for my dolmar 7900, so today I replaced the fuel pump in my daughter's cobalt


----------



## mathewsdxt75

bikemike said:


> Would it be better if ur heater blows lol


 it's in the 50's now so the garage is back in play.


----------



## [email protected]

61 converted to 272xp. Needs a longer spark plug wire and maybe a small hole in the top cover to clear the plug boot. It's a tight fit. Running on an hs254 carb right now.... waiting for a rebuild kit for the hs260.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> I
> 
> it is no pipe , but I'll post pic tommorow


 Yeah, I was just messin' around with you guys. It's a cast piece with a bend in it and it is kinda rectangular and has a screen over the end. Just don't ever call it a muffler!


----------



## bikemike

a. palmer jr. said:


> Yeah, I was just messin' around with you guys. It's a cast piece with a bend in it and it is kinda rectangular and has a screen over the end. Just don't ever call it a muffler!


Ok sound amplifier?


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

a. palmer jr. said:


> Yeah, I was just messin' around with you guys. It's a cast piece with a bend in it and it is kinda rectangular and has a screen over the end. Just don't ever call it a muffler!





bikemike said:


> Ok sound amplifier?


i like sound amplifier ALOT! I wish I could like this 3 times.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

JBA said:


> View attachment 410748
> Have a Bell open face helmet on the bench. Getting some #'s painted on to match a helmet a good friend of mine raced with years ago. Been a while since I had the airbrush out. Makes me wanna paint murals on everything I see.


CHAINSAWS! I think you should airbrush CHAINSAWS!
Never saw a custom painted saw. 
I'm googling it NOW !


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

So. I googled custom painted chainsaw and I found this, from guess where, this site! WTF is that! I have a blister on my FACE machine?!? 
But no painted saws, I think they could be fun.


----------



## Mattyo

Does this guy count? Parts saw I paid too much $$ for on ebay....262xp...at least the cylinder is fine!


----------



## Mattyo

Can't figure out how to turn those photos right side up...sorry


----------



## Rx7man

Definitive Dave said:


> Dang bench got so light it started to float away so I had to weigh it down a little


Isn't that what they're meant for??

I just got a whole shwhack of saws.. a homelite XL12 with low compression, another Poulan 4218 AVX with no compression (geez, I wonder why?), a 2100XP with amazing compression, full wrap handle and 32"ish bar, but either no spark or no fuel (hey, could be both), an 056 super, and I think it's an 036? or something in the 55cc range. The homelite and poulan are mine to keep, but are pretty much junk, and the only one the guy really would like fixes is the 2100xp. It needs the top cover fixed up a little, the plastics are pretty cracked up on it but still all there, so I'll put a fiber mesh and epoxy on the backside to hold it all together, then I'll tear it down, clean it up (really needs it), and rework it. I don't think the Stihls are going to be a big deal to get running either, no bars on either of them.


----------



## bikemike

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> View attachment 410803
> So. I googled custom painted chainsaw and I found this, from guess where, this site! WTF is that! I have a blister on my FACE machine?!?
> But no painted saws, I think they could be fun.


Poulan had a chrome chainsaw at one time. It looked very fast. I thought about putting crome valve covers on my saw to give it more power


----------



## Rx7man

I always preferred lousy looking 'stuff' that exceeds anyone's performance expectations... I guess now that I repainted my truck I've graduated to looking as good as it goes, but it's still evidently a working vehicle


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Working on two Husqvarnas, a 345, a 359 and a Stihl 460. Not my saws, working on them for a friend, already have the 359 running good..


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Rx7man said:


> I always preferred lousy looking 'stuff' that exceeds anyone's performance expectations... I guess now that I repainted my truck I've graduated to looking as good as it goes, but it's still evidently a working vehicle


The old term I have heard,"all show and no go" I would rather it go for sure.


----------



## bikemike

Rx7man said:


> I always preferred lousy looking 'stuff' that exceeds anyone's performance expectations... I guess now that I repainted my truck I've graduated to looking as good as it goes, but it's still evidently a working vehicle


Me too thats why i like my poulan


----------



## JBA

Rx7man said:


> I always preferred lousy looking 'stuff' that exceeds anyone's performance expectations... I guess now that I repainted my truck I've graduated to looking as good as it goes, but it's still evidently a working vehicle


Used to love beating a whole gate full of shiny new motocross bikes on a old clapped out YZ250. They laughed when I lined up but not after the gate dropped.


----------



## Rx7man

That's why I DON'T like the poulan!

just for chits and giggles, I'm going to mount the 32" bar on the 65 and see how it feels... I have to check and make sure it's not 404 chain first though


My old car had a bit of both... 500RWHP and 2300ish lbs,.. handled like it was on rails too.. friend of mine has it now :'(


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

I have a lot of Homelit saw parts on my bench!


----------



## Duane(Pa)

JBA said:


> Used to love beating a whole gate full of shiny new motocross bikes on a old clapped out YZ250. They laughed when I lined up but not after the gate dropped.


I had one of those. I always got the hole shot (practiced it alot). I never made it through the first turn without getting passed. Small balls I guess?


----------



## Rx7man

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> View attachment 411000
> I have a lot of Homelit saw parts on my bench!



Got an XL12 P&C in there? or one for a 925?


----------



## JBA

Duane(Pa) said:


> I had one of those. I always got the hole shot (practiced it alot). I never made it through the first turn without getting passed. Small balls I guess?


Or the I have to go to work on Monday attitude? All the young kids were fearless but I'm sure lots were still on mom and dads dime.


----------



## bikemike

JBA said:


> Used to love beating a whole gate full of shiny new motocross bikes on a old clapped out YZ250. They laughed when I lined up but not after the gate dropped.


Was it the old air cooled yz with no rev limiter?


----------



## Cody

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> View attachment 411000
> I have a lot of Homelit saw parts on my bench!



I've still got an old Homelite case that I had for my 330, saw is gone now but I think there are some left over parts in the case still.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

I'm working on a MS460 Stihl next I guess. I noticed right away the pulse hose was loose on the engine end so that may solve most of my problem. The rest of my problem is it has a bad compression release and I can hardly pull the rope without getting my arm pulled out of the socket, they also by-passed the cushion thingy on the handle so it doesn't give like the stock handle did. I already re-connected the hose but I'll have to find a comp. release tomorrow, I'll let the customer make the call on that handle..


----------



## ft. churchill

I just finished a homelite super 2 that had the crankcase filled with bar oil..... someone had deleted the duck bill check valve and switched the oil tank impulse and oil pick up lines. 

Now I'm on to a nice sxl 925. Did a carb kit on it and a muffler mod, but the starter rope broke on the try out test run. Did I mention that those have vicious compression?


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

ft. churchill said:


> I just finished a homelite super 2 that had the crankcase filled with bar oil..... someone had deleted the duck bill check valve and switched the oil tank impulse and oil pick up lines.
> 
> Now I'm on to a nice sxl 925. Did a carb kit on it and a muffler mod, but the starter rope broke on the try out test run. Did I mention that those have vicious compression?


Can you post a pic of that SXL 925?


----------



## CFM

Gotta hurt 272xp that gettin her combustion chamber cut off


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

CFM said:


> Gotta hurt 272xp that gettin her combustion chamber cut off


What does this mean???


----------



## CFM

China jug I picked up has a horrid squish band... Instead of turning the jug on a lathe I hope to cut the top of the jug off containing the combustion chamber to allow for pure awesomeness to occur.....  Heavily modify the existing chamber or build another from billet aluminum and reinstall....


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

CFM said:


> China jug I picked up has a horrid squish band... Instead of turning the jug on a lathe I hope to cut the top of the jug off containing the combustion chamber to allow for pure awesomeness to occur.....  Heavily modify the existing chamber or build another from billet aluminum and reinstall....


What do you use to cut it off? And the billet one, will the cylinder be lined?


----------



## CFM

Bandsaw.... Then in Bridgeport mill for resurface. Combustion chamber needs not to be lined. This is all theoretical mind you. First time go at it from this approach for me. Sounds fun though right?


----------



## CFM

What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

CFM said:


> Bandsaw.... Then in Bridgeport mill for resurface. Combustion chamber needs not to be lined. This is all theoretical mind you. First time go at it from this approach for me. Sounds fun though right?


So after it is milled flat, how do you attach it back to the cylinder? And how do you line a jug? And yes, sounds way FUN!


----------



## JBA

bikemike said:


> Was it the old air cooled yz with no rev limiter?


no it wasn't I s


bikemike said:


> Was it the old air cooled yz with no rev limiter?


No it wasn't. My first bike was a '85. But I have rode a few older ones like that. Man I miss my youth.


----------



## bikemike

JBA said:


> no it wasn't I s
> 
> No it wasn't. My first bike was a '85. But I have rode a few older ones like that. Man I miss my youth.


Me too. The best hill climb engines were yamaha and Suzuki. They were no restriction engines.


----------



## bikemike

CFM said:


> China jug I picked up has a horrid squish band... Instead of turning the jug on a lathe I hope to cut the top of the jug off containing the combustion chamber to allow for pure awesomeness to occur.....  Heavily modify the existing chamber or build another from billet aluminum and reinstall....


So does that mean ur going to spin a new separate head for it?


----------



## ft. churchill

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> Can you post a pic of that SXL 925?


I'm havin' trouble posting pictures here lately, they changed the format.


----------



## CFM

Run studs up from crankcase through the head like an automotive application...... Hopefully. Head alignment maybe a tad tricky.... Still dreaming that one up. I'd like to see it indexed with a fire ring against the jug. Not sure yet. Was thinking it to be one of those "cross that bridge" when I get there type a thing.


----------



## CFM

If this China head I cut off seems to far gone, then I'll spin one out of billet on the lathe.... Hopefully. Hahaha


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Letting the 460 go until the part I ordered comes in. Went ahead and finished (mostly) my Super XL with a few non-stock parts. I had quite a bit of Stihl oil in it when I put the new piston in it because the cylinder wasn't the best but I did pour a little fuel into the sparkplug hole and got it to pop a few times, didn't have any fuel in the tank. So I'm done with it until one part comes in and that should be it for that saw. On to the Husky 435 tomorrow, gonna read up on that carb tonight that it has, never worked on one of those before. It runs but won't keep running..might be a vent?


----------



## Definitive Dave

lined up a few saws to count noses and see how many of different things I will need
the 046/460 is my favorite saw to build so 10 at a time should be easy right  
I only have three of the early D cylinders but the real shortage looks like brake handles 
I found one labeled "broke" that had an error pointing to the part that makes it unusable, not sure why it is still around 
Has anyone tried one of the Turkish crankshafts advertised as "OEM Quality", pretty pricey but if true still about 25% of OEM.


























DDave


----------



## jughead500

Definitive Dave said:


> lined up a few saws to count noses and see how many of different things I will need
> the 046/460 is my favorite saw to build so 10 at a time should be easy right
> I only have three of the early D cylinders but the real shortage looks like brake handles
> I found one labeled "broke" that had an error pointing to the part that makes it unusable, not sure why it is still around
> Has anyone tried one of the Turkish crankshafts advertised as "OEM Quality", pretty pricey but if true still about 25% of OEM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DDave


Damn dave i thought my truck bed looked bad.


----------



## CFM

Wow dave...... That's quite the creme- sickle collection....


----------



## CFM

What's the "d" shaped combustion chamber hype about? Good flame propagation ?


----------



## Definitive Dave

CFM said:


> What's the "d" shaped combustion chamber hype about? Good flame propagation ?


shhhhhhh man its hype, if we understand then it loses it's magical powers...... from what I understand from people who know stuffs it is way betterer for reasons that I didn't understand despite explanations 
I do like Stihls a little, and the 460/046 is my fav to build, all the pro models are OK but a few models are just fun, fun, fun
DDave


----------



## Deets066

CFM said:


> What's the "d" shaped combustion chamber hype about? Good flame propagation ?


Not sure but I have two 046's one D combustion chamber and one regular. The D Definately runs better, not completely sure why. Some day I'll check port timing on both.


----------



## CFM

Well written Dave lol


----------



## CFM

This is how my mind acts when I try to sleep at night but can't for all the projects I have tearing at the very fabric of my imagination..... Wish I had more fun time  I have a feeling I'm not alone here....

I really like these animations lol


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

CFM said:


> This is how my mind acts when I try to sleep at night but can't for all the projects I have tearing at the very fabric of my imagination..... Wish I had more fun time  I have a feeling I'm not alone here....
> 
> I really like these animations lol


This is the BIG downfall of fabricators and machinists and we think we need to build EEEEVERYTHING! Not any fun to buy it !


----------



## Poleman

Got a 372XP heated handle in pieces waiting for a top end and a early number 044, 12mm wrist pin waiting for an OEM cylinder and Meteor Piston...... plus the other odds and ends.


----------



## Bullvi22

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> This is the BIG downfall of fabricators and machinists and we think we need to build EEEEVERYTHING! Not any fun to buy it !



Lord knows that's the truth!


----------



## bikemike

Suzuki gt750 3 cylinder 2cycle classic going for a full overhaul this has been sitting for 20 years in a coop untouched oxidation is making it a real pain to pull the jugs


----------



## Welder56

Getting my OEM cylinder to put on my 044. Bead blasted to clean up. Ready to Replace the meteor jug on it now


----------



## bikemike

Welder56 said:


> Getting my OEM cylinder to put on my 044. Bead blasted to clean up. Ready to Replace the meteor jug on it now
> 
> View attachment 411469
> View attachment 411470


Any port work?


----------



## Welder56

No honestly. Not that adventurous yet. Just as clean as possible right now


----------



## KG441c

Welder56 said:


> No honestly. Not that adventurous yet. Just as clean as possible right now


Not even cleaning the exhaust and intake out up to the port and maybe delete the base gasket?


----------



## Welder56

Nope. I cleaned the exhaust and intake out. But no grinders were involved. Just took the carbon out of every port. Not really interested in porting right now. I have a few garbage cylinders i can practice on. I will probably do the base gasket delete On it Though.


----------



## KG441c

Welder56 said:


> Nope. I cleaned the exhaust and intake out. But no grinders were involved. Just took the carbon out of every port. Not really interested in porting right now. I have a few garbage cylinders i can practice on. I will probably do the base gasket delete On it Though.


Lol!! I hear u man and yep u can mess one up in a second! The gasket delete should help her alil


----------



## Welder56

Would you use the loctite on er? Or should be good without it?


----------



## KG441c

As a sealant? Use loctite 518 or permatex motoseal and make sure squish is .020 or alil more


----------



## Welder56

awesome. Thanks for the tip. Will do for sure And check squish when installed.


----------



## KG441c

Just alil will go along ways on the sealer. The 518 is anaerobic and will not dry in the presence of air. Too much and u will squish it into the cylinder and transfers


----------



## bikemike

Clean up and go through carb to make sure its good to sell


----------



## bikemike

Welder56 said:


> No honestly. Not that adventurous yet. Just as clean as possible right now


Yeah playing safe can be better and cost effective


----------



## bikemike

Welder56 said:


> awesome. Thanks for the tip. Will do for sure And check squish when installed.


A peace of soft soldier works good for that slowly turn engine over near top dead center and it will squish it then shake it out the plug hole and take ur measure


----------



## Welder56

bikemike said:


> A peace of soft soldier works good for that slowly turn engine over near top dead center and it will squish it then shake it out the plug hole and take ur measure



Have done the same thing a few times  really works good


----------



## CFM




----------



## CFM




----------



## CFM

chopped the garbage jug today during lunch..... Had a lot of meat, more than I expected. All good things. Now I can fire ring the jug without a doubt. Had a piece of billet aluminum that I chopped in half... Going to chuck that in the lathe tomorrow to start creating the head


----------



## Mastermind

Normally you cut it off higher. Then you let the new head drop into the barrel a little. Better sealing that way. 

You get my meaning?


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Mastermind said:


> Normally you cut it off higher. Then you let the new head drop into the barrel a little. Better sealing that way.
> 
> You get my meaning?


Thanks for answering that, I was wondering about it. Wouldn't seem right to let the head float on top.
How far in is good .05 ?


----------



## CFM

This was a test run to see if there was enough cylinder wall material to fire ring. I do like your idea of cutting the jug higher to allow the new head to seat around the extra height material. Though I could accomplish this by adjusting the cc of the head to allow extra vertical up down movement... My biggest question are regarding squish band thickness angle and width


----------



## CFM

The new jug I'll cut higher and then let the mill give it a clean level shave


----------



## CFM

Guess I should dig out bells 2 smoke book again


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

What is a cylinder lined with? 
Is it nickle?
And can it peel from cutting the top off or facing the top ?


----------



## CFM

Not sure what the chin jug is lined with... No signs of damage from band saw today on oem jug.


----------



## bikemike

CFM said:


> View attachment 411670


If worse comes to worse you can put a 2 or 3 base gaskets in and it will increase ur port timing


----------



## Mastermind

Sounds reasonable.


----------



## CFM

Port timing won't change with mods to the head...


----------



## CFM

Any tips on the squish band demensions mastermind?


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

CFM said:


> Any tips on the squish band demensions mastermind?


Don't do it ! 
It's a trap!


----------



## Mastermind

I have no idea.


----------



## mdavlee

There's a ratio out there for bore size. I think I have it in notes somewhere. I'll look tomorrow.


----------



## CFM

Thanks mdavlee


----------



## bikemike

CFM said:


> Port timing won't change with mods to the head...


If they needed to raise the jug to compensate for a inlay in the head then yeah you would need to throw in extra gasket at the base and inturn for the extra gaskets in the base will open the ports earlier. Its a motor cycle trick of the trade on 2 strokes


----------



## Mastermind

Everything you know about motorcycles........forget it when it comes to saw engines. 

Trust me here.


----------



## bikemike

Mastermind said:


> Everything you know about motorcycles........forget it when it comes to saw engines.
> 
> Trust me here.


I Cant say that. You can put a ktm 50 engine up against any 50cc saw engine and if you care about performance and rpm you be wishing you could have that kind of breathing room in a saw jug. One draw back more power. Less longevity of engine life. Its a give or take thing. Ive seen some of ur pics and what you are trying to do is basically make a moto cross engine out of a saw. I use to build bike engines for many different uses hill climb bikes. 480cc banshee quads that would push close to 80 hp for sand drags and hillclimbs. So yeah 2stroke to 2stroke it is very similar


----------



## Mastermind

OK. 

Carry on.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

bikemike said:


> I Cant say that. You can put a ktm 50 engine up against any 50cc saw engine and if you care about performance and rpm you be wishing you could have that kind of breathing room in a saw jug. One draw back more power. Less longevity of engine life. Its a give or take thing. Ive seen some of ur pics and what you are trying to do is basically make a moto cross engine out of a saw. I use to build bike engines for many different uses hill climb bikes. 480cc banshee quads that would push close to 80 hp for sand drags and hillclimbs. So yeah 2stroke to 2stroke it is very similar


GOODMORNING!
I'm going for a ride on my chainsaw today!


----------



## bikemike

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> GOODMORNING!
> I'm going for a ride on my chainsaw today!


Cool beans i got to test run a shovel head. It saw was nice and loud


----------



## 295 tramp

Working on the contra lighting. 
I even got it to run. I have to weld the throttle handle.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

bikemike said:


> Cool beans i got to test run a shovel head. It saw was nice and loud[/QUOTe





295 tramp said:


> Working on the contra lighting.
> I even got it to run. I have to weld the throttle handle.
> View attachment 411981
> 
> View attachment 411984
> 
> View attachment 411987


that fixture you made for your positioner is sooo cool. I have the same positioner, I have to make one.


----------



## 295 tramp

The 084 is coming along to.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Working on my SXL 2 stage pipe.


----------



## 295 tramp

Is that stainless or regular steel?
Looks like you have a good start.
What saw are you building the pipe for?


----------



## bikemike

295 tramp said:


> Working on the contra lighting.
> I even got it to run. I have to weld the throttle handle.
> View attachment 411981
> 
> View attachment 411984
> 
> View attachment 411987


Thats a cool project. Need pics when ur done


----------



## 295 tramp

I'm going to bring the contra to the gtg along with the rest of my herd.
Hopefully the 084 makes the trip to.


----------



## bikemike

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> View attachment 411995
> View attachment 411996
> Working on my SXL 2 stage pipe.


Oh yeahya thats going be loud and sound good doing it. Im jealous i may need to build a pipe for the lombard this summer


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

295 tramp said:


> Is that stainless or regular steel?
> Looks like you have a good start.
> What saw are you building the pipe for?


Homelite super xl, it is cold roll steel. Stainless is no good for pipe performance, it holds heat longer.


----------



## bikemike

295 tramp said:


> I'm going to bring the contra to the gtg along with the rest of my herd.
> Hopefully the 084 makes the trip to.


Lookin forward to it. When was the contra built. 60's?


----------



## Brianlol

Degreased today . Paint tomorrow.
Bearings and biuld Monday
046


----------



## 295 tramp

bikemike said:


> Lookin forward to it. When was the contra built. 60's?


It's later than a sand cast which I think was introduced in 59


----------



## Brianlol

Mastermind said:


> Man, I really enjoyed getting out of my little shop for a few weeks.........but it's great to be back to work.
> 
> I take off a couple of times a year.......once for Bonnaroo, and again for a Sundance. Both of those "vacations" are nothing but hard, non stop work. This get-a-way was different. I worked on my house a lot......but at a leisurely pace. We got a bunch of stuff done.......and rested well too.
> 
> Now........what's on your bench??????
> 
> I've got a few MS261s
> 
> View attachment 390053
> 
> 
> View attachment 390054


Man lolol there new saws 
WTH r they on a bench for?Lolol
I hope no homeowners burned them out already. I shouldn't question that cause I just put a new jug& piston on a ms361 Lolol . Nice line up


----------



## Mastermind

That was three batches of 261s ago. 

There are four more on the bench now.


----------



## Brianlol

Lololol OMG . U wouldn't think that mixing fuel would be that hard to do
Lolol some things will never change


----------



## LegDeLimber

New saws aren't covered in crud, much nicer to work on.
I have a suspicion a good many saws arrive in near new condition
or new cond,
for a little enhancment.
A good reputation and fairly regular build threads,
can cause that.
IF scheduling permits, I'll wadger he batches them
so that tooling changes are kept to a minum.
It's pretty standrd procedure in many cases.


----------



## Brianlol

Joe Kidd said:


> Poor stool..


My poor eyes lol


----------



## bikemike

Brianlol said:


> Lololol OMG . U wouldn't think that mixing fuel would be that hard to do
> Lolol some things will never change


Dang EPA specs


----------



## Mastermind

Brianlol said:


> Lololol OMG . U wouldn't think that mixing fuel would be that hard to do
> Lolol some things will never change



I'm not sure what you are talking about........but that's ok.


----------



## joe25DA

PP S25DA. Dirty but low hours and super compression. Gonna get the usual


----------



## bikemike

joe25DA said:


> PP S25DA. Dirty but low hours and super compression. Gonna get the usualView attachment 412078


Those little saws pack a punch for a small package


----------



## ckelp

Mastermind said:


> I'm not sure what you are talking about........but that's ok.



going full potato?


----------



## Mastermind

ckelp said:


> going full potato?


----------



## joe25DA

bikemike said:


> Those little saws pack a punch for a small package


Out of the box they are impressive. One of only probably three options for a top handle saw IMO.
Super easy to mechanic on too


----------



## ckelp

Mastermind said:


> View attachment 412088



probably should not talk, they may put me on the naughty step...


----------



## bikemike

joe25DA said:


> Out of the box they are impressive. One only probably three options for a top handle saw IMO.
> Super easy to mechanic on too


On thing i didnt like about mine it was chinsy on the oil so i would use 20w motor oil until i opened up the jet buried in the foam filter then it was fine with bar oil


----------



## bikemike

Yep


----------



## Brianlol

Mastermind said:


> I'm not sure what you are talking about........but that's ok.


I was under the impression that they were scorned piston.... I guess I was wrong.


----------



## Mastermind

Brianlol said:


> I was under the impression that they were scorned piston.... I guess I was wrong.



No sir........these saws were on the bench to get this treatment.

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/ms261-vs-ms261-c-m-comparison.243686/


----------



## old-cat

Mastermind said:


> .these saws were on the bench to get this treatment.


ABUSIVE mutilation!


----------



## Brianlol

Lol 
Lucky


----------



## Grey

Converting my 12 gauge from wing shooting to Turkey. Fiber optic sights and then pattern in the new choke.


----------



## joe25DA

bikemike said:


> On thing i didnt like about mine it was chinsy on the oil so i would use 20w motor oil until i opened up the jet buried in the foam filter then it was fine with bar oil


Yeah. The oiler diaphragms get tired after 25+ years of service, or just sitting. Thinner oil def helps plus you always have the manual override


----------



## 295 tramp

It's not on the bench anymore


----------



## Brianlol

That vids title should be called "Who Needs A Log Splitters" lol


----------



## a. palmer jr.

I've got the Husky 435 carburetor off the saw and in the carb cleaner bucket. Carburetor looks different than others but you put it together the same way. Checked the intake and pulse hole and all looked well. Fuel lines checked out also. I'll get a kit for it tomorrow.


----------



## Brianlol

It's away fun to play
Alway keep ur ears open


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Brianlol said:


> It's away fun to play
> Alway keep ur ears open


 Your avatar shows me that might be a good reason to run a dull chain..


----------



## gaspipe

I've been really enjoying cutting lately with one of my Shindaiwa saws. The saw is a lightly modified 488, has been my main go-to saw lately. In the recent ice storms and all the subsequent sawdust making activities, it stopped oiling.  

Finally got time to take a look at it...










A little clean up...






I had a spare oiler from a 577 carcass, which is the same oil pump (Mikuni) as the 488. The plastic worm gear was in good shape, oddly enough.






Back together, and oiling like a champ!


----------



## bikemike

gaspipe said:


> I've been really enjoying cutting lately with one of my Shindaiwa saws. The saw is a lightly modified 488, has been my main go-to saw lately. In the recent ice storms and all the subsequent sawdust making activities, it stopped oiling.
> 
> Finally got time to take a look at it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little clean up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a spare oiler from a 577 carcass, which is the same oil pump (Mikuni) as the 488. The plastic worm gear was in good shape, oddly enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back together, and oiling like a champ!


Yeahhhh you got some run time on that saw


----------



## kz1000

I can tell you what's on my bench and what's not, on the bench is a just ported 365sp that runs super and a 254xp that I put together last week. Now for what is not on my bench, a 6" 20# vise that I some how knock off the bench right onto the arch of my right foot putting and end to todays play.


----------



## 295 tramp

Added new tool storage above the bench.
I bought a couple of 2' long magnets, add a little wood and some screws. Botta boom Botta Bing done.





So far I like the setup.


----------



## 295 tramp

kz1000 said:


> a 6" 20# vise that I some how knock off the bench right onto the arch of my right foot putting and end to todays play.


Ouch! I hope you get better.
You better ice it down with a cold beverage and bolt that vice down


----------



## Brianlol

a. palmer jr. said:


> Your avatar shows me that might be a good reason to run a dull chain..


Brand new chain was in it 
U always should were chaps Lolol


----------



## Brianlol

And clean up the brush behind u ...
Dam twig that stop my leg payed a heavy price lol


----------



## kz1000

295 tramp said:


> You better ice it down with a cold beverage and bolt that vice down


I'm on my fourth 12 ounce pill and no shoes, toes feel a little weird but still move. Thanks


----------



## Brianlol

If I didn't stitch myself it would have cost me money . I knew the log was going to roll and I was ready to step back but when I went back with the leg the branch was knifed into the ground and lifted my leg into the saw 
First thing I thought of is what a dummy for not wearing my chaps and kill the twig lol


----------



## bikemike

kz1000 said:


> I can tell you what's on my bench and what's not, on the bench is a just ported 365sp that runs super and a 254xp that I put together last week. Now for what is not on my bench, a 6" 20# vise that I some how knock off the bench right onto the arch of my right foot putting and end to todays play.


Where is the unlike button


----------



## big t double

Started rebuilding this saw, new piston and junk...it's getting the vac/pressure check tomorrow...carb has the bypassed accelerator pump on the s126 ala lone wolf.


----------



## CFM

295 tramp said:


> It's not on the bench anymore




How did you get past the lack of high speed jet in the crab for mods? drill main? i have a 3120 i would love to make un-epa.......


----------



## Mastermind

CFM said:


> How did you get past the lack of high speed jet in the crab for mods? drill main? i have a 3120 i would love to make un-epa.......



I add a high speed jet.


----------



## CFM

Mastermind said:


> I add a high speed jet.


 care to elaborate.....


----------



## Mastermind

I can do one for you if you like. 

I simply add a high speed adjustment needle. I make my own needle, and install it.


----------



## bigbadbob

295 tramp said:


> Added new tool storage above the bench.
> I bought a couple of 2' long magnets, add a little wood and some screws. Botta boom Botta Bing done.View attachment 412206
> 
> View attachment 412207
> 
> View attachment 412208
> 
> So far I like the setup.


You must be tall,,,,
BBB


----------



## CFM

Mastermind said:


> I can do one for you if you like.
> 
> I simply add a high speed adjustment needle. I make my own needle, and install it.


 
i may have to acquire a demo carb to try this myself.... thank you though for the insight. ive tried everywhere to get a non epa carb. i have the number and know for a fact that husky still have in stock non epa carbs, just wont release them. i even tried dealers that were outside the usa.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

CFM said:


> i may have to acquire a demo carb to try this myself.... thank you though for the insight. ive tried everywhere to get a non epa carb. i have the number and know for a fact that husky still have in stock non epa carbs, just wont release them. i even tried dealers that were outside the usa.


A watch makers lathe is great for making needles. And good luck


----------



## 295 tramp

bigbadbob said:


> You must be tall,,,,
> BBB


5'7" 7/6th
Tallness will git you a headache here.


CFM said:


> How did you get past the lack of high speed jet in the crab for mods? drill main? i have a 3120 i would love to make un-epa.......


98 model stock no mods no high neddle.


----------



## bigbadbob

295 tramp said:


> 5'7" 7/6th
> Tallness will git you a headache here.


Was wondering as I can reach 8ft4in ,,, your shop looked like a good stretch.
BBB


----------



## Mastermind

There's parts of five MS261s in these boxes. 

I reckon I do more 261s than any other saw.


----------



## SS396driver

Not on the bench yet
390 AMC out of my 69 AMX.. Bad wrist pin knock


----------



## bikemike

SS396driver said:


> Not on the bench yetView attachment 412378
> 390 AMC out of my 69 AMX.. Bad wrist pin knock


Nice dual quads. Whats the car look like. They made some bad azz drag cars back in the days


----------



## redfin

Wooooooooot!


----------



## Mastermind

There you go John. 

Please don't take all my work now.


----------



## bikemike

redfin said:


> Wooooooooot!
> View attachment 412385


Woot woot. Where did you order that from? And how much. Is the 1/8 inch


----------



## redfin

Mastermind said:


> There you go John.
> 
> Please don't take all my work now.



Anytime I've been paid for something it seems like work. No threat here man, ill stick to messing with mine and my buddies saws. Besides I don't want to pay royalties on others numbers.


----------



## redfin

bikemike said:


> Woot woot. Where did you order that from? And how much. Is the 1/8 inch



Ordered straight from cc specialities. 1/8 collet.


----------



## gaspipe

Tonight's patient...a 577 Shindaiwa. Bad bearings and seals....










They were toast. In go some slick new German FAG manufactured ones...I warmed the cases to 180F, chilled the bearings to 0F. They dropped in with finger pressure 









A little Hondabond HT (no gasket in the 577 series saw) seals it up, and we have a freshened up 577 bottom end....time to grind on the jug a bit next.





Mechanic's fuel...


----------



## 295 tramp

don't knock out a few pints of that and grind on that jug


----------



## tree monkey

off the roll 33rs, 9 pin, needs 11 pin


----------



## big t double

tree monkey said:


> off the roll 33rs, 9 pin, needs 11 pin



Being allowed to only issue one "like" per post is stupid.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

tree monkey said:


> off the roll 33rs, 9 pin, needs 11 pin



Very cool but sink it in some white oak, not the same effect


----------



## Deets066

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> Very cool but sink it in some white oak, not the same effect


Yeah.... Maybe it will cut faster


----------



## Deets066

The more I see these piped saws, the more I want one. Just cuz


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Deets066 said:


> The more I see these piped saws, the more I want one. Just cuz



I have been hooked, this is my second one on the way, my first one is too much fun!


----------



## Deets066

Making um from nothin... Or can you buy pre-made pieces ?


----------



## bikemike

tree monkey said:


> off the roll 33rs, 9 pin, needs 11 pin



Is that the pipe youbjust built? Very nice and affective. What saw is that? The way it sounds you could run that a whole tank and not worry about overheating


----------



## bikemike

tree monkey said:


> off the roll 33rs, 9 pin, needs 11 pin



Pipes are like meth. Once you have one youl never go without.


----------



## Deets066

Looks like an 880


----------



## bikemike

Deets066 said:


> The more I see these piped saws, the more I want one. Just cuz


The more i se the tig gun again the more i want one just cause.


----------



## bikemike

Yeah i need a pipe for the 026 now or 034. My poulan with a pipe is my go to saw and everyday i want to run a tank of few through it of course with ear protection


----------



## bikemike

gaspipe said:


> Tonight's patient...a 577 Shindaiwa. Bad bearings and seals....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were toast. In go some slick new German FAG manufactured ones...I warmed the cases to 180F, chilled the bearings to 0F. They dropped in with finger pressure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little Hondabond HT (no gasket in the 577 series saw) seals it up, and we have a freshened up 577 bottom end....time to grind on the jug a bit next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mechanic's fuel...


Hows the lower rod bearing look?


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Deets066 said:


> Making um from nothin... Or can you buy pre-made pieces ?


Make them from flat cold roll is best, .024" thick is what I've used. No prefab parts.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

bikemike said:


> Yeah i need a pipe for the 026 now or 034. My poulan with a pipe is my go to saw and everyday i want to run a tank of few through it of course with ear protection


Let's see that poulan pipe!


----------



## bikemike

Its a pocket bike pipe with a glass filled silencer poulan pro 46cc


----------



## bikemike

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> Make them from flat cold roll is best, .024" thick is what I've used. No prefab parts.


Guess there is also a tuned pipe site you can download and print out pieces for templates and cut roll and weld


----------



## jughead500

bikemike said:


> Its a pocket bike pipe with a glass filled silencer poulan pro 46cc



Hey thats nice.been wanting to try one of those out.


----------



## bikemike

jughead500 said:


> Hey thats nice.been wanting to try one of those out.


Youl like the go ped pipes a whole lot better they are built nice and can work wonders on small engines


----------



## ft. churchill

I'm doin' a carb job on a Stihl 090. I'll probably get to port it before it's all said and done. It only blows 90 psi on the comp. gauge, and he ran my ported 064 noddling in a 5' willow stump.

He had a grin that was all teeth.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

bikemike said:


> Guess there is also a tuned pipe site you can download and print out pieces for templates and cut roll and weld


Well maybe, but we used CAD-CAM and a book that a site member sent us.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

bikemike said:


> Its a pocket bike pipe with a glass filled silencer poulan pro 46cc



MAN! That's fun. I wish I had Pine trees, nice HARD White Oaks here.


----------



## bikemike

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> Well maybe, but we used CAD-CAM and a book that a site member sent us.


Yeah on day im going to do a 60cc pipe to replicate the kx 60 man oh man my old 60 was a ripper and would hang with the xr200


----------



## bikemike

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> MAN! That's fun. I wish I had Pine trees, nice HARD White Oaks here.


Yeah that was 11 inch maple id like to re sharpen my chain with a file and try it in pine or spruce


----------



## 67L36Driver

Going to replace this cobbled mess with a properly bent continuous 3/8" line. Eliminate the extra filter as there is one in the carb.




First thing is to get the right fuel pump as the inlet is wrong and don't match the old pump.


----------



## SS396driver

bikemike said:


> Nice dual quads. Whats the car look like. They made some bad azz drag cars back in the days



My two mistresses ..


----------



## SS396driver

67L36Driver said:


> Going to replace this cobbled mess with a properly bent continuous 3/8" line. Eliminate the extra filter as there is one in the carb.
> 
> View attachment 412546
> 
> 
> First thing is to get the right fuel pump as the inlet is wrong and don't match the old pump.



whats this of off?


----------



## bikemike

SS396driver said:


> My two mistresses .. View attachment 412549
> View attachment 412550


Very nice


----------



## 67L36Driver

SS396driver said:


> whats this of off?



'Old Blue'. '67 vet w/390 hp.

I've had him since October of '76.




I have a later spread bore intake on it mostly because I hate Holly carbs.

Quickest way to burn one down because of leaky float bowel gaskets.


----------



## bikemike

67L36Driver said:


> 'Old Blue'. '67 vet w/390 hp.
> 
> I've had him since October of '76.
> 
> View attachment 412567
> 
> 
> I have a later spread bore intake on it mostly because I hate Holly carbs.
> 
> Quickest way to burn one down because of leaky float bowel gaskets.
> View attachment 412569


I dont think holley is too bad but they do need constant attention to float levels. They are easy to work with but not a good daily driver carb. It was the worst carb iv seeb for off road trucks. Black smoke on any rough or hilly areas


----------



## bikemike

67L36Driver said:


> 'Old Blue'. '67 vet w/390 hp.
> 
> I've had him since October of '76.
> 
> View attachment 412567
> 
> 
> I have a later spread bore intake on it mostly because I hate Holly carbs.
> 
> Quickest way to burn one down because of leaky float bowel gaskets.
> View attachment 412569


427? 396? Or small block


----------



## bikemike

67L36Driver said:


> 'Old Blue'. '67 vet w/390 hp.
> 
> I've had him since October of '76.
> 
> View attachment 412567
> 
> 
> I have a later spread bore intake on it mostly because I hate Holly carbs.
> 
> Quickest way to burn one down because of leaky float bowel gaskets.
> View attachment 412569


Nice now the pics show up


----------



## SS396driver

67L36Driver said:


> 'Old Blue'. '67 vet w/390 hp.
> 
> I've had him since October of '76.
> 
> View attachment 412567
> 
> 
> I have a later spread bore intake on it mostly because I hate Holly carbs.
> 
> Quickest way to burn one down because of leaky float bowel gaskets.
> View attachment 412569



nice .

I have the original engine for my SS but upgraded to a 467ci 530hp . When I did that I put a UMI stage 3 suspension kit with QA1 coil overs and Right Stuff Detailing disc brakes. Tired of the manual drum brakes the car had. I can go from regular ride height to 3 inch drop in a few minutes. Here she is with about a 2 inch drop. Didnt have enough people to put the hood on just before the show. Color is a little washed out on the engine picture


----------



## bikemike

SS396driver said:


> nice .
> 
> I have the original engine for my SS but upgraded to a 467ci 530hp . When I did that I put a UMI stage 3 suspension kit with QA1 coil overs and Right Stuff Detailing disc brakes. Tired of the manual drum brakes the car had. I can go from regular ride height to 3 inch drop in a few minutes. Here she is with about a 2 inch drop. Didnt have enough people to put the hood on just before the show. Color is a little washed out on the engine pictureView attachment 412614
> View attachment 412612


I love carbureted vehicles this new stuff sucks to work on and im not good with a i pad to tune em up


----------



## SS396driver

My springer with a 107ci hillside engine is carbed 42 mm mikuni runs great ,the road glide is fuelie with true duals and a thundermax ..hate it


----------



## bikemike

SS396driver said:


> My springer with a 107ci hillside engine is carbed 42 mm mikuni runs great ,the road glide is fuelie with true duals and a thundermax ..hate it


Yeah im not a bis s&s carb fan they work. The mikuni has a nice smooth transition


----------



## bikemike

This old shovel head is what i had to go through last week. Nice naked bike and a smooth ride


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Well got this far today, I give! Me and the Tig torch are butting heads, too much Mr.Pibb, I think. Sooooo
On to burn my A.D.D elsewhere!


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

I have this to play with.
Thinking about milling a little out of the exhaust port??????????


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Looks like there is some meat to chew on.


----------



## bikemike

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> View attachment 412623
> Well got this far today, I give! Me and the Tig torch are butting heads, too much Mr.Pibb, I think. Sooooo
> On to burn my A.D.D elsewhere!


Looks cool When is it going to be on the saw?


----------



## bikemike

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> View attachment 412628
> Looks like there is some meat to chew on.


Where is a pic of ur super 2 piped?


----------



## bikemike

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> View attachment 412626
> I have this to play with.
> Thinking about milling a little out of the exhaust port??????????


Does that have 6 transfer ports in the jug


----------



## speedthrills

Randy you are a GURU so much to teach, so much that we can learn. You have no issues sharing knowledge that is rare now days. That is also the way so many have learned so much,if no one passes on knowledge it gets lost! That makes you a very special kind of person, one of many more that are needed. If everyone keeps everything to themselves, and passes on none of it eventually it gets lost. At that point it gets re learned , or totally forgotten.


----------



## treeslayer2003

67L36Driver said:


> 'Old Blue'. '67 vet w/390 hp.
> 
> I've had him since October of '76.
> 
> View attachment 412567
> 
> 
> I have a later spread bore intake on it mostly because I hate Holly carbs.
> 
> Quickest way to burn one down because of leaky float bowel gaskets.
> View attachment 412569


i'm a dodge guy, but love the Q jet.........very good carb once you understand it. first thing is replace the float with a brass one.


----------



## Mastermind

I'm no guru.......not even close. 

Just an old fart that tinkers in a little shed in the back yard. I share because I don't think anything I do is special at all. 

Thanks for the kind words, but the real gurus are guys like Cliff Helsel, Dennis Cahoon, Scott Kunz, etc.


----------



## bikemike

treeslayer2003 said:


> i'm a dodge guy, but love the Q jet.........very good carb once you understand it. first thing is replace the float with a brass one.


Q jets go years un touched once you find the G spot


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

bikemike said:


> Where is a pic of ur super 2 piped?



Here is that little stink whistle!


----------



## treeslayer2003

bikemike said:


> Q jets go years un touched once you find the G spot


yep........i used all the mopar ones i had........always looking lol. i run some T quads too but i dislike that phenolic bowl. may try one of those street demons......


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

speedthrills said:


> Randy you are a GURU so much to teach, so much that we can learn. You have no issues sharing knowledge that is rare now days. That is also the way so many have learned so much,if no one passes on knowledge it gets lost! That makes you a very special kind of person, one of many more that are needed. If everyone keeps everything to themselves, and passes on none of it eventually it gets lost. At that point it gets re learned , or totally forgotten.


Don't do it it is still a trap!


----------



## bikemike

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> View attachment 412631
> Here is that little stink whistle!


You use to mess with rc nitro engines?


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

bikemike said:


> You use to mess with rc nitro engines?


Check out chainsaw engines that run on white gas/For RCs


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Do I just stick this in here????


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

bikemike said:


> You use to mess with rc nitro engines?


Ohh because of the outlet pipe, I wondered why you asked. 
Outlet pipes are supposed to be 12 times their diameter in lenght and it is hard to cram that in a saw, so the alternative is poke it out the side to keep the back pressure. 
Just what I read anyway.


----------



## bikemike

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> Ohh because of the outlet pipe, I wondered why you asked.
> Outlet pipes are supposed to be 12 times their diameter in lenght and it is hard to cram that in a saw, so the alternative is poke it out the side to keep the back pressure.
> Just what I read anyway.


Yeah i was thinking of something like that. Leave half exit pipe a few inches into the expansion chamber and a couple inches out of it like ur pipe is. I like the looks of ur pipe


----------



## speedthrills

Mastermind said:


> I'm no guru.......not even close.
> 
> Just an old fart that tinkers in a little shed in the back yard. I share because I don't think anything I do is special at all.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words, but the real gurus are guys like Cliff Helsel, Dennis Cahoon, Scott Kunz, etc.


Yes you are you share your knowledge, and encourage new people to try! You had mentors p.s now you are that mentor, you are a one of a kind now! You are passing on the torch as your mentors have, more need to share the knowledge learned! If it is not passed on it will be lost, that would be sad indeed. If all the knowele


----------



## speedthrills

Mastermind you are a mentor, and allot of us appreciate it. 

Step up one and all that Randy has helped, give this man his just dues he deserves it. This really goes out to people he helped, gave advice and never asked for anything.


----------



## gaspipe

bikemike said:


> Hows the lower rod bearing look?



I used another crank, but it actually seems quite good. I'm going to use it in one of my own work saws.

Nice shovel head. I have a '70 in garage I have to finish up. Has a Cal Products case and an 88ci top end. Kick only, of course.


----------



## Nitroman

I was out beating on this thing:


----------



## Deets066

With all this pipe talk.... I have a mastermind 064, if i made a tuned pipe for it, would it be good the way it is or would it need the port timing "adjusted"


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

speedthrills said:


> Mastermind you are a mentor, and allot of us appreciate it.
> 
> Step up one and all that Randy has helped, give this man his just dues he deserves it. This really goes out to people he helped, gave advice and never asked for anything.


Yes, you do hold an inspirational role,
MASTERMIND!
Thankyou


----------



## old-cat

^^^^ Well said!


----------



## 295 tramp

I would like to thank you Randy and everyone here for sharing their knowledge and experience. And mostly the owner of this forum and it's administration that gives all of us a place to blow off steam and learn more about the infectious disease we all share and known only to us as CAD.
So cheers to all of you no matter what level of CAD you maybe encountering at this moment.


----------



## bikemike

Deets066 said:


> With all this pipe talk.... I have a mastermind 064, if i made a tuned pipe for it, would it be good the way it is or would it need the port timing "adjusted"


I think it will just multiply the performance factor of your saw by poppin a pipe on it and tune the carb to match


----------



## harrold

I have a poulan s25da when i start it i have to play with the choke for it to stay running and it looks to be getting to much fuel through the fuel line to the carb Thanks for any info.


----------



## bikemike

harrold said:


> I have a poulan s25da when i start it i have to play with the choke for it to stay running and it looks to be getting to much fuel through the fuel line to the carb Thanks for any info.
> 
> View attachment 412792


Nice old screemer


----------



## Mastermind

Deets066 said:


> With all this pipe talk.... I have a mastermind 064, if i made a tuned pipe for it, would it be good the way it is or would it need the port timing "adjusted"



On my piped 064 I had to raise the exhaust 15° to get the saw to "get on the pipe". It didn't do it's thing at a lower exhaust height. That said, a guy that can really build a pipe should be able to tailor the pipe to the RPM and exhaust T/A.





harrold said:


> I have a poulan s25da when i start it i have to play with the choke for it to stay running and it looks to be getting to much fuel through the fuel line to the carb Thanks for any info.
> 
> View attachment 412792



Just plan on going thru the carb, and replacing the fuel line, and filter. Not a tough job at all. There is a thread in the stickies dedicated to just Poulans.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Mastermind said:


> On my piped 064 I had to raise the exhaust 15° to get the saw to "get on the pipe". It didn't do it's thing at a lower exhaust height. That said, a guy that can really build a pipe should be able to tailor the pipe to the RPM and exhaust T/A.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just plan on going thru the carb, and replacing the fuel line, and filter. Not a tough job at all. There is a thread in the stickies dedicated to just Poulans.



Did the exhaust need to be raised anyway from taking out the base gasket?


----------



## cgraham1

bikemike said:


> Does that have 6 transfer ports in the jug


Like this?


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

cgraham1 said:


> Like this?
> View attachment 412821
> View attachment 412822


Those are the ones


----------



## bikemike

cgraham1 said:


> Like this?
> View attachment 412821
> View attachment 412822


Yes sir thats what i was asking. You have lots of potential to really make that breath


----------



## Nitroman

harrold said:


> I have a poulan s25da when i start it i have to play with the choke for it to stay running and it looks to be getting to much fuel through the fuel line to the carb Thanks for any info.
> 
> View attachment 412792



Cool saw you have there. I like it. Original color paint? That would be easy to clean up, wax it, it'd look new.


----------



## M&Rtree

See if I can make one or two 550's!


----------



## bikemike

M&Rtree said:


> View attachment 412840
> View attachment 412841
> View attachment 412843
> 
> 
> See if I can make one or two 550's!


Yeah i se 1 550 there and the other parts sent to me to free up ur bench


----------



## Deets066

Mastermind said:


> On my piped 064 I had to raise the exhaust 15° to get the saw to "get on the pipe". It didn't do it's thing at a lower exhaust height. That said, a guy that can really build a pipe should be able to tailor the pipe to the RPM and exhaust T/A.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just plan on going thru the carb, and replacing the fuel line, and filter. Not a tough job at all. There is a thread in the stickies dedicated to just Poulans.



I would really like to build it myself. Just need some good info and dimensions.....and someone with some expierence for a few questions


----------



## Deets066

I believe there is software out for building pipes, but there are a lot of them and still would like to talk to someone that has built a few pipes for chainsaws


----------



## bikemike

Deets066 said:


> I would really like to build it myself. Just need some good info and dimensions.....and someone with some expierence for a few questions


All i can say is it is easier to take away more material than it is to put it back. Some old guy said that.


----------



## bikemike

Deets066 said:


> I believe there is software out for building pipes, but there are a lot of them and still would like to talk to someone that has built a few pipes for chainsaws


I seen one site in the past askes for bore stroke carb dimensions what rpm range your looking to make power at. Reed port or piston port and it would give a printed layout for it. I have never used it heard good and bad about if i find the site il post it


----------



## pantelis




----------



## bikemike

Wow court related crap sucks. Trying to get my girls back through chips proceedings. Cause there mom was busted with meth and stuff. Hope the meeting we had today sinks into my ex and lets me have full custody of the kids without charging her child support. Cause if she dont i will get them through family court and make her pay that chit. Sucks living in mommasota and being a good dad


----------



## bikemike

pantelis said:


> View attachment 412862
> View attachment 412863
> View attachment 412864
> View attachment 412865
> View attachment 412866
> View attachment 412867
> View attachment 412862
> View attachment 412863
> View attachment 412864
> View attachment 412865
> View attachment 412866
> View attachment 412867


Nice id take the shop before the saw


----------



## bikemike

pantelis said:


> View attachment 412862
> View attachment 412863
> View attachment 412864
> View attachment 412865
> View attachment 412866
> View attachment 412867
> View attachment 412862
> View attachment 412863
> View attachment 412864
> View attachment 412865
> View attachment 412866
> View attachment 412867


So clean id be afraid to fart in there


----------



## pantelis

bikemike said:


> Nice id take the shop before the saw


 the saw is free ................ with the shop


----------



## pantelis

bikemike said:


> So clean id be afraid to fart in there


you can fart free, when a saw working


----------



## bikemike

pantelis said:


> you can fart free, when a saw working


No id stihl the stihl filter before fartin


----------



## pantelis

bikemike said:


> No id stihl the stihl filter before fartin



its going to change to HD2 filter


----------



## 295 tramp

Wow Pantelis you don't happen to work on many Stihls do you?
Here's one for ya Stihl Contra Lighting. I just finished it today.I filed the points, cleaned the carb and had the handle tigged.


----------



## bikemike

295 tramp said:


> Wow Pantelis you don't happen to work on many Stihls do you?
> Here's one for ya Stihl Contra Lighting. I just finished it today.I filed the points, cleaned the carb and had the handle tigged.



Dont let the classics rot keep em alive and well. Nice going looks good cuts great


----------



## bikemike

295 tramp said:


> Wow Pantelis you don't happen to work on many Stihls do you?
> Here's one for ya Stihl Contra Lighting. I just finished it today.I filed the points, cleaned the carb and had the handle tigged.



That will wax the homelite super wiz. I think. But i only run it on big wood that buries the bar


----------



## bikemike

bikemike said:


> That will wax the homelite super wiz. I think. But i only run it on big wood that buries the bar


Never mind now that i watch the vid 10 times. That saw is awesome it looks like a old boat motor


----------



## gaspipe

In between beers (mechanic's fuel), I very, very lightly ported the Shindaiwa 577 jug - this will be for a firewood getter. I widened the intake and exhaust just a tad, and lowered the intake, raised the exhaust, just a little bit, and then smoothed out the casting in the ports. I did not mess with the transfer ports at all.

PUI - Porting Under the Influence

Best I could do with the pics with the poor lighting in my two stroke dungeon....


----------



## big t double

pantelis said:


> View attachment 412862
> View attachment 412863
> View attachment 412864
> View attachment 412865
> View attachment 412866
> View attachment 412867
> View attachment 412862
> View attachment 412863
> View attachment 412864
> View attachment 412865
> View attachment 412866
> View attachment 412867


Very nice!!


295 tramp said:


> Wow Pantelis you don't happen to work on many Stihls do you?
> Here's one for ya Stihl Contra Lighting. I just finished it today.I filed the points, cleaned the carb and had the handle tigged.



Also very nice!!


----------



## toddol1971

working on a homemade log splitter for a friend.


----------



## tree monkey

Deets066 said:


> I believe there is software out for building pipes, but there are a lot of them and still would like to talk to someone that has built a few pipes for chainsaws



I use bimotion port and pipe software


----------



## spencerpaving

Deets066 said:


> I believe there is software out for building pipes, but there are a lot of them and still would like to talk to someone that has built a few pipes for chainsaws


You can design a pipe for...say a woods ported engine it will help it a lot ...but you can get more hp with more aggressive port timings. I design ed a pipe for my "work 084" and built it it runs very well.i then design ed a new pipe for my nitro 088 with race porting and it works extremely well...but to my surprise the two pipes were close on dementions even though the race pipe was a lot higher rpm...it is because of the port timing and the speed of the exhaust


----------



## pantelis

295 tramp said:


> Wow Pantelis you don't happen to work on many Stihls do you?
> Here's one for ya Stihl Contra Lighting. I just finished it today.I filed the points, cleaned the carb and had the handle tigged.



very nice saw


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Deets066 said:


> I believe there is software out for building pipes, but there are a lot of them and still would like to talk to someone that has built a few pipes for chainsaws





spencerpaving said:


> You can design a pipe for...say a woods ported engine it will help it a lot ...but you can get more hp with more aggressive port timings. I design ed a pipe for my "work 084" and built it it runs very well.i then design ed a new pipe for my nitro 088 with race porting and it works extremely well...but to my surprise the two pipes were close on dementions even though the race pipe was a lot higher rpm...it is because of the port timing and the speed of the exhaust


There are lots of variables with pipes you can't just stick a pipe on and be able to tell a difference right away, porting, timing, fuel/air intake are most important, then you NEED a pipe.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

I have been thinking about biulding a pipe that has an adjustable or changeable choke or trap on the outlet to see what kind of differences in power and RPMs it would make. 
Any thoughts ?


----------



## fin460

I just dropped in to see why this thread has went on to 45 pages,



Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> I have been thinking about biulding a pipe that has an adjustable or changeable choke or trap on the outlet to see what kind of differences in power and RPMs it would make.
> Any thoughts ?


 
Interesting thought, I would like to learn more. Good question.

Where at in Missouri are you from, you can PM me if you like.


----------



## spencerpaving

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> I have been thinking about biulding a pipe that has an adjustable or changeable choke or trap on the outlet to see what kind of differences in power and RPMs it would make.
> Any thoughts ?


I've done that on my race sled when dynoing it....I used a simple bolt with a jam nut and a nut welded to the stinger...turn it in and it reduced flow of the stinger..worked well for short runs as the exhaust Temps would climb very quickly


----------



## bikemike

tree monkey said:


> I use bimotion port and pipe software


Ok now that you typed it. It reads very familiar to me. I think that is it. Very resourceful info


----------



## Deets066

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> I have been thinking about biulding a pipe that has an adjustable or changeable choke or trap on the outlet to see what kind of differences in power and RPMs it would make.
> Any thoughts ?


Fine tuning a tuned pipe


----------



## bikemike

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> I have been thinking about biulding a pipe that has an adjustable or changeable choke or trap on the outlet to see what kind of differences in power and RPMs it would make.
> Any thoughts ?


Well one idea i have been tossing around in this hollow cavity between my ears is building a stock muffler into a variable flow can using a read valve. So when less throttle is being used they stay closed and under heavy high rpm load they open up depending on how much exhaust pressure is created. This way the engine will always have its back pressure for compression reasons. And yet you wont over restrict the engine


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Deets066 said:


> Fine tuning a tuned pipe


Oh yeah, by the looks of your grapple, you got what it takes


----------



## Deets066

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> Oh yeah, by the looks of your grapple, you got what it takes


----------



## Deets066

Upside down !


----------



## harrold

Nitroman said:


> Cool saw you have there. I like it. Original color paint? That would be easy to clean up, wax it, it'd look new.



I'll get better pictures in the daylight the carb and filter looks new it wasn't used much i don't think. I will start with a fuel line.


----------



## big t double

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> Oh yeah, by the looks of your grapple, you got what it takes


Definitely...you should see the guys shop. C'mon deets...build a pipe already!!!


----------



## bikemike

Deets066 said:


> Upside down !


Yeah thet grab the small stuff better that way


----------



## bikemike

Yeah i want to find a ground pounder pipe from a harley then maybe my saw might gallop and lope like a drag motor.


----------



## old-cat

Mastermind said:


> On my piped 064 I had to raise the exhaust 15° to get the saw to "get on the pipe". It didn't do it's thing at a lower exhaust height. That said, a guy that can really build a pipe should be able to tailor the pipe to the RPM and exhaust T/A.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just plan on going thru the carb, and replacing the fuel line, and filter. Not a tough job at all. There is a thread in the stickies dedicated to just Poulans.



Hey Randy, your avatar looks like you got dressed up for a presidential ball!!!


----------



## spencerpaving

one of the recent pipes I've built


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

spencerpaving said:


> View attachment 413014
> one of the recent pipes I've built


Is that a saw pipe. Or a dirt bike??
BIKE SAW?!?


----------



## spencerpaving

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> Is that a saw pipe. Or a dirt bike??
> BIKE SAW?!?


It's a pipe for a 084


----------



## spencerpaving




----------



## Mastermind

old-cat said:


> Hey Randy, your avatar looks like you got dressed up for a presidential ball!!!



That's one of my older avatars. 

He's a cool dude.......for a Chimp.


----------



## toddol1971

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> I have been thinking about biulding a pipe that has an adjustable or changeable choke or trap on the outlet to see what kind of differences in power and RPMs it would make.
> Any thoughts ?


The first thing that came to my mind was a poly choke on a shotgun LOL


----------



## Mastermind

I'm in 395XP mode today......


----------



## Mastermind

Isabel approves of this thread.


----------



## pantelis

Deets066 said:


> View attachment 412969


its ready from factory ? or you make this ?
if you CONGRATULATIONS perfect job


----------



## bikemike

Mastermind said:


> I'm in 395XP mode today......
> 
> View attachment 413083
> 
> 
> View attachment 413084
> 
> 
> View attachment 413082


What surgical procedure are you performing on that?


----------



## Mastermind

bikemike said:


> What surgical procedure are you performing on that?



Porting three of them today.


----------



## NWCoaster

Mastermind said:


> I'm in 395XP mode today......
> 
> View attachment 413083
> 
> 
> View attachment 413084
> 
> 
> View attachment 413082


 

Wow - WANT!!


----------



## Nitroman

spencerpaving said:


> View attachment 413032



Dyno that pig let's see what she's got!!


----------



## gaspipe

Same Shindaiwa 577 is still on the bench. I only get a little time to work on it between my real jobs, but here goes tonight's thrilling session:

After I put the crank halves back together, I masked off a few bits, and sprayed on a few light coats of rattle can paint...Ever press in a Shindaiwa piston pin? They are tight. So under the suggestion of Four Paws, I made a wrist pin press from a 3" clamp. I knocked the end off the clamp, swaged on a couple flat 5mm washers, and turned a spacer pin on the little Pratt & Whitney lathe. 







Said pin, now pressed in, with a new Shindaiwa piston kit - so all new OEM piston, wrist pin, circlips, wrist pin bearing, thrust washers and rings. All brandy spankin' new. Piston ring compressor? My fingers. They've always worked good enough. I deleted the base gasket, and wish I'd spent the time to take a little off the bottom of the jug or the crankcase base, but hey, it's just a work saw - my work saw. Hondabond HT seals the base of the jug now. Then, I reinstalled the exhaust studs with some locktite.











I did a muffler mod, dusted the can in the blaster, and sprayed on a new coat of VHT paint. And on went the muffler. These old 577's have a pretty decent muffler as it is, but there's always room for improvement. 






Time for more mechanic's fuel....


----------



## bikemike

spencerpaving said:


> View attachment 413032


Its OK im sure that pic would be much better as a vid fire it up and let it leave 6


spencerpaving said:


> View attachment 413032


Its OK. It could be much better if it was running and leaving you in the dust anyone agree that we need a vid?


----------



## bikemike

Looks like a shiner


----------



## 295 tramp

She's a Bute in her new red coat and her largely modded muffler. She's all dressed up and ready for the ball or wood that is.
She's all most ready for blue gas and some oil.
I'd like to see it run.


----------



## spencerpaving

bikemike said:


> Looks like a shiner


Sorry that saw went to its owner so he cold practice his cold starts for the upcoming season.....if it is warm enough this weekend I'll get some video of my 088


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

spencerpaving said:


> View attachment 413032


WOW!


spencerpaving said:


> Sorry that saw went to its owner so he cold practice his cold starts for the upcoming season.....if it is warm enough this weekend I'll get some video of my 088


It's nuts how when you use dirt bike software you end up with a dirt bike pipe!


----------



## CFM

Mastermind said:


> Isabel approves of this thread.
> 
> View attachment 413085


Nice looking terrier


----------



## CFM

My crew of trouble in their mini pool this past summer


----------



## CFM

New jug on case after a fresh mill job.... Arrow points the way out lol


----------



## CFM

Billet chunk soon to be new cylinder head.... Hopefully


----------



## Gypo Logger

The good thing about it all is that it will never end as far as the saw thing is concerned. I like it that way.
John


----------



## CFM

Still can't find the info I'm looking for as far as the actual squish band demensions... Bell's book is mostly bike/cart info. I'm guessing a 4-5mm wide band? Not sure how thick... Seeing as it's a flat piston I'm guessing no need to angle it toward the combustion chamber center(?).... I'm going with a hemispherical chamber with the plug in the center. Now the area between the center chamber and band should be tapered in towards the center I imagin right??? Some many questions


----------



## spencerpaving

I would say 40-50 percent of the bore would be the bandwidth. ...just my 2cents


----------



## CFM

Any thoughts on thickness ? Any reason for 40-50% ? Bell had written that the band width was dependent upon rpm and engine load. I'm guessing it would be most similar to that of a cart engine being a "fixed gear" and all.... He never touched on thickness of band. This saw is for a friend who won't be cutting for heat so much as for camp fires and cleaning up property. So mostly play. He plans on running premixed oxygenated fuel of what burn rate we haven't decided yet seeing as I have a billet chunk for a head lol


----------



## CFM

are there any rules/guidelines to combustion cc in relation to piston area/rpm/case volume????


----------



## CFM

This pretty much sums it up


----------



## Deets066

pantelis said:


> its ready from factory ? or you make this ?
> if you CONGRATULATIONS perfect job


Nothin from factory, made from a 5'x10' 1-1/2" plate and a 20' stick of 4x6 tube steel
Hand build with a torch, welder, and mag drill


----------



## spencerpaving

CFM said:


> Any thoughts on thickness ? Any reason for 40-50% ? Bell had written that the band width was dependent upon rpm and engine load. I'm guessing it would be most similar to that of a cart engine being a "fixed gear" and all.... He never touched on thickness of band. This saw is for a friend who won't be cutting for heat so much as for camp fires and cleaning up property. So mostly play. He plans on running premixed oxygenated fuel of what burn rate we haven't decided yet seeing as I have a billet chunk for a head lol


I would go aleast 3/4" I made one that was to thin and it warped at the head studs


----------



## Pud

Mastermind said:


> I'm in 395XP mode today......
> 
> View attachment 413083
> 
> 
> View attachment 413084
> 
> 
> View attachment 413082


I like the middle jug


----------



## CFM

spencerpaving said:


> I would go aleast 3/4" I made one that was to thin and it warped at the head studs


Thanks for the replies and info, much appreciated


----------



## Mastermind

Pud said:


> I like the middle jug



I finally got a run of 395s to do it with. 



CFM said:


> Thanks for the replies and info, much appreciated



I've never made a head......so I was of no help. 

At one time there saw a site called Race Saws........lots of hot saw building there. It's long gone now though.


----------



## mdavlee

1 1/4" is what I was told. 

15-20% sounds about right for band width on there compared to stock cylinders. Have you checked the combustion chamber volume on the cylinder to start with?


----------



## CFM

Mastermind said:


> I finally got a run of 395s to do it with.
> 
> 
> 
> I've never made a head......so I was of no help.
> 
> At one time there saw a site called Race Saws........lots of hot saw building there. It's long gone now though.


 
I wont hold it against you....lol. Thank you though all the same.

Maybe you could refresh my memory on idealstic port timing numbers on these older saws and the width i can go on the ports....


----------



## pantelis

Deets066 said:


> Nothin from factory, made from a 5'x10' 1-1/2" plate and a 20' stick of 4x6 tube steel
> Hand build with a torch, welder, and mag drill


Perfect job man, congratulations again


----------



## CFM

mdavlee said:


> 1 1/4" is what I was told.
> 
> 15-20% sounds about right for band width on there compared to stock cylinders. Have you checked the combustion chamber volume on the cylinder to start with?


 not yet... need to mill the top of the old flat to get it ready for the plexiglass and drip. i was curious if the oem was idealistic for a more performance oriented setting


----------



## mdavlee

It will give you a baseline. Smaller and shape is more towards performance usually.


----------



## Mastermind

CFM said:


> I wont hold it against you....lol. Thank you though all the same.
> 
> Maybe you could refresh my memory on idealstic port timing numbers on these older saws and the width i can go on the ports....



Keep in mind that all I build are work saws. I look for pull truck torque, and could care less if I increase unloaded RPM. 

Just send me a PM with what saw you are doing, and I'll share any build notes I have. 



CFM said:


> not yet... need to mill the top of the old flat to get it ready for the plexiglass and drip. i was curious if the oem was idealistic for a more performance oriented setting



On many jugs that I cut squish on, I end up with a .300" - .400" wide band (depending on bore size) that is flat. Or square with the bore, if that makes sense. I like to think that the wide flat band quells detonation, and increases squish velocity.


----------



## CFM

Mastermind said:


> Keep in mind that all I build are work saws. I look for pull truck torque, and could care less if I increase unloaded RPM.
> 
> Just send me a PM with what saw you are doing, and I'll share any build notes I have.
> 
> 
> 
> On many jugs that I cut squish on, I end up with a .300" - .400" wide band (depending on bore size) that is flat. Or square with the bore, if that makes sense. I like to think that the wide flat band quells detonation, and increases squish velocity.


 
awesome, thanks mastermind. will do tonight after work


----------



## bikemike

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> View attachment 413205
> 
> Billet chunk soon to be new cylinder head.... Hopefully


Are you going to use studs or bolts to hold all that to your block? Id go studs they will save ur threads on the block if it needs to be tore down for trouble shooting. Look great


----------



## CFM

bikemike said:


> Are you going to use studs or bolts to hold all that to your block? Id go studs they will save ur threads on the block if it needs to be tore down for trouble shooting. Look great


 studs for sure


----------



## bikemike

Is it going to be a piped saw or canister box exhaust i have seen 2 cycle heads domed out in many different ways depending on use. Plane engines more torque less rpm were coned out like a oil funnel and the higher rpm engines carts bikes had more a bowl shaped combustion if any of that helps


----------



## CFM

bikemike said:


> Is it going to be a piped saw or canister box exhaust i have seen 2 cycle heads domed out in many different ways depending on use. Plane engines more torque less rpm were coned out like a oil funnel and the higher rpm engines carts bikes had more a bowl shaped combustion if any of that helps


 piped. im not shooting for a real screamer so to speak.... more or less just looking to optimize what i can as best i can


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws




----------



## bikemike

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> View attachment 413377


New freebie?


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

bikemike said:


> New freebie?


An employee told me he had a two man saw, I said bring it in!
When he brought this I said "WTF made you think that is a two man saw!"
He said it takes two people to start it!
I broke the cord first pull???


----------



## bikemike

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> View attachment 413377


Is that a metal block? Some of those old poulan saws look like fun project saws


----------



## bikemike

So good compression or took 2 ppl to figure out how to start it. 1 to hold the chain and throttle and the other to pull the rope?


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

bikemike said:


> Is that a metal block? Some of those old poulan saws look like fun project saws


Yes, all metal.


----------



## bikemike

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> An employee told me he had a two man saw, I said bring it in!
> When he brought this I said "WTF made you think that is a two man saw!"
> He said it takes two people to start it!
> I broke the cord first pull???


Where is the lmao button


----------



## splitpost

working on a straight gassed shinny 488P


----------



## bikemike

splitpost said:


> working on a straight gassed shinny 488P
> View attachment 413384
> View attachment 413385
> View attachment 413387
> View attachment 413386


Buff it out


----------



## bikemike

splitpost said:


> working on a straight gassed shinny 488P
> View attachment 413384
> View attachment 413385
> View attachment 413387
> View attachment 413386


Id still use that piston. As a ash tray


----------



## redfin

Got my 460 jug back from its how to lose weight and build compression retreat.




I'm going to port this to mirror my 446. Both saws are with in .005" squish of each other. I wanna see for myself the difference.


----------



## Brianlol

Just finished up the 046 and can't wait to test her out 
Reused old crank.... Everything was tight with it with bearings & seals. Reused old jug & new piston. New clutch and back to gether she goes


----------



## stihlman036

After a rough run at Fryeburg, I tore 5 buffers, gas tank plate,messed the bar nose up, ripped the front leg off and toasted the chain. That was not so fun.


----------



## Brianlol

stihlman036 said:


> View attachment 413524
> 
> 
> After a rough run at Fryeburg, I tore 5 buffers, gas tank plate,messed the bar nose up, ripped the front leg off and toasted the chain. That was not so fun.


Don't lie Lolol
U loved every minute of it and when u put it back together ull love it again lol


----------



## stihlman036

yea fun to work on.... but that first ride after i get the bar back maybe a bit rough...


----------



## bikemike

stihlman036 said:


> View attachment 413524
> 
> 
> After a rough run at Fryeburg, I tore 5 buffers, gas tank plate,messed the bar nose up, ripped the front leg off and toasted the chain. That was not so fun.


That a cart or sled engine?


----------



## bikemike

stihlman036 said:


> View attachment 413524
> 
> 
> After a rough run at Fryeburg, I tore 5 buffers, gas tank plate,messed the bar nose up, ripped the front leg off and toasted the chain. That was not so fun.


Glad you didnt get physically hurt


----------



## Definitive Dave

busy day on the benches yesterday


----------



## stihlman036

bikemike said:


> That a cart or sled engine?


That is 1/3 of a 1996 mach z 780,


----------



## stihlman036

bikemike said:


> Glad you didnt get physically hurt


Messed up both shoulders a little, but that is what deer season is for.... time off.


----------



## spencerpaving

stihlman036 said:


> View attachment 413524
> 
> 
> After a rough run at Fryeburg, I tore 5 buffers, gas tank plate,messed the bar nose up, ripped the front leg off and toasted the chain. That was not so fun.


looks slow....is that a briggs and Stratton?


----------



## stihlman036

spencerpaving said:


> looks slow....is that a briggs and Stratton?


K125 Comer minus the shrouds...


----------



## bikemike

spencerpaving said:


> looks slow....is that a briggs and Stratton?


Lmao


----------



## bikemike

Id love to have the funds to build a wankle powered saw sometime. Seen a youtube vid of a foreign guy test running a wankle in a procart and as a single speed set up it was waxing the shift carts. And they perform on a simple exhaust system. They dont sound as cool as that race saw


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

bikemike said:


> Id love to have the funds to build a wankle powered saw sometime. Seen a youtube vid of a foreign guy test running a wankle in a procart and as a single speed set up it was waxing the shift carts. And they perform on a simple exhaust system. They dont sound as cool as that race saw


Wankle saw would be NASTY!


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Port and polish, fiiiinally finished it this morning, wife stepped out for a bit .


----------



## stihlman036

The wankle I ran against didn't make as much power as most of the rotax motors.... but it was brutally loud


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

I don't know? What size engine is a wankle considered?


----------



## stihlman036

Check YouTube, they have a carbon fiber pedestal they sit on..... 

Side note, with the changes to Boonville's hotsaw rules, I don't think they meet the 5" rule.


----------



## 295 tramp

Finally finished up the 084 yesterday. I took it down to the log pile today. I'm still tuning it in, I have the idle screw all the way in and
I can't get it to idle up any more, any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## bikemike

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> Wankle saw would be NASTY!


Yeah man never once seen or heard of a person run one but artic cat use to have one in a sled years ago. And on grass iy would stand up on end from dead stop


----------



## bikemike

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> I don't know? What size engine is a wankle considered?


Depends on the engine the rx 7 mazda had a way smaller displacement then datzun 280 z 6 cylinder. Wankles didnt have the torque but they had lots of power and you cant throw a rod or float a valve


----------



## bikemike

Aixro xr 50 50 hp about the size of a 5.5 honda


----------



## splitpost

295 tramp said:


> Finally finished up the 084 yesterday. I took it down to the log pile today. I'm still tuning it in, I have the idle screw all the way in and
> I can't get it to idle up any more, any thoughts or suggestions?View attachment 413728
> 
> View attachment 413729
> 
> View attachment 413730
> 
> View attachment 413731



whats going on with the melted handle and hood


----------



## bikemike

splitpost said:


> whats going on with the melted handle and hood


Maybe its so fast the plastic couldn't keep up


----------



## bikemike

Is 294cc single to big for race saw rules?


----------



## bikemike

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> View attachment 413659
> Port and polish, fiiiinally finished it this morning, wife stepped out for a bit .



whats the inside jug look like


----------



## bikemike

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> View attachment 413659
> Port and polish, fiiiinally finished it this morning, wife stepped out for a bit .



whats the inside jug look like


----------



## bikemike

295 tramp said:


> Finally finished up the 084 yesterday. I took it down to the log pile today. I'm still tuning it in, I have the idle screw all the way in and
> I can't get it to idle up any more, any thoughts or suggestions?View attachment 413728
> 
> View attachment 413729
> 
> View attachment 413730
> 
> View attachment 413731



You just made Italians jealous of ur pasta processor


----------



## stihlman036

Just send up for stumping or milling


----------



## bikemike

stihlman036 said:


> Just send up for stumping or millingView attachment 413757


Looks well taken care of


----------



## stihlman036

The owner only has a couple of tanks through the motor, he was very disappointed in how poor it performed... I'm hoping he will like it better now... It has just a standard woods port set for making stump power. It will wear a 6 ft bar when he gets it... I have to admit I like the pipe exhaust on this one. I rolled and welded it up. So what one of his to do next... 026, 046, 372, 395 or the jonsered version of a 338? Fun fun...


----------



## bikemike

stihlman036 said:


> The owner only has a couple of tanks through the motor, he was very disappointed in how poor it performed... I'm hoping he will like it better now... It has just a standard woods port set for making stump power. It will wear a 6 ft bar when he gets it... I have to admit I like the pipe exhaust on this one. I rolled and welded it up. So what one of his to do next... 026, 046, 372, 395 or the jonsered version of a 338? Fun fun...


I like how you tucked the exhaust away looks like a sleeper at kwik glance. Yeah i wasnt impressed with the stock 880 either. It has the torque but its slow stock for a 120cc. I could alot of hidden potential in one cuase there is no replacement for displacement


----------



## 295 tramp

splitpost said:


> whats going on with the melted handle and hood


That was the way I got the saw. The muffler had the top corner on the cover by the exhaust burnt out.
I had a guy at work weld it up and gutted the inside.
There not much room on the factory exhaust side for a pipe, so out the front of the cover she went. I did away with the exhaust hood and had it welded closed.


----------



## Duane(Pa)

295 tramp said:


> Finally finished up the 084 yesterday. I took it down to the log pile today. I'm still tuning it in, I have the idle screw all the way in and
> I can't get it to idle up any more, any thoughts or suggestions?View attachment 413728
> 
> View attachment 413729
> 
> View attachment 413730
> 
> View attachment 413731



Nice! That thing really does a nice job clearing the noodles, and there's a lot of noodles to clear....


----------



## bikemike

Bob cat t190 replace head gasket kit to find out the head is pitted from running to much on a bad gasket. We bought it this way


----------



## stihlman036

I stole that idea from Ed Heard, that motor does barks good now and has plenty of grunt (or I can add if needed via a NOS system). But it doesn't matter what I think, it matters what the owner thinks..... but he already has over 10 motors I've done.


----------



## bikemike

stihlman036 said:


> I stole that idea from Ed Heard, that motor does barks good now and has plenty of grunt (or I can add if needed via a NOS system). But it doesn't matter what I think, it matters what the owner thinks..... but he already has over 10 motors I've done.


Id run it by him about a turbo. Dont need to refill a turbo


----------



## stihlman036

you ever see a turbo take in wood chips?...


----------



## CFM

Lol ^


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

bikemike said:


> Bob cat t190 replace head gasket kit to find out the head is pitted from running to much on a bad gasket. We bought it this way View attachment 413763
> View attachment 413764


Is that on a SAW!?!
HOLY SCRAP!!!


----------



## Mastermind

295 tramp said:


> Finally finished up the 084 yesterday. I took it down to the log pile today. I'm still tuning it in, I have the idle screw all the way in and
> I can't get it to idle up any more, any thoughts or suggestions?View attachment 413728
> 
> View attachment 413729
> 
> View attachment 413730
> 
> View attachment 413731




If it won't idle up, it is probably too rich. Leaky metering seat maybe?


----------



## redfin

Finished my 460 jug tonight.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Anybody have any gapless rings for an SXL? 
Do I HAVE TO call on the Greeks ???


----------



## bikemike

stihlman036 said:


> you ever see a turbo take in wood chips?...


Does it makes dust


----------



## bikemike

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> Is that on a SAW!?!
> HOLY SCRAP!!!


Not totally but i think we have a trench cutter for it if that counts


----------



## bikemike

redfin said:


> Finished my 460 jug tonight.View attachment 413815
> View attachment 413816


Are you going to plate the jug exhaust side looks scored up but looks nice n shiny.


----------



## bikemike

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> Anybody have any gapless rings for an SXL?
> Do I HAVE TO call on the Greeks ???


I have never heard of those but if the gap on rings is too close. You could seize it up when ring expands and the gap has no for expansion


----------



## stihlman036

http://www.bigtoysvideos.com/husqvarna-vs-stihl.html

Wankle in the back


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

bikemike said:


> I have never heard of those but if the gap on rings is too close. You could seize it up when ring expands and the gap has no for expansion


Yes you must have .005 to .008 gap I hear. And I'm sure anything is possible.


----------



## glock37

Gap less rings use a overlap that dont touch ends 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

glock37 said:


> Gap less rings use a overlap that dont touch ends
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That is correct.


----------



## glock37

I dont know of gapless rings for saws but other engines use them and in hyd. Cyl 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bikemike

redfin said:


> Finished my 460 jug tonight.View attachment 413815
> View attachment 413816





glock37 said:


> Gap less rings use a overlap that dont touch ends
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Now that you said that i know what ur talking about thanks for the reminder


----------



## bikemike

glock37 said:


> I dont know of gapless rings for saws but other engines use them and in hyd. Cyl
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Only true gapless would be hydro cylinders and oilless direct drive compressors


----------



## redfin

bikemike said:


> Are you going to plate the jug exhaust side looks scored up but looks nice n shiny.



Its got some marks but nothing bothering the plating.


----------



## ReggieT

Mastermind said:


> Yes


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk[/QUOTE[/QUOTE]


ReggieT said:


>


DIDO!


----------



## spencerpaving

Personally I don't use rings...they cause to much friction at high rpm


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

spencerpaving said:


> Personally I don't use rings...they cause to much friction at high rpm


I have run without before.
I have had pistons fit so tight that I had to heat the jug just to get the piston in the cylinder!


----------



## Brianlol

295 tramp said:


> Finally finished up the 084 yesterday. I took it down to the log pile today. I'm still tuning it in, I have the idle screw all the way in and
> I can't get it to idle up any more, any thoughts or suggestions?View attachment 413728
> 
> View attachment 413729
> 
> View attachment 413730
> 
> View attachment 413731



Look.... I've been bolding for years now and I was wondering if u could mail me some of that hair that saw just spit out lol


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Brianlol said:


> Look.... I've been bolding for years now and I was wondering if u could mail me some of that hair that saw just spit out lol


Isn't Pine fun! And easy cutting!
I only get to cut the hard scrap!
WHITE OAK!
HICKORY!
No hair here!


----------



## Brianlol

Too funny 
Every body laughs when I brake out the 088 cause it's like cutting with a motorcycle engine but it's a beast of a saw


----------



## Brianlol




----------



## bikemike

Brianlol said:


> Too funny
> Every body laughs when I brake out the 088 cause it's like cutting with a motorcycle engine but it's a beast of a saw


Yeah if they laugh i would laugh back at them cause they let their bigger saws sit collect dust and rot from the inside out


----------



## bikemike

Brianlol said:


> View attachment 414033
> View attachment 414030


Yepppers looks like a runner. Can it handle a 10" soft maple? If not the bar looks the rite size but you may need another 880 on the other end of the bar to handle the neighbors small trees


----------



## joe25DA

Skim coating the wife's closet


----------



## Brianlol

Keep skimming Lolol
Your not done


----------



## joe25DA

Brianlol said:


> Keep skimming Lolol
> Your not done


Yeah. Went thru a quarter bucket already. Problem is the closet is so narrow I can only do one wall at a time or my shoulders hit. Ask how I know


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

joe25DA said:


> Skim coating the wife's closetView attachment 414074
> View attachment 414075


OH MY! Looks like a whole bucket on there!


----------



## joe25DA

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> OH MY! Looks like a whole bucket on there!


Nooo.


----------



## bikemike

joe25DA said:


> Skim coating the wife's closetView attachment 414074
> View attachment 414075


Got that right. Closets are owned by women


----------



## joe25DA

bikemike said:


> Got that right. Closets are owned by women


She has three


----------



## redfin

joe25DA said:


> She has three



Wifey can have all the closets in the house. Funny thing there are no closets in my shop.


----------



## bikemike

redfin said:


> Wifey can have all the closets in the house. Funny thing there are no closets in my shop.


Yeah thats the way it should be


----------



## joe25DA

bikemike said:


> Yeah thats the way it should be


Yeah and that's how it is, she's into shoes, bags and clothes. I don't mind and I don't bug her about it. She's doesn't bug me about the saws downstairs or the '84 gmc stakebody I just bought. Of course the truck cost almost as much as one of her bags. Point is I let her get what she likes and she lets me


----------



## bikemike

joe25DA said:


> Yeah and that's how it is, she's into shoes, bags and clothes. I don't mind and I don't bug her about it. She's doesn't bug me about the saws downstairs or the '84 gmc stakebody I just bought. Of course the truck cost almost as much as one of her bags. Point is I let her get what she likes and she lets me


Same here too but money is tite now but wife brought me into a shop showed me the echo wall and said you take ur pic. So i got the 360t and love it


----------



## stihlman036

I was very happy to get the 372 done today.... but the 2nd pic of my daughter's derby cars made me proud.


----------



## joe25DA

stihlman036 said:


> I was very happy to get the 372 done today.... but the 2nd pic of my daughter's derby cars made me proud.View attachment 414105
> View attachment 414106


Cool !


----------



## gaspipe

Same Shindaiwa 577 still casting a shadow on my bench! I got home from a three days away from home on the RR. Let's see, where was I?

Time to install the oiler.







And then the clutch...






Flip her over, and on goes the flywheel and ignition. 






Then the intake manifold...






And then fuel tank, carb, plastics....looks...uh...new-ish.....I put a new 16" Sugihara bar and a Stihl chain on it. 











Tomorrow, I'll fuel her up and test her out. It's been fun!


----------



## Brianlol

Mix up some 20 minute and ull be done in no time


----------



## bikemike

stihlman036 said:


> I was very happy to get the 372 done today.... but the 2nd pic of my daughter's derby cars made me proud.View attachment 414105
> View attachment 414106


Am i blind or is there not a awesome button


----------



## bikemike

gaspipe said:


> Same Shindaiwa 577 still casting a shadow on my bench! I got home from a three days away from home on the RR. Let's see, where was I?
> 
> Time to install the oiler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then the clutch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flip her over, and on goes the flywheel and ignition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the intake manifold...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then fuel tank, carb, plastics....looks...uh...new-ish.....I put a new 16" Sugihara bar and a Stihl chain on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow, I'll fuel her up and test her out. It's been fun!


Need a vid of start up and test run


----------



## bikemike

Yeahya this site would not load up all day on my phone


----------



## 295 tramp

We'll I didn't think I had it in me for another build before the gtg in staples, but I did.
This morning I was bummed about the carb on the 084, so I had to find something to do today. Deep in the back of the shop I had a box o stihl 07. I bought a new fan wheel a year ago off ebay for 20.00.bucks. I cleaned the top end throughly. 
Well pieces started to come together quickly and here's where I'm at.


----------



## bikemike

295 tramp said:


> We'll I didn't think I had it in me for another build before the gtg in staples, but I did.
> This morning I was bummed about the carb on the 084, so I had to find something to do today. Deep in the back of the shop I had a box o stihl 07. I bought a new fan wheel a year ago off ebay for 20.00.bucks. I cleaned the top end throughly.
> Well pieces started to come together quickly and here's where I'm at. View attachment 414194
> 
> View attachment 414195
> 
> View attachment 414196


Cool exhaust on ur old workhorse


----------



## gaspipe

bikemike said:


> Need a vid of start up and test run



I didn't have much of a method to video myself, but she fired on the third pull, and the 577 is a runner. I'll get my better half to video it in the cut when I get home Thursday. The porting, base gasket elimination, and muffler mod woke it up a bit. Anyway, it was a fun rebuild of a great old saw. I have another one I think I'll start working on next, with a little more radical porting.


----------



## 295 tramp

What a time to run out of fuel line.
Fuel line and 1 case bolt and that's it.
The 07 went back together pretty easy being in a box all tore apart for 2 years. I rob a few screws from a 08 parts saw I had.


----------



## 295 tramp

Congrats on the build Gaspipe.
That's a nice looking saw. I bet it cut the heck out of some wood. Enjoy it.


----------



## stihlman036

This weekend is about the 395...


----------



## Mastermind

I did a couple of 395s last week. Bad mfers. 

Today.......4 661s on the bench.


----------



## stihlman036

That bottom bridge sucked, still not done, I have the muffler and rebuild to go...


----------



## big t double

This is on my bench but I'm not working on it. Got er on demo. Made a couple cuts today with a 25". Pretty impressive with that bar.


----------



## maulhead

Mastermind said:


> I did a couple of 395s last week. Bad mfers.
> 
> Today.......4 661s on the bench.







My bench is empty  no saws to work on, only rusty old truck parts,,,




.


----------



## Mastermind

stihlman036 said:


> That bottom bridge sucked, still not done, I have the muffler and rebuild to go...



I spend a lot of time on the lowers in that saw.......



big t double said:


> This is on my bench but I'm not working on it. Got er on demo. Made a couple cuts today with a 25". Pretty impressive with that bar.
> View attachment 415587



Nice. 



maulhead said:


> View attachment 415588
> 
> 
> 
> My bench is empty  no saws to work on, only rusty old truck parts,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> View attachment 412626
> I have this to play with.
> Thinking about milling a little out of the exhaust port??????????


Just got done putting one of those Super XLs together with a new piston. My piston looked worse than yours but the cylinder wasn't all that bad.


----------



## speedthrills

Randy get the phone off the bench can bet you can get more done LOL!


----------



## a. palmer jr.

treeslayer2003 said:


> i'm a dodge guy, but love the Q jet.........very good carb once you understand it. first thing is replace the float with a brass one.


 My choice would be to replace both the carb and intake with a dual line Holley and an aluminum intake but some like to keep them original. My Vette is injected so I'm probably stuck with that..


----------



## speedthrills

My bench is somewhere under the clutter, gotta clean it up  and et a metal top!


----------



## maulhead

Mastermind said:


> I spend a lot of time on the lowers in that saw.......
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 415589



nice jugs...


----------



## treeslayer2003

a. palmer jr. said:


> My choice would be to replace both the carb and intake with a dual line Holley and an aluminum intake but some like to keep them original. My Vette is injected so I'm probably stuck with that..


mopars are funny if your not building a racer.......many don't realize the small blocks characteristics can easily be ruined by over carbing or to big a an intake runner. the spread bore lends itself nicely to long small runners like the stock four barrel intakes and some AM aluminum intakes. good am intakes have long small diameter runners such as the performer, sp2p and that holley design i can't think of.....single plane but has a built in restriction in the plenum. short fat runners and 650 cfm+ square bores make a dog unless your building a high rpm screamer.


----------



## Duane(Pa)

maulhead said:


> View attachment 415588
> 
> 
> 
> My bench is empty  no saws to work on, only rusty old truck parts,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I've always been a middle man. Think I'm still a middle man.....


----------



## Mastermind

Welp the 661s are done, and it's 372XP time in Tennessee.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

a. palmer jr. said:


> Just got done putting one of those Super XLs together with a new piston. My piston looked worse than yours but the cylinder wasn't all that bad.



Yeah they aren't too bad. Old timers are pretty fun to play with, for me anyway, like the new stuff also.
Just got a Solo 650VA, it CUTS!!!
First one I ever saw.
I got this far this weekend, but had to spend alot of WIFEY time so into next weekend it goes


----------



## 295 tramp

did you open up any on the intake?


----------



## a. palmer jr.

treeslayer2003 said:


> mopars are funny if your not building a racer.......many don't realize the small blocks characteristics can easily be ruined by over carbing or to big a an intake runner. the spread bore lends itself nicely to long small runners like the stock four barrel intakes and some AM aluminum intakes. good am intakes have long small diameter runners such as the performer, sp2p and that holley design i can't think of.....single plane but has a built in restriction in the plenum. short fat runners and 650 cfm+ square bores make a dog unless your building a high rpm screamer.


 Don't know about mopars, I was talking about that big block Corvette. I think most of them came out with a Holley carb.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Those XL12s and Super XLs are really pretty good wood cutters if you get a good chain on them. Hard part for me was running down all the little odds and ends parts for mine, I started with about half a saw which had little compression and although mine's not pretty it does run pretty good now that I have it together.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

295 tramp said:


> did you open up any on the intake?



I opened it up a bit
A little hole slotting for some timing.
Lost the head gasket.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

a. palmer jr. said:


> Those XL12s and Super XLs are really pretty good wood cutters if you get a good chain on them. Hard part for me was running down all the little odds and ends parts for mine, I started with about half a saw which had little compression and although mine's not pretty it does run pretty good now that I have it together.


Hit me if you ever need parts
And yes they cut very well, even when they look like scrap.
I like all go, no show!


----------



## Gypo Logger

maulhead said:


> View attachment 415588
> 
> 
> 
> My bench is empty  no saws to work on, only rusty old truck parts,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Knock out girls! With all due respect I wouldnt mind being on their workbench.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> Hit me if you ever need parts
> And yes they cut very well, even when they look like scrap.
> I like all go, no show!


 I don't think I need any parts right now but I did use about everything I had plus a few putting this last one together. I have a friend that has a couple of rough looking Super XLs, I may go over and see what they're like. I know they'll need a piston though. People must be leaning them out so they can try to keep up with the newer saws. Not me.


----------



## old-cat

big t double said:


> This is on my bench but I'm not working on it. Got er on demo. Made a couple cuts today with a 25". Pretty impressive with that bar.
> View attachment 415587



My little ms461 with 24" had the ports massaged a little. Man it sure throws the chips!!!!!


----------



## big t double

old-cat said:


> My little ms461 with 24" had the ports massaged a little. Man it sure throws the chips!!!!!


nice! wait till you get a chance to give one of these 661's a rip...pretty nice saw. would like to try a ported one.


----------



## old-cat

big t double said:


> nice! wait till you get a chance to give one of these 661's a rip...pretty nice saw. would like to try a ported one.


I'm a scrawny, old cat. My 461 is my limit!


----------



## big t double

old-cat said:


> I'm a scrawny, old cat. My 461 is my limit!


hahaha...awww c'mon...whats a couple pounds anyways!!!


----------



## old-cat

big t double said:


> hahaha...awww c'mon...whats a couple pounds anyways!!!


With a 32" ES bar it AIN"T light! Not for me.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Went to the shop today and rounded up almost enough spare parts to build another Homelite Super 2, I think. I have no clue what the engine is out of but it is a small Homelite. I may look up some part numbers to see what it is, the starter cover I found says Super 2 so that's what I'm gonna call it. It will be a Johnny Cash Super 2 however because all the parts came from different saws.


----------



## gaspipe

I picked up a used 2009 Tanaka 5601. It is a very low hour saw, and appears to be a re-badged Redmax G5000. I did a muffler mod and eliminated these little fellers before I even started it......







I slapped an 18" bar on it and a crappy, but sharp chain, and took it for a test drive in the nice weather today...










I like it well enough that I'm going to go deeper into it and do a little fooling with the ports and squish. It's a pretty well made saw.


----------



## Rockjock

2 BR 55's blowers
2 BR 600's blowers
2 KM 110R's Trimmers 
2 HL-KM hedge trimmer head
1 HT-KM pole saw head 
2 KM 90R heads

All for a spring tune up. I have close to 5 litres of bad gas that was in all of them. carb kits and the ultrasonic cleaming is what is on the menu.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Maybe big day tomorrow, gotta sand and prime the wife's bumper on her "demolition derby" car, finally warming up enough to do that.


----------



## Deets066

old-cat said:


> My little ms461 with 24" had the ports massaged a little. Man it sure throws the chips!!!!!


I just finished porting an 046 the other day, and yes it sure does throw them chips! 

Numbers ended up at 
Exhaust-97
Intake-82
Trans.-118
064 piston without cuttin the skirts, so it I had to lower the intake a lot to hit 82. I actually ground through floor a little. Thanks JB weld!
By the way this is the first saw the I ported, I think it turned out pretty good.


----------



## MustangMike

I really like my ported 046, but post a video, or it didn't happen!!!


----------



## Deets066

MustangMike said:


> I really like my ported 046, but post a video, or it didn't happen!!!


I'll try... I have a helluva time postin videos


----------



## old-cat

Deets066 said:


> I just finished porting an 046 the other day, and yes it sure does throw them chips!
> 
> Numbers ended up at
> Exhaust-97
> Intake-82
> Trans.-118
> 064 piston without cuttin the skirts, so it I had to lower the intake a lot to hit 82. I actually ground through floor a little. Thanks JB weld!
> By the way this is the first saw the I ported, I think it turned out pretty good.


The more you play with these little devils, the more you learn!


----------



## big t double

Deets066 said:


> I just finished porting an 046 the other day, and yes it sure does throw them chips!
> 
> Numbers ended up at
> Exhaust-97
> Intake-82
> Trans.-118
> 064 piston without cuttin the skirts, so it I had to lower the intake a lot to hit 82. I actually ground through floor a little. Thanks JB weld!
> By the way this is the first saw the I ported, I think it turned out pretty good.


When do I get to run it and when are you porting mine!!! Hahahaha


----------



## Mastermind

Deets066 said:


> I just finished porting an 046 the other day, and yes it sure does throw them chips!
> 
> Numbers ended up at
> Exhaust-97
> Intake-82
> Trans.-118
> 064 piston without cuttin the skirts, so it I had to lower the intake a lot to hit 82. I actually ground through floor a little. Thanks JB weld!
> By the way this is the first saw the I ported, I think it turned out pretty good.



I'm gonna do one up with an 064 piston soon. 

Should I do a thread?


----------



## big t double

Mastermind said:


> I'm gonna do one up with an 064 piston soon.
> 
> Should I do a thread?


bear sh*t in the woods?


----------



## maulhead

What's the advantage of the 064 piston in a 046? Does it transform them in to the ultimate hot rod, or do they just piss rev better?

I wood like to sea a thread!


----------



## redfin

Mastermind post: 5294108 said:


> I'm gonna do one up with an 064 piston soon.
> 
> Should I do a thread?



Ummmmm yeah, jeesh.


----------



## Mastermind

maulhead said:


> What's the advantage of the 064 piston in a 046? Does it transform them in to the ultimate hot rod, or do they just piss rev better?
> 
> I wood like to sea a thread!



For me it would be to play with port timing numbers.


----------



## Outlaw5.0

Mastermind said:


> I'm gonna do one up with an 064 piston soon.
> 
> Should I do a thread?


For sure do a thread. I see some good compression coming from that project.


----------



## Mastermind

Outlaw5.0 said:


> For sure do a thread. I see some good compression coming from that project.



Compression is too easy on a 460/046. Taking .035 from the squish band gets me over 200psi easy.


----------



## MustangMike

From what I have read, I believe the 064 piston will provide more compression and has longer skirts.

However, is it heavier? If so, will this effect performance & or longevity??? Or has it been proven to work "just fine" in real life?


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Finally got around to taking a pic of next project. Not much, made from spares...


----------



## maulhead

Mastermind said:


> For me it would be to play with port timing numbers.



sounds like a good thread and a strong running saw!


----------



## Mastermind

Got a MS460 ready to sell.....


----------



## Duane(Pa)

Wish I had an angus calf to trade Truth is, I wood not have any would big enough to challenge that beast. Well, not until Chuck's GTG


----------



## MustangMike

That is a beauty Randy! It is probably a lot more practical to just buy a ported saw from one of U guys, but I'm just a little slow at figuring these things out!


----------



## a. palmer jr.

I've already had to change engines on my project saw. The one I had pictured in the case didn't have a nozzle for the oiler so I had to go to a slightly more corroded one. I'll get it cleaned up though..


----------



## maulhead

Mastermind said:


> Got a MS460 ready to sell.....
> 
> View attachment 415950
> View attachment 415951
> View attachment 415952
> View attachment 415953
> View attachment 415954



I feel like the goldfish right now, looking at that 460 




the saw kitty dont gots much money in it right now


----------



## MustangMike

I know what you mean, I'm drooling, but I really don't need 2, and it as almost just too pretty! Besides, I need to get a splitter, don't think the big Maple I got lined up to take down is going to be as easy to split as the Oaks I took down last year.


----------



## Trx250r180

Mastermind said:


> Compression is too easy on a 460/046. Taking .035 from the squish band gets me over 200psi easy.


If i want to lower comp on the hybrid will throwing a base gasket in there do enough to notice ? Or will that mess up port timing ? Feels like i am going to rip the pawls out sometimes if it is on comp stroke when pull it over ,lol


----------



## maulhead

MustangMike said:


> I know what you mean, I'm drooling, but I really don't need 2, and it as almost just too pretty! Besides, I need to get a splitter, don't think the big Maple I got lined up to take down is going to be as easy to split as the Oaks I took down last year.



sure you do, you need 2 of them! You have 2 10mm 044's  You can always buy a splitter later, down the road.


----------



## Mastermind

Trx250r180 said:


> If i want to lower comp on the hybrid will throwing a base gasket in there do enough to notice ? Or will that mess up port timing ? Feels like i am going to rip the pawls out sometimes if it is on comp stroke when pull it over ,lol



Use a piece of flashing.......about .010 and seal it on both sides.


----------



## big t double

Deets066 said:


> I just finished porting an 046 the other day, and yes it sure does throw them chips!
> 
> Numbers ended up at
> Exhaust-97
> Intake-82
> Trans.-118
> 064 piston without cuttin the skirts, so it I had to lower the intake a lot to hit 82. I actually ground through floor a little. Thanks JB weld!
> By the way this is the first saw the I ported, I think it turned out pretty good.



beast.


----------



## Deets066

MustangMike said:


> I really like my ported 046, but post a video, or it didn't happen!!!


----------



## Deets066

Anyone else see the mouse jump out of the log about halfway through!?


----------



## MustangMike

Nice job, sounds good. I'm gonna watch it again!


----------



## MustangMike

I saw it the first time, just did not realize it was a mouse! Cool!


----------



## big t double

Deets066 said:


> Anyone else see the mouse jump out of the log about halfway through!?


I watched it three times and didn't notice till now!!! Haaa


----------



## Deets066

Question for all of you ported 046/460 owners, how many turns out do you guys have you h screw? I had to take mine out to 2-1/4 to get it to 4 stroke at 13,500


----------



## Trx250r180

1 1/8 turns with triple port muffler ,not sure rpm's but it 4 strokes if let up in the cut .1 1/4 it blubbers in the cut and does not stay cleaned out on top,mine is 440/460 hybrid with 2 banana's carved the on intake side .


----------



## Deets066

I'm thinking it kinda runs out of adjustment after 1-1/2 only slightly changing.

Maybe I need a bigger jet or should I just drill this one out a little?


----------



## big t double

Hd16 I think has a removable main...drill it.


----------



## Trx250r180

Deets066 said:


> I'm thinking it kinda runs out of adjustment after 1-1/2 only slightly changing.
> 
> Maybe I need a bigger jet or should I just drill this one out a little?


When my crank seal started leaking i had to go as rich as you are to compensate for the air leak ,at 1 turn out it would not idle down fast ,would come down real slow ,may not be your problem but something to look for .


----------



## Deets066

Trx250r180 said:


> When my crank seal started leaking i had to go as rich as you are to compensate for the air leak ,at 1 turn out it would not idle down fast ,would come down real slow ,may not be your problem but something to look for .


Bearings and seals are newish, I did come to find that I was blowing past the decomp, that may be part of the reason


----------



## Trx250r180

Deets066 said:


> Bearings and seals are newish, I did come to find that I was blowing past the decomp, that may be part of the reason


On my 440 i did have a new seal ,but it took one more tap on the oil pump side to get the bearing to seat against the crank ,sometimes they walk out a little when pulling the cases back together ,again something to look for ,could very well be something else


----------



## MustangMike

My 046 has a Walbro, and it wants to be set much leaner than the Zamas on my 044s.


----------



## Deets066

I rebuilt the saw about 4 years ago, bearings, seals, gaskets, 064 piston. It has ran flawless until it got semi- straight gassed. 

Recently, ported, new 064 piston and rings. Saw runs and idles great, just thought it was odd that it was 2-1/4 turns out


----------



## Mastermind

Drill the jet.


----------



## Deets066

Mastermind said:


> Drill the jet.


Have you had to drill any 046 jets after porting?


----------



## LegDeLimber

Deets066 said:


> Anyone else see the mouse jump out of the log about halfway through!?


 Naahhh, twas acutally a wood poo.

Thus we finally have actual video proof
of a saw scaring the Chit (or a log?) outta the log.

You now, Butt ends of logs n such??
Now go try to that log buttcrack thought/image outta yer heads.

good morning.


----------



## stihlman036

Drill out the main jet just a little then retry.... .003-.005 repeat till you grin


----------



## Mastermind

Deets066 said:


> Have you had to drill any 046 jets after porting?



I have. 

But since I stopped taking the intake so low, I have not.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Got the Super 2 parts saw together but not happy with the running of it.. It starts great without a prime and doesn't run too bad at speed but won't idle no matter how I adjust it and it over-oils the bar. I put the little restrictor tube in the line from the engine to the duckbill valve and the only way I could get it to oil less was to loosen the oil cap. Kinda wondering if the oiling problem is connected to the non-idle issue. Forgot to mention: This saw has the one adjustment screw instead of two, I'm now hunting in my junk for a two screw carb for it.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

a. palmer jr. said:


> Got the Super 2 parts saw together but not happy with the running of it.. It starts great without a prime and doesn't run too bad at speed but won't idle no matter how I adjust it and it over-oils the bar. I put the little restrictor tube in the line from the engine to the duckbill valve and the only way I could get it to oil less was to loosen the oil cap. Kinda wondering if the oiling problem is connected to the non-idle issue. Forgot to mention: This saw has the one adjustment screw instead of two, I'm now hunting in my junk for a two screw carb for it.


Did you put brand new pulse and fuel lines on it? That REALLY matters on that 1 screw carb on the Super 2.


----------



## Mastermind

I found another Poulan sand cast gear drive.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> Did you put brand new pulse and fuel lines on it? That REALLY matters on that 1 screw carb on the Super 2.


 Yeah, it's got all new lines. I doubt it has an air leak because it oils so good and starts easily, even after filling an empty fuel tank. I think I'm going to have to restrict the oil pulse line more then maybe the saw might idle better. I found a couple more carburetors for the saw but they're all one screw except one and it has been terribly abused. Someone put a wood screw into one of the adjustment holes so it's probably junk. I know a couple of guys around here that have boxes of carburetors so I may have to go digging.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

a. palmer jr. said:


> Yeah, it's got all new lines. I doubt it has an air leak because it oils so good and starts easily, even after filling an empty fuel tank. I think I'm going to have to restrict the oil pulse line more then maybe the saw might idle better. I found a couple more carburetors for the saw but they're all one screw except one and it has been terribly abused. Someone put a wood screw into one of the adjustment holes so it's probably junk. I know a couple of guys around here that have boxes of carburetors so I may have to go digging.


I also run heavy thick oil in mine.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

I was afraid the saw wouldn't oil so I put some thin oil in it. Looks like I better put the sticky stuff in next time. I think I'll tear it down when I get time and check that pulse hose to see why it's got so much pressure in the tank. I may try to run it with the oil pulse line plugged up to see if it helps the idle before I mess with the carb.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

a. palmer jr. said:


> I was afraid the saw wouldn't oil so I put some thin oil in it. Looks like I better put the sticky stuff in next time. I think I'll tear it down when I get time and check that pulse hose to see why it's got so much pressure in the tank. I may try to run it with the oil pulse line plugged up to see if it helps the idle before I mess with the carb.


Yeah , I have great luck with mine. They are pretty picky little boogers, they like NEW duck bills and pulse lines regular! I have four that run and LOTS of parts new and used. 
I love those little things !


----------



## joe25DA

Brought the GMC up to my buddy's shop. I've had it a week but I wanted to start going thru it. Did the fuel filter last week. Tonight was oil, filter, gear oil in trans and diff, 16 grease fittings and a new pitman arm

Needs shocks and break lines eventually, open diff ;( not bad for a 31 year old truck


----------



## gaspipe

I picked up a mutt. Late model 390XP cases, 385XP top end and coil. Compression is 130psi and runs. Needs a top end rebuild and a little love.....it'll be my next build since finishing the Shindaiwa 577.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> Yeah , I have great luck with mine. They are pretty picky little boogers, they like NEW duck bills and pulse lines regular! I have four that run and LOTS of parts new and used.
> I love those little things !


 I took mine apart today and put a little restrictor screw in the pulse line. Haven't run it yet, just something to try before I try more drastic changes..


----------



## redfin

This one just cleared my bench. Its been split, machined and ported.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

I fired the little Super 2 up today and had the same results. Apparently the oiling had little to do with the idling so I changed carburetors to a Tillotson, still with one screw and it roared to life! I guess that's all it needed. The restrictor screw in the line made it oil less but I can still see a small amount slinging off the end of the bar so I guess that's enough. I can tell it has a bad rear sprocket on it so I'm gonna try to take a good one off another parts engine but it's awfully hard to get that clip out since this one doesn't have ears on it. Maybe I can somehow pry it off, looks like a new sprocket.


----------



## big t double

Picked this up for a decent price a couple weeks ago as a non-runner. Replaced a leaky flywheel side crank seal, fuel line and filter and a carb kit/rebuild...then it sat for a week. I tried givin it a test run yesterday but the bastard wouldn't start so it got discarded on the garage floor at an accelerated rate and I test ran an 046 instead. Woke up this morning and realized that the dumbass who rebuilt the carb left the adjustment screws completely closed off. Fast forward to tonight, set the carb screws to 1 and 1 and it was off to the races. Heated handles work too. I've been tryin to pimp the damn thing to sawmikaze but that **** won't bite...some ******** about 261's runnin better...I dunno...I think that guys kind of a slow poke.


----------



## Deets066

If the rate of discarding to the floor wasn't too great..... Then I might be interested


----------



## big t double

Hahaha. Yea Nothing broke. I was gonna call that guy you work with on Monday and see if he's interested but you can have dibs if you want it. I got another one in a box to put together anyways. I'll bring it to the shop.


----------



## fin460

gaspipe said:


> I picked up a mutt. Late model 390XP cases, 385XP top end and coil. Compression is 130psi and runs. Needs a top end rebuild and a little love.....it'll be my next build since finishing the Shindaiwa 577.


 
Its so clean!


----------



## fearofpavement

Finally had some time to play with saws. Messed with the Stihl 070 that has been in limbo for 6 months. Got it running and cut a few cookies but I have to test it in something bigger than 12" to know if I've solved the problem. I also disassembled a Stihl 020AV for parts. It was 35% JB Weld and I finally took a hammer to it. Yup, it's apart now...
Then I parted out a Stihl 034. It didn't have any plastics on it at all and I had to do some investigation to know what model it was.
This evening I've been listing the 020AV parts on eBay. Been selling off the MS200T parts for the last couple weeks. Ship something out about every day. It's time consuming but I've been enjoying it thus far. May be a short lived adventure...
I thought about unwrapping one of the MS660's but ran out of day before I got that far...


----------



## Deets066

Deets066 said:


> [/QUOTE).
> 
> 
> Having issues with this saw, after a few cuts of runnin almost perfect it will just bog down in the middle of the cut and die.
> I thought it was partly because of a leaky decomp but I replaced that with a plug so that's out. I had my high screw out to 2-1/4 turns, so I drilled the main jet... Slightly. Now I'm at 2 turns out and the same issue of bogging and dieing after it really warms up.
> 
> Any suggestions? Did I maybe advance timing to far? At slightly over half the key.


----------



## Deets066

Hahahaha, it's all good. Fixing the leaky decomp and drilling the jet fixed my problem. I was just out of fuel! I was so caught up in tuneing and everything else I didn't check the fuel. It does burn the fuel much quicker now! Lol


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Nothing on bench now. Took the Super 2 apart one more time to install a sprocket.


----------



## gaspipe

fin460 said:


> Its so clean!



I like to get them as clean as I can before I tear 'em apart. Here's the piston of that saw....






Obviously, something got hammered but good in there.

Whatever it was, the transfer port digested it....slight gouging. Bummer.










I need to see what I can do with that jug. Luckily, I have spare OEM 385XP cylinder, and this one with a little attention to the ports...














I need to take a close look at the bottom end and the crank bearings to see if I can find whatever donated the piece that went up and out. That will be tomorrow night's adventure. Happy Easter!


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

I poked holes in my XL12 flywheel tonight so I don't have to take the flywheel off anymore to adjust timing


----------



## a. palmer jr.

I guess I'll go out tomorrow and try to find the next project. I know a guy that has an old Craftsman metal chainsaw that he might let go of, I know it doesn't run, think it's a 2.8 or something...


----------



## Deets066

Pile of 044....


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Answered an ad today that had 50 chainsaws and weedeaters for $100. You know how it goes, if it sounds too good to be true.....turns out it was 2 really junky chainsaws and a bunch of partial weedeaters and blowers. It didn't take long to make up my mind about that. Oh, well, at least I didn't have to drive but 3 or 4 miles.


----------



## big t double

Deets066 said:


> View attachment 417544
> Pile of 044....
> View attachment 417536
> View attachment 417539
> View attachment 417540


Yes!


----------



## Deets066

big t double said:


> Yes!


It will be a little bit before I get a chance to dedicate some time to it, pretty swamped at work stupid job


----------



## big t double

Jobs seem to always get in the way of what's really important.


----------



## Mastermind

This.


----------



## hseII

Mastermind said:


> This.


You need to clean off your bench Moobs: you've got a bunch of Orange Chit on it.


----------



## Mastermind

But......but....but. 

Ah hell......you're right.


----------



## MustangMike

Make em run, no matter the flavor!!!


----------



## a. palmer jr.

I wouldn't mind having a little more orange on my bench!


----------



## hseII

a. palmer jr. said:


> I wouldn't mind having a little more orange on my bench!


I've had enough Orange on my Bench for a few days... [emoji17][emoji17][emoji17]


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Mine's been mostly red this year, homelite red..


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Got a bunch of "merchandise" on the bench and the floor today, MS250, 026, some kind of gray and black Craftsman saw, not sure what it is yet, a Stihl BG85 blower and an Echo HC-180 hedge trimmer, all in very dirty condition. When I went to buy the Craftsman the owner said he just wanted rid of it and gave it to me. When I clean the crud off it I suspect I'll find out what model it is. If I get it finished and running I'll take it back and show it to him...


----------



## Deets066

big t double said:


> Yes!


Got a minute to work on the 044


----------



## big t double

Deets066 said:


> Got a minute to work on the 044
> View attachment 418427
> View attachment 418428
> View attachment 418433


Sweet. Whatcha use to split cases.


----------



## Deets066

big t double said:


> Sweet. Whatcha use to split cases.


Two arm puller got one side off then stuck it the press for the other side.


----------



## glock37

My NOS 064 i got the oem 3/4 wrap and the 9105 brake handle i found on ebay 

Id say it looks good the brake goes on and off perfectly 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deets066

A few new parts for the 044 project


----------



## big t double

Two hunnert and one gettin some love


----------



## Deets066

big t double said:


> Two hunnert and one gettin some love
> View attachment 418442


You gettin tired of dem little things yet?


----------



## big t double

Nah. Got three of them at the house now. Although one is giving me fits and I'm gettin ready to dispatch it out the window.


----------



## Deets066

big t double said:


> Nah. Got three of them at the house now. Although one is giving me fits and I'm gettin ready to dispatch it out the window.


Which window and what time?


----------



## old-cat

I've got a 181se Husky on my bench that's a REAL mess, me thinks I'll be working on it for a long time.
Then a customer brought an 036 STIHL, he took it to this little STIHL dealer, they told him it wasn't worth fixing. So he brought it to me. The rope was stuck solid, locked up! I told him he needed a new cylinder kit. When I tore it apart, it was only a tiny spot of melted piston on the cyl.! NICE saw, looks almost new!


----------



## big t double

Deets066 said:


> Which window and what time?


Basement window...tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## hseII

big t double said:


> Basement window...tomorrow afternoon.


I Be Der!!


----------



## Deets066

hseII said:


> I Be Der!!


Put yur fightin choos on


----------



## big t double

hseII said:


> I Be Der!!





Deets066 said:


> Put yur fightin choos on


Two guys out in my back yard fightin over a chitty runnin 201...I gotta get another case of beer


----------



## gunrush128

I'd say this weeks haul was a success...







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastermind

gunrush128 said:


> I'd say this weeks haul was a success...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That's nice and all........but have you ran that 550 yet?


----------



## gunrush128

Mastermind said:


> That's nice and all........but have you ran that 550 yet?


Unfortunately, no, not yet. I've been crazy busy, and everything is super muddy around my yard. Hopefully this weekend at some point. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastermind

If you are not in a huge hurry for the 288.......I'd like to take some time off.


----------



## gunrush128

Mastermind said:


> If you are not in a huge hurry for the 288.......I'd like to take some time off.


I was hoping to have it for the Upstate NY GTG, but it's not the end of the world if that doesn't happen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

That would be nice!


----------



## Mastermind

When is that?


----------



## MustangMike

4/26


----------



## maulhead

gunrush128 said:


> I'd say this weeks haul was a success...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



what Dolmar is that? 5105?


----------



## gunrush128

maulhead said:


> what Dolmar is that? 5105?


It's a 5100S


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a. palmer jr.

I have a 5100S, nice saws..


----------



## fearofpavement

Big saw day. MS660 and MS650 on the bench. One works, one needs a piston (at least)


----------



## Brianlol

I started the legendary stihl 038 magnum full rebuild. The first thing I realized about this saw it that it was built to stand the test of time. It's built like a "f"in tank! I can't weight to get it done to challenge it against my 044. I'll up load pics later


----------



## Brianlol

Deets066 said:


> View attachment 418441
> A few new parts for the 044 project


How much was the tank?


----------



## Brianlol

I'm waiting for the fly wheel side case and tank handle but if this saw wasn't run over it still would be a great saw. The jug and piston produced 165 comp. and the bearings are in great condition. Should be able to rebuild under 80 bucks. I might put rings in it to see what comp. I can get but the old ones are just fine.


----------



## big t double

Getting ready to pop some bearings in an 026


----------



## big t double

Bearings in and crankcase closed up. Done for now...forgot the new piston at work. I gotta give it up to you guys that do this without pullers...I never have any luck just sliding the crank in.


----------



## Brianlol

I use a fine threaded 3/8 and nut with heave washers that press the bearing into the case then I put the crank in the freezer and put the case and bearings in my shop bake oven at 150 and slip every thing together. Goes together like a breeze.no hammering or fighting


----------



## pantelis

big t double said:


> Bearings in and crankcase closed up. Done for now...forgot the new piston at work. I gotta give it up to you guys that do this without pullers...I never have any luck just sliding the crank in.
> View attachment 418842
> 
> View attachment 418843
> 
> View attachment 418844


I like this splitter


----------



## big t double

pantelis said:


> I like this splitter


I like it as a splitter too...it's kind if a pain as a puller....but still does the job, just takes a little practice.


----------



## Deets066

big t double said:


> Bearings in and crankcase closed up. Done for now...forgot the new piston at work. I gotta give it up to you guys that do this without pullers...I never have any luck just sliding the crank in.
> View attachment 418842
> 
> View attachment 418843
> 
> View attachment 418844



No puller, no press


----------



## Deets066

Brianlol said:


> How much was the tank?


Can't remember, Ted could probly tell ya! Lol


----------



## PA Dan

big t double said:


> Basement window...tomorrow afternoon. [emoji23]


Ill meet you there deets!


----------



## Deets066

PA Dan said:


> Ill meet you there deets!


Teds goin to have to buy more than just a case of beer


----------



## PA Dan

Deets066 said:


> Teds goin to have to buy more than just a case of beer


Ill bring my own I have seen what he drinks![emoji6]


----------



## Deets066

Gettin closer


----------



## Deets066

Brake too


----------



## big t double

Deets066 said:


> View attachment 418888
> No puller, no press


Awesome!!! Next time you rebuild a lower end im coming to watch. I'll bring the beer and bearings. Also I hate you for being able to do what I can't. Logical right? 


Deets066 said:


> Teds goin to have to buy more than just a case of beer


Done deal...bring it on. Bring some logs and we can cut wood in my front yard. My neighbors will love it. I had my father in law cuttin with that 661 yesterday. 



PA Dan said:


> Ill bring my own I have seen what he drinks![emoji6]


How dare you!!


----------



## chuckwood

Mastermind said:


> Man, I really enjoyed getting out of my little shop for a few weeks.........but it's great to be back to work.
> 
> I take off a couple of times a year.......once for Bonnaroo, and again for a Sundance. Both of those "vacations" are nothing but hard, non stop work.
> 
> Now........what's on your bench??????



I've got an 026 on my bench that I put a new carb on and replaced the seals, filter, fuel lines, etc. and it still won't run right. Maybe I'll get it running by next winter. When are you going to do a vacation at Burning Man?


----------



## big t double

Deets066 said:


> View attachment 418893
> 
> Brake too


Nice used buffer plugs. Who buys a brandy new crankcase and fuel tank and reuses buffer plugs


----------



## Deets066

big t double said:


> Awesome!!! Next time you rebuild a lower end im coming to watch. I'll bring the beer and bearings. Also I hate you for being able to do what I can't. Logical right?
> 
> Done deal...bring it on. Bring some logs and we can cut wood in my front yard. My neighbors will love it. I had my father in law cuttin with that 661 yesterday.
> 
> 
> How dare you!!


I put the crank in the freezer over night, heat the case and bearings up with propane torch (carefully) then just push the crank in by hand and one small tap with a copper hammer.


----------



## Deets066

big t double said:


> Nice used buffer plugs. Who buys a brandy new crankcase and fuel tank and reuses buffer plugs


You should have supplied new ones for such a good customer.


----------



## Brianlol

Deets066 said:


> View attachment 418892
> View attachment 418891
> 
> Gettin closer


What kind of paint do u use?


----------



## Deets066

Brianlol said:


> What kind of paint do u use?


 It's really expensive!


----------



## PA Dan

Deets066 said:


> I put the crank in the freezer over night, heat the case and bearings up with propane torch (carefully) then just push the crank in by hand and one small tap with a copper hammer.


Some people should just sell parts![emoji12]


----------



## big t double

Deets066 said:


> You should have supplied new ones for such a good customer.


Strong point. Stop in.


----------



## big t double

Brianlol said:


> What kind of paint do u use?


I can tell ya it's oem paint.


----------



## big t double

PA Dan said:


> Some people should just sell parts![emoji12]


What you did there...I see it. Good burn dan.  Well played.


----------



## Brianlol

big t double said:


> I can tell ya it's oem paint.


Come on lolol
For real


----------



## Deets066

Brianlol said:


> What kind of paint do u use?


I buy the paint from big ted.....it even comes with the crankcase attached to it.


----------



## Brianlol

I use rustoeum lol
Hardens pretty good


----------



## Brianlol

Deets066 said:


> I buy the paint from big ted.....it even comes with the crankcase attached to it.


That sound like goooooood paint lol
That must come with a heavy cost!


----------



## Deets066

Brianlol said:


> That sound like goooooood paint lol
> That must come with a heavy cost!


Told ya...... It's expensive paint


----------



## big t double

Yea but it looks good. You eat all that orange candy yet


----------



## Brianlol

U mix and spray or u have it in spray cans


----------



## Brianlol

I don't mind the rust oleum but I'd like a harder durable paint


----------



## Deets066

big t double said:


> Yea but it looks good. You eat all that orange candy yet


Only when I'm workin on saws haha


----------



## Deets066

Brianlol said:


> U mix and spray or u have it in spray cans


Brand spanky new crankcase halves


----------



## Brianlol

Lolol


Deets066 said:


> Brand spanky new crankcase halves


----------



## Brianlol

Deets066 said:


> I buy the paint from big ted.....it even comes with the crankcase attached to it.


I've gotta stop drinkin lolol


----------



## big t double

Deets066 said:


> View attachment 418888
> No puller, no press


This build should have it's own thread...just sayin.


----------



## treesmith

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> MAN! That's fun. I wish I had Pine trees, nice HARD White Oaks here.


Come to Oz, the cypress here is about as hard as American Oak according to janka scale


----------



## Deets066

Will this help my port timing....


----------



## MustangMike

That a new 064 piston?


----------



## Brianlol

New? Well oopsy


----------



## Brianlol

Is that oem lol?


----------



## Deets066

MustangMike said:


> That a new 064 piston?


Nope, original 044 piston


----------



## Deets066

Brianlol said:


> Is that oem lol?


Yup


----------



## Deets066

That's what happens when you try to put the flywheel on before the jug


----------



## pantelis

big t double said:


> I like it as a splitter too...it's kind if a pain as a puller....but still does the job, just takes a little practice.


First screw the long puller nut to the tool then to the shaft (clutchside ) and continue to unscrew the spindle of the tool until the all tool sit to the bar studs, continue to unscrew and the case is close.


----------



## Rockjock

Walked into an out building at the farm and found this, charged up the battery some air in the tires and fresh gas
and she is a runner!






Ran it today and took some saws to start on the dead fall on the property. Not much good firewood but it will make an amazing bonfire.


What is the little foot leaver for?


----------



## Rockjock

Rockjock said:


> Walked into an out building at the farm and found this, charged up the battery some air in the tires and fresh gas
> and she is a runner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ran it today and took some saws to start on the dead fall on the property. Not much good firewood but it will make an amazing bonfire.



Gents any idea what is the little foot leaver for?


----------



## Brianlol

Just painted up the 038 magnum 

Waiting for the paint to cure for a day or two


----------



## Deets066

Brianlol said:


> Just painted up the 038 magnum View attachment 419677
> 
> Waiting for the paint to cure for a day or two


Is that OEM paint.


----------



## Brianlol

Yup LOL
if OEM stands for On Empty Money lol


----------



## Brianlol

This stuff is sure expensive and hard to get


----------



## raumati01

Thanks to all the tips and advice on this forum from you guys I just finished my first ever chainsaw rebuild, its a lowly stihl 023 but I put a new piston ,cylinder, rings, bearing and seals in it and it runs now.In december I had one saw and couldn't tune it now I have [cough, mumble] saws and a couple more on the way.
Next up is a husky 440 rebuild and then finish off my 066 and then......... well I guess you all know the story there.
Thanks once again.


----------



## Roll Tide

Box of 026 parts I got today. Gonna build one good one hopefully.


----------



## 295 tramp

I just got a box o 026 myself, 3 saws in a box.
The worst looking one runs.


----------



## Roll Tide

295 tramp said:


> I just got a box o 026 myself, 3 saws in a box.
> The worst looking one runs.


Well I got two crank cases, three cylinders, two top covers, and I think one of everything else haha. Got to flush out and check the crank cases.


----------



## fearofpavement

lightened up an MS460 cylinder and put it back on the crankcase. Hope to have this saw together and running in the next few days.


----------



## treesmith

A 390xp with oiler trouble, a 362 needing a service/clean, 201t with no spark, 201t that won't idle and 201t that needs bearings seals and gaskets and possible crankshaft after a well intentioned (?) attempt to help by removing clutch the wrong way with a breaker bar, saw was also ran with missing clutch springs and brake engaged and the wrong guage chain


----------



## Deets066

treesmith said:


> A 390xp with oiler trouble, a 362 needing a service/clean, 201t with no spark, 201t that won't idle and 201t that needs bearings seals and gaskets and possible crankshaft after a well intentioned (?) attempt to help by removing clutch the wrong way with a breaker bar, saw was also ran with missing clutch springs and brake engaged and the wrong guage chain


Oops! That can't be good


----------



## big t double

Put the handle and brake assembly on an 026. That's all I had time for


----------



## gaspipe

I've been working on an older locomotive for the last few weeks. It was pretty rough when it came in. I've finished the engine, turbo and electrical items, and the engine is now in service. I am now welding in loads of new sheet metal in between runs. It will probably take me another month to finish because I can't have the engine for more than a few hours at a time before it goes back out to work.


----------



## woods works

Rockjock said:


> Walked into an out building at the farm and found this, charged up the battery some air in the tires and fresh gas
> and she is a runner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ran it today and took some saws to start on the dead fall on the property. Not much good firewood but it will make an amazing bonfire.
> 
> 
> What is the little foot leaver for?




OH MAN----I want one of those so bad!! It would be perfect for collecting maple sap without tearing up the trails.
Looks like the foot lever is for the differential lock.
http://www.gatorpartsstore.com/john..._MM:_POWER_TRAIN/21520002/2152D291C0405000005


----------



## PA Dan

big t double said:


> Put the handle and brake assembly on an 026. That's all I had time for
> View attachment 419727


Sounds like lazy to me! [emoji6] There's that stuff you call beer in the background again!


----------



## big t double

PA Dan said:


> Sounds like lazy to me! [emoji6] There's that stuff you call beer in the background again!


Gotta have a few beer flavored waters when piecing together saws!!


----------



## Brianlol

big t double said:


> Gotta have a few beer flavored waters when piecing together saws!!


That's my remedy lolol


----------



## Rockjock

beer flavoured water??? OH American beer! In Europe it is called bath or dishwater


----------



## Roll Tide

Haha.


Rockjock said:


> beer flavoured water??? OH American beer! In Europe it is called bath or dishwater


 I enjoy oatmeal stouts mostly these days.


----------



## PA Dan

Rockjock said:


> beer flavoured water??? OH American beer! In Europe it is called bath or dishwater


Preech it brother! Here's what sits at the end of my bench a couple times a year!


----------



## big t double

PA Dan said:


> Preech it brother! Here's what sits at the end of my bench a couple times a year!


Ew. You can't even see through it dan what the hell is that?! I'll have you know miller lite is the pilsner of life. hahaha


----------



## PA Dan

big t double said:


> Ew. You can't even see through it dan what the hell is that?! I'll have you know miller lite is the pilsner of life. hahaha


That was my take on a Hefeweizen! It was incredible and im getting ready to brew it again! Just need to get a couple of these saws off the bench! Have an 036 Pro and an 066 going back together!


----------



## Deets066

PA Dan said:


> Preech it brother! Here's what sits at the end of my bench a couple times a year!


----------



## big t double

Nothin cool...so I decided to put a set of holy dogs on my 064. Yes they go to church.


----------



## Rockjock

big t double said:


> Nothin cool...so I decided to put a set if holy dogs on my 064. Yes they go to church.
> View attachment 420196


Mmmmmmm sawporn!


----------



## Perry pioneer

Roll Tide said:


> Haha.
> 
> I enjoy oatmeal stouts mostly these days.


2nd oat meal stout my fav. Iel ra getting new top end on my bench.


----------



## Deets066

big t double said:


> Nothin cool...so I decided to put a set if holy dogs on my 064. Yes they go to church.
> View attachment 420196



The holy 066


----------



## MustangMike

I presume those are the new sexy 661 spikes on both those saws?


----------



## big t double

661R mustang....get it right!!!


----------



## MustangMike

I stand corrected! Yes, only the R spikes look that nice!

Now why would't Stihl put those sexy spikes on both 661s??????


----------



## HusqyStihl

I know it's no chainsaw but I guess I could convert it to one.. One of my Makita DPC-7301 comin along nicely..


----------



## HusqyStihl

big t double said:


> Nothin cool...so I decided to put a set of holy dogs on my 064. Yes they go to church.
> View attachment 420196



Call me crazy but I'd have that saw wallmounted and the only thing to touch it would be a duster!


----------



## big t double

HusqyStihl said:


> Call me crazy but I'd have that saw wallmounted and the only thing to touch it would be a duster!


thanks!! heres the rebuild thread...my rebuild thread is way better than pa dans too. hahaha http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/064-project.257530/

but nah these things were built to be used....im just a hobby cutter anyways so it don't see a lot of use.


----------



## HusqyStihl

big t double said:


> thanks!! heres the rebuild thread...my rebuild thread is way better than pa dans too. hahaha http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/064-project.257530/
> 
> but nah these things were built to be used....im just a hobby cutter anyways so it don't see a lot of use.




Someday my friend, someday! I will have a nice purty 661R and I'm lying by saying I'd wall mount it. Id, prob just cuddle with it 

I started out a Husq fan but the more I use and the more I see, especially them dogs, Stihl has led me astray. God damn that's a beautiful machine! My ex used to be jealous of my saws because I spent more and more time with them instead of her


----------



## Rockjock

Had a landscaping client call me and say that her saw would not start, she thought it was the choke or something so I said drop it off. Maybe an hour later she calls to ask what will I charge her to sharpen the chain. I told her 10 bucks ( dealer wants 15.00 ) so ok fine. When I got home there was a nice newish MS 261 in a case on my back deck. 







I clamp the saw in my vice and start to file the chain, but the file barely fits in-between the teeth. I check, yup right file, I touch the teeth and they are super super dull!! Hmmm I am thinking this is really odd... Pull the cord and little resistance.. OH WAIT decomp is pushed in.. All is saved..






No.. No it is scored. I looked a bit deeper ....No oil in the oil reservoir, gas smelled funky and the chain super dull. I called and told her and she said oh ok. I will just buy a new saw, it was cutting so well then I really had to lean on it to cut then it just stopped. She then comes by with a brand new MS 291 20" bar and chain and sheepishly asked if she can have the case from the old one. I clean up the case and give her a spare chain I had 50% life left on it and away she goes. Now I have a 261 on the shelf. I will clean it up and price it at 750.00 and claim it is brand new never used !!!


----------



## Brianlol

Rockjock said:


> Had a landscaping client call me and say that her saw would not start, she thought it was the choke or something so I said drop it off. Maybe an hour later she calls to ask what will I charge her to sharpen the chain. I told her 10 bucks ( dealer wants 15.00 ) so ok fine. When I got home there was a nice newish MS 261 in a case on my back deck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I clamp the saw in my vice and start to file the chain, but the file barely fits in-between the teeth. I check, yup right file, I touch the teeth and they are super super dull!! Hmmm I am thinking this is really odd... Pull the cord and little resistance.. OH WAIT decomp is pushed in.. All is saved..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.. No it is not scored. I looked a bit deeper ....No oil in the oil reservoir, gas smelled funky and the chain super dull. I called and told her and she said oh ok. I will just buy a new saw, it was cutting so well then I really had to lean on it to cut then it just stopped. She then comes by with a brand new MS 291 20" bar and chain and sheepishly asked if she can have the case from the old one. I clean up the case and give her a spare chain I had 50% life left on it and away she goes. Now I have a 261 on the shelf. I will clean it up and price it at 750.00 and claim it is brand new never used !!!


That just suck Lolol new saw


----------



## Brianlol

Almost done the referbished 038 magnum.Waiting on the intake boot and I'm starting her up. She's so pritty lol


----------



## Brianlol




----------



## HusqyStihl

Can I ask how one can restore the finish on the plastics of a Stihl? I've got a 290 that I'd like to hybrid with to a 390 but the last owner seemed to have mowed his lawn with it and it's left with a dirty looking green and brown tint to it. No damage but it looks nasty and when I go to tear it down I'd like to complete it to showroom condition so to speak. Does it require sandblasting? Paint-over? Bleach? As you can tell, I haven't a clue lol

And sorry I'm way off subject, don't mean to high jack your thread...


----------



## Brianlol

Lol maybe some paint thinner 
Don't paint it!!


----------



## treesmith

Bench was busy at work this morning so I used the floor, replaced two lost muffler bolts on a new 3120, stud-locked this time, changed a brake band on a 201t and tuned a 660 after i stripped it last night and replaced diaphrams, vents and filter


----------



## HusqyStihl

Brianlol said:


> Lol maybe some paint thinner
> Don't paint it!!



Acetone maybe??


----------



## Deets066

Strong citrus cleaner


----------



## Rockjock

HusqyStihl said:


> Acetone maybe??


I have had some success using polishing compound for automotive bumpers. I think acetone might be a little too harsh test it on the underside of the part.


----------



## HusqyStihl

Rockjock said:


> I have had some success using polishing compound for automotive bumpers. I think acetone might be a little too harsh test it on the underside of the part.



I think I'll dilute it a bit first. Thought maybe watering it down but I think I'll try diluting with something else, just gotta figure it out first, don't need a meth-lab explosion happening. 

Good point trying it on the bottom first, never thought of that. Props to you!

I cut like hell but a dirty saw really bothers me, I literally air blast the hell out of em and also thoroughly wipe them down between every fuel-up. As much as I like cutting, I cannot put away a dirty saw. It would drive me crazy. Even volunteering at my local saw shop and seeing customers bring in something that looks to be found at the bottom of a swamp then towed to the shop off the back of their hitch drawbar. It kills me! Lol


----------



## HusqyStihl

Polishing compound? Like turtle wax but for ABS plastics? Or you talking chrome bumpers?


----------



## Rockjock

HusqyStihl said:


> Polishing compound? Like turtle wax but for ABS plastics? Or you talking chrome bumpers?




Yes polishing compound, I have even used the headlight cleaning kits with good results. 

http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/simoniz-headlight-restoration-kit-0391063p.html#.VTWh5sZp66w


----------



## HusqyStihl

Thanks for the tip, I shall try it before getting into the strong stuff


----------



## Deets066

Guy from a tree company has been giving me logs for firewood, one day he ran my ported 046. So in exchange for the firewood he now wants one of his saws "hopped up" lol
Stopped by the shop yesterday and this was sitting on my bench


----------



## big t double

Deets066 said:


> Guy from a tree company has been giving me logs for firewood, one day he ran my ported 046. So in exchange for the firewood he now wants one of his saws "hopped up" lol
> Stopped by the shop yesterday and this was sitting on my benchView attachment 420593
> View attachment 420594


Cool. What's the plan?


----------



## Deets066

Not sure yet 



Muffler, timing, little carb massage, and I need to do some checkin for good port timing. No machine work though.


----------



## PA Dan

066 going back together! New oem piston and cylinder went on this morning. Now all the the little stuff. I have to heli coil a couple holes. Pressure and vac test tomorrow morning.


----------



## MustangMike

Those ported 046s make an impression!


----------



## PA Dan

Just got home from work and had to do the vac and pressure test before bed! Holding five minutes! Held pressure also sprayed seals, plug, decomp, cylinder gasket all is good!


----------



## treesmith

This was the other day, 390xp oiler, end of the brass filter came off and pump was blocked


----------



## KG441c

Got a nice restoration in today! 181 SE! Cylinder and piston in excellent condition and blowin 172psi


----------



## treesmith




----------



## KG441c

KG441c said:


> View attachment 420786
> Got a nice restoration in today! 181 SE! Cylinder and piston in excellent condition and blowin 172psi


This thing is hard to find parts for! I need a throttle catch spring. The rear spring


----------



## old-cat

KG441c said:


> This thing is hard to find parts for! I need a throttle catch spring. The rear spring


I just rebuilt one just like that. The spring on the carb is all you need.


----------



## KG441c

old-cat said:


> I just rebuilt one just like that. The spring on the carb is all you need.


I ordered the throttle palm lever but cant find the spring for it. I have the trigger and spring for the front


----------



## KG441c

346xp said:


> Order a 503786301 from a 288 it will work fine


Thanks


----------



## KG441c

Need a top cover also?


----------



## KG441c

Will a 281,288 clutch cover/break handle fit a 181?


----------



## RiverRat2

346xp said:


> Yes just make sure you have the new style exhaust outlet 503078301 is what ya need


What ya need is some rep!!!!!! and you got it!!!


----------



## Mastermind

I'm porting a couple of 066s today. 

Rained out on the field and fence work......


----------



## gunrush128

Check out this beauty....






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastermind

That's a nice one Chris. 

I've got a 046, and 044, and a MS460 yet to sell.


----------



## gunrush128

Mastermind said:


> That's a nice one Chris.
> 
> I've got a 046, and 044, and a MS460 yet to sell.



I'm typically a Husky/Jred kind of guy, but I have to say, I'm tempted to hang on to this 044. It's in great shape, and it runs flawlessly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastermind

Everyone needs an 044. 

They are a great saw........not too heavy.......plenty of snot........and damn near bulletproof.


----------



## Deets066

Mastermind said:


> I'm porting a couple of 066s today.
> 
> Rained out on the field and fence work......


----------



## Mastermind

Deets066 said:


>




No problem Deets.


----------



## PA Dan

Mastermind said:


> No problem Deets.


I like pie![emoji12]


----------



## Deets066

Pie face


----------



## Mastermind

I've got a deal cooking to repop ported o66 jugs. What do y'all think of that idea?


----------



## Deets066

Mastermind said:


> I've got a deal cooking to repop ported o66 jugs. What do y'all think of that idea?


Explain please


----------



## Jacob J.

Mastermind said:


> I've got a deal cooking to repop ported o66 jugs. What do y'all think of that idea?



That's a sound business venture. If they came with quad transfers that would be even sweeter.


----------



## Deets066

Aftermarket?


----------



## Mastermind

They will be standard bore, same port layout, but with 20 psi more than stock, better squish band design, and better timing numbers.


----------



## Deets066

Are they ready yet lol, sounds like a good deal if it were to go through.


----------



## Mastermind

It will be at least a year......


----------



## Deets066

Mastermind said:


> That's a nice one Chris.
> 
> I've got a 046, and 044, and a MS460 yet to sell.


Have any jugs you want to sell?


----------



## Duane(Pa)

Mastermind said:


> I've got a deal cooking to repop ported o66 jugs. What do y'all think of that idea?


I think you should clone cattle..... How many jugs do you think you will sell 75-100? I Should have paid more attention in calculus because there is a way to figure out the best number to produce....


----------



## Mastermind

Deets066 said:


> Have any jugs you want to sell?



No sir.......I never have enough. 

I'm fixing your 066 jug right now.


----------



## Mastermind

Duane(Pa) said:


> I think you should clone cattle..... How many jugs do you think you will sell 75-100? I Should have paid more attention in calculus because there is a way to figure out the best number to produce....



I think they will sell better than you might think. It's all about marketing you know.


----------



## Duane(Pa)

I would have no clue, I know you walk before you run, so this may be a real enterprise if it works out...... Bolt on perf mods.... Name Eldelbrock ring a bell?


----------



## Stihlofadeal64

Mastermind said:


> They will be standard bore, same port layout, but with 20 psi more than stock, better squish band design, and better timing numbers.



hmm sounds interesting!


----------



## Deets066

Mastermind said:


> No sir.......I never have enough.
> 
> I'm fixing your 066 jug right now.


Can ya fix it


----------



## Mastermind

I bet it's gonna free port.


----------



## Deets066

Mastermind said:


> I bet it's gonna free port.


We'll see if my math is right, lol


----------



## Mastermind

The squish band is angled badly, if I square it up, I'll have to take some off the base.


----------



## Deets066

It was hard to get a good squish reading, but I should have about .003"or .004" to play with before free porting


----------



## Deets066

I think... Squish was at .018, but like I said it was hard to get a reading with that squish band


----------



## Jacob J.

Mastermind said:


> The squish band is angled badly, if I square it up, I'll have to take some off the base.



I got an extra OEM 066 jug you can have if his doesn't come out right.


----------



## Mastermind

It didn't work out JJ.


----------



## Deets066

I think we have a solution though


----------



## Deets066

Jacob J. said:


> I got an extra OEM 066 jug you can have if his doesn't come out right.


I appreciate the offer


----------



## Mastermind

Here's that jug we talked about Deets.


----------



## Four Paws




----------



## Jacob J.

Mastermind said:


> It didn't work out JJ.



You're still my hero, despite what Thomas1 says about you.


----------



## Mastermind

I'm my own grandpa you know.


----------



## Deets066

Mastermind said:


> I'm my own grandpa you know.


----------



## Mastermind

Looks like this AM jug is gonna free port a few degrees. Nothing like what we were gonna have though.


----------



## Deets066

Mastermind said:


> Looks like this AM jug is gonna free port a few degrees. Nothing like what we were gonna have though.


Even with my piston?


----------



## Mastermind

Yep. I checked the KS piston VS a Mahle, and the AM one. Only .002 difference in height.


----------



## Deets066

The ks piston was much shorter than my Mahle, with a much longer skirt. Weird


----------



## Mastermind

Maybe some Mahle pistons vary........I would not be surprised. The one serious difference I've seen between KS and Mahle is pin placement. The KS piston can vary, with some being too close together to be able to run it backward. I ran into that on 064 builds with fingers.


----------



## big t double

Finished this roach up last nite, I'm pretty sure sawmikaze wants to buy it from me hahaha...gonna run it tomorrow...new bearings seals piston yadda yadda



Then started putting this ol 066 bubble top together...while enjoying one of pa dans favorite beverages...new piston in a cleaned up Mahle cylinder 


Got the handle on and ready to pressure and vac test...which I did this morning at work



Put the clutch and flywheel on tonight then realized my dumbass left the carb kit, fuel line and fuel filter on the counter at work...wanted to run this tomorrow too but I guess it'll have to wait till next weekend. I opened the muffler hole and stared at that baffle for a while...I'm just too stupid and can't finger out how you guys get em out...so I left it.


----------



## Mastermind

Drill out the spot welds in the back. Then the top ones you can use a burr on.


----------



## PA Dan

I just did the same thing Ted! Heres what I did to the baffle!


----------



## big t double

Mastermind said:


> Drill out the spot welds in the back. Then the top ones you can use a burr on.


Stupid dremel didn't seem to fit in far enought on the exhaust port side...I'll have to take another crack at it. Thanks. This is a certain 066 I'd like to have a certain tuned exhaust for anyways


----------



## Mastermind

I think we are next on the pipe deal.......


----------



## big t double

Vey cool. Just call, or text, or email.....or pony express, whatever the cool kids are doin these days.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64

Brianlol said:


> View attachment 420291
> View attachment 420291
> View attachment 420292
> Almost done the referbished 038 magnum.Waiting on the intake boot and I'm starting her up. She's so pritty lol


I saw the tape on the paint can. I am interested to know what type it is. It looks good on the saw. Will it resist oil and gas well?


----------



## Stihlofadeal64

Roll Tide said:


> Well I got two crank cases, three cylinders, two top covers, and I think one of everything else haha. Got to flush out and check the crank cases.


If there is an extra crank case I am interested


----------



## redfin

> ="Jacob J., post: 5331134, member: 1014"If they came with quad transfers that would be even sweeter.



Jacob I have learned so much from your accurate posts. Thank you. Quad transfers part of the design Randy?

I haven't had to much time to mess with saws due to building our house. I did have some time today to get some saws ready for the Pa gtg


----------



## Brianlol

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> I saw the tape on the paint can. I am interested to know what type it is. It looks good on the saw. Will it resist oil and gas well?


Rustoleom lol OEM


----------



## Deets066

big t double said:


> Finished this roach up last nite, I'm pretty sure sawmikaze wants to buy it from me hahaha...gonna run it tomorrow...new bearings seals piston yadda yadda
> View attachment 421015
> 
> 
> Then started putting this ol 066 bubble top together...while enjoying one of pa dans favorite beverages...new piston in a cleaned up Mahle cylinder
> View attachment 421016
> 
> Got the handle on and ready to pressure and vac test...which I did this morning at work
> View attachment 421017
> 
> 
> Put the clutch and flywheel on tonight then realized my dumbass left the carb kit, fuel line and fuel filter on the counter at work...wanted to run this tomorrow too but I guess it'll have to wait till next weekend. I opened the muffler hole and stared at that baffle for a while...I'm just too stupid and can't finger out how you guys get em out...so I left it.
> View attachment 421018
> 
> View attachment 421019



Before

After


----------



## Deets066

I'll clean it out for ya if you want Ted


----------



## David Young

Four Paws said:


>


Looks like the jugs on your bench take care of themselves


----------



## big t double

Deets066 said:


> I'll clean it out for ya if you want Ted


Sure nuff...do you use that fordom you got?


----------



## Deets066

big t double said:


> Sure nuff...do you use that fordom you got?


No, air grinder for the mufflers


----------



## KG441c

Finally finished my ported 440!


----------



## KG441c

KG441c said:


> Finally finished my ported 440!View attachment 421082
> View attachment 421083


The plastic , tank, and clutch cover r all painted


----------



## deye223

glock37 said:


> My NOS 064 i got the oem 3/4 wrap and the 9105 brake handle i found on ebay
> 
> Id say it looks good the brake goes on and off perfectly
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using TapatalkView attachment 418435
> View attachment 418436




now that right there is pure GOLD


----------



## Brianlol

Before pics

038 magnum all done .just needs a tag for the top. Full rebuild


----------



## Brianlol

I know there are many that would disagree with me but the after market parts worked flawlessly and look perfect.


----------



## big t double

Brianlol said:


> I know there are many that would disagree with me but the after market parts worked flawlessly and look perfect.


Aftermarket shmaftermarket...real question is...how's it run!!!!!


----------



## Brianlol

My point exactly


----------



## Deets066

He was talkin about aftermarket paint!


----------



## Brianlol

Deets066 said:


> He was talkin about aftermarket paint!


No no
The paint is OEM


----------



## bigbadbob

Not my bench but,,,,WTF
BBB


----------



## derwoodii

Just fixed or hoping a 231 loose exhaust bolt a few attempts with new bolts till now a bucket of loctite seems to have worked after a tank of gas still good


----------



## Deets066

Looks good though, does it hold up well?


----------



## fearofpavement

Today I disassembled a Stihl MS250 and a Stihl 021 and cleaned the parts up. On the bench right now is an old Stihl 011. I decided to part that one out but haven't had time to strip it down yet.


----------



## Brianlol

Looks like u leaned on it and it fell through lol


----------



## Brianlol

Alright!!!!
First update Lolol
My OEM Rustoem paint does not hold up. First time out and have chips in paint job
Let have some suggestions on paint please. I went though a lot of time to make it look nice. I hope u guys have a better solution.


----------



## Mastermind

One word. 

Powder Coating from Mike AKA Glock37. 








Ok........that's more than one word.


----------



## PA Dan

Mastermind said:


> One word.
> 
> Powder Coating from Mike AKA Glock37.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok........that's more than one word. [emoji23]


X2


----------



## Brianlol

I know I can get a powder coat system from harbor-freight for 40 bucks. Maybe I'll give it a try


----------



## president

028s for seals ans slight timming advance, got it cheap
5 loonies,but someone must have been cutting shellac
with it 2 hours to clean it , not a you suck deal I can tell ya


----------



## Mastermind

Brianlol said:


> I know I can get a powder coat system from harbor-freight for 40 bucks. Maybe I'll give it a try



Find an old oven........and it's on.


----------



## Brianlol

Mastermind said:


> Find an old oven........and it's on.


Have an old toaster oven that would fit two halves perfectly. Ur right time to try. I had it looking so good and after one day of cutting for an hour left to many scratches and chips. So disappointing


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Not on my bench but on a card table in my garage presently, a Stihl 029 torn completely apart and cleaned, was awaiting a new p/c and seals. Some items aren't here yet but I did get the seals today and put them on the crank and set them in the crank cap. I ordered the correct sealant for the bottom end but it's not here yet, should be here tomorrow or Saturday then I'll get started with the assembly.


----------



## Deets066

Deets066 said:


> Guy from a tree company has been giving me logs for firewood, one day he ran my ported 046. So in exchange for the firewood he now wants one of his saws "hopped up" lol
> Stopped by the shop yesterday and this was sitting on my benchView attachment 420593
> View attachment 420594


Bad news.... I can see why he wanted it to run better


----------



## huskihl

Deets066 said:


> View attachment 420199
> The holy 066


Hurry ta hell up and get a bar on that thing. You drop it on your foot like that and it's gonna hurt


----------



## Nitroman

I'll be able to take a nice picture of my 24'x36' SHOP once the wife and I close on a property. Got the appraisal, sent it to insurance company for quote. So now we are just waiting. Closing on June 1. The shop already has air plumbed in on a big compressor, but I'll change that 'cause it's black iron pipe. I don't want any rust going into my turbine grinder. Lots of space. Oh, it has windows too. And a heater. And insulation. Maybe I should get a bridge crane? Maybe 4,000 pounds? Next year.....

I can't WAIT and it's a DRAG! So.....that's what's on my bench.


----------



## KG441c

Brianlol said:


> Alright!!!!
> First update Lolol
> My OEM Rustoem paint does not hold up. First time out and have chips in paint job
> Let have some suggestions on paint please. I went though a lot of time to make it look nice. I hope u guys have a better solution.


This 440 was painted with Valspar Tractor and Implement Paint in a rattle can in husky orange and AC colors. Ive did several saws with this paint and if u let air dry about three days its hard as a rock!! Did this 262 in valspar husky also


----------



## Mastermind

Nitroman said:


> I'll be able to take a nice picture of my 24'x36' SHOP once the wife and I close on a property. Got the appraisal, sent it to insurance company for quote. So now we are just waiting. Closing on June 1. The shop already has air plumbed in on a big compressor, but I'll change that 'cause it's black iron pipe. I don't want any rust going into my turbine grinder. Lots of space. Oh, it has windows too. And a heater. And insulation. Maybe I should get a bridge crane? Maybe 4,000 pounds? Next year.....
> 
> I can't WAIT and it's a DRAG! So.....that's what's on my bench.



That sounds great Roger !!!!!!!


----------



## old-cat

My bench is getting buried in saws and I can't do squat! It's been two weeks now since that 181se saw attacked my leg and its still got a big knot. Doc says I have to stay prone for it to heal.


----------



## MustangMike

Good luck with your recovery.


----------



## Mastermind

old-cat said:


> My bench is getting buried in saws and I can't do squat! It's been two weeks now since that 181se saw attacked my leg and its still got a big knot. Doc says I have to stay prone for it to heal.



OK.....what did I miss Lynn?


----------



## redfin

Nitroman said:


> I'll be able to take a nice picture of my 24'x36' SHOP once the wife and I close on a property. Got the appraisal, sent it to insurance company for quote. So now we are just waiting. Closing on June 1. The shop already has air plumbed in on a big compressor, but I'll change that 'cause it's black iron pipe. I don't want any rust going into my turbine grinder. Lots of space. Oh, it has windows too. And a heater. And insulation. Maybe I should get a bridge crane? Maybe 4,000 pounds? Next year.....
> 
> I can't WAIT and it's a DRAG! So.....that's what's on my bench.



Sounds like a very nice setup fella. Hopefully you will get lucky and the prior owner had a dryer before the tank. You may possibly be able to keep the iron.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64

KG441c said:


> This 440 was painted with Valspar Tractor and Implement Paint in a rattle can in husky orange and AC colors. Ive did several saws with this paint and if u let air dry about three days its hard as a rock!! Did this 262 in valspar husky alsoView attachment 421956
> View attachment 421957


The Valspar Tractor paint -- isn't that the brand they sell at Lowe's? You mentioned you bought it in "husky orange and AC colors" --excuse me, I'm on the short bus today. What are "AC colors" 

Saws look good from here. I'm interested in the durability and how the finish lasts on the plastics. Not saying it won't just interested in knowing. Thanks for posting.


----------



## old-cat

Mastermind said:


> OK.....what did I miss Lynn?


My post from Fear of pavement's thread "What did you do today"
This stinking 181XP Husky put a knot on my lower leg the size of a hardball! Tried to drop start it without b/c on, fresh rebuild, gas squirt into carb. All I could get was about 3 revolutions, SLOW. NO starty! Then wham! A bare bar stud hit my leg.

Husky Critters
Today it finally felt a little better!


----------



## HusqyStihl

My workbench this weekend: 

rototiller, partner 1200 demo saw for service, 2 ms290 to 390 conversion strip downs, swap class 3 hitch to class 5, 2 husqy & 2 stihl saws for repair and service from a local arborist, crapsman chainsaw rebuild, husq 51 crank thread repair (stripped), trim some dangerous rotted branches off a 37 year old willow with the bucket truck and a patridge in a pear tree. Im exhausted just thinkin about it!!


----------



## Mastermind

old-cat said:


> My post from Fear of pavement's thread "What did you do today"
> This stinking 181XP Husky put a knot on my lower leg the size of a hardball! Tried to drop start it without b/c on, fresh rebuild, gas squirt into carb. All I could get was about 3 revolutions, SLOW. NO starty! Then wham! A bare bar stud hit my leg.
> 
> Husky Critters
> Today it finally felt a little better!



I see. I thought maybe you cut yourself.


----------



## president

old-cat said:


> My bench is getting buried in saws and I can't do squat! It's been two weeks now since that 181se saw attacked my leg and its still got a big knot. Doc says I have to stay prone for it to heal.


it was going thru the dts,alcohol withdrawel since you swit


----------



## KG441c

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> The Valspar Tractor paint -- isn't that the brand they sell at Lowe's? You mentioned you bought it in "husky orange and AC colors" --excuse me, I'm on the short bus today. What are "AC colors"
> 
> Saws look good from here. I'm interested in the durability and how the finish lasts on the plastics. Not saying it won't just interested in knowing. Thanks for posting.


Allis chambers paint. Spray it all at one time and do light coats and let dry alil then another coat until it looks like u want. Let it dry at least 3 days or bake it and its superhard.


----------



## Brianlol

KG441c said:


> This 440 was painted with Valspar Tractor and Implement Paint in a rattle can in husky orange and AC colors. Ive did several saws with this paint and if u let air dry about three days its hard as a rock!! Did this 262 in valspar husky alsoView attachment 421956
> View attachment 421957


Awesome bud
That's the feedback I've been waiting for. Nothing against trying to powder coat but this is more convenient


----------



## president

old-cat said:


> My post from Fear of pavement's thread "What did you do today"
> This stinking 181XP Husky put a knot on my lower leg the size of a hardball! Tried to drop start it without b/c on, fresh rebuild, gas squirt into carb. All I could get was about 3 revolutions, SLOW. NO starty! Then wham! A bare bar stud hit my leg.
> 
> Husky Critters
> Today it finally felt a little better!


it was going thru alcohol withdrawl since you changedto non e fuel 
chainsaws can get cranky and bite too


----------



## glock37

Brianlol said:


> Have an old toaster oven that would fit two halves perfectly. Ur right time to try. I had it looking so good and after one day of cutting for an hour left to many scratches and chips. So disappointing



You need a oven that the parts can hang from and high temp tape old screws to fill holes and old bearing to place in bores also a infered gun to get item to temp then start cure time Get the parts super clean before blasting and clean again before powder 

We found a really close powder for stihl We get close to 10 mils on items double coating And a high temp black for muffs 

Good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deets066

glock37 said:


> You need a oven that the parts can hang from and high temp tape old screws to fill holes and old bearing to place in bores also a infered gun to get item to temp then start cure time Get the parts super clean before blasting and clean again before powder
> 
> We found a really close powder for stihl We get close to 10 mils on items double coating And a high temp black for muffs
> 
> Good luck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So.... Does that mean the toaster won't work?


----------



## weimedog

Just built a clean 365 special into a 372xpw with all OEM parts ... to run against my Chinese BB 372 saw build. Just curious


----------



## treesmith

smashed handle, new tank vent, fuel filter also fitting speed up kit - new coil, carb and flywheel and a general once over


----------



## Pud

treesmith said:


> smashed handle, new tank vent, fuel filter also fitting speed up kit - new coil, carb and flywheel and a general once over


Im getting angry just looking at that throttle rod and linkage setup , probibly put that top handle back together a dozen times and they still make me feel stupid


----------



## treesmith

At least the 200t had little retainers to keep it all in place before the handle went back together, these ones just want to fall off, reckon I can do the damn things in my sleep now though


----------



## Pud

I should be able to  i reckon ive broken that handle 3 or 4 times and had the stop switch connecter come off about the same , u guys bust them or just me ? The stihl shop hear always has half a dozen of them in stock


----------



## treesmith

Haven't had the switch go yet, couple have been loose fitting but functional so left them alone, replaced a few of the little orange elbow bits that pull the throttle linkage, they get loose, dunno if it makes a difference but they're cheap and take a bit of slack out the throttle control


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Where to start...I had zero last week, yesterday I picked up 8 saws and don't know which one to start on first. I bought a nice but not perfect Poulan S25DA which looks to be the easiest to fix so I'll lead off with it maybe.


----------



## glock37

Deets066 said:


> So.... Does that mean the toaster won't work?


When you coat them you do 2 side what side you gonna lay them with out knocking powder off 

I geuss it would work 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deets066

glock37 said:


> When you coat them you do 2 side what side you gonna lay them with out knocking powder off
> 
> I geuss it would work
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 joking


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Turned out the Poulan was the hardest to get going because of a pretty good sized air leak, don't know where yet. The bigger saws I bought started pretty easily, the XL925 and the Mac 605, also the Super 2 started with a few extra pulls, sounded like it hadn't been started in 10 years. The Stihl 250s are still non runners, only one of the three is complete. My Stihl 290 is still awaiting parts..


----------



## bigbadbob

Finished


----------



## PA Dan

bigbadbob said:


> View attachment 422546
> Finished


Nice looking splitter!


----------



## bigbadbob

PA Dan said:


> Nice looking splitter!


Thanks
3 years of scrounging parts.
Still wasnt cheap.
Splits a 18 in fir at idle,,,makes real good kindling to LOL
BBB


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Yep, all the years I split wood by hand. Finally bought one last year and it has been nice. When I get caught up with other things I'm gonna fire mine up again..


----------



## MustangMike

I just got one last week, I split by hand for 40 years, but I love that 22 ton CountyLine hydro already, especially the vertical feature! Darn thing seems to go through anything, and the build in log cradle is a nice feature when using in horizontal mode.

Just wish the splitting implement was a little taller, like BBB's!


----------



## Mastermind

I bought a Huskee 22 ton several years ago. The damn thing is really stout........what it won't split, it cuts thru. I've replaced the return line, and one tire had to have a tube to stay up.......aside from that, it's been flawless.


----------



## MustangMike

I think they are essentially the same unit Randy, made by Speeco. Mine has Kohler 6.5 Hp motor. I'm pleasantly surprised regarding the power, it slows, but will not stop! I'm glad to hear they hold up well.

The tires are a little small, so I put it in the trailer to transport, rides much better.


----------



## Brianlol

PA Dan said:


> I like pie![emoji12]


Hey!?


----------



## Brianlol

David Young said:


> Looks like the jugs on your bench take care of themselves





KG441c said:


> This 440 was painted with Valspar Tractor and Implement Paint in a rattle can in husky orange and AC colors. Ive did several saws with this paint and if u let air dry about three days its hard as a rock!! Did this 262 in valspar husky alsoView attachment 421956
> View attachment 421957


hey bud lol
Working on an 046 build , were can I pick up that valspat tractor paint 
All I find is order.


----------



## KG441c

Lowes can order it but I order from Amazon


----------



## fatboymoe

My new Husqvarna 550 is on my bench. It was delivered on Monday evening. Spent some time figuring out how to reset the chain brake. Started her up and there was the slight hesitation off idle. Found Snellings comments about the adjustment on the air bleed screw. Took the carburetor off and backed the jet off a 1/4 turn. reassembled and the hesitation was gone. Very happy. The search function is really your friend.. LOL


----------



## Brianlol

KG441c said:


> Lowes can order it but I order from Amazon


Ok I'll order it
I'll send pics of the build ms paint job
Bla bla bla
Thank u


----------



## Mastermind

I'm working on a couple of new 390XPs today........a XPW. and an XPG.


----------



## Brianlol

Hey guys well I got the valspar on order but I told a friend of mine my concerns about durability and he gave me a can of this 

It sprays nice and coats well
I like it because it states that it's gas & chemical resistant. I'll let u guy know how it turns out when I test the saw
MS460


----------



## Brianlol

Not bad for first coat


----------



## KG441c

The valspar dries hard as a rock


----------



## Ray Bell

KG441c said:


> The valspar dries hard as a rock


And it looks great!


----------



## a. palmer jr.

I have three MS250s on the bench and on a card table and on the floor, bought these at a flea market in various degrees of completeness. Ordered parts and am waiting for them to get here. I think when I'm done I would have been better off financially if I'd bought three new ones. The idea was to sell 2 and keep the third but as it is now I may have to sell all three..


----------



## Stihlofadeal64

KG441c said:


> The valspar dries hard as a rock


I may have already asked this. What is the source on the valspar?


----------



## Brianlol

KG441c said:


> The valspar dries hard as a rock


I have a possible lot of 460's coming my way so I'm sure I'm going to test the valspar out . I'm just sick of painting a saw and having it chip right out of the gate on the first tests cuts lolol


----------



## drf255

a. palmer jr. said:


> I have three MS250s on the bench and on a card table and on the floor, bought these at a flea market in various degrees of completeness. Ordered parts and am waiting for them to get here. I think when I'm done I would have been better off financially if I'd bought three new ones. The idea was to sell 2 and keep the third but as it is now I may have to sell all three..


The way it always goes for me. 

As for paint, nothing beats (besides powder coating) going to a PPG automotive paint dealer and picking up single stage urethane. Around $60 for a pint with reducer and hardener. They can color match it anyway you want and the finish is nearly indestructible.


----------



## Deets066

Put a new top end in a 5105, mild port work. Just smoothed out and squared them up. Put a muffler mod to it and called it done. 
Next problem, why did it get smoked in the first place? I ran it a little bit, it has erratic rpm. You check rpm once and it will only rev 10,000. Blip the throttle a few times and check again and it will run 13,300. It would run well for a bit and cut good and next cut it would bog and only rev to 10,000 or so. 

So, I'll soak the carb in some cleaner and do a vac/pressure test. Anyone else ever have a similar problem?


----------



## KG441c

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> I may have already asked this. What is the source on the valspar?


Lowes can order but I use Amazon


----------



## KG441c

Brianlol said:


> I have a possible lot of 460's coming my way so I'm sure I'm going to test the valspar out . I'm just sick of painting a saw and having it chip right out of the gate on the first tests cuts lolol


Valspar wont do that but make sure it has ample time to dry. Also make sure its the tractor and implement paint


----------



## KG441c

Deets066 said:


> Put a new top end in a 5105, mild port work. Just smoothed out and squared them up. Put a muffler mod to it and called it done.
> Next problem, why did it get smoked in the first place? I ran it a little bit, it has erratic rpm. You check rpm once and it will only rev 10,000. Blip the throttle a few times and check again and it will run 13,300. It would run well for a bit and cut good and next cut it would bog and only rev to 10,000 or so.
> 
> So, I'll soak the carb in some cleaner and do a vac/pressure test. Anyone else ever have a similar problem?


Vac. Leak?


----------



## big t double

Deets066 said:


> It would run well for a bit and cut good and next cut it would bog and only rev to 10,000 or so.
> 
> So, I'll soak the carb in some cleaner and do a vac/pressure test. Anyone else ever have a similar problem?



I had a 200t doin that once...welch plug in the carb was loose so it was just dumping fuel...wouldn't rev over about 9500-10


----------



## a. palmer jr.

drf255 said:


> The way it always goes for me.
> 
> As for paint, nothing beats (besides powder coating) going to a PPG automotive paint dealer and picking up single stage urethane. Around $60 for a pint with reducer and hardener. They can color match it anyway you want and the finish is nearly indestructible.


 I hope you're right, just got done painting the rear bumper cover of wife's Merc with PPG Urethane. I've generally had good luck with that paint.


----------



## drf255

a. palmer jr. said:


> I hope you're right, just got done painting the rear bumper cover of wife's Merc with PPG Urethane. I've generally had good luck with that paint.


It's all about the primer on the bumper, I hope you know that.

The pink primer flexes, as does the color and clear. The grey primer doesnt, so if it gets tapped in a parking lot, the primer will splinter with the color on top.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

drf255 said:


> It's all about the primer on the bumper, I hope you know that.
> 
> The pink primer flexes, as does the color and clear. The grey primer doesnt, so if it gets tapped in a parking lot, the primer will splinter with the color on top.


 I used black primer on the bumper followed by the paint which is sorta black also. Since this is my wife's car all repairs are short term. I'll probably be painting it again anyway since this is her Walmart car..
I used black primer because she drove around for several weeks with just the primer on the bumper and it kinda matched the color of the car, which is dark gray metallic. Yes I know about flex on those plastic bumpers.


----------



## Brianlol

It's done ms460


----------



## Brianlol

I wish they'd come out with some aftermarket covers dammit! It just need to have them.


----------



## Perry pioneer

Looks real good, real good! And running on alcohol I see!


----------



## Brianlol

Yup lol the alcohol gave it 170 comp lolol

What can I say 
She likes her beer


----------



## PA Dan

Brianlol said:


> Yup lol the alcohol gave it 170 comp lololView attachment 429005
> 
> What can I say
> She likes her beer


Is it real beer or what big t drinks? If its whats on the glass then yes!


----------



## Stihlofadeal64

Is that still the "OEM" paint you were using, just checking.


----------



## big t double

PA Dan said:


> Is it real beer or what big t drinks? If its whats on the glass then yes!


Pilsner of life dan...Pilsner of life. Miller.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

On the bench now is an MS270 which I just bought at the flea market, needs a gas cap and has a broken throttle trigger. I have a new flippy cap, tried it on the saw and it wouldn't work. It appears that it was made backwards so I'll have to go find another new one. I'm not sure of the trigger part number, the IPL shows two, guess I'll have to take it off and hope the part number is on it..


----------



## PA Dan

big t double said:


> Pilsner of life dan...Pilsner of life. Miller.


You keep telling yourself that![emoji12]


----------



## treeslayer2003

038 avs and a 260


----------



## Ray Bell

Brianlol said:


> It's done ms460View attachment 428993
> View attachment 428994
> View attachment 428995
> View attachment 428996
> View attachment 428997
> View attachment 428998


Great job on the saw, and great choice on beer. I have these same glasses I keep in the freezer. Nothing like an ice cold Stella.


----------



## Brianlol

It's 8.5 homemade Indian rye saison beer LOL bla bla bla
Other wise strong **** and help with my patience lolololololol


----------



## Brianlol

And I also love stella


----------



## RiverRat2

A MS290 But it pays real good!!!!


----------



## mikerecike

KG441c said:


> Masterminded 390xp. Freshing up the topend with a new Meteor piston and rings and cleaned cylinder up. Ordered new plastics and a few other goodiesView attachment 410154
> View attachment 410155


What did you clean the cylinder with? Nice job.


----------



## big t double

PA Dan said:


> You keep telling yourself that![emoji12]







Poop on you dan!!


----------



## Ray Bell

big t double said:


> View attachment 429067
> 
> View attachment 429068
> 
> 
> Poop on you dan!!


Now this is funny


----------



## PA Dan

big t double said:


> View attachment 429067
> 
> View attachment 429068
> 
> 
> Poop on you dan!!


Real nice Ted!


----------



## team117

I've got 3 ms261's on my bench now. I can't do anything with them because the OEM cylinder's are on back order as well as piston's. Its been over a month waiting on the parts. I'm about ready to part them out.


----------



## KG441c

mikerecike said:


> What did you clean the cylinder with? Nice job.


Thanks. Wire wheel


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Ordered both parts I need today, hope these work. Ordered a half dozen flippy caps, maybe one or two will be all right..


----------



## Rx7man

What's on my bench? well.. I have a honda XR400 that needs a 3rd gear.. that happened on the same day I broke my XR500... don't know what happened there.. runs fine when its cold and then detonates like a bag of marbles when it warms up
Also on the bench is a Holset 351VE turbo to go into my truck when I get the electronics side of it figured out... 

Not quite small enough to fit on the bench is a Yazoo riding mower that needs cosmetic work (has a 40 year old briggs that starts on the first pull though), and a 50 year old baler that needs routine service before I work the heck out of it in the coming week.

I think I made a deal with a neighbor for a Husky 2100.. he's got a half dozen of them, non running.. I get a good complete saw out of the deal if I get a couple running for him.. Considering I'm going to be making a ProCut sawmill next winter it might be good to have a powerplant bigger than my husky 65's... 
Also have a line on parts for the husky 61 freebie that is cosmetically in nice shape but needs a P&C and coil.


----------



## Mastermind

I'm in the middle of porting an 084 top end right now......


----------



## R DeLawter

old-cat said:


> My bench is getting buried in saws and I can't do squat! It's been two weeks now since that 181se saw attacked my leg and its still got a big knot. Doc says I have to stay prone for it to heal.



Get better quick. I wondered why you haven't posted as much.


----------



## rattler362

Dang cat hate to hear that get well soon


----------



## old-cat

THANKS for the get well wishes!
Well, my leg is about 98% better. When I get up in the AM it looks good, no swelling, then at the end of the day it's ugly again. BUT no where near as bad.
I don't have much saw work anymore and I refuse to take on any work unless someone brings it to me.


----------



## huskihl

old-cat said:


> THANKS for the get well wishes!
> Well, my leg is about 98% better. When I get up in the AM it looks good, no swelling, then at the end of the day it's ugly again. BUT no where near as bad.
> I don't have much saw work anymore and I refuse to take on any work unless someone brings it to me.


Glad you're back cat. Gotta keep on keepin on


----------



## big t double

A guy dropped me off a few boxes of 056 parts yesterday and says "see if you can make a runner for me and keep the rest"...so the disassembly has begun.


----------



## PA Dan

big t double said:


> A guy dropped me off a few boxes of 056 parts yesterday and says "see if you can make a runner for me and keep the rest"...so the disassembly has begun.
> View attachment 431270


Nice!


----------



## Deets066

big t double said:


> A guy dropped me off a few boxes of 056 parts yesterday and says "see if you can make a runner for me and keep the rest"...so the disassembly has begun.
> View attachment 431270


When you get that finished up I'll drop of my box of 076!


----------



## Mastermind

big t double said:


> A guy dropped me off a few boxes of 056 parts yesterday and says "see if you can make a runner for me and keep the rest"...so the disassembly has begun.
> View attachment 431270



I might need a few parts Ted.........


----------



## big t double

Mastermind said:


> I might need a few parts Ted.........


lemme know...haven't checked ignitions yet. I think you have my number?


----------



## Mastermind

I can find you......

I have two new coils. Yeah baby.


----------



## Deets066

Trx250r180 said:


> When my crank seal started leaking i had to go as rich as you are to compensate for the air leak ,at 1 turn out it would not idle down fast ,would come down real slow ,may not be your problem but something to look for .


It was my crank seal, I finally got around to fixing that saw, well I got the new seal in anyway. Just have to throw it back together and vac test again


----------



## Mastermind

Throw it back together?


----------



## Jeremiah

Fixing a 290 for a poor sap that backed a bobcat over it...
And gotta finish my 075 rebuild.
And my 84.. and and and..


----------



## Deets066

Mastermind said:


> Throw it back together?


Yep, that's all I got time for


----------



## Jeremiah

Just finished a 045 carb rebuild fit a friend.. saw runs and oils awesome but when you turn it in its side to oil up the oil dumps out by the chain cover ....?
It still has enough oil to last the tank of fuel out...
The saw was horribly abused when I got it.. the dog/ bumper spike was broken..!! How do you do that?


----------



## Deets066

How long you suppose this would have lasted.


----------



## huskihl

Deets066 said:


> View attachment 432243
> How long you suppose this would have lasted.


Junk clips?


----------



## Deets066

huskihl said:


> Junk clips?


It's a newly acquired 660 with an aftermarket top end. I'm guessing it was from installation


----------



## 67L36Driver

Deets066 said:


> View attachment 432243
> How long you suppose this would have lasted.



I can't remember which of my old mag. turds (Lombard?) it was, but it had Westinghouse Micarta piston pin plugs instead of clips.


----------



## Mastermind

I just tore down a 346 with an aftermarket top end........it just had one clip in it......


----------



## Deets066

Mastermind said:


> I just tore down a 346 with an aftermarket top end........it just had one clip in it......


----------



## Mastermind

Deets066 said:


>



The top end went in the trash.........good used (ported) OEM jug, and new Meteor piston going back on.


----------



## Jon1212

Father's Day gifts from my wife and kids.


The Homelite Bar and Chain Oil now resides on the window sill behind my bench.


----------



## Deets066

Mastermind said:


> I just tore down a 346 with an aftermarket top end........it just had one clip in it......


I think all wrist pin clips should be like the 090 clips, those are so much easier to deal with


----------



## redfin

Jon1212 said:


> View attachment 432316
> 
> Father's Day gifts from my wife and kids.
> View attachment 432317
> 
> The Homelite Bar and Chain Oil now resides on the window sill behind my bench.



There was some thought behind that gift. Very nice Jon. This week I'm moving and I haven't touched a saw in weeks. It has taken me two full days to move my shop and I'm not done. I can't wait to get back into my saws.


----------



## Mastermind

redfin said:


> There was some thought behind that gift. Very nice Jon. This week I'm moving and I haven't touched a saw in weeks. It has taken me two full days to move my shop and I'm not done. I can't wait to get back into my saws.



Do I need a new address?


----------



## Jon1212

Mastermind said:


> Do I need a new address?


Yes, ship all unclaimed 70-90cc saws to....

The Dirty Hippie
420 Glassbong Lane
Cacti Utah


----------



## Mastermind

I heard you were moving.......


----------



## Jon1212

Mastermind said:


> I heard you were moving.......


Yes, I am.

To: 141 Cottle Lane
Jamestown TN.

Howdy, neighbor.


----------



## Mastermind

That will not work. This is a no hippie zone. Sorry


----------



## Jon1212

Mastermind said:


> That will not work. This is a no hippie zone. Sorry



Just think of Hippies as Hillbillies with longer hair, more teeth, and equal hygiene.


----------



## PA Dan

Jon1212 said:


> Just think of Hippies as Hillbillies with longer hair, more teeth, and equal hygiene.


I dont care who you are that right there is funny![emoji23]


----------



## Mastermind

Jon1212 said:


> Just think of Hippies as Hillbillies with longer hair, more teeth, and equal hygiene.



<<<<<<<<Offended.


----------



## Jon1212

Mastermind said:


> <<<<<<<<Offended.


----------



## Mastermind

This is my offended face.


----------



## MustangMike

Now my Uncle, who could not stand Hippies, used to go to Mountain Man reunions. He grew his hair and beard so long he looked like a cross between Santa Claus and a hippie.

So we are in the grocery store in the evening buying some food for the hunting cabin. Of course he is wearing his Woolrich, and an ammo belt filled with Winchester 50-110 shells. This young guy, obviously from the City (NY), wearing a handgun in a shoulder holster, comes up to him and asks "what are those for". My Uncle, w/o missing a beat replies "We use them to shoot City folk who come up to the country".

Truth be told, my Uncle was born and raised in the Bronx, and learned to shoot picking off rats with a 22 at the dump.

You just can't make this stuff up!


----------



## redfin

Mastermind said:


> Do I need a new address?



Yepper, I'll give you a call Mr Randall. BTW since you and I chatted I sorted my septic pump. Woot!


----------



## redfin

Jon1212 said:


> Yes, ship all unclaimed 70-90cc saws to....
> 
> The Dirty Hippie
> 420 Glassbong Lane
> Cacti Utah



Oooh its a good thing its only a 60. But if you have any interest in a 99cc jug Randy may be able to make that happen.


----------



## big t double

Headway...slowly making it


----------



## Jon1212




----------



## Deets066

Started of with this


----------



## Deets066

Ended up with this


----------



## Deets066

Not much better , but I ain't puttin to much money in this one


----------



## Mastermind

RAT ROD !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deets066

Mastermind said:


> RAT ROD !!!!!!!!!!


That's exactly what I said! It's wearing that cylinder you sent me.


----------



## Grey

Hippie infestation.
http://southpark.cc.com/clips/103809/hippie-infestation


----------



## Deets066

Mastermind said:


> RAT ROD !!!!!!!!!!


Squish ended up at .034
Compression 175 
Freeporting just a little


----------



## a. palmer jr.

On my "bench" right now is a 2004 Cavalier, in for front wheel bearings. I was delivering saws and noticed a grinding noise in the front end so figured I'd better fix it. I hope that's all it needs..


----------



## Perry pioneer

266 not on the b
ench but the kitchen table...


----------



## VinceGU05

Got a mates 036 magnum for bearings and seals. Gees she's a rattily old thing!!


----------



## Sty57

361 tank handle had a run in with a log.
Got that replaced and it's good to go. 









Thanks, Brian


----------



## drf255

Ported 036. Anxiously awaiting Devcon Putty. 





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## drf255

Added Husky Deflector and opened up stock opening. Dual port now. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## weimedog

A 1981 Sea ray SR200 with a 305 small block chev


----------



## Mastermind

weimedog said:


> A 1981 Sea ray SR200 with a 305 small block chev



You must have a big bench.


----------



## weimedog

yup


----------



## a. palmer jr.

One side done on the Cav. I'll spend a day or two recovering, see if that fixed it, and eventually go to the other side. Lotta rust under there..


----------



## Brianlol

Deets066 said:


> Ended up with thisView attachment 432715
> View attachment 432718


Dude


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Brianlol said:


> Dude


 Someone turned a Stihl into a Poulan/Craftsman!


----------



## Brianlol

a. palmer jr. said:


> Someone turned a Stihl into a Poulan/Craftsman!


Wow lol
U ain't kidding


----------



## Brianlol

Perry pioneer said:


> 266 not on the bView attachment 432768
> ench but the kitchen table...


What's the alcohol % in that lol
10 % lol


----------



## PA Dan

Its actually much lower than you would think! Its right around 5% if I remember correctly.


----------



## Brianlol

Lol ever have seirra Nevada torpedo 
7.2%. That's my liky lol


----------



## PA Dan

Yep but I prefer their Kellerwies!


----------



## Brianlol

PA Dan said:


> Yep but I prefer their Kellerwies!


Kellerwies? Never had it. What's it like ? Is it a hoppy beer?


----------



## weimedog

a. palmer jr. said:


> Someone turned a Stihl into a Poulan/Craftsman!




That would be easier than turning those plastic 390's and the like into pro level Husqvarna's  ( Uh oh..... this might hurt!) (Poulan's and all those class Stihl from 017 to 390's are clam shells)


----------



## PA Dan

No its not very hoppy. Its their wheat beer and its very smooth.


----------



## Brianlol

PA Dan said:


> No its not very hoppy. Its there wheat beer. Very smooth!


Cool


----------



## Perry pioneer

Yeah the Samuel Smith organic chocolate stouts around 5%. Sure is tasty though I want another.


----------



## Brianlol

Perry pioneer said:


> Yeah the Samuel Smith organic chocolate stouts around 5%. Sure is tasty though I want another.


I like more alcohol % lol
I get right to the point with drinking less with great taste


----------



## a. palmer jr.

weimedog said:


> That would be easier than turning those plastic 390's and the like into pro level Husqvarna's  ( Uh oh..... this might hurt!) (Poulan's and all those class Stihl from 017 to 390's are clam shells)


 Clam shell saws are okay for some uses..I kinda like working on them, especially changing bearings, crankshafts, seals..


----------



## weimedog

Yea I like my 350's... clam shells with a plastic case! But they work. BUT u can argue... Husky mid range saws are the pro cases with lesser filter/top ends like the 555's or simply plastic and a few detuned details like the365 vs. 372's..... Where clam shell over laps pro level designs is where many folks spend their money... that $500 dollar range. Does it matter? No, not really unless needing for a reaction on a place like this..

I have a 455 on the bench with crush/dropped from a bucket truck damage. The guy has used it in a pro logging environment since he bought it in 2005.... but to listen to many experts it's not a suitable saw for that role but there it is, still runs nice just gravity and 30ft put a hitch in it's git along. Obviously clam shell's have been performing well for a very long time. Just a Pita to work the cylinder for more compression. But who cares about that??

SO I have a 455 with a broken handle and mashed covers on the bench.... And the Sea Ray is right next to it and drawing my attention away from saws for a while...


----------



## catbuster

Deets066 said:


> Started of with thisView attachment 432709
> View attachment 432710



Somebody got a fireline saw haha


----------



## Terry Syd

weimedog said:


> Yea I like my 350's... clam shells with a plastic case! But they work. BUT u can argue... Husky mid range saws are the pro cases with lesser filter/top ends like the 555's or simply plastic and a few detuned details like the365 vs. 372's..... Where clam shell over laps pro level designs is where many folks spend their money... that $500 dollar range. Does it matter? No, not really unless needing for a reaction on a place like this..
> 
> I have a 455 on the bench with crush/dropped from a bucket truck damage. The guy has used it in a pro logging environment since he bought it in 2005.... but to listen to many experts it's not a suitable saw for that role but there it is, still runs nice just gravity and 30ft put a hitch in it's git along. Obviously clam shell's have been performing well for a very long time. Just a Pita to work the cylinder for more compression. But who cares about that??
> 
> SO I have a 455 with a broken handle and mashed covers on the bench.... And the Sea Ray is right next to it and drawing my attention away from saws for a while...



I just had 'bigrick95rr' ask for some advice on modding the 455. He read my thread on modding the 450 and I told him how to do a muffler mod, trim 1/2mm off the exhaust side of the piston and match the strato and intake. He seems quite happy with the results. The total outlay for the mods - 0$.

So if you are rebuilding a 455/460 Husky, a new ring and a bit of easy work can get you a strong running, reliable saw for a minimum outlay. Perhaps I can get him to post his results...


----------



## Deets066

catbuster said:


> Somebody got a fireline saw haha


Yeah, it came from redoakman on the tradin post. He disclosed everything, so the deal was all good. I originally was goin to get new plastics but what the hell, it ain't gunna cut any faster.


----------



## big t double

PA Dan said:


> Yep but I prefer their Kellerwies!


----------



## PA Dan

big t double said:


> View attachment 432963


Lol tastes like...


----------



## weimedog

Terry Syd said:


> I just had 'bigrick95rr' ask for some advice on modding the 455. He read my thread on modding the 450 and I told him how to do a muffler mod, trim 1/2mm off the exhaust side of the piston and match the strato and intake. He seems quite happy with the results. The total outlay for the mods - 0$.
> 
> So if you are rebuilding a 455/460 Husky, a new ring and a bit of easy work can get you a strong running, reliable saw for a minimum outlay. Perhaps I can get him to post his results...




Awesome info! All I've done have been muffler mods as that seems to make them sound faster...  And on my old 455 it like more fuel than as it was set stock. Haven't looked inside one yet. Maybe that is a place to wander next.


----------



## bigric954rr

Yea I would open up the 455 I use mine for cutting a lot of rail road tie with a 20 inch bar . It was bogging down a little on some of the cut as I pushed it. 

With terry's help I modded the saw did a few little cuts but haven't pushed it hard yet . Waiting on more ties to cut soon. But so far good jump in power it ripped though the one tie I had left.

I added a new type of spark plug RCJ6Y pulled the gasket off filed a little off the flat part to get it to sink a little deeper in combustion chamber and added a new gasket from a alum can.

I did a little porting and shaping of the piston . There more to be had there as I took small amounts out being cautious 

Over all it starts better and pulls harder I had to added a lot more fuel to the carb to get it to run right. I also turned the oil pump screw to max to lube up the chain at the higher speed.

After I finish breaking up and installing new concrete driveway. I will be cutting down some big trees so I will update then. Sorry about the spelling I'm typing from a tiny smart phone .


----------



## bigric954rr

I also wanted to add if any one has a link to a good cheap 460 cylinder and new piston / ring send me a link . 

I think my old ring might be a little worn it looked a little rough. When I get time I plan to do a compression test on it to see how the ring is doing. I think I could gain a little more with just a new ring. But this is just a guess as it might look rough but is sealing good.

I've had the saw for close to 8 years now. I wish I did this modding sooner 
I was looking at a stihl MS441 c-m to put a 24 ish bar on it and put a 16 on the 455. but now I will wait another year to keep playing and pushing the 455


----------



## Perry pioneer

How about some high octane that's dated 1929? I haven't opened it, I drink a beer every other month.


----------



## Deets066

Perry pioneer said:


> How about some high octane that's dated 1929? I haven't opened it, I drink a beer every other month.View attachment 433005


It takes you a year to drink a six pack?!


----------



## Perry pioneer

Yeah I used to be a professional but diabetes slowed me down, I got enough experience and really don't miss it...


----------



## Mastermind

How about a trio of 390XPs?


----------



## bryanr2

Mastermind said:


> How about a trio of 390XPs?
> 
> View attachment 433341



Now that you have gotten several 661cms across your bench, what is your opinion pros vs cons of the 390xp vs 661cm?


----------



## Mastermind

I've done 15 MS661s so far........

I love that saw. It's never gonna be a race saw...........the M-Tronic system is RPM limited, and runs a little rich. Both of those things are OK with me. It makes a great work saw. The 390XP is also a great saw, and is likely stronger after these are both ported.

It still comes down to personal preference........which saw feels better in *your* hand?


----------



## Stihlofadeal64

Mastermind said:


> How about a trio of 390XPs?
> 
> View attachment 433341



Beautiful, all lined up and ready for the slickin-up.


----------



## bryanr2

Mastermind said:


> I've done 15 MS661s so far........
> 
> I love that saw. It's never gonna be a race saw...........the M-Tronic system is RPM limited, and runs a little rich. Both of those things are OK with me. It makes a great work saw. The 390XP is also a great saw, and is likely stronger after these are both ported.
> 
> It still comes down to personal preference........which saw feels better in *your* hand?



make mine a 288xp.


----------



## rattler362

bryanr2 said:


> make mine a 288xp.


I second that.


----------



## Stihl working hard

Mastermind said:


> I've done 15 MS661s so far........
> 
> I love that saw. It's never gonna be a race saw...........the M-Tronic system is RPM limited, and runs a little rich. Both of those things are OK with me. It makes a great work saw. The 390XP is also a great saw, and is likely stronger after these are both ported.
> 
> It still comes down to personal preference........which saw feels better in *your* hand?


And I love what you do to them to Randy my 661 is very strong thankyou again


----------



## big t double

Takin a good 1123 motor out of a bad tank housing and swapping it into a good 1123 tank housing. Clam shells are the spawn of satan


----------



## PA Dan

big t double said:


> Takin a good 1123 motor out of a bad tank housing and swapping it into a good 1123 tank housing. Clam shells are the spawn of satan[emoji23]
> View attachment 433579


Preach it brother! Wait we agree on something? [emoji15]


----------



## big t double

PA Dan said:


> Preach it brother! Wait we agree on something? [emoji15]


Absolutely not . There's a miller lite sittin right outside the scope of the picture


----------



## Mastermind

I just finished 3 390XPs last night. Hopefully the stink of bloodthirsty Huskys has aired out of the shop.......


----------



## dolmarkid

my masterminded 660 feels awsome in my hand along with my 395 and 372


----------



## Mastermind

I just hope those hopped up Huskys didn't try to slaughter my Stihls overnight. Them Swedes are fast.......but the Germans are pretty damn tough.


----------



## VinceGU05

Got a Stihl 034 av super on the bench with absolutely rooted bearing and seal clutch side. Flywheel side is better but still dodgy. 
Owner wondered why it couldn't be tuned right. [emoji12]


----------



## Mastermind

At least he knew to stop trying to tune it.


----------



## VinceGU05

Pretty sure it was the reason it smoked the original P&C. He just put a new kit on it. 
Usual symptom , real fast idle, rattily and noisy. And that was during idling. Lol


----------



## Homelite410

My first screened pipes on a 361 muffler.


----------



## Mastermind

Wow.....that looks great !!!!


----------



## Sty57

Homelite410 said:


> My first screened pipes on a 361 muffler.


That looks Awesome!!!!
What did you use for the screen? looks like a stock one that you moved to the other side.


----------



## Homelite410

Sty57 said:


> That looks Awesome!!!!
> What did you use for the screen? looks like a stock one that you moved to the other side.


Yes sir it is the stock one and I ordered another for the stock location.



like so.


----------



## Sty57

Homelite410 said:


> Yes sir it is the stock one and I ordered another for the stock location.
> 
> 
> 
> like so
> 
> .[/QUOT


 I just did one but a little different.


----------



## Homelite410

Very nice, silver solder?


----------



## Sty57

Homelite410 said:


> Very nice, silver solder?


No I didn't have any, so i used bronze rod


----------



## Homelite410

Cool, I've never tried brass or bronze rod on a muffler, dole some cast bit no sheet metal.


----------



## Sty57

It's not as nice as Silver but I just used what I had at the time. You do have to put a lot more heat to it to get it to flow.


----------



## Homelite410

I know silver can be temperamental too. Too much heat and its in your face.


----------



## Sty57

The nice thing about bronze is the fit doesn't have to be perfect. It will fill up any gaps that you have.


----------



## Homelite410

Sty57 said:


> The nice thing about bronze is the fit doesn't have to be perfect. It will fill up any gaps that you have.







can't see it now but that was the biggest gap I ever filled with silver. Almost .156" wide. Way too much silver in that muffler. 5105 Dolmar cat removal.


----------



## Sty57

Wow you could almost jump over that gap! Your a lot better than I am.


----------



## Mastermind

I could never fill that gap with silver...........


----------



## Sty57

Homelite410 said:


> Cool, I've never tried brass or bronze rod on a muffler, dole some cast bit no sheet metal.


This is one I did on my 2186. Just cut the old deflector off and made a new bigger one.


----------



## Homelite410

Sty57 said:


> Wow you could almost jump over that gap! Your a lot better than I am.





Mastermind said:


> I could never fill that gap with silver...........


Thanks for the kind words fellas, I'm nothing special. It took
a small flame, patience and a prayer. That muffler has 32.00 worth of silver solder in it.


----------



## Homelite410

I had this on the bench today.. Engine swap now need a coil......


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> I had this on the bench today.. Engine swap now need a coil......


You going to turn the girls loose on that?


----------



## Homelite410

Well, the 9 yo can ride it already, but the others are too small.


----------



## Stihl working hard

Homelite410 said:


> My first screened pipes on a 361 muffler.


Lovely job on the muffler looks factory


----------



## Homelite410

Thank you, that was what the customer wanted. As close as I could get it!

I did however add silver to the crimp gullet for strength, but you can't tell with out looking hard.


----------



## VinceGU05

VinceGU05 said:


> Pretty sure it was the reason it smoked the original P&C. He just put a new kit on it.
> Usual symptom , real fast idle, rattily and noisy. And that was during idling. Lol



Clutch side fell apart.




Flywheel side still intact but rumbly.


----------



## Deets066

Been workin on stuff for our 4th of July parade

spent a good amount of time polishing the 088 up, so I guess that makes me a psp


----------



## VinceGU05

Apart from the crack in the air filter cover I swear it looks brand new that 088. 
Love the LED lights on the tractor [emoji106]


----------



## Agrarian

Started cleaning up the split crankcases on three 262's in anticipation of taking over the kitchen some day when the wife is gone so that I can install the crank bearings.

My brother gave me the head to a hydraulic filter that I have been wanting. A quick trip to the local hardware store for some plumbing pieces, a side trip to the local auto store for a large spin-on filter, a little creative drilling and I now have a filter system on my cheapie TSC parts washer.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

I got my automotive work out of the way, back to saws...I have two Stihls a MS390 which needs a p/c and a MS361 which also needs one. The 390 is apart and cleaned, waiting for the kit in the mail. I never buy a running saw anymore, seems like...


----------



## VinceGU05

Got landed with this old beast. A Wacker Bhb25 2 stroke jack hammer/drill. 



Was looking all dandy and stuff till the carby came off [emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Homelite410

Current puzzle on my bench. Nothing fancy.



helicoiled the base block, new bearings, seals, piston &cylinder, metal clamp and a mm..


----------



## Definitive Dave

Got some nonsense sorted out today in the shop, still need to get the upper level shelves for bins put up and a bench built for the corner but I did manage to get an 064 finished now that I have a handle on the whole limited vs unlimited ignition wormhole. It runs great I put a GB bar on it and I don't imagine it will be here long. Started pulling parts for a pair of MS460s that are next on the build box. Somehow the MS441 engine swap keeps getting put on the back burner 
DDave


----------



## PA Dan

Wow! Looks great Dave! Mike and I are going to have to take a trip up to see you!


----------



## 67L36Driver

DDave: sent you a message via evilbay. Call my cell.
Carl.


----------



## Definitive Dave

PA Dan said:


> Wow! Looks great Dave! Mike and I are going to have to take a trip up to see you!


anytime, just call ahead so you don't interrupt my nap 
DDave


----------



## Definitive Dave

67L36Driver said:


> DDave: sent you a message via evilbay. Call my cell.
> Carl.


shot you a PM, ebay inundates me with hundreds of messages daily I have a hard time sorting the wheat from the chaff
Dave


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Put the finishing touches on my Poulan 25DA a couple of days ago, cleaned up a Stihl 390, gonna put a p/c in it tomorrow then I'll start on my Stihl 361 which also needs a p/c. Getting a few too many saws for my space so something will get sold this Fall. Tried selling a few lately but it must be the wrong time of year or....


----------



## Homelite410

just out of the oven.


----------



## Definitive Dave

that is art right there


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20

I have my Lane recliner on the bench/fix it station. Can't sit at the confuzzer without my chair.

It blew out 2 of the riveted pivot studs. They are a shoulder bolt kind of thing. You can't get them and i am not buying the complete mechanizum!!!
So, i am cleaning off the lathe so i can make a fix for this terrible issue.

I got an almost new Murray rear engine riding mower for some work i did. It needs a drive belt. The underside of the mower deck still has paint on it. Not bad for 2hrs of wrench turning. Now i have 2 riders for a 1/2 acre of lawn.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Having one of those days, rebuilt 2 carbs to try on my MS390 and they both did the same thing so I'm guessing I have an air leak. Tried putting a p/c on the 361 which isn't an easy job either, liked to never got the piston inside the cylinder, wrist pin clips were difficult to get seated, not a big fan of working on either of these but eventually I hope to get them both going.

Just started the 361 a few minutes ago, it had a few more problems, found a hole in the fuel line so ordered a new one. I may have to check the 390 for fuel line also, should have done that when it was apart but I got in a hurry..
Edit: Checked the fuel line on the 390 and it was fine. Changed it and filter anyway since I had them handly. It started and still wouldn't idle down so it looks like a tear down is in it's future if I don't use it for a door stop.


----------



## Stihl working hard

Definitive Dave said:


> Got some nonsense sorted out today in the shop, still need to get the upper level shelves for bins put up and a bench built for the corner but I did manage to get an 064 finished now that I have a handle on the whole limited vs unlimited ignition wormhole. It runs great I put a GB bar on it and I don't imagine it will be here long. Started pulling parts for a pair of MS460s that are next on the build box. Somehow the MS441 engine swap keeps getting put on the back burner
> DDave


Wow what a great looking shed


----------



## Stihl working hard

Homelite410 said:


> just out of the oven.


Awesome job on the muffler


----------



## Sty57

Homelite410 said:


> just out of the oven.


Is that powder? If so what and where are you getting it from.?
That did turn out awesome! !!

Thanks, Brian


----------



## Homelite410

Sty57 said:


> Is that power? If so what and where are you getting it from.?
> That did turn out awesome! !!
> 
> Thanks, Brian


Power? Do u mean powder?


----------



## Sty57

Yah sorry

Thanks, Brian


----------



## Sty57

My old oven died last year, I just found a different one that needs one new heating element. Then I can do some powder coat again for my stuff.

Thanks, Brian


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Another not so lucky day working on a Stihl MS390, had the wierdest thing happen, I fueled it up to start it and it ran decent at first then it started running fast and I couldnt slow it down so I decided air leak and started tearing it down. When I got the engine out I noticed the pulse line nipple missing. It wasn't on the engine and wasn't on the pulse hose either! I looked around and never did find it. I had a few other engines around so I tried taking one off another engine and couldn't get them out so I ordered one. I know it was there when I plugged the line onto it. Very strange.


----------



## Stihl working hard

a. palmer jr. said:


> Another not so lucky day working on a Stihl MS390, had the wierdest thing happen, I fueled it up to start it and it ran decent at first then it started running fast and I couldnt slow it down so I decided air leak and started tearing it down. When I got the engine out I noticed the pulse line nipple missing. It wasn't on the engine and wasn't on the pulse hose either! I looked around and never did find it. I had a few other engines around so I tried taking one off another engine and couldn't get them out so I ordered one. I know it was there when I plugged the line onto it. Very strange.


It's haunted


----------



## Homelite410

Homelite410 said:


> Power? Do u mean powder?


No sir, its grill paint.



this is hi temp powder.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Stihl working hard said:


> It's haunted


 You know, the way it's been going around here I think I'll hang up some garlic around the shop..


----------



## Stihl working hard

a. palmer jr. said:


> You know, the way it's been going around here I think I'll hang up some garlic around the shop..


LMAO


----------



## Stihlofadeal64

Homelite410 said:


> No sir, its grill paint.
> 
> 
> 
> this is hi temp powder.




Both appear to be presentations of a serious craftsman. I can appreciate both pictures of your work.


----------



## Homelite410

Thank you! Here is a couple more!












I really do enjoy doing these.


----------



## raumati01

What was on my bench was a stihl 025, I dont really want to work on anther one of these. It was one of a bunch of saws I got from a guy who shifted his workshop from town to his garage . I also got 
A stihl 051
2 041s
064 parts saw
066 parts saw
one and a half 056 magnums
026
034 
Husky 61
2 266s
55 missing it muffler 

Well the 025 is finished, I'm thinking the 55 next on the bench then the 026.


----------



## Agrarian

I started building up one of my torn down and cleaned up 262's only to find that the wrist bearing I ordered is too large in diameter by about 0.020. The listing on ebay said it was OEM for the 257 which has the same bearing as the 262. Now I have to do the whole ebay return dance. Equally my fault, I should have cross-checked the Husky number they listed but they claimed to be a Husky authorized business so I let my guard down.

While that plays out, I have two other 262's that need to be cleaned up so that will fill my time.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64

Homelite410 said:


> Thank you! Here is a couple more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really do enjoy doing these.



Nicest looking muffler mod's I have seen. I need to get me one of those


----------



## Mastermind

I'm here now.


----------



## Mastermind

I've got a few 2100XP jugs on my bench.......what are y'all wrenchin on?


----------



## Deets066

Shortend the chain on the 50" for my 090. I had lengthend it out to run a 404 10 pin, dropping back to an 8


----------



## dolmarkid

Soon to be a ported 385xp with big end rod bearing failure


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Still waiting on parts for my MS390, looks like next week now. Going to flea market tomorrow, see what kinda bargains they have if weather permits of course..


----------



## VinceGU05

Nuffin! Clean bench [emoji15]


----------



## Definitive Dave

Mastermind said:


> I've got a few 2100XP jugs on my bench.......what are y'all wrenchin on?
> 
> View attachment 436359


I started porting the two on the far left as you can see. I really should get credit for the streamlined cooling fin design they employ


----------



## jmssaws

This bench is in my basement the one in my shop is clutterd.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

The only bargain I got at the sale today was a Husqvarna 51, looks to be in excellent shape once I got the dirt cleaned off it, seems to run good also. Kinda cheap, not a give away though. I think the chain had been sharpened by someone who didn't know how though..
On the way home however I picked up an 041 Stihl and a 290 Stihl, the 290 was a customer saw though..gotta fix it when it's cool enough to go outside..it's 92 right now in the shade..


----------



## big t double

Still fartin around with an 056. Swapping an sem coil over to it after replacing leaking crank seals.


----------



## gaspipe

It's been a while since I've had the time to **** around with a saw. Work has been keeping me very busy....my next project....






But I recently got my hands on a Shindaiwa 680. I spent the morning tearing it down and cleaning it up, and the afternoon swapping the piston, a mildly ported cylinder, new rings, kitting the carb, changing ring gears, modding the muffler, tuning it, etc. This saw is a really fun chunk of yesteryear. I was listening to and old Rev Horton Heat CD, so it completed the genre thingy. 





















Big fun!


----------



## a. palmer jr.

The last three saws I've had were Stihl 290 saws and all three had leaky crank seals, very odd. Of course they also had bad pulse hoses..The owners of these saws had the carburetor adjust screws almost all the way out. I guess when they still wouldn't idle they figured it was time to take them to the shop..


----------



## Andyshine77

Homelite410 said:


> Thank you! Here is a couple more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really do enjoy doing these.



Tig I assume?


----------



## Homelite410

That's all silver solder. Unfortunately I do not own a tig welder.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64

Homelite410 said:


> That's all silver solder. Unfortunately I do not own a tig welder.


And very nice work for solder at that!


----------



## rattler362

Some very fine work very slick.


----------



## gaspipe

I finally got the time today to assemble another fine old saw. It got a new piston and rings, muffler mod, and a light port cleanup. Full wrap bars, a NOS Sachs Dolmar bar (.404), new 7 pin rim, etc. This saw had a billet intake mod that had a really dead K&N on it when I bought it. When I cleaned and kitted the carby, I decided to put a foam Unifilter on it. I'm still missing a chain brake, but here she is, ready to cut some timber.





















She's a fine old brute of a saw.


----------



## Vizionary

Also a Sachs-Dolmar over here.
A Sachs-Dolmar 112 (Silver star?).
Got the saw for free because it wont run. 
It is from 1986. Saw looks good and rebuild the carb and runs fine now. 












Don't look at the mess in the background, and missing tools [emoji14].
Pic was made when i was rebuilding the whole shop. Looks better now imo [emoji2] 

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Trying to figure out where to start on an 041 Stihl that won't start. It has 150 compression, a healthy spark and won't even hit when I put a bit of fuel mix down the carburetor. I thought it made a little noise a couple of days ago when I did this but nothing today. I checked the plug and it was wet. I checked the spark again and it was good. The fuel mix is good, non ethanol stuff.


----------



## Totembear

Check the seals, especially on the clutch side. Had an 041 that had the same problem and it was leaking around the worm gear seal AND also between the seal and the crankcase. It ran good when I replaced the seals and got a new worm gear with the seal already mounted to it.


----------



## Jon1212

a. palmer jr. said:


> Trying to figure out where to start on an 041 Stihl that won't start. It has 150 compression, a healthy spark and won't even hit when I put a bit of fuel mix down the carburetor. I thought it made a little noise a couple of days ago when I did this but nothing today. I checked the plug and it was wet. I checked the spark again and it was good. The fuel mix is good, non ethanol stuff.


 
Mayhaps the spark is good under ambient conditions, but is lost under compression?


----------



## Mastermind

Too much fuel in the crankcase perhaps? 

Tie the throttle open, set the piston at TDC, and set it in the sun for a few hours.


----------



## hseII

Mastermind said:


> Too much fuel in the crankcase perhaps?
> 
> Tie the throttle open, set the piston at TDC, and set it in the sun for a few hours.



Self Tanning Workz.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

I let it sit overnight, went out this morning and changed the sparkplug, put a small amount of mix in the sparkplug hole and she fired up and ran for a short while. I wasn't expecting it to run for long because the carb and the gas tank were empty. I just was wondering if the conditions were there for it to run, like maybe it was out of time or something. I just received this as a parts saw and was surprised that there weren't very many parts missing so I think I can make a runner out of it!


----------



## big t double

Got this ol beast put back together and test ran tonight. 



Here's the on deck circle. I'll dig into the 044 first then the 036's. The other two will sit and rot for a while...and yes..the reeboks are for sale, make an offer. But my next project is a non running b-80 wheel horse sitting in my garage. My first foray into the land of four strokes. Unfortunately it's too big for my bench so I can't include it here


----------



## Deleted member 83629

this old saw carb needed a complete rebuild replaced the fuel lines it runs fine now.
it smoked for about 10 minutes i guess it had a bunch of stale mix in the crankcase.


----------



## blk05crew

Runs good but going to replace the crank seals and oil pump ring. Can't quite get the idle right after carb kit, so hopefully that'll take care of it.


----------



## Vizionary

I'm waiting on a husqvarna T435. Can buy it for a good price, saw is never used. Also thinking to sell my Stihl MS240 because i have 2 of them. 

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chainsaw Jim

This thing was a pile of sawdust with a handle when I started. Now my cleaning bench looks like a mulch pile.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

The 041 is just about ready to take off the bench. I put some fuel and bar oil in it this morning and after a few stumbles it ran great. Adjusted the carb and now it idles and runs at high speed too. I can't wait to get a bar and chain on it and cut some wood! I have to wait for now, I've ordered a air filter and filter cover for it.


----------



## Definitive Dave

Chainsaw Jim said:


> This thing was a pile of sawdust with a handle when I started. Now my cleaning bench looks like a mulch pile.


those are bout 50cc right?
Someday I might need one 
DDAve


----------



## Trx250r180

this pos was on my bench ,leaked bar oil all over it ,so i put it under the bench


----------



## Definitive Dave

Trx250r180 said:


> this pos was on my bench ,leaked bar oil all over it ,so i put it under the bench
> View attachment 437405


That just gives it a chance to leak all over the floor 
Dave


----------



## Chainsaw Jim

Trx250r180 said:


> this pos was on my bench ,leaked bar oil all over it ,so i put it under the bench
> View attachment 437405



A red eye goes under a boat, not a bench.


----------



## hseII

Trx250r180 said:


> this pos was on my bench ,leaked bar oil all over it ,so i put it under the bench
> View attachment 437405



Don't you normally wipe yours down before you bring them in?

Moobs told me to get a puppy pad on the one I've got that isn't house broke.


----------



## Vizionary

I'm looking for a new vacuum/pressure tester. Found this mityvac with some attachments. What do you guys think of this set? http://m.ebay.com/itm/400040793375

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastermind

That's the set I have.


----------



## Vizionary

Mastermind said:


> That's the set I have.


Oh fine, do you like it? And is it with all connectors to screw onto the cilinder etc?

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastermind

It works very well. You will have to get, or make block off plates.


----------



## huskihl

Definitive Dave said:


> those are bout 50cc right?
> Someday I might need one
> DDAve


I've never run one, but 123cc has to have ungodly torque


----------



## Abrasive_Wheels

This is what I have been working with


----------



## Chainsaw Jim

huskihl said:


> I've never run one, but 123cc has to have ungodly torque



Yeah me too, but I don't want to run it to find out until I clean the piston and cylinder of any carbon and go through it. I plan on having it powder coated with good old Mculloch yellow and black after I get it clean and fired up. I'm keeping my fingers crossed hoping not to find internal mag rot. It has good compression and good feeling bearings, all rubber is in surprisingly good shape. A $25 asking price strongly persuaded me to become the second owner of this fine machine.


----------



## Definitive Dave

Chainsaw Jim said:


> Yeah me too, but I don't want to run it to find out until I clean the piston and cylinder of any carbon and go through it. I plan on having it powder coated with good old Mculloch yellow and black after I get it clean and fired up. I'm keeping my fingers crossed hoping not to find internal mag rot. It has good compression and good feeling bearings, all rubber is in surprisingly good shape. A $25 asking price strongly persuaded me to become the second owner of this fine machine.


that is a steal at 10x the price


----------



## huskihl

Chainsaw Jim said:


> Yeah me too, but I don't want to run it to find out until I clean the piston and cylinder of any carbon and go through it. I plan on having it powder coated with good old Mculloch yellow and black after I get it clean and fired up. I'm keeping my fingers crossed hoping not to find internal mag rot. It has good compression and good feeling bearings, all rubber is in surprisingly good shape. A $25 asking price strongly persuaded me to become the second owner of this fine machine.


I'm a firm believer that the dino oils of yesteryear helped preserve rather than destroy rubber like today's synthetics seem to


----------



## redfin

PA Dan said:


> Wow! Looks great Dave! Mike and I are going to have to take a trip up to see you!


Pick me up enroute, kthanxbye Dan.


----------



## weimedog

How they arrived.....




One 54mm bore and the other 56mm


----------



## Chainsaw Jim

huskihl said:


> I'm a firm believer that the dino oils of yesteryear helped preserve rather than destroy rubber like today's synthetics seem to



It had sat in a connex box for 40 years untouched. The inside of the fuel tank looked as if it were freshly rinsed with a sip of good fuel left behind and the cap was crusted on showing no signs of being opened the entire sit. Inside didn't smell stale and if I didn't know any better I'd say he just rinsed it out before I got there.
I'm really not expecting to find any rot inside the case. *crosses fingers


----------



## Agrarian

Tried to save a few bucks by buying OEM wrist pin bearings on ebay. I may have gotten OEM but the bearings are for the clutch not the wrist pin. So now I'm waiting for an order from Jacks with a bunch of other stuff. Killing time by cleaning up the last three 262's before the parts arrive. I picked up a 257 "donor" saw that I'll scavenge parts from for doing any future 262's. The 257 specific parts (tank, carb manifold, etc) I'll clean up and list on ebay.


----------



## Vizionary

Ideal weather outside to work in shop today. Windspeeds up to 70 mph, and rain pours out of the sky. It rained in 24 hours more than in the whole month of july here in Belgium. 
Let's fix the half choke problem on the Stihl MS240 then. 

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stihlofadeal64

weimedog said:


> How they arrived.....
> 
> View attachment 437652
> 
> 
> One 54mm bore and the other 56mm
> 
> View attachment 437653



Would that be a Hutzl entire 066 or 660?


----------



## Stihlofadeal64

Homelite410 said:


> That's all silver solder. Unfortunately I do not own a tig welder.



I'd love to see a video of the process. My hungry mind would love to learn. Would you consider making a video?


----------



## weimedog

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> Would that be a Hutzl entire 066 or 660?




Plus or minus... 

I was inspired by watching my wife & step daughters competing a jigsaw puzzle while we were on vacation.... just thought maybe a 3-d mechanical puzzle might be an interesting concept....for them. My wife took the challenge. Thought a "theme" video might be fun. The 56mm version is a beast BTW.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64

weimedog said:


> Plus or minus...
> 
> I was inspired by watching my wife & step daughters competing a jigsaw puzzle while we were on vacation.... just thought maybe a 3-d mechanical puzzle might be an interesting concept....for them. My wife took the challenge. Thought a "theme" video might be fun. The 56mm version is a beast BTW.



Ok, list the pluses and the minuses -- you got this cat curious


----------



## weimedog

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> Ok, list the pluses and the minuses -- you got this cat curious


In due time....


----------



## VinceGU05

Last of the 192's. New OEM P&C and rebuild. Runs well. 

Next will be the 084 for new fuel line and impulse line, and finish polishing the plastics.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64

weimedog said:


> In due time....


Been thinking about doing one. Saw a few threads where there were some problems with the pistons on some of the Hutzl models. 
Not sure I read where any of that was solved so I've been skiddish. Maybe you can do a thread.


----------



## weimedog

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> Been thinking about doing one. Saw a few threads where there were some problems with the pistons on some of the Hutzl models.
> Not sure I read where any of that was solved so I've been skiddish. Maybe you can do a thread.



The parts to work aftermarket builds are cheap therefore low/no risk so that shouldn't stop you! Maybe A video, I'll see. I'll let others do the focus on "AM only" builds as I'm more interested in the "extending life" concept as I did with the 372's. Sort of like celebrating the basic design...and using AM to get more useful life and/or possibly punch. Analogous to using Edelbrock to replace Rochesters to improve a small block if its possible.. we will see! The problem with a strictly AM build is it doesn't show fit to OEM so is slightly off target... I'll see. So far they run well. Just want real time with them for a bit before going forum public with them...and ... Which pistons? I haven't built a lot of different saws types... only Husqvarna 350's and 372's with Huztl parts. Just dipping the toe in the water on the "dark side" (As defined by my Husqvarna/Jonsered friends) with this 660. Looking for more scrap 066's too to complete the premise. The parts I have so far look solid. Time and use will tell! Much to my chagrin I've really had fun with these 660's! I'm pretty much a Jonsered enthusiast. These 660's look like a simple and solid design which is why from the time of the 066's to now they have been a favorite for the pro! Aftermarket is a way to extend their service life in my mind. A great design....not ready to be retired from the saw world.


----------



## PA Dan

Just finishing up this oem rebuild for a buddy who runs a tree service. It got a bath in the ultrasonic to clean it up. It got a new piston and cylinder, seals, carb kit, ignition wire, dual port muffler with cage reduction and screen replacement. New HD filter, av's and roller catcher. It had an issue this this week and it took an extra set of eyes to catch it! Didn't know a saw would run with the impulse line not connected to the case! Thanks for the help Mike! Ran a tank through it today just to make sure all was good with it! Noodles anyone?


----------



## Vizionary

PA Dan said:


> Just finishing up this oem rebuild for a buddy who runs a tree service. It got a bath in the ultrasonic to clean it up. It got a new piston and cylinder, seals, carb kit, ignition wire, dual port muffler with cage reduction and screen replacement. New HD filter, av's and roller catcher. It had an issue this this week and it took an extra set of eyes to catch it! Didn't know a saw would run with the impulse line not connected to the case! Thanks for the help Mike! Ran a tank through it today just to make sure all was good with it! Noodles anyone?


Nice work. Always good to see that it was totally worth it rebuilding and repairing a saw. 

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vizionary

Got my Husqvarna T435 in the shop.
Nice saw, only the chainbrake is garbage. Got it for a cheap price so took it. Pics following soon [emoji4] 

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Vizionary said:


> Nice work. Always good to see that it was totally worth it rebuilding and repairing a saw.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


 Seems that some of those bigger Stihl saws have a pulse line that's a bit too short, one pull in tough wood and out it comes! I had one like that and maybe the combination of a short line plus spongy mounts made it happen. The saw didn't run once the line was out though, it may have popped a little bit..


----------



## Vizionary

Pics like i promised [emoji4] 
















Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Stihl 041, still waiting on the mail for some final parts. It runs but won't be able to use without an air filter and a bar. I built up a chain for it last night.


----------



## MustangMike

Dan, good work on that 660, and although it is not real clear, looks like you also got a Whitetail in that pic!


----------



## wigglesworth

I have a saw bench...

Somewhere...


----------



## Mastermind

wigglesworth said:


> I have a saw bench...
> 
> Somewhere...



Who are you?


----------



## PA Dan

MustangMike said:


> Dan, good work on that 660, and although it is not real clear, looks like you also got a Whitetail in that pic!



Ahh Mike very observant! But do you see only one? Thanks on the 66!


----------



## Vizionary

Hmm have some problems with my husqvarna T435. It starts good, and idlrs good. When you rev it up it goes very good. Also when you saw it also goes very well. I pruned a whole tree and has plenty of power. But when it is on idle and you hit the throttle 3 or 4 times in a row it just dies. What can cause this? I was thinking about the L screw? 

I also have a video if you don't understand what i mean.


Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chainsaw Jim

Vizionary said:


> Hmm have some problems with my husqvarna T435. It starts good, and idlrs good. When you rev it up it goes very good. Also when you saw it also goes very well. I pruned a whole tree and has plenty of power. But when it is on idle and you hit the throttle 3 or 4 times in a row it just dies. What can cause this? I was thinking about the L screw?
> 
> I also have a video if you don't understand what i mean.
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk



Back the L screw out an eighth turn and bump it again. The more you turn it the more responsive it should get. 
Then you'll need to turn your idle screw or it won't idle.....and retune your H.


----------



## Vizionary

Chainsaw Jim said:


> Back the L screw out an eighth turn and bump it again. The more you turn it the more responsive it should get.
> Then you'll need to turn your idle screw or it won't idle. Then you will need to retune your H.




Here is the video. https://vid.me/Xr8C

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chainsaw Jim

Vizionary said:


> Here is the video. https://vid.me/Xr8C
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk



Oh, so it's actually throttling up, just not coming back off without dying. I must have misread your post above to lead to tuning advise. 
There could be a couple things... bad carb, bad bearing seal. Start your process of elimination. The first thing I always check is the piston and work my way back to the carb and then down.


----------



## Chainsaw Jim

I not an expert on check valve problems in carbs, but I think this could possibly be a symptom of that.


----------



## Vizionary

Chainsaw Jim said:


> Oh, so it's actually throttling up, just not coming back off without dying. I must have misread your post above to lead to tuning advise.
> There could be a couple things... bad carb, bad bearing seal. Start your process of elimination. The first thing I always check is the piston and work my way back to the carb and then down.


I have a friend who is a mechanic at a husqvarna dealer. I think i am going to ask him. I don't want to screw things up [emoji4] 

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vizionary

Chainsaw Jim said:


> Oh, so it's actually throttling up, just not coming back off without dying. I must have misread your post above to lead to tuning advise.
> There could be a couple things... bad carb, bad bearing seal. Start your process of elimination. The first thing I always check is the piston and work my way back to the carb and then down.


Btw Piston looks pretty weird to me, because idle and full revving etc is good. Also in the wood it has a lot of power and the compression seems good to me. So i think like you are saying there is something with the carb or an air leak or something. 

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

Dan, yea 066, sorry about that. I only can find one, to the right of the tree. Is it real or a target?


----------



## PA Dan

MustangMike said:


> Dan, yea 066, sorry about that. I only can find one, to the right of the tree. Is it real or a target?


To the right of the tree is Fred my 3D target. My kids named him many years ago! If you look in the background to the left you will see my skull mount that I just got back. I set him on the wood pile for some pics!


----------



## MustangMike

Nice, got a similar one a few years ago.


----------



## PA Dan

Last year archery!


----------



## MustangMike

Good deal! My biggest buck was with archery, still hunting on the ground in former apple orchard, but the rack was broken. He had his nose to the ground, and I was in the shadow of an apple tree, he came 15 yards away before he lifted his head and I let fly.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64

PA Dan said:


> To the right of the tree is Fred my 3D target. My kids named him many years ago! If you look in the background to the left you will see my skull mount that I just got back. I set him on the wood pile for some pics!



No wonder he got kilt -- he got all tangled up in the bobbed war! [/QUOTE]


----------



## hseII

MustangMike said:


> Nice, got a similar one a few years ago.



Is that a Liberty Bumper?


----------



## PA Dan

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> No wonder he got kilt -- he got all tangled up in the bobbed war!


[/QUOTE]
Aww now you know my secret![emoji41]


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Parts came today for the 041 and I slapped it together...
Heavy little thing compared to the new Stihls. I started it up and tried to tune it, adjusted it every which way and sometimes it felt like it had an air leak, then I looked and the tank was about out of gas. Now I have to start adjusting it all over again, after I fill it up that is..


----------



## Totembear

I just finished my little firewood saw. I just had a hankerin' for a saw to add to my stable. She ought to treat me right in my old age!!!!


----------



## PA Dan

Totembear said:


> I just finished my little firewood saw. I just had a hankerin' for a saw to add to my stable. She ought to treat me right in my old age!!!!View attachment 438086


They are nice little saws!


----------



## Totembear

I've had an 026 pro for a while but the carb puddles a little bit on that and I just like to piddle around and run a different saw every once in a while. The little bit I've run it tonight I can tell she is already pulling at my heartstrings!!!


----------



## Onan18

weimedog said:


> Analogous to using Edelbrock to replace Rochesters to improve a small block if its possible.



Come on Mr. Engineer, we all know that the Rochester is a MUCH more modern and refined design than the Edelbrock (Carter).

Joe


----------



## Mattyo

372xp on the mill...getting squish optimized


----------



## MustangMike

Onan18 said:


> Come on Mr. Engineer, we all know that the Rochester is a MUCH more modern and refined design than the Edelbrock (Carter).
> 
> Joe



Double Pumper Holley!!!


----------



## MustangMike

hseII said:


> Is that a Liberty Bumper?



It is a Curt Cargo Carrier.


----------



## Onan18

MustangMike said:


> Double Pumper Holley!!!



You can have that fuel leaking son of a gun, great carb on the track, horrible on the street.

Joe


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Back in the sixties everyone was wanting fuel injection. Now that we have it people seem to think that carburetors are the way to go...


----------



## MustangMike

Onan18 said:


> You can have that fuel leaking son of a gun, great carb on the track, horrible on the street.
> 
> Joe



I ran them on 351 C, 390, 428 CJ, and 427 Ford. Never had one leak, but they made them run like they came off the track! Back in the day, it was the carb to have. However, I do prefer the FI and VCT on my current Mustang! Makes that 281 (4.6L) feel like a built 427 Ford (It has a Whipple Twin Screw Intercooled).


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Working on my 041, never got it to run and idle consistently so decided to tear it down, starting with the carb. Took the carb off and noticed right away it didn't have a gasket under it. I went ahead and took the plastic plate off and checked for the bottom gasket which it had. I put a new gasket under the carb and now I believe it's right.


----------



## Vizionary

Got some chains in to sharpen [emoji2] 

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## weimedog

Onan18 said:


> Come on Mr. Engineer, we all know that the Rochester is a MUCH more modern and refined design than the Edelbrock (Carter).
> 
> Joe


Tell that to my boat...that HAD the Quad Bog...


----------



## Chainsaw Jim

I pulled this little gem ms170 apart to de-carbon it and discovered a very sharp non chamfered transfer edge working hard on the piston. So I decided to smooth it up before putting it back together.


----------



## fearofpavement

I stripped down and cleaned a Poulan 2000 (or something that looks like it) to put on eBay for parts. I picked out some 1129 parts (stihl 020T) to put on eBay and I also sorted through some shipments I received of new parts and put those away and then fled the shop for the air conditioned house as it was hot as blazes today.


----------



## Onan18

weimedog said:


> Tell that to my boat...that HAD the Quad Bog...



Come on now, you should know how to set up a Q Jet, really not that hard. The guys at Rochester really knew their stuff, pretty much just need to leave it as they designed it. Maybe a size or two smaller on the primary metering rods, that's about it. I really like the variable venturi design, same carb will work equally as well on a 283 as a 454.

Joe


----------



## weimedog

Onan18 said:


> Come on now, you should know how to set up a Q Jet, really not that hard. The guys at Rochester really knew their stuff, pretty much just need to leave it as they designed it. Maybe a size or two smaller on the primary metering rods, that's about it. I really like the variable venturi design, same carb will work equally as well on a 283 as a 454.
> 
> Joe



All the twisting and turning.... come on what?? Took the one off...put the other one on and problem solved, leme see....you put your money where your mouth is? I'll swap even. You give me a Marine application Edelbrock 1409 or 1410. And I'll give the more sophisticated better engineered Quad that came off a small block marine application. How about that? You win your prize of a carburetor and I get another carb for the next boat project....oh yea..remember it has to be the marine version. If your not interested...so much for your opinion...

And..if you don't like the one from a 350 Small Block marine application...I'll trade one that came off a 454 street application for that Edelbrock "marine" application 1410 for my 454 marine project motor.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64

Aww now you know my secret![emoji41][/QUOTE]

I'll never tell


----------



## Onan18

I don't mess with boats sir, just a hole in the water to throw money in. However, if I run across a marine application Edelbrock at a swap meet I would be more than happy to rebuild it and send it your way in exchange for a rebuilt Q Jet. I am a big fan of Rochester carbs, have a tri-power setup I have pieced together over the years, and a Pontiac 455 to put it on, now all I need is a 62/63 Catalina to drop it in. Also have a 4G on the 283 in my 1965 Malibu SS convertible, have a small block dual quad intake (can't remember who made it, Offenhauser maybe?) drilled for two Q Jets, and several Q Jets I have accumulated over the years in the parts bin. I have ran Q Jets on 460 Fords in place of the Motorcraft 4360 and those were some pulling S.O.Bs.

Joe


----------



## Vizionary

Got an MS170 in the shop today.
Damn these things are small [emoji14].
Thing leaks oil all over the place.
Also it won't run at all.
Let's take a look this evening whats wrong with it.







Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## weimedog

Hey Mastermind... can you port this?? Will it run better when you are done?


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

Onan18 said:


> 283 in my 1965 Malibu SS convertible,.
> 
> Joe



 65 was last of my old cars I sold. Got mine in 81 and was a Malibu. 66 was a convt too.


----------



## hseII

MustangMike said:


> It is a Curt Cargo Carrier.


I'm not talking about the basket, I'm talking about what the basket is attached to!!

Nice Deer.


----------



## MustangMike

Thanks,

That is a Curt Hitch. We bought this vehicle off the lot, so it did not have a hitch. Good thing, because the factory thing is that small little #. This one just bolts right in, no welding, and is very solid, and full size. I like it a lot.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Nothing on bench for the last few days. I go out and start up a couple of saws that I recently rebuilt to kinda break them in I guess. Good time to clean the place up a bit..


----------



## Foragefarmer

026 intended for my GF in need of a crank case due to a spun bearing. And an 064 I picked up over the weekend that needs a little here and there. The biggest being an AV buffer.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Still working with my mole eradicator, man those moles are pesky things! They keep coming back!


----------



## 67L36Driver

a. palmer jr. said:


> Still working with my mole eradicator, man those moles are pesky things! They keep coming back!


Kill the grubs and the moles will move on to better diggs.

Meh. The school district used insect killer across the street and the moles moved to our yard. Damn army of them buggers.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Same thing happened when they used weed killer. Now our yard is dandelion city. Yikes!

I'd spray but it's a waste of money as everything burns up (except this year, wet!!) in August & September.


----------



## Mastermind




----------



## a. palmer jr.

67L36Driver said:


> Kill the grubs and the moles will move on to better diggs.
> 
> Meh. The school district used insect killer across the street and the moles moved to our yard. Damn army of them buggers.


 Right now I just about have them on the run.. I found a couple of new tunnels this morning which I doctored up before my morning coffee. I used to have dozens of eruptions in the yard, now I'm down to one or two so I guess it's getting there.


----------



## weimedog




----------



## blk05crew

Replacing the crank seals on a Stihl 038.


----------



## Agrarian

Finished the last three 262 projects. I had to deal with my first assembly failure where the pressure test passed but the vacuum test failed - up till now they always failed the pressure test if it was going to fail. This was a full rebuild from the crank on up but I reasoned that it probably was a seal issue. Sure enough, the o-ring seal on the flywheel side crank seal cover was leaking for some reason. It was a new o-ring so I don't know what its problem was but it stopped leaking after throwing some more oil on it and tightening the cover back down.

All three fired up quickly and required little adjustment. I did find out that the re-used rubber oil pump sump line was not sealing on two of them so I've had to order new parts. I should just bite the bullet and replace these automatically because their failure rate on re-use seems to be about 50%.


----------



## VinceGU05

Won an auction for. 262xp but the seller has gone MIA on me [emoji37]
In the meantime got 2 031av's coming and another 084 [emoji16]


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Customer saw, 044 Stihl with little compression. P/C looked good but rings were stuck. Waiting on parts, not from China though..


----------



## Mastermind

I'm just grinding along.


----------



## MustangMike

Rollin, Rollin, Rollin Rawhide! And there was Clint Eastwood, in his early days!


----------



## cgraham1

10mm 044. I think something's missing here.


----------



## Vizionary

Nothing mechanical today. Trying to get my wifi signal to the shop. Outside the door you have full signal, one step inside and boom, whole wifi is away [emoji1] 

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stihl working hard

VinceGU05 said:


> Won an auction for. 262xp but the seller has gone MIA on me [emoji37]
> In the meantime got 2 031av's coming and another 084 [emoji16]


Are you buying your saws local or interstate Vince


----------



## Stihl working hard

cgraham1 said:


> 10mm 044. I think something's missing here.
> 
> View attachment 441739
> 
> View attachment 441740


You think


----------



## VinceGU05

Stihl working hard said:


> Are you buying your saws local or interstate Vince


The 031's given from interstate and 262 interstate and the 084 in my state but on the border.
Rare that anything comes up local without paying thru the nose for it. [emoji37]


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Vizionary said:


> Nothing mechanical today. Trying to get my wifi signal to the shop. Outside the door you have full signal, one step inside and boom, whole wifi is away [emoji1]
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


 Is it a metal building?


----------



## Vizionary

a. palmer jr. said:


> Is it a metal building?


No just a stone building build out of bricks. It even isn't isolated [emoji14] so it think something is stopping the signal, but what? 

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Sometimes in my shop the tv signal goes away, just have an indoor antenna, but I can open the garage door and the entry door and it comes back. I use a router at my house computer to my shop about 50 feet from the house or so and it has a decent signal to my laptop with doors closed and this is with fairly junky flea market equipment.


----------



## Vizionary

a. palmer jr. said:


> Sometimes in my shop the tv signal goes away, just have an indoor antenna, but I can open the garage door and the entry door and it comes back. I use a router at my house computer to my shop about 50 feet from the house or so and it has a decent signal to my laptop with doors closed and this is with fairly junky flea market equipment.


I think i'm going to buy some powerline adaptors. Then i can get a signal into the shop if i connect a router to it. 

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## a. palmer jr.

I've been extremely lucky that mine works. Bought a used cable modem and a router at a flea market, the router was in a box but it wasn't even the one pictured on the box. I plugged it all in, ran the numbers thing and it all worked! I could do that again 25 times and it probably wouldn't work..


----------



## Stihl working hard

VinceGU05 said:


> The 031's given from interstate and 262 interstate and the 084 in my state but on the border.
> Rare that anything comes up local without paying thru the nose for it. [emoji37]


Ian looking for a straight gases 040


----------



## a. palmer jr.

A fellow down the road from me has an 040 but myself and a neighbor have tried to buy it several times with no luck..


----------



## VinceGU05

Stihl working hard said:


> Ian looking for a straight gases 040


Ok will keep my eye out on it. Bit of a rare one to find tho.


----------



## Vizionary

My small husqy mower decided to stop mowing today. Makes a very bad noise even when not mowing. Think this is going to be a very costly and timeconsuming repair...







Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Maybe not...might just be a belt.


----------



## Vizionary

a. palmer jr. said:


> Maybe not...might just be a belt.








That iron hook is rubbing onto the magnet to turn on the blades. 

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

That looks exactly like my Sears Craftsman mower, but sprayed a different color!


----------



## Vizionary

MustangMike said:


> That looks exactly like my Sears Craftsman mower, but sprayed a different color!


Don't know wich model you have and when it is build but this is for 2015 models.

Craftsman T2000 Series, T3000 Series with Turn Tight: Husqvarna (These mowers are still made in the same plant that used to be owned by AYP (Amercian Yard Products) and Electrolux.

Craftsman G5100, G5500 with Turn Tight are also made by Husqvarna

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## mr.bear




----------



## a. palmer jr.

Is that some kind of brake to keep the blades from turning when they are disconnected? Kinda like a safety feature only maybe mis-adjusted? Don't know, just asking..


----------



## Vizionary

a. palmer jr. said:


> Is that some kind of brake to keep the blades from turning when they are disconnected? Kinda like a safety feature only maybe mis-adjusted? Don't know, just asking..


I also don't know it yet. But i'm figuring it out what it actually is. The only thing i know is that it is scraping onto that flywheel (or how should i call it) and that isn't correct .
Keep you updated!

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## big t double

that looks like a clutch stop.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

On my bench for the third time is my computer chair, broken after 2 times using the JB Weld and the third time using the JB plus putting a bolt in the thing and JB Welding it to the plastic arm. I give up on this project and am going to WalMart for a new one. Maybe I'll pick up a diet book while I'm there...


----------



## MustangMike

I believe it is a GT 5000, not new anymore. Has a Kohler Motor and 54" cut.


----------



## Stihl working hard

VinceGU05 said:


> Ok will keep my eye out on it. Bit of a rare one to find tho.


Tell me about it I have been looking for ages


----------



## redfin

Tonight was a 262 up for bearings and a minty 44/46 hybrid of my buddies. Oiler is modded, seals next waiting on the jug from machining to port it.


----------



## VinceGU05

i got a line up again  starting with 2 of these 031av's. one a full resto. the other get her running again.





finally all cleaned up. gees i hate the smell of dirty old saws.





hornets were nesting in the muffler and port 





blast and weld up rust holes ready for painting.





will need to turn the bearing on the left so it looks like the one on the right. bloody stihl and their special bearings NLA.





blasted up it looks like new!





blasted primed and painted.. lots more bits to do the same too while i wait for parts from OS.


----------



## VinceGU05

next will be the 262xp





then the stihl 084


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Just re-ringed a Stihl 044, now runs like a top, wished it was mine but returned to customer. Now I'll have to set the chainsaws aside for a little while so I can repair my bathroom subfloor. Sounds like quite a job, I'll be glad to be back in the chainsaw business next week..


----------



## PA Dan

Finally getting to the 036 PRO! It got a new oem piston, seals, fuel line, filter and impulse line. The cylinder wasnt bad and only needed a little cleanup. It also got a carb kit, ignition wire and thin base gasket. The clutch cover was cracked so I got one from Glock37 and a new air cleaner cover from the dealer.


----------



## JBA

PA Dan said:


> Finally getting to the 036 PRO! It got a new piston, seals, fuel line, filter and impulse line. The cylinder wasnt bad and only needed a little cleanup. It also got a carb kit, ignition wire and thin base gasket. The clutch cover was cracked so I got one from Glock37 and a new air cleaner cover from the dealer.


That saw would look a lot better sitting on that nice husky floor mat that you have. HAHAHA !!!!!!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastermind

This has been a heck of a thread huh?

Jon and I just got the NH311 square baler off the bench. It's been a while since we had a chance to work on it.......but is is now ready to test in the field.

Started with this......











Now we have this.....


----------



## Stihl working hard

Mastermind said:


> This has been a heck of a thread huh?
> 
> Jon and I just got the NH311 square baler off the bench. It's been a while since we had a chance to work on it.......but is is now ready to test in the field.
> 
> Started with this......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we have this.....
> 
> View attachment 443733
> 
> 
> View attachment 443734


Remanufactured Randy or beaten into submission looks great either way


----------



## Vizionary

When you have an air leak at the intake somewhere on the carb or so and you don't have an pressure/vac tester they always told me to spray carb cleaner or wd40 somewhere at the intake. If the engine speed changes you should have a leak. I was just wondering if this method is reliable? 

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## a. palmer jr.

The best way is to pressure test it, usually not too hard to rig up a pressure tester with something around the shop. 
I have three or four saws on my bench now, one I probably will just sell for parts and the rest fixable. I'm currently working on another Stihl 031 which came in with no spark. I disassembled it pretty completely and cleaned it all up including the points which was the problem. It now has fire but I haven't checked out the fuel system except I know it's all there. I'll try to finish it tomorrow if possible..


----------



## KG441c

Vizionary said:


> When you have an air leak at the intake somewhere on the carb or so and you don't have an pressure/vac tester they always told me to spray carb cleaner or wd40 somewhere at the intake. If the engine speed changes you should have a leak. I was just wondering if this method is reliable?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


Brass fitting in the sparkplug hole with hose fitting on the other end attached to about a continuous 10psi of compressed air. Block off exhaust and intake with rubber gasket flange material and spray everywhere u r checking with water/soap solution, and if that doesn't find it, submerge the saw underwater


----------



## KG441c

Husky 141, echo srm225, TB20CS, Husky 161 , Stihl 038 super. Had alil time to get the hybrid out and mess with it and has became one of my favorites


----------



## PA Dan

KG441c said:


> Husky 141, echo srm225, TB20CS, Husky 161 , Stihl 038 super. Had alil time to get the hybrid out and mess with it and has became one of my favorites View attachment 447478
> View attachment 447479


Looks great buddy!


----------



## KG441c

PA Dan said:


> Looks great buddy!


Thanks! Thats what Ive settled to like after alota saws Ive been through in 2 yrs. Ive about settled on 3 saws after having a slew of them . MM390xp, 440/460 Hybrid, and a 241c and all ported


----------



## Stihlofadeal64

KG441c said:


> Husky 141, echo srm225, TB20CS, Husky 161 , Stihl 038 super. Had alil time to get the hybrid out and mess with it and has became one of my favorites View attachment 447478
> View attachment 447479



OH MY! Sweet!


----------



## KG441c

Thanks!!


----------



## VinceGU05

KG441c said:


> Brass fitting in the sparkplug hole with hose fitting on the other end attached to about a continuous 10psi. Block off exhaust and intake with rubber gasket flange and spray everywhere u r checking with soapy solution and if that doesn't find it submerge the saw underwater


Set the points on.3 to .35 and she'll be a sweet runner. Just did the same recently. Had no spark, got the bits to retro fit a condenser and it didn't need it [emoji13]

Working on a solo 667 tonite then back to the 031's tomorrow and then a 084. Too many saws; not enough time [emoji37][emoji12][emoji16]


----------



## a. palmer jr.

I've got a problem with my 031, can't get it to start. It has about 140 compression and it looks like plenty of spark. Put a small amount of fuel mix in the plug hole and it wouldn't hit. I checked the spark again and it was working. I may try a different plug..


----------



## KG441c

a. palmer jr. said:


> I've got a problem with my 031, can't get it to start. It has about 140 compression and it looks like plenty of spark. Put a small amount of fuel mix in the plug hole and it wouldn't hit. I checked the spark again and it was working. I may try a different plug..


Also check keystock on flywheel


----------



## a. palmer jr.

KG441c said:


> Also check keystock on flywheel


 Yeah, it's a possibility but I checked it when I put the flywheel on after cleaning the points. But it does seem like it's in the ignition.


----------



## KG441c

a. palmer jr. said:


> Yeah, it's a possibility but I checked it when I put the flywheel on after cleaning the points. But it does seem like it's in the ignition.


Ya a bad plug or ignition can drive me crazy!! Lol! Trying a plug or extra coil sometimes easiest right out of the gate! Good luck


----------



## VinceGU05

a. palmer jr. said:


> Yeah, it's a possibility but I checked it when I put the flywheel on after cleaning the points. But it does seem like it's in the ignition.


Is the plug tight on the coil in the boot? Lead could be dodgy too. Flick the on off switch. To make sure only have spark when on position. 
Try more fuel. Points set to .35mm? They are very fussy on points gap. HTH.


----------



## Mastermind

What's on the bench? Hay..........we are baling tomorrow. 

After yesterday I was missing my bench. When I got off the tractor I was tired.


----------



## Vizionary

Started to repaint the whole woodstove, my dad tried to do it but it was one big mess. The panels had big colordifferences etc. Looks better now imo.






On the photo it doesn't look so good but in real it does 


Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vizionary

Everything is back in its position. Seems to be okay [emoji2] 

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trx250r180

Slinky saw ,it has stock porting ,i am skeered to start it .
a dual port muffler and an hd2 filter is in the future for this saw at least


----------



## a. palmer jr.

VinceGU05 said:


> Is the plug tight on the coil in the boot? Lead could be dodgy too. Flick the on off switch. To make sure only have spark when on position.
> Try more fuel. Points set to .35mm? They are very fussy on points gap. HTH.


The lead isn't the best and neither is the spark plug boot, it has a crack in it, I may have an extra somewhere. The switch is okay, tried it as well as another plug which didn't work either. I may go in when I get more time and set the points (again), they're probably a little off. If it still doesn't work I have one of those wima capacitors I can try. I got this saw non-running so I may have to look at some part numbers to make sure it has the right flywheel, etc.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

KG441c said:


> Ya a bad plug or ignition can drive me crazy!! Lol! Trying a plug or extra coil sometimes easiest right out of the gate! Good luck


 I'm pretty sure the coil is okay because it does have a hot spark, problem is it may not spark at the right time.


----------



## KG441c

a. palmer jr. said:


> I'm pretty sure the coil is okay because it does have a hot spark, problem is it may not spark at the right time.


ya thats why I ask about the keystock


----------



## Sty57

Powder coated my Recoil and Clutch covers yesterday.


----------



## Vizionary

Sty57 said:


> Powder coated my Recoil and Clutch covers yesterday.
> View attachment 447511
> View attachment 447512
> View attachment 447513
> View attachment 447514


Looks good!

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stihlofadeal64

Sty57 said:


> Powder coated my Recoil and Clutch covers yesterday.
> View attachment 447511
> View attachment 447512
> View attachment 447513
> View attachment 447514



Where is the source for the powder? Is that your day job?


----------



## Sty57

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> Where is the source for the powder? Is that your day job?


I got the powder off Ebay the color is RAL 9002. No I've had a EastWood powder coating kit for years, I just use an old oven in the garage.


----------



## VinceGU05

a. palmer jr. said:


> I'm pretty sure the coil is okay because it does have a hot spark, problem is it may not spark at the right time.


Check this clip out. They have a few good ideas in it and it's piss funny too [emoji12]


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Yep, that video shows how it's done. Sounds like that fellow had his saw apart a couple of times also. My thing is I try to fix it the easiest way first, then if that doesn't work I have to do it over..


----------



## big t double

First saws I've worked on in a while. Been busy gettin my wheel horse runnin. Coupla 201t's for a local tree guy


----------



## PA Dan

big t double said:


> First saws I've worked on in a while. Been busy gettin my wheel horse runnin. Coupla 201t's for a local tree guy
> View attachment 449221


What no Miller Light in the pic? You sure are slipping my friend!


----------



## merc_man

A bunch of junk. I really need to clean it. Heck i cant even see it.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Well, I got this 031 running. I put in an all purpose chip from Stens and it ran but not too well until I reversed the polarity at the chip now it runs fine. I put the chip in the front of the air box beside the carburetor and ran a separate ground wire to the coil frame. I had to wait awhile on a pair of buffers for the rear handle but I put them in this evening now she should be ready to go! The Stens number for the chip is 33-053. It said on the outside of the box that it wasn't for Stihl handheld products but I didn't notice it until I got home with it and thought might as well try it. I think it works better than the Nova II that I've been using on these but I haven't used this saw other than just starting it up in the shop..


----------



## big t double

PA Dan said:


> What no Miller Light in the pic? You sure are slipping my friend!


Hahaha nope no miller but there was a coors light off to the right hand side...forgot to include that for ya.


----------



## PA Dan

big t double said:


> Hahaha nope no miller but there was a coors light off to the right hand side...forgot to include that for ya.


Wow and I thought it couldn't get worse! I should learn to never under estimate your kind! I know left overs from the birthday party! [emoji41]


----------



## Mastermind

I'm here now.


----------



## Sty57

Mastermind said:


> I'm here now.


----------



## big t double

PA Dan said:


> Wow and I thought it couldn't get worse! I should learn to never under estimate your kind! I know left overs from the birthday party! [emoji41]


left over beers...yes, I like coors anyways so its cool. the best part was the left over beer brats


----------



## Mastermind

I'm back at the lathe. Mustang Mike.........today is the MS460s day on the bench.


----------



## Trx250r180

Mastermind said:


> I'm back at the lathe. Mustang Mike.........today is the MS460s day on the bench.


Which recipe does he get ?


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Just got a call, went from nothing on the bench to three saws, 2 old Homelites to repair and an 029 to rebuild.


----------



## Definitive Dave

started the day yesterday by cleaning off the bench entirely, went out this morning and somehow the chainsaw gnomes did this


----------



## Trx250r180

Hullo


----------



## Mastermind

Trx250r180 said:


> Hullo
> 
> View attachment 449511



QTLA


----------



## Fire8

Mastermind said:


> QTLA


Just checking you still on the hunt for the piston


----------



## Mastermind

For the 2100?


----------



## Fire8

Mastermind said:


> For the 2100?


For the 346


----------



## Mastermind

OK.......I've evidently forgotten something.


----------



## hseII

Mastermind said:


> OK.......I've evidently forgotten something.


Dooo Tail


----------



## Mastermind

hseII said:


> Dooo Tail



346 on the shelf..........forgotten after a parts order. It happens.


----------



## hseII

Mastermind said:


> 346 on the shelf..........forgotten after a parts order. It happens.



[emoji4]

And What Else? [emoji10]


----------



## a. palmer jr.

My three saws on bench turned out to be two, third one wasn't worth fixing. Turns out the second one might not either (Homelite Super EZ, no spark). Still rebuilding the 029 plus picked up an 026 that needs at least a piston, maybe more.


----------



## Mastermind

hseII said:


> [emoji4]
> 
> And What Else? [emoji10]



Nothing else forgotten........a few things avoided.


----------



## hseII

Mastermind said:


> Nothing else forgotten........a few things avoided.


BAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!


----------



## Fire8

hseII said:


> [emoji4]
> 
> And What Else? [emoji10]


I forgave randy that saw so ugly that he covered it up so he would have to look at it haha


----------



## hseII

Fire8 said:


> I forgave randy that saw so ugly that he covered it up so he would have to look at it haha


Same Hear.


----------



## Mastermind

hseII said:


> BAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!



We did test run that saw........it needed something else. I forgot what though.


----------



## hseII

Mastermind said:


> We did test run that saw........it needed something else. I forgot what though.


Porting, now that the Hag runs!!

It's not like I don't have 4ish more of the 70cc persuasion here. [emoji6][emoji6]

As long as it don't turn in to The Hippitated Poulan 4000, part deuce. 

That would be kinda funny though.


----------



## Mastermind

Mr Hippy bout went postal on me. I still have bad dreams and stuff.


----------



## hseII

Mastermind said:


> Mr Hippy bout went postal on me. I still have bad dreams and stuff.



Careful, the last guy to publicly admit to having a dream didn't fare so well.


----------



## Mastermind

I've got four of these big bastards to do right now. They take a while. Gotta add a 272 coil, and a high speed jet, plus port work.....


----------



## Rx7man

Nice saw 

I just got the Manhattan project OFF the bench.. I think I might qualify for the messiest workbench on AS right now.. I'm going to have to clean it up a little

Welcome the Husky 277


----------



## Mastermind

Rx7man said:


> Nice saw
> 
> I just got the Manhattan project OFF the bench.. I think I might qualify for the messiest workbench on AS right now.. I'm going to have to clean it up a little
> 
> Welcome the Husky 277
> View attachment 449732



Well? How's it run? I gotta know.


----------



## Rx7man

Runs pretty good.. I didn't have a loop of Stihl RS, had the Husky equivalent and it doesn't cut worth snot.. enginewise it's snorty, perhaps a little more timing than necessary.. with no flywheel key it's a little hard to set. it's quite capable of yanking the starter handle out of your hand. Now to see how it holds up.


----------



## Mastermind

I'm still trying to find a really good way to set static timing on certain saws. After you get them running you can check them with a timing light. 25° - 30° BTDC seems to be a good starting point in most cases.


----------



## Rx7man

Jennings et al were saying about 1.5-2mm BTDC, going more didn't really give much more results... on a saw like this with a 64mm rod and 36mm stroke, that works out to 1.4mm = 20* or 3mm = 30. Since I have no key, I stuffed a piece of ~2.5mm wire in squish band and set the flywheel to the same location as on the 61.. there's not a trace of a timing mark I can find on there, so it's a bit of a guess as to when the coil fires.. haven't put a timing light on it to see where for sure.

I just looked at the frequency analysis of the video I took of it running, it seems to make good power from about 6500 RPM to 9000, free revving to about 11,500.. starts to bog under 5000. I'm going to have to spend some time on that chain to make it actually cut.. rakers have to go down at least .010".


----------



## Fire8

Mastermind said:


> I've got four of these big bastards to do right now. They take a while. Gotta add a 272 coil, and a high speed jet, plus port work.....
> 
> View attachment 449728


Real Nice saws but me a 2100 is my choice


----------



## Rx7man

Fire8 said:


> Real Nice saws but me a 2100 is my choice


I have 6 of those coming into my shop this winter.. I get to keep one runner in exchange for making as many good ones as I can out of the rest of them.


----------



## Vizionary

Bought some new tools today. Really happy with it.


----------



## Mastermind

I love new tools.


----------



## hseII

ECHO CS-4500
No Spark



I Unplugged the Kill Switch, and still no Spark.

Is this going to be another lost cause, or is a Coil available?

Heath


----------



## Mastermind

I have a couple of top handled Echos. I have no ider if the coils are the same though.


----------



## Trx250r180

Crush.............


----------



## hseII

Trx250r180 said:


> Crush.............


Hush Debil


----------



## VinceGU05

Mastermind said:


> For the 2100?


What's the recommendation for one of these?


----------



## Mastermind

So far, either factory, or the 395XP piston (which takes quite a lot of work).


----------



## MustangMike

Randy, I want to see vids!!!! And we need to determine what to call it!

Keith, why no dp cover on the hybrid?

Brian, I don't think dp covers fit a 441, but good luck with it.


----------



## Macman125

Homelite 550 damn gas tank and bar oil tank are leaking into each other.


----------



## Mastermind

MustangMike said:


> Randy, I want to see vids!!!! And we need to determine what to call it!
> 
> Keith, why no dp cover on the hybrid?
> 
> Brian, I don't think dp covers fit a 441, but good luck with it.



Some of the earliest MS460s had the D style jug. I'd call it a MMWS MS460+  



maclovercp125 said:


> View attachment 450949
> Homelite 550 damn gas tank and bar oil tank are leaking into each other.



We have fixed that before on a couple of those. Not fun.........but doable.


----------



## hseII

Hey Moobs,
Have you already done the cylinder work on that 440 of mine that made its way to you?

I forgot that I had this ol' 46D cylinder laying around here....


----------



## Mastermind

Yeah, yours has been done for ages. I need to test run it again.


----------



## hseII

Mastermind said:


> Yeah, yours has been done for ages. I need to test run it again.


Cool.


----------



## Trx250r180

MustangMike said:


> Randy, I want to see vids!!!! And we need to determine what to call it!
> 
> Keith, why no dp cover on the hybrid?
> 
> Brian, I don't think dp covers fit a 441, but good luck with it.



yes ,they wont ,but i never said cover ,can still dual port a 441 by putting a hole in the lh side and running a husky deflector like the 3rd ports on my hybrids 



hseII said:


> Hey Moobs,
> Have you already done the cylinder work on that 440 of mine that made its way to you?
> 
> I forgot that I had this ol' 46D cylinder laying around here....



sell the 50mm and be a man and send the 46 jug


----------



## hseII

Trx250r180 said:


> yes ,they wont ,but i never said cover ,can still dual port a 441 by putting a hole in the lh side and running a husky deflector like the 3rd ports on my hybrids
> 
> 
> 
> sell the 50mm and be a man and send the 46 jug


HaHaHaHaHa.


----------



## Mastermind

I can do whatever muh dear friend Heath wants.


----------



## Macman125

I am thinking of using some type of gas tank sealant. I have tried to separate the tank halves, it's not happening.


----------



## Trx250r180

Mastermind said:


> I can do whatever muh dear friend Heath wants.


Awesome post sir .


----------



## Mastermind

maclovercp125 said:


> I am thinking of using some type of gas tank sealant. I have tried to separate the tank halves, it's not happening.



Oh yeah........

It can happen. You gotta use heat.


----------



## Rx7man

Mastermind said:


> Oh yeah........
> 
> It can happen. You gotta use heat.



Or a bigger hammer


----------



## Vizionary

New calendar for the shop [emoji2] 
I'm surprised to yours [emoji57]


----------



## MustangMike

I thought the D cylinders were only on early 046s. If they were on some early 460s, does that mean all 046s were Ds, or did they go back an forth.

I'm Confused!


----------



## Mastermind

I've seen them on both.


----------



## Macman125

Not likely to use a hammer. I saw a gas tank on the bay and they want $250 for it... Pure ridiculousness.


----------



## Macman125

I can't even get the screws to break loose.


----------



## hseII

Mastermind said:


> I've seen them on both.



This May or May Not Have been Muh Fault! [emoji41][emoji41]


----------



## Mastermind

maclovercp125 said:


> I can't even get the screws to break loose.



Drill off the heads, heat the halves, pull it apart. Use vice grips to get the screw shanks out, reseal everything, use new screws and reassemble.


----------



## Mastermind

hseII said:


> This May or May Not Have been Muh Fault! [emoji41][emoji41]



It is possible that I'm tripping today too. I've been in so many saws that I can't remember everything I've seen. JJ would be able to tell us with some certainty.


----------



## Macman125

How much heat? I am afraid of messing it up. What do I use to seal it back up once I have it apart?


----------



## Mastermind

We use a heat gun.......and try not to mess up the paint. Heat it from the sides that don't show. You might find that after all the screw heads are cut off that you can get it apart without heat. I did a thread on this using a Homelite 360 several years ago.


----------



## Macman125

I thank you a lot for the advice. I shall try the heat gun tactic. What about a sealant!


----------



## Mastermind

Oh. 

We use Yamabond, Hondabond, Titebond, etc.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

maclovercp125 said:


> I am thinking of using some type of gas tank sealant. I have tried to separate the tank halves, it's not happening.




What tank? I had a tank I think was never suppose to be separated, a dolmar 166. But it was leaking bar oil into the alky/nitro fuel $30 a gal and ruining it. So I took my best redneck shot. Used sealer for a gasket. Sealed with Threebond 1194 sealer and never had another problem. 
I also use it for all my poulan crankcases that use sealer instead of a gasket.


----------



## Trx250r180

Heaths new shirt


----------



## MustangMike

I'm gettin a different kind of hybrid!


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

If your hybrid saw dont have a 66mm 090 top on a stroked 3120 crankcase. Yours might be considered a Prius Hybrid.


----------



## MustangMike

No, just a 460/046 D hybrid, but I'll take it.


----------



## Mastermind

JeremiahJohnson said:


> If your hybrid saw dont have a 66mm 090 top on a stroked 3120 crankcase. Yours might be considered a Prius Hybrid.



I'm talking with a very talented machinist about building a stroker crank for the 3120.


----------



## mdavlee

Mastermind said:


> I'm talking with a very talented machinist about building a stroker crank for the 3120.


A guy in California?


----------



## Mastermind

No sir.


----------



## bigbadbob

I acquired a Husky 268 at the dump,, all there except the top cover.
It was dirty, only 60lbs compression, pulled the muffler all looks well.
Pulled the cylinder off, here is what I found, the locating pin for the ring may have been in to far,
I guess as the ring wore it was allowed to rotate, the ring gap traveled to the one side.
The ring was very stuck from carbon, only 1/3 was stuck, broke after trying to gently manipulate it off.
The cylinder is perfect, it and the piston are mahle and I dont think the saw has been apart, the piston flops around pretty good.
I could not get the pin to move.
Great $5 project.




BBB


----------



## Mastermind

I'm thinking you done good Bob.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

I would guess that guy that was going to do the 385/390 stroked crank.  Sounded like a top notch thinking out of the box type guy to me.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

About to muffler mod a echo 330evl and replace the seals on the crank this is gonna be fun


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

Sold a 330evl for $5 the other day just to get it off my shelf.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

i plan to either keep or sell it, seems like a dandy saw for limbing or small wood cuts good seems like it has torque not much chain speed but that is ok to me.


----------



## Sty57

I have my C9 getting ready to blast and powder coat. I think I have most of the parts I need to put it back together. 






Also made a few different sizes of defectors. 





Thanks, Brian


----------



## Dman7

Greetings to all,

I'm rather new here but I enjoy saw machinery and fixing them in the little spare time I have. I have amassed a modest fleet despite claims to not be a collector. Saws are like Pringles...

Latest projects are an old Onan Genny, and the reassembly of a Rupp Roadster that had been in parts for a few years.

Looking for help adjusting the oil pump on the 2100CD but it appears to be non adjustable...

thanks for looking!

Denis


----------



## Deleted member 83629

My antique general motors shop fridge made a fireworks show last night and i had to move it near the bench to heavy to pick it up, Power cord was frayed and ugly and the compressor start cap wires were ugly so i installed some heat shrink tubing on the compressor wires and replaced the power cord. Now i got cold drinks again i only wished it looked at good as it runs.


----------



## Dman7

My mother in law has same fridge. Runs amazing. Unbelievable.


----------



## drf255

Sty57 said:


> I have my C9 getting ready to blast and powder coat. I think I have most of the parts I need to put it back together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also made a few different sizes of defectors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Brian


Wish I could double like a post. 

Any plans for those folds? If you ever want to part with any, I'd be interested bud.


----------



## Sty57

drf255 said:


> Wish I could double like a post.
> 
> Any plans for those folds? If you ever want to part with any, I'd be interested bud.


I gave them all away to someone to try. Next time I make some I'll let you know. 
I made a bunch of different sizes and shapes because I have no idea what would fit on what.

Thanks, Brian


----------



## drf255

Playing with an MS260












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Vizionary

Sold my Sachs Dolmar 112 today...


----------



## Rx7man

bigbadbob said:


> I acquired a Husky 268 at the dump,, all there except the top cover.
> It was dirty, only 60lbs compression, pulled the muffler all looks well.
> Pulled the cylinder off, here is what I found, the locating pin for the ring may have been in to far,
> I guess as the ring wore it was allowed to rotate, the ring gap traveled to the one side.
> The ring was very stuck from carbon, only 1/3 was stuck, broke after trying to gently manipulate it off.
> The cylinder is perfect, it and the piston are mahle and I dont think the saw has been apart, the piston flops around pretty good.
> I could not get the pin to move.
> Great $5 project.
> View attachment 451275
> View attachment 451276
> View attachment 451277
> 
> BBB



You try heating it up in an oven or with a heat gun? might be enough to pop the ring loose.


----------



## bigbadbob

Rx7man said:


> You try heating it up in an oven or with a heat gun? might be enough to pop the ring loose.


To late,,,and I wont use the piston for fear of the same thing happening again.
Will source a meteor.
But thanks
BBB


----------



## Sty57

jakewells said:


> My antique general motors shop fridge made a fireworks show last night and i had to move it near the bench to heavy to pick it up, Power cord was frayed and ugly and the compressor start cap wires were ugly so i installed some heat shrink tubing on the compressor wires and replaced the power cord. Now i got cold drinks again i only wished it looked at good as it runs.
> View attachment 451356


Spray Bomb it and cover it with stickers. [emoji4] 

Thanks, Brian


----------



## Termite

Anyone know where all these pieces go?


----------



## Mastermind

Yep. I've rebuilt a bunch of automatic transmissions. They are far easier to me than many manual transmissions.


----------



## Termite

Mastermind said:


> Yep. I've rebuilt a bunch of automatic transmissions. They are far easier to me than many manual transmissions.


 Excellent I can use some info. Do you know if I can up grade the overdrive direct clutch with additional clutch plates if I buy the correct drum? The additional clutches was in the kit and I am replacing the drum because it has been hot. I think the only difference is the placement of the snap ring in the drum? It is a A500 or RE42.


----------



## Mastermind

I've done more TH350s, TH400s, Torqflight 727s, and C4 C6 trannys than any others. In some snap ring placement allowed upgrading the clutch packs, in others, the outer steel plates were different. Find a shop manual for the transmission you are building.


----------



## Termite

I have a manual.$30! It illustrates the location of the snap ring and number of clutches. However, I don't know if there is something I am not seeing. I need a coach with experience. I have one TH400 and one 4r75e= AODE on my resume.


----------



## Mastermind

Just see if there are two snap ring locations.......and check clearance after stacking clutches and steels.


----------



## Stihl working hard

Mastermind said:


> I'm talking with a very talented machinist about building a stroker crank for the 3120.


What a powerhouse that will be randy will that be using a limited or unlimited coil


----------



## Stihl working hard

bigbadbob said:


> To late,,,and I wont use the piston for fear of the same thing happening again.
> Will source a meteor.
> But thanks
> BBB


I swear by meteor pistons and caber rings Bob


----------



## Mastermind

Whuts on yer bench?


----------



## rattler362

I just got done with this

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## rattler362

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## redfin

Mastermind said:


> Whuts on yer bench?
> 
> View attachment 452033



Wazzat?


----------



## Mastermind

redfin said:


> Wazzat?



It's a "thing" that Jon is building.


----------



## PA Dan

I have one of these on the bench and 8 or 9 on the floor. Buddy has a tree service and has a bunch of non runners. Ill see how many I can get back in service! Might even get to keep one!


----------



## big t double

PA Dan said:


> I have one of these on the bench and 8 or 9 on the floor. Buddy has a tree service and has a bunch of non runners. Ill see how many I can get back in service! Might even get to keep one!


 I love those little things. No funky beer on your bench?

Here's what's on mine...complete with miller lite


----------



## Stihlofadeal64

big t double said:


> I love those little things. No funky beer on your bench?
> 
> Here's what's on mine...complete with miller lite
> View attachment 452050



O44 maybe ?


----------



## big t double

No. One size down chief. But I do have one of those 044 jobbers I'll be workin on next...keepin my eye out for an 046 cylinder for it


----------



## Stihlofadeal64

Mastermind said:


> Whuts on yer bench?
> 
> View attachment 452033



 I'm cornfused...it's part snickerdoodle and part sumptin else, but I caint decyfer what it is??


----------



## PA Dan

036?


----------



## Mastermind

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> I'm cornfused...it's part snickerdoodle and part sumptin else, but I caint decyfer what it is??



WooT WooT


----------



## VinceGU05

This incontant saw in on my bench. 





And in the other bench is this.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64

VinceGU05 said:


> This incontant saw in on my bench.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in the other bench is this.





And sitting in front of the ominous MS260C!


----------



## big t double

PA Dan said:


> 036?


Stupid 036 limit caps!!


----------



## PA Dan

big t double said:


> Stupid 036 limit caps!!


I eventually got mine all back together! Thought I broke something but I guess not! What a horrible design!


----------



## PA Dan

Why on earth does have to use...

A plastic holder
Two screws
Two springs
Four washers
Two caps
?????????


----------



## big t double

Outstanding German engineering? Except it's a zama carb...can we blame the Chinese?


----------



## VinceGU05

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> And sitting in front of the ominous MS260C!


I am trying to collect the "26 " range. Just waiting for a mint 026 pro to turn up to go with the 261cm.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64

I may have a minty 026, but coming across the woods to you is not cost effective!


----------



## Mastermind

I are grinding on a couple of 288s.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64

Mastermind said:


> I are grinding on a couple of 288s.


Does the wife know this?


----------



## Perry pioneer

Don't you just love nos parts,1957 IEL RA resto parts. Brand new and older than me got lucky on this haul...


----------



## Mastermind

Got the 288s done.........moving onto one 044.


----------



## Perry pioneer

Don't you just love nos parts,1957 IEL RA resto parts. Brand new and older than me got lucky on this haul...


----------



## MustangMike

Well, I know where the red control lever comes from!


----------



## Pud

Finally got some time for the $75 262 extra pee


----------



## Pud

Im hoping the mahle slug is ok with a ks jug


----------



## Pud




----------



## Pud

Is this the good one ?


----------



## Pud

Should clean up well , not too sure about the chip out the bottom of the intake and top of one of the transfer port tho


----------



## Deleted member 83629

a little bit of everything at my part time employment place. life can be on so fun.


----------



## Mastermind

Just check squish Pud. There is a little difference, but I can't remember which is the taller piston.


----------



## Pud

Im glad u said that i thought the mahle pin height looked a little lower but thought i was imagining things and left it at that


----------



## Mastermind

You'll find the same sort of differences in the KS VS Mahle in the Stihl setups as well. The 064 comes to mind here......but skirt length is where it is there I think.


----------



## Pud

I thought the windows in the ks piston looked a lot better aswell , hows things anyway mate ? My saws are going well ... Really well


----------



## Mastermind

I'm doing great. Just learning to take it easy a little more.


----------



## rattler362

Just got thru with the 034 the 455 is going to the TP soon


----------



## redfin

Couple of 446 hybrids. One I just finished and the other with carb issues, hopefully solved.


----------



## MGoBlue

Well it *was* on my bench earlier. @redfin it's now on its way to you. Thanks!


----------



## Stihlofadeal64

redfin said:


> Couple of 446 hybrids. One I just finished and the other with carb issues, hopefully solved.View attachment 452844


Two brudders from different mudders?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> Two brudders from different mudders?


----------



## redfin

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> Two brudders from different mudders?


Not sure who DA mudda is for either of these but one of them is my brudders.


----------



## Sty57

Got me a new winter project. 









Thanks, Brian


----------



## Mastermind

Nice.


----------



## Brianlol

3 more 660's


----------



## Mastermind

Not really on the bench........but this is what I've been tinkering on today.


----------



## Brianlol

Mastermind said:


> Not really on the bench........but this is what I've been tinkering on today.


A change from the routine lol


----------



## JBA

Mastermind said:


> Not really on the bench........but this is what I've been tinkering on today.


Did you do a timing advance and muffler mod on that sucker?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Duane(Pa)

Mastermind said:


> Not really on the bench........but this is what I've been tinkering on today.


You can do a lot of grindin' with that mutha! Don't ever let Bubba see how you get it fired up  He may want to take it for a spin


----------



## Sty57

Mastermind said:


> Not really on the bench........but this is what I've been tinkering on today.


Now that's nice. 

Thanks, Brian


----------



## Mastermind

I restored that machine over ten years ago. My brother in law has had it for about 8 years. He's done all he wanted to do with it........so he traded it back to me. The paint has held up damn good I think.


----------



## Daniel686

Would love to have one of those!! Could get logs across the creek a lil easier with that thing.


----------



## Daniel686

I've been tinkering with a $5 Poulan 25 micro deluxe today. Got it running pretty good. Fresh gas, new fuel filter, blew out the air filter, cleaned the plug, sharpened the chain. Best 5 bucks I've spent in a while!


----------



## Rx7man

After all that work it must be worth $10


----------



## Daniel686

Rx7man said:


> After all that work it must be worth $10



Oh come on now, it was a good bit of work I did. Took every bit of a half hour. So lets say $15


----------



## Mastermind




----------



## Rx7man

Daniel686 said:


> Oh come on now, it was a good bit of work I did. Took every bit of a half hour. So lets say $15


You charge a heck of an hourly rate


----------



## nstueve

maclovercp125 said:


> I can't even get the screws to break loose.


Try one of these... Helpful in many applications!
http://www.finditparts.com/products...muu-K4487823&gclid=CKKSspXK18gCFQczaQodzd4AnQ


----------



## Homelite410

A fat bottomed girl.


----------



## Mastermind

That's a weird looking bar Mike.


----------



## Homelite410

He he! Assembly bar baby! "I have a potty mouth".....


----------



## VinceGU05

Back onto the 084. 
Had a bit broken off 




Should look like this. 





Welded up. 





Grinding away.


----------



## nstueve

VinceGU05 said:


> I am trying to collect the "26 " range. Just waiting for a mint 026 pro to turn up to go with the 261cm.


My local dealer still has a NOS ms260 on the shelf! LOL... To Australia = too much $$$$.


----------



## huskyslinger

just got this baby all cleaned up and repaired today. Kind of a fun little saw to work on. But I'm looking for the high setting if anyone knows it? Thanks by the way love all the pics!


----------



## nstueve

Homelite410 said:


> A fat bottomed girl.


The real question is if that little mount will hold that big fat girl in the air!

Pipes?


----------



## Northerner

Just finished up an 06 365 sp, put a Raisman platt p&c on it. Kind of an experiment for me, see how it holds up. 

Next up, another 365, 97 model. Zama carb with bolt on intake. Purchased new by my Dad, took it as partial trade for my 357xp.....
It's been a very reliable 365 up till now, got some starting issues now if i remember correctly. Been sittin in the shop for a year. 
Gonna do a vac/pressure test. See what I find. Comp was ok, cylinder and piston look amazing for original cond.


----------



## VinceGU05

all done bar the tappped hole.


----------



## scallywag

VinceGU05 said:


> all done bar the tappped hole.


 
Nice work Vince!


----------



## VinceGU05

scallywag said:


> Nice work Vince!


Thanks Phil [emoji106]


----------



## Mastermind

VinceGU05 said:


> all done bar the tappped hole.



Hell that looks better than factory Vince.


----------



## VinceGU05

Thanks Randy. Start to finish took about an hr.


----------



## Sty57

First few pieces of my C9 blasted and powdered. 









Thanks, Brian


----------



## Mastermind

Very nice.


----------



## Sty57

Mastermind said:


> Very nice.


Thanks, I don't know if it's will run but it'll look good. [emoji6] 

Thanks, Brian


----------



## Deererainman

Rained today, so I went to look at a Rancher 55 from a local CL ad, but this followed me home.....

Piston looks good, cylinder looks good, plastic top faded, has good spark and the chain stop seemed to be bound up. It should be a good winter project to get it up to firewood cutting shape in the spring.


----------



## merc_man

Deererainman said:


> Rained today, so I went to look at a Rancher 55 from a local CL ad, but this followed me home.....
> 
> Piston looks good, cylinder looks good, plastic top faded, has good spark and the chain stop seemed to be bound up. It should be a good winter project to get it up to firewood cutting shape in the spring.
> 
> View attachment 455808
> View attachment 455809
> View attachment 455810
> View attachment 455811
> View attachment 455812
> View attachment 455813
> View attachment 455814
> View attachment 455815
> View attachment 455816


Whers the 55 rancher it never followed too lol

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastermind

I forgot how bad a tracked machine beats a feller up........till today.


----------



## Deererainman

merc_man said:


> Whers the 55 rancher it never followed too lol
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk



 The Ranchers just didn't speak to me like the 288xp did......


----------



## merc_man

Deererainman said:


> [emoji38] The Ranchers just didn't speak to me like the 288xp did......


I bet. That 288 will make a good saw when ya get er done.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## RiverRat2

merc_man said:


> I bet. That 288 will make a good saw when ya get er done.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


Yeah I'd be bettin it'll be plumb nasty!!!!!!!! Woot Woot!!!!!


----------



## hseII

Mastermind said:


> I forgot how bad a tracked machine beats a feller up........till today.





I still haven't got the taste of the seat out of my mount on that zero radius mini I ran the last 2 days. 

A heavy Yackhamma throws off the balance on a sidelean place, to put it mildly. 

#ThankGodForSeatbelts


----------



## nstueve

Welded up the tensioner arm on the rear of the Kubota today. If you can see that???






The new looking bolts in pic above, are new! Bolts were MIA when I got it from PO since they took the roll bar off to fit in garage. So the roll bar is back on and now it won't fit in my garage either! It fits in the shop, but I plan to chop the roll bar and make it a foldable rops anyhow. Will also add tabs for LED flood lights too. Dang old incandescent head lights are behind bucket and dim at best... [emoji19]


----------



## Duane(Pa)

Mastermind said:


> I forgot how bad a tracked machine beats a feller up........till today.


You didn't wipe out the banana orchard did you? I'm guessin' it's fun to knock stuff over no matter how rough the ride.


----------



## Deererainman

Sty57 said:


> First few pieces of my C9 blasted and powdered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Brian


What kind of blasting media do you use?


----------



## PASS_AUF

After sharpening a few chains today I finally got to take a look at a new to me Stihl FS550. She certainly needs some cleaning.


----------



## Deererainman

Mastermind said:


> I forgot how bad a tracked machine beats a feller up........till today.


----------



## Sty57

Deererainman said:


> What kind of blasting media do you use?


I used fine Glass.

Thanks, Brian


----------



## Sty57

Got a few more pieces powdered today. Cases will have to wait until I get some more tape. 





Thanks, Brian


----------



## Deererainman

Sty57 said:


> Got a few more pieces powdered today. Cases will have to wait until I get some more tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Brian


That looks great... Another question: What kind of powder coating rig are your using?


----------



## Sty57

I got a kit from Eastwood Co. years ago.
I just use a old oven for baking the parts. It's slow because I can only do one piece at a time. 
But it's fine for me as I'm just doing it for myself.


----------



## Deererainman

Couldn't help it. Had to tear into the 288 a bit. The piston was conspicuously clean and the cylinder looked pretty good too.







l


----------



## Deererainman

Sty57 said:


> I got a kit from Eastwood Co. years ago.
> I just use a old oven for baking the parts. It's slow because I can only do one piece at a time.
> But it's fine for me as I'm just doing it for myself.



I need to investigate powder coating.


----------



## Sty57

Deererainman said:


> Couldn't help it. Had to tear into the 288 a bit. The piston was conspicuously clean and the cylinder looked pretty good too.
> View attachment 456058
> View attachment 456060
> View attachment 456062
> View attachment 456064
> View attachment 456066
> View attachment 456067
> View attachment 456068
> l


That looks like it should be a good runner. 

Thanks, Brian


----------



## gduvic

New top end on a 55 husky toasted piston and cylinder because of crank shaft leak


----------



## nstueve

So I was in the shop and needed to sort out some big boxes of chain and master links I got a couple weeks ago... 

After sorting through them, I found some BIG master links. Stuff that was definitely bigger than 404. Some seems to spec out to 1/2", some bigger than 1/2 and some between 404 & 1/2". 

My question becomes does anyone know someone that might need these? Seems like I knew 3-4 guys looking for chain master links in these sizes but can't remember who. I will say some are a little rusty b/c they were sitting on the floor of a shop. Still pretty useable though I think.


----------



## Trx250r180

nstueve said:


> Welded up the tensioner arm on the rear of the Kubota today. If you can see that???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new looking bolts in pic above, are new! Bolts were MIA when I got it from PO since they took the roll bar off to fit in garage. So the roll bar is back on and now it won't fit in my garage either! It fits in the shop, but I plan to chop the roll bar and make it a foldable rops anyhow. Will also add tabs for LED flood lights too. Dang old incandescent head lights are behind bucket and dim at best... [emoji19]



Now i see why the new ones i was looking at have folding roll bars ,never thought of home garage door ,how many horsepower is that model ,and does it use cat 1 attachments ?I am learning on tractors ,have a small kubota ,but would like a larger one some day .but be able to use same attachments .


----------



## Mastermind

Duane(Pa) said:


> You didn't wipe out the banana orchard did you? I'm guessin' it's fun to knock stuff over no matter how rough the ride.



We pulled logs out with it yesterday. But knocking **** down is fun too. 



Deererainman said:


>



That's cool as a mfer.


----------



## Trx250r180

I thought i had the smallest dozer ,that is smaller yet


----------



## nstueve

Trx250r180 said:


> Now i see why the new ones i was looking at have folding roll bars ,never thought of home garage door ,how many horsepower is that model ,and does it use cat 1 attachments ?I am learning on tractors ,have a small kubota ,but would like a larger one some day .but be able to use same attachments .


My rops will become foldable with LED lighting pretty soon... The one thing I don't get is that they split this one in the center on the top. Why not split the sides and make them foldable originally?? The only reason I need to get into the house garage is to drop pallets of firewood off, otherwise I wouldn't care. 

The L2900 is 32hp and 25hp at PTO I think? It's the perfect size for our 12.5 acres. I would have gone smaller but my wood racks hold 2/3-3/4 cord. The only reason we got this one is b/c I found it cheap with 3pt attachments. Had to about fist fight another CL guy for it but I beat him to it.


----------



## VinceGU05

nstueve said:


> So I was in the shop and needed to sort out some big boxes of chain and master links I got a couple weeks ago...
> 
> After sorting through them, I found some BIG master links. Stuff that was definitely bigger than 404. Some seems to spec out to 1/2", some bigger than 1/2 and some between 404 & 1/2".
> 
> My question becomes does anyone know someone that might need these? Seems like I knew 3-4 guys looking for chain master links in these sizes but can't remember who. I will say some are a little rusty b/c they were sitting on the floor of a shop. Still pretty useable though I think.


I think scallywag was looking for 1/2 straps.


----------



## Mastermind

I need 7/16 tie straps.


----------



## nstueve

Mastermind said:


> I need 7/16 tie straps.


Is that what those big honkers are??? LOL... I think I have some for you Randy. 

You have to tell and show us what you're using them for!


----------



## nstueve

I got 100' of 3/4 decent Windsor 404 058 semi chisel full comp chain too. If anyone has a need I'll never use that much... Yes I do actually run that chain on a 7900. You want to talk all day long chain without sharpening. This is it! 

I said 3/4 decent b/c there are spots of frozen links from moisture. The really bad spot I cut off and tossed on the scrap metal pile.


----------



## nstueve

VinceGU05 said:


> I think scallywag was looking for 1/2 straps.


Honestly I think word will get around that I have these. Not hunting all the leads down to sell small items. Too much work... [emoji4]


----------



## Mastermind

The 7/16 ones are the ones that are between 404 and 1/2".


----------



## bigbadbob

Fresh LS1,, you could buy a truck load of used saws with the rebuild cost,,,
BBB


----------



## hseII

Mastermind said:


> The 7/16 ones are the ones that are between 404 and 1/2".


Whut wus yer first clue?


----------



## hseII

Mastermind said:


> I need 7/16 tie straps.


Now that I'm not being a smartass, TLandrum pointed me to a source in Tennessee earlier this year that should have some. 

I don't remember the company.


----------



## Mastermind

hseII said:


> *Whut wus yer first clue?*



Smartass. 



hseII said:


> Now that I'm not being a smartass, TLandrum pointed me to a source in Tennessee earlier this year that should have some.
> 
> I don't remember the company.



Redeemed.


----------



## gaspipe

A Husky 288 Lite....for a bit of freshening up......


----------



## Onan18

Just got this off my bench. Husqvarna 365 Special came in with a bad crank and owner decided to go all in. Split the case, new crank, bearings, gaskets and seals, OEM 372 XPW piston and cylinder decked and fully ported by the Sawking, muffler modded as well, ignition timing advanced, wears a 20" Total bar and Stihl chisel chain. 

Joe


----------



## Definitive Dave

bigbadbob said:


> Fresh LS1,, you could buy a truck load of used saws with the rebuild cost,,,
> BBB
> View attachment 456362


so what kind of bar oil is best with that beast?
Dave


----------



## bigbadbob

Definitive Dave said:


> so what kind of bar oil is best with that beast?
> Dave


Synthetic!!
BBB


----------



## bigbadbob

Couple of winter projects.
395XPG 394XP
BBB


----------



## Rx7man

bigbadbob said:


> Couple of winter projects.
> 395XPG 394XP
> BBB
> View attachment 456851
> View attachment 456852



I just got a 394XP off my bench.. Seems the general consensus is the 288 is a much nicer saw to run... the 394 lacks power for the weigh it packs. I ran it, it took about 66 seconds to cut the first side of a 35" fir log with a 32" bar.. it got the squish set to .025" and a light porting. For working on I'd rather work on a 2100 than a 394.


----------



## Sty57

After playing around on a bunch of my lunches. I finally got my first Mandrel made. Now I just need some time to play around with it.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Got an 041 Stihl chainsaw in today with no spark. It is a points saw and I remember people here (and me) talking about replacing the condenser with the WIMA capacitor. Apparently someone read the article and decided to try it. Problem is, they didn't put the points back in the saw! I guess they thought the WIMA took the place of the points also. I put a chip in it and it now has spark but have no idea of whether it is timed right because the saw still won't start (150 compression). I took the carb apart and it was dry inside so I guess a cleaning and kit plus fuel lines are in order. If it still won't run I'll see if my old timing light still works I guess. It does hit a little when you squirt a little fuel mix in the sparkplug hole.


----------



## mkinslow

Just finished this one with a coil from warped5. Thanks again brother. Will be back on bench for a good cleaning.


----------



## mkinslow

O yea forgot about this one. Finished it last week or so. P/c crank seals and bearings. Base gasket delete and M/M. Very impressive saw. 372xp.


----------



## blk05crew

Gonna be my winter project, P/C are in great shape, the rest needs some love!


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Got to looking at the 041 and noticed under the carb there was no gasket between the plastic plate and the manifold, just a bunch of RTV which had melted from the fuel. I have to assume there's a gasket on both sides of the black plate..
Also, when I was looking in the intake I noticed a little scarring on the piston. I'm gonna go ahead and fix the rest of the saw because it has over 150 compression so it should run. I'd like to get this thing going so I can compare it to my 041 which I think is a bit sluggish but not sure.


----------



## nstueve

No on the bench but...

Flushed this old boiler I picked up this summer. Some guy listed it as a "smoker project". Got it super cheap needless to say. 






Yuck!





It got it foamed too...


----------



## mkinslow

Iv got these two also that iv had for awhile but have never even touched them really. All original parts as far as i know. Don't if ill ever mess with them. Love the look of older saws put I like the newer ones more. Trying to find something else for a winter project myself


----------



## redtractor

Got handed a Husq 49sp to clean up after sitting for years. Awfully heavy for a 50cc saw but can hardly wait for the carb kit so I can see how much of this compression turns into grunt.


----------



## Sty57

Last few pieces powdered this morning.


----------



## mkinslow

Wow that looks nice brother


----------



## a. palmer jr.

I just bought an Echo 330T limbing saw, minus a few parts. I'll start the scavenger hunt Monday.


----------



## gduvic

Just finished ms310 clamshell type engine ; major air leak between where the engine pan bolts to the cylinder . New crankshaft seals and resealed with three bond . Pressure and vac test OK . Major symptoms where hard to start and running lean . Problem was caught in time didn't toast the piston.


----------



## redfin

Just finished. Some exhaust, squish, intake and timing work this thing runs pretty dang good. Was building it for meeself until Mr Randal presented a finger ported 262.


----------



## gduvic

Sty57 said:


> Last few pieces powdered this morning.


----------



## mkinslow

Have decided that this one is going on the bench for a base gasket delete and a MM and a good cleaning.


----------



## PA Dan

Lets see how many runners I can get out of the bunch!


----------



## Pud

Or how many of them have the less troublesome walbro carb i can buy off ya !!


----------



## PA Dan

What are the good and bad carbs?


----------



## mkinslow

I prefer the walbro but zamas are ok in some models.


----------



## big t double

The only 200t walbro carb that I'm aware of didn't have a high speed adjustment...and I don't think you can get them from the factory any more. Best going with the s32 or s126.


----------



## PA Dan

The two carbs I can see are Zama and one I see s126.


----------



## Pud

The first 200t i had had an adjustable h walbro , i gotta feeling the 020t had a fixed high speed walbro but not %100 bit before my time , it might just be me or maybe as the saws got older but i thought the zamas got worse and worse with every time a new one came out


----------



## Pud

If i had found arborsite years ago it would have saved me so much money knowing how to fix the accelerator pump , i think it was lone wolf that showed me

Your right big t rouble i did try to order the walbro a year or so ago and got a zama with some different linkages from memory

Im one of few who actually prefered the 201 i had that much trouble with 200's over the years i hated them , i think my 201 is 3 years old and never had any card problems im guessing they dont have an accelerator pump !!


----------



## big t double

I had no clue about a adjustable walbro for the 200t's!! Very interesting...I'd like to locate one of those. Learn something everyday. 

Unfortunately, I believe the 201 carbs also have accelerator pumps. The early versions didn't have a brass plug over the hole, but the later versions did.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Still have the annoying Dolmar 510. I hate saws with cable actuated carbs instead of the rods that the good ones use. This one sticks and I haven't been able to find out why. I may have something in a bind but not sure..


----------



## Onan18

Junky saws with cable actuated throttles, you mean like the Husqvarna 362XP, 365, 371XP, 372XP, 372XPW, 385XP, 390XP, 394XP, 395XP, 3120XP, 545, 550XP, 555, and 562XP plus all of the Jonsered counterparts?

Joe


----------



## Sty57

It's not on the bench yet but it will be soon. I pick this one up yesterday, Ive been looking for one for awhile. Topend is scored hopefully it will clean up.


----------



## PA Dan

Sty57 said:


> It's not on the bench yet but it will be soon. I pick this one up yesterday, Ive been looking for one for awhile. Topend is scored hopefully it will clean up.
> View attachment 458175
> View attachment 458176


Nice looking saw! Looks pretty clean!


----------



## Sty57

PA Dan said:


> Nice looking saw! Looks pretty clean!


Thanks, it did clean up good. I think it will be a keeper, I just need to get it apart to see if the cyl will clean up. Otherwise it will have to go on the back burner until I find a good replacement.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Onan18 said:


> Junky saws with cable actuated throttles, you mean like the Husqvarna 362XP, 365, 371XP, 372XP, 372XPW, 385XP, 390XP, 394XP, 395XP, 3120XP, 545, 550XP, 555, and 562XP plus all of the Jonsered counterparts?
> 
> Joe


 Yes, they'd be easier to work on if they junked that cable and ran a rod to the carb. I have a 362XP but I still don't like the cable idea.


----------



## rd35

What's on my bench? Well, I believe I have officially changed my little hobby business (chain sharpening and bar maintenance) into a saw repair. Just finished up an 032AV for a customer. It had very weak spark, was hard to start, and would cut out at high revs. Converted it from points/condenser to electronic ignition, adjusted the carb, and now it runs like a scalded dog!


----------



## VinceGU05

Back onto the big boy.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Still trying to figure out how to get a Stihl 041 to run. Good spark, timed pretty close (checked with timing light), rebuilt carb, new fuel and pulse lines, 150 compression. It hits but won't keep running. It does have a somewhat scarred piston and that concerns me but the compression seems adequate so I'm scratching my head on this one. P/C kits are a little high for this one or I would have gone ahead and changed it.


----------



## Onan18

Case seals, going through the same thing on an 026 right now and it has bad case seals.

Joe


----------



## Mastermind

Sounds like a fuel delivery issue.


----------



## Mastermind

Mastermind said:


> Sounds like a fuel delivery issue.





Onan18 said:


> Case seals, going through the same thing on an 026 right now and it has bad case seals.
> 
> Joe



A fuel delivery issue can sure enough be caused by leaky seals.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

I squirted fuel mix into the spark plug hole and it only popped a few times but never really fired up. I've adjusted the carb every way I can think of and it's clean so I'm thinking the scored piston is what's wrong. I looked at the seal on the flywheel side when I repaired the ignition and didn't see any oily stuff around it so I kinda assumed it was okay but haven't checked the clutch side yet. It's hard to do a pressure/vac test on these saws without tearing them all apart.


----------



## blk05crew

Sty57 said:


> It's not on the bench yet but it will be soon. I pick this one up yesterday, Ive been looking for one for awhile. Topend is scored hopefully it will clean up.
> View attachment 458175
> View attachment 458176



Clean saw! I'd be excited about that one!


----------



## VinceGU05

a. palmer jr. said:


> I squirted fuel mix into the spark plug hole and it only popped a few times but never really fired up. I've adjusted the carb every way I can think of and it's clean so I'm thinking the scored piston is what's wrong. I looked at the seal on the flywheel side when I repaired the ignition and didn't see any oily stuff around it so I kinda assumed it was okay but haven't checked the clutch side yet. It's hard to do a pressure/vac test on these saws without tearing them all apart.


I would strip the carb again. Is it possible to choke it with ur thumb and pull it over, to see fuel is being well drawn up.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

I think it's getting fuel because I took the plug out when it wouldn't start and pulled the starter over several times and fuel squirted out of the hole and onto the handle bottom. It appears it wasn't burning the fuel mix. I'm thinking it's either not got enough spark or not enough compression to start it. Every time I check the spark it seems very adequate, I've changed spark plugs also and still no start. Any way, I gave the saw back to it's owner and explained the situation to him so he could tinker with it for awhile. I offered to buy it from him for parts if he decides not to fix it, I have an 041 that needs a few exterior parts.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

I thought this morning that since the compression might be a bit light that I would lean the fuel mixture a bit so it might be easier to start...that didn't work either.


----------



## VinceGU05

150 comp is fine. 130 would be questionable. certainly is a good conundrum ! lol for ***** and giggles.. a fast rattle gun on the flywheel nut.. like electric start.


----------



## Macman125

I finnaly persuaded all the bolts to come out of the tank on my homelite 550 and seperated the halves. Should I use yamabond 4 or 5 to seal my tank halves?


----------



## KG441c

Plenty of saws, blowers, and trimmers backed up in my shop because of a 2 week long shutdown at work but got home tonight to a surprise .404 Cannon Superbar Plus setup with RSLF Square ! Cant wait to try this setup on my MM390XP


----------



## KG441c

maclovercp125 said:


> I finnaly persuaded all the bolts to come out of the tank on my homelite 550 and seperated the halves. Should I use yamabond 4 or 5 to seal my tank halves?


I like Permatex Motoseal


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Motoseal is pretty easy to find..they have it at NAPA. Our local store doesn't stock it though and can get it in a day or two.


----------



## Mastermind

maclovercp125 said:


> I finnaly persuaded all the bolts to come out of the tank on my homelite 550 and seperated the halves. Should I use yamabond 4 or 5 to seal my tank halves?



I'm with these guys. The Motoseal is easy to find, and should work great. On the 4 or 5, I'd have to do some research. Clean the halves with brake parts cleaner, and be sure they are sanded dead flat so they fit tightly together.


----------



## Rev

If four's good five must be more good...


----------



## pafire

A little different project this time, a Stihl HS 60 AV hedge trimmer. This trimmer did clean up good. I think it will be a keeper, I just need to get the muffler off to see what the cylinder looks like. It needs a gas cap and a new gas line with filter. Also need to find a carb kit. I'm also looking for a operations manual for this trimmer.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

The only thing I have left on my bench is an Echo 330T top handle saw that runs but is still minus a few parts. I picked up a gas cap, dealer ordered an air filter and I ordered a muffler from ebay so it should be ready in a couple of weeks or sooner. I bought it from a flea market fairly cheap but the parts may bring the price up a bit..


----------



## redfin

Been real itchy to get back on this one. Mr Randy cut the jug for a 395 piston, more fine work as usual. Just getting the case setup so I can finish the port work. I'm really eager to run this thing, never have laid hands on a ported 2100.


----------



## VinceGU05

After I finish the 084, dad gave me another project. 









Not a good start.


----------



## postrip

Just finished these 2 beauties!
The one with bar/chain has had a full rebuild, some engine mods 4 racing, the bare powerhead received a new top end, carb kit,filter etc.... Both running beautifully.
Oldies but goodies !!!


----------



## Vizionary

Does someone know where i can buy stickers, banners, or some other articles to put in the shop? i can't find anything over here in Belgium.


----------



## Bullvi22

Vizionary said:


> Does someone know where i can buy stickers, banners, or some other articles to put in the shop? i can't find anything over here in Belgium.



Only luck I ever had with a Stihl sticker was eBay, maybe someone else will
Chime in that knows somewhere else. I'm a sticker hound


----------



## Vizionary

Bullvi22 said:


> Only luck I ever had with a Stihl sticker was eBay, maybe someone else will
> Chime in that knows somewhere else. I'm a sticker hound


Asked my dealer but he only had some vintage shop boards he didn't want to sell, and his new stuff he needs so no luck over there


----------



## VinceGU05

Vizionary said:


> Does someone know where i can buy stickers, banners, or some other articles to put in the shop? i can't find anything over here in Belgium.



what your looking for?
http://www.ebay.com.au/sch/i.html?_...0.Xstihl+signs.TRS0&_nkw=stihl+signs&_sacat=0


----------



## gaspipe

Another "...runs great, in perfect shape..." burned down dud.... 















Why bum out? Hot rod the sorry POS!


----------



## KG441c

gaspipe said:


> Another "...runs great, in perfect shape..." burned down dud....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why bum out? Hot rod the sorry POS!


I worked on a Husky 141 today that was running Stihl Ultra @ 50to1 that looked just like that


----------



## a. palmer jr.

I run 50:1 oil but I don't mix it 50:1. I usually mix it 40:1.


----------



## Vizionary

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Non-Contact-D...Air-Flow-Speedometer-/191322978952?nav=SEARCH could i use this one for 2 cycle engines? I'm looking for a new one but don't have a lot of money to spend. Also buying a compression tester, pressure and vacuumtester and a ultrasonic cleaner. So there no more money left 

[emoji2]


----------



## Vizionary

Still trying to fix a two wheeled tractor. Doesn't start, leaks fuel all over the place. If it starts it runs poor and stumbles. Think this is going to be a night job [emoji27]


----------



## Mtthwvn

What brand is that? I've worked on quite a few gravely's but never saw any like that one that I cam remember


----------



## Vizionary

Mtthwvn said:


> What brand is that? I've worked on quite a few gravely's but never saw any like that one that I cam remember


It is a Mametora, model MC180SB.
It was a japanese brand, i think?
Anyway, there are no parts to find on the internet. I just can't figure out what is wrong with it. I worked with it on a day, put it back in the shop when i finished the job. Forgot to close the fuel valve, and the next day there was a big spot of fuel on the ground. Since that day it runs like sh*t.


----------



## VinceGU05

Vizionary said:


> It is a Mametora, model MC180SB.
> It was a japanese brand, i think?
> Anyway, there are no parts to find on the internet. I just can't figure out what is wrong with it. I worked with it on a day, put it back in the shop when i finished the job. Forgot to close the fuel valve, and the next day there was a big spot of fuel on the ground. Since that day it runs like sh*t.


 check if that fuel could have leaked into the crankcase.? cant think of any reason why it would run crap after leaving the fuel tap on over nite. maybe the float is stuck open because it it?


----------



## postrip

My bench now has my little fella's hotsaw!
I made it about 8 months ago..... He reckons it's time 4 a tune up


----------



## Mastermind

That's awesome.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Is that a Piltz?


----------



## big t double

postrip said:


> My bench now has my little fella's hotsaw!
> I made it about 8 months ago..... He reckons it's time 4 a tune up View attachment 460795


Nothin but cool right there.


----------



## merc_man

Crappy rainy day so desided the 041 is getting double dogged.











Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## a. palmer jr.

I recently acquired 4 saws of the 029/290 persuasion and a couple of MS361s to work on. I'm trying to maybe make 3 290s out of that bunch and 1 good 361, maybe 2 but the second one would be expensive, since I'd be running low on parts. I've got one MS290 already put together and one 361 but neither is in running condition. Right now I'm just working on completing the saws then I'll get them running maybe next Spring.


----------



## Agrarian

Replaced a roached piston in a Jonsered 670 with a new Meteor 266 piston. Seems the owner was using those stupid oil packs that look like catsup packets from McDonalds and got the ratios all wrong. I tell him that his bar and chain need some attention and for $10 I can fix them. Nope, he explains he knows how to do all that. Really nice saw in bad hands.


----------



## Agrarian

I also had my first experience with a blown flywheel-side seal assembly o-ring on my backup 1996 262. I thought it was just a carb adjustment it needed because I couldn't get the chain to stop turning at idle. Or maybe an old clutch spring. But when I turned it on its side when running and the rpm's changed, I knew I had bigger problems. I tore into it, did a pressure test and couldn't even get the gauge to move the leak was so bad. I finally discovered the o-ring under the flywheel seal cover was grossly leaking. I now know why I have heard people saying how nice the older metal seal covers are. This one had the white plastic version and it was REALLY warped. Fortunately I have some metal ones in the parts bin so I'll be putting that back together tomorrow with a new o-ring and crank seal.


----------



## VinceGU05

Got a 011av with a stuck ring. Piston ain't that good either and just starting a 039 that needs some TLC. 





And used diesel oil as bar oil [emoji37]


Sent from my iStihl.


----------



## PA Dan

Agrarian said:


> I also had my first experience with a blown flywheel-side seal assembly o-ring on my backup 1996 262. I thought it was just a carb adjustment it needed because I couldn't get the chain to stop turning at idle. Or maybe an old clutch spring. But when I turned it on its side when running and the rpm's changed, I knew I had bigger problems. I tore into it, did a pressure test and couldn't even get the gauge to move the leak was so bad. I finally discovered the o-ring under the flywheel seal cover was grossly leaking. I now know why I have heard people saying how nice the older metal seal covers are. This one had the white plastic version and it was REALLY warped. Fortunately I have some metal ones in the parts bin so I'll be putting that back together tomorrow with a new o-ring and crank seal.


Mine had the white plastic seal cover. It was warped so bad it leaked even with a new o ring. Duke Theiroff sent me a metal one and all is well!


----------



## Agrarian

Agrarian said:


> I also had my first experience with a blown flywheel-side seal assembly o-ring on my backup 1996 262. I thought it was just a carb adjustment it needed because I couldn't get the chain to stop turning at idle. Or maybe an old clutch spring. But when I turned it on its side when running and the rpm's changed, I knew I had bigger problems. I tore into it, did a pressure test and couldn't even get the gauge to move the leak was so bad. I finally discovered the o-ring under the flywheel seal cover was grossly leaking. I now know why I have heard people saying how nice the older metal seal covers are. This one had the white plastic version and it was REALLY warped. Fortunately I have some metal ones in the parts bin so I'll be putting that back together tomorrow with a new o-ring and crank seal.



Well, I thought this was going to be a simple "swap with a metal seal holder" fix but it seems nothing is simple. I put the metal holder on with a new seal and new o-ring and pressure tested. Still leaking badly from the o-ring. Tried all kinds of things including another plastic holder and they all leaked at the o-ring. I finally figured out that the crank bearing was out too far and was preventing the seal holder from seating fully. I was able to slide a 0.005" feeler gauge between the holder and the crankcase when no oring was installed - it should have been flush. I took a deep-well socket about the size of the crank bearing and gave it a few good whacks. Now the seal holder sits flush and when put together, holds pressure and vacuum.

I found this odd because I have never done any bottom end work on this saw. It is actually the saw that first got me involved with the CAD afflicted people here when I decided I no longer wanted to be a one saw plan person.


----------



## VinceGU05

This 039 isn't getting any better [emoji17]






Sent from my iStihl.


----------



## Agrarian

VinceGU05 said:


> This 039 isn't getting any better [emoji17]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iStihl.



Could be a sign you have a problem in that saw.


----------



## KG441c

Very nice Husky 266 in very good shape. Cleaned the ole Thilston carb and she fired right up and has excellent throttle response also. Cylinder is in immaculate condition and I gotta say im still impressed with build quality on these old 2 series Huskies


----------



## MGoBlue

Andrews 55 is back on the bench. Just made a spark plug air fitting to check seals.


----------



## merc_man

MGoBlue said:


> Andrews 55 is back on the bench. Just made a spark plug air fitting to check seals.
> 
> 
> View attachment 465039
> View attachment 465038


I like that. You mind if i copy your idea and make one.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## MGoBlue

I borrowed it from another forum (with permission of course).


----------



## KG441c

This works good too. The air gun has a slow bypass so I regulate it at 10psi off air compressor


----------



## mkinslow

Iv recently acquired a husky 359 that will soon be one the bench. It's supposed to be a runner. I know it's got a busted spot at the lower front AV mount but I pretty sure i can fix that. We'll see


----------



## Stihlofadeal64

MGoBlue said:


> Andrews 55 is back on the bench. Just made a spark plug air fitting to check seals.
> 
> 
> View attachment 465039
> View attachment 465038


Hey that's what I was wanting for Christmas!


----------



## MGoBlue

And...a soft rubber garden hose washer fits perfectly to seal it up


----------



## Stihl working hard

postrip said:


> My bench now has my little fella's hotsaw!
> I made it about 8 months ago..... He reckons it's time 4 a tune up View attachment 460795


That looks wicked


----------



## a. palmer jr.

VinceGU05 said:


> This 039 isn't getting any better [emoji17]
> Got any sandpaper?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iStihl.


----------



## Mastermind

I just finished a 395XP......now I'm moving onto a MS461. 

I'm several weeks behind. I'm on it though.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

I think I'm just gonna take it easy for awhile, I've taken apart 3 290s and have the parts in buckets sorted by clean and dirty. I clean them and put them in the clean bunch, so far there's more dirty than clean. Right now I'm trying to make two saws out of this three.


----------



## Mastermind

We've got an MS390 and a 029.....someday we'll make one runner out of them. Folks can say what they will. They ain't terrible saws.


----------



## Vizionary

Damn, this one would be nice to put on my wall [emoji28]


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Today I broke another Torx bit so I'm done until I get another one tomorrow. Right now I have to find something big enough to soak these chainsaw parts in. I have an automotive parts washer but it's too hard to get to in my crowded shop. I use it to stack parts on..


----------



## joe25DA

1989 kenworth wild horse! Was my wife's brothers (he passed away when he was 21) I'm gonna clean it up, new 7.2 v battery and charger. The suck of it is I had the racing charger from RadioShack made in Japan. I'm sure my dad tossed it by now!


----------



## merc_man

That is a cool looking truck. 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## blk05crew

A couple Poulan's but it's too damn cold to work on 'em!


----------



## a. palmer jr.

blk05crew said:


> A couple Poulan's but it's too damn cold to work on 'em!


 Same here although it's been kinda mild so far. I'm just gathering up parts now to assemble next Spring. I might get my 361 running better if we have a real nice day, just needs carb rebuild and a fuel line..


----------



## Mastermind

We had 9 more 390XPs land on the porch today. I'll be dead before I catch up.


----------



## VinceGU05

Mastermind said:


> We had 9 more 390XPs land on the porch today. I'll be dead before I catch up.



Gees! Was that organized like that? That's a new record isn't it for the same saws at once? 


Sent from my iStihl.


----------



## Mastermind

VinceGU05 said:


> Gees! Was that organized like that? That's a new record isn't it for the same saws at once?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iStihl.



I do a lot of saws for a Husky dealer.......he sorta surprised me with all these.


----------



## GCJenks204

Mastermind said:


> I do a lot of saws for a Husky dealer.......he sorta surprised me with all these.



And here each time I see you post in this thread it's going to be a certain 044...


----------



## KG441c

Converting the hybrid back to a ported 440 cylinder for awhile


----------



## Mastermind

GCJenks204 said:


> And here each time I see you post in this thread it's going to be a certain 044...



It's sitting here at my elbow......


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Picked up my new T27 bit and took the rest of the 029s apart to clean. They sure put the main bolts in tight on the 029 saws, much easier to remove in the newer 290s. This T27 is supposedly guaranteed for life...we'll see. Had a lot of difficulty removing the bar studs from the saws also. I guess Stihl must have glued the bolts in the older saws.


----------



## Mastermind

a. palmer jr. said:


> Picked up my new T27 bit and took the rest of the 029s apart to clean. They sure put the main bolts in tight on the 029 saws, much easier to remove in the newer 290s. This T27 is supposedly guaranteed for life...we'll see. Had a lot of difficulty removing the bar studs from the saws also. I guess Stihl must have glued the bolts in the older saws.



Have you got a Stihl stud puller?


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Mastermind said:


> Have you got a Stihl stud puller?


 No, I used a pipe wrench on the side opposite of the threads. I didn't know they had a stud puller to be honest. It sure took some muscle to turn the stud though..I got two of the saw bodies cleaned somewhat and another soaking, probably let it soak overnight, pretty filthy.


----------



## Mastermind

This is the one we use. Worth it's weight in gold sometimes.

http://www.mscdirect.com/product/de...gle-PLA+-+Test&CS_003=7867724&CS_010=04571055


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Mastermind said:


> This is the one we use. Worth it's weight in gold sometimes.
> 
> http://www.mscdirect.com/product/de...gle-PLA+-+Test&CS_003=7867724&CS_010=04571055


 I never had any trouble with them except on the 029 Stihl. I usually don't have to remove the studs except to replace them. I think Stihl changed that with the MS290 saws, don't think they used any sealer on them or they used a lot less. Anyway, I took a look at them on ebay and when the money comes back I may buy one. Right now my money has migrated to other places..


----------



## VinceGU05

a. palmer jr. said:


> Picked up my new T27 bit and took the rest of the 029s apart to clean. They sure put the main bolts in tight on the 029 saws, much easier to remove in the newer 290s. This T27 is supposedly guaranteed for life...we'll see. Had a lot of difficulty removing the bar studs from the saws also. I guess Stihl must have glued the bolts in the older saws.


i use the Stihl Variocleaner and a pressure washer.. done in mins. could use just good old degreaser. all the small to tiny parts go in the ultra sonic. if those parts are heavier caked you have to scrape the crap off them a bit .. ultra sonic isnt that awesome for heavy build up.
i use the 2 bar nuts locked up on each other to take the studs out on the clamshells.


----------



## Agrarian

VinceGU05 said:


> i use the Stihl Variocleaner and a pressure washer.. done in mins.


You have never had problems with white death forming afterwards? I guess if you rebuild and run them shortly after there is no problem. I would worry that I pressure washed it and then was not able to get to it for a while and it would die a sad white death.

So many of the carcasses I buy on eBay are obviously cleaned with a pressure washer (because it is quick) and invariably the crank bearings are frozen and white death has set in in the bottom of the crankcase and around the bearings.


----------



## VinceGU05

If rebuilding I give a good blow job and then WD40 the crank bearings.
If it's a runner, I will run it immediately after for 5 mins piss revving the crap out of it.


Sent from my iStihl.


----------



## Definitive Dave

VinceGU05 said:


> If rebuilding I give a good blow job and then WD40 the crank bearings.
> If it's a runner, I will run it immediately after for 5 mins piss revving the crap out of it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iStihl.


sounds like a pretty wild shop mate


----------



## joe25DA

750 getting "work ready"


----------



## Mastermind

VinceGU05 said:


> If rebuilding I give a good blow job and then WD40 the crank bearings.
> If it's a runner, I will run it immediately after for 5 mins piss revving the crap out of it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iStihl.




Repped


----------



## czar800

No saws.. These are the differential from our combine. They started leaking oil during harvest. Got corn&beans off and started rebuilding them.


----------



## Mastermind

Hard to get an idea of the size of that part.......bet it's pretty damn big.


----------



## czar800

That's a 1 1/4 inch wrench. Bench is 3/4" thick 4'x10'


----------



## tickhound93

On my bench.. Let's see I got a ms290 with a cracked tank and bad piston being converted to a farmertec ms390, an ms310 being pieces together by random 1127 series parts ( little brothers first saw) a Kawasaki 4010 mule diesel engine rebuild, an 066 revival (mine) an 01 xr100r in need of a scrap pile, an ms211, an 025, a 575 xp (mine) BOTH of our 026s. Swear they will male me lose the rest of my hair. And my 77 sporty 1000. Along with 10 plus machines need attention. Really can not wit to get moved into my new shop.


----------



## Snowchaser

Found these and an old int harvester snow blower someone set out for the garbage man. Both saws have great compression. Will find out if theyll run. Snowblower had a gummed up carb at now runs great. I love freebies!!


----------



## Onan18

For those of you that think Autotune and M-Tronic are overly complicated I give you EFI.


----------



## merc_man

VinceGU05 said:


> If rebuilding I give a good blow job and then WD40 the crank bearings.
> If it's a runner, I will run it immediately after for 5 mins piss revving the crap out of it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iStihl.


Video lol. Or should i say ****.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## merc_man

all caught up. guy dropped off three saws to tinker with. Hate to see this echo go. Its a sweet saw. 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## Stihlofadeal64

a. palmer jr. said:


> Picked up my new T27 bit and took the rest of the 029s apart to clean. They sure put the main bolts in tight on the 029 saws, much easier to remove in the newer 290s. This T27 is supposedly guaranteed for life...we'll see. Had a lot of difficulty removing the bar studs from the saws also. I guess Stihl must have glued the bolts in the older saws.



Need a stud remover. Stihl makes a nice socket type. Bought mine years ago and never looked back!


----------



## czar800

This in on the bench tonight. Trying something new. Again not saw related.


----------



## czar800

There for fun.


----------



## czar800

Concrete targets, I shoot a lot of clay pigeons with pistols. Gets kinda hard long range lol. So going to try this out.


----------



## Definitive Dave

czar800 said:


> This in on the bench tonight. Trying something new. Again not saw related.
> 
> View attachment 466402


soylent green?

you know that's people right?


----------



## LogSawyer74

czar800 said:


> View attachment 465973
> That's a 1 1/4 inch wrench. Bench is 3/4" thick 4'x10'


 
I noticed it looks like your running PEX for the airlines in your shop. Had any trouble with it? I've been saving my shop airline project for a few really cold weekends when I got nothing else going this winter. Debating back and forth between copper tubing, PEX or one of those airline tubing kits from Northern Tool. I think PEX would be the easiest and the cheapest, and I've already got a crimper. Any advise would be appreciated.


----------



## jeepyfz450

I got the shelf queen down for some work.






Need to change the rear handle, fix the fuel tank and get it running.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## spencerpaving

jeepyfz450 said:


> I got the shelf queen down for some work.
> You sure you know how to run that thing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to change the rear handle, fix the fuel tank and get it running.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Definitive Dave

jeepyfz450 said:


> I got the shelf queen down for some work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to change the rear handle, fix the fuel tank and get it running.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I gotta ask, did that start life as a stock chainsaw or totally fabricated, cause other than maybe the rear handle there isn't much there that looks familiar


----------



## jeepyfz450

Started life as a Cr 250 Honda. The only actual Chainsaw parts are the rear handle bar and chain. Actually it's a harvester bar not a chainsaw bar.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vizionary

*******, my Husqvarna T435 runs well, but not just as i want it. When it isn't warm enough, it idles for a few seconds, like 10 or so, then dies, this almost happens until it is warm enough. Once you start sawing the revving drops it hesistates and then it starts sawing. The hesistating is a second or two. It just doesn't feel like i want it to saw. I just want it like if i push the trigger it doesn't hesistate and just revvs up like a normal saw does. I still don't have compressiontester and vacuum/pressuretester so don't know what to do. It also has been at the local shop but it didn't help.


----------



## VinceGU05

Vizionary said:


> *******, my Husqvarna T435 runs well, but not just as i want it. When it isn't warm enough, it idles for a few seconds, like 10 or so, then dies, this almost happens until it is warm enough. Once you start sawing the revving drops it hesistates and then it starts sawing. The hesistating is a second or two. It just doesn't feel like i want it to saw. I just want it like if i push the trigger it doesn't hesistate and just revvs up like a normal saw does. I still don't have compressiontester and vacuum/pressuretester so don't know what to do. It also has been at the local shop but it didn't help.



sounds like it needs some adjustment on the L.


----------



## Vizionary

VinceGU05 said:


> sounds like it needs some adjustment on the L.


Yeah was thinking that too, but there are limiter caps on the screws, and between the range of that it doesn't solve the problem. So maybe take those limitercaps off and fully reset it or still do something like an air leak test or so.


----------



## MustangMike

The adjustment to the "L" and "idle" have to be compatible, it is sometimes tricky to get it right. I would play with it a bit when the saw is warm.


----------



## VinceGU05

if you have run out of richness on L i would leak test it. so far i havent had to remove a L limiter.. always the H.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Local small engine shop cleaning up for the winter and getting rid of some old saws so I went over and picked up several, Husky 55, Mac 10-10 and 55 and several old small McCulloch top handle saws and several old Poulan and Homelite saws for parts. I just got home with them and haven't cleaned them up but I did notice that most of them had compression and were fairly complete.


----------



## Mastermind

a. palmer jr. said:


> Local small engine shop cleaning up for the winter and getting rid of some old saws so I went over and picked up several, Husky 55, Mac 10-10 and 55 and several old small McCulloch top handle saws and several old Poulan and Homelite saws for parts. I just got home with them and haven't cleaned them up but I did notice that most of them had compression and were fairly complete.



The 55 and the 10-10 are both good saws.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

I got the 10-10 yesterday. It's all there but doesn't have any spark. Probably an easy fix, I think it's old enough that it's got points. The 55 looks pretty good also, don't know if it runs or not. The Husky 55 has a fried piston and is in a box but I was told it's all there. We'll see. I'm going out tomorrow to sort it out a little better.


----------



## Onan18

This big orange brick landed on my bench today.


----------



## Vizionary

Onan18 said:


> This big orange brick landed on my bench today.
> 
> View attachment 468305
> 
> View attachment 468306


Sweet looking saw [emoji33]


----------



## a. palmer jr.

As I thought, the Mac 10-10 was an easy fix, just needed points cleaned and the chain sharpened and it's ready to go. The Mac 55 runs too, just needed a little fuel but someone removed part of the muffler and the sound is almost unbearable, gotta fix that. Just got done with my MS361, just needed fuel system gone through and a new bar and chain and it's ready also. How come it is that when you buy a parts saw it seldom ever has a bar and chain? Oh, well, I shouldn't complain...


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Uhh, I spoke too soon about having the 361 done. It ran good for awhile but doesn't keep running and sounds like it's not getting enough fuel. It will idle forever I think but when you give it some gas it falls on it's face after a few seconds and is kinda easy to start cold but seems really cold natured, you have to warm it up slowly. I cleaned the carb, new fuel line, air filter, checked the vent by removing the gas cap while it's running and it does the same thing. I'm wondering if maybe a new carb might be in order. I checked the pulse hose as best I could without taking the saw apart and it seemed okay.


----------



## kwhite87

You mentioned cleaning the carb but not rebuilding it. Is that correct? If so, I would say slap a kit onto it because just because it's clean doesn't mean the diaphragms or needle work


----------



## a. palmer jr.

I didn't put a kit in it because it looked pretty good as if someone had already done it. I have a spare carburetor which I might rebuild and try. I've run across these before, just got done with one that wouldn't respond to a rebuild so I put a new carb on it and it ran fine. The diaphragm looked fairly soft, not brittle like some old carbs I've rebuilt and it wasn't dirty. I could tell someone had already been into it by the nail polish around the cover inside.


----------



## kwhite87

Take a look at the side of the carburetor without the needle and the circular diaphragm. There should be a gasket and another diaphragm. Make sure that diaphragm sits completely flat and has no waves or ripples or divets. Flat like paper.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

kwhite87 said:


> Take a look at the side of the carburetor without the needle and the circular diaphragm. There should be a gasket and another diaphragm. Make sure that diaphragm sits completely flat and has no waves or ripples or divets. Flat like paper.


 Yeah, I've already done that. It fits flat over the hole, one reason I didn't buy a kit, looks like a new kit already in it. I have a feeling it might have a little internal blockage somewhere. I started it up last night and ran it for awhile and it kept running but I still think it's not responding well to throttle. I've tried adjusting it every way and still has the same problem. The inlet lever is level with edge of carb as the manual says..


----------



## a. palmer jr.

I've got a couple of other saws that I need to attend to so I may order a carb for this saw and set it back for later, too good a saw to give up on.


----------



## VinceGU05

Just finished renewing the bottom end on the CD2100. 
P&C should be here early next week. Can't wait to fire up this old girl. Bought it seize up. She had a hard life! 












Sent from my iStihl.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Started on an 038 super today, needs top end. Cylinder looks pretty good but the piston is shot. I think I'll order a big bore kit for it, maybe give it a little more oomph..


----------



## Vizionary

Nothing on the bench today, everything on the floor. ******* battery acid [emoji24]


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Big bore kit ordered for the 038, next project looks to be a Husqvarna 55, it needs a p/c also. I seem to be getting a lot of saws with bad p/cs lately. Maybe others don't like to work on them..


----------



## Onan18

Replaced the throttle cable on the 3120 today. Pictures really do not do this saw justice showing just how big it is. First shot is next to my newly aquired 346 but the angle makes the 346 look bigger than it is. Second picture is a carb from an 026 next to the 3120 carb, gives a much better since of how big this beast is. BIG ORANGE BRICK!!!

Joe


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Got the big bore kit into the 038 and it seems okay but I noticed the saw has a few parts missing. That's what you usually run into with a basket case..


----------



## Mastermind

VinceGU05 said:


> Just finished renewing the bottom end on the CD2100.
> P&C should be here early next week. Can't wait to fire up this old girl. Bought it seize up. She had a hard life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iStihl.




No case gasket Vince? I've been wondering if that would be ok on these saws.


----------



## huskihl

1st up: my own air leaking sob 630/272xp conversion. AM cylinder, AM intake manifold, AM gaskets (i'm starting to see a trend here). Seals are fine. Passes vac/pressure tests when blocked off at the cylinder. Rev the saw up and it 4 strokes then steadily climbs and leans out. I'm gonna remove the jug, sand the aluminum and both sides of that POS plastic intake block and install new gaskets.


Next was my 026 pro. Same symptoms. Passed p/vac test. Screen inside carb was plugged. New fuel line and filter. Problem fixed.

2nd 026, same problem, same fix.
4th saw: 028 super. Same symptoms, new line and filter didn't fix it. Needs new seals


----------



## VinceGU05

Mastermind said:


> No case gasket Vince? I've been wondering if that would be ok on these saws.



the old gasket measure 4 thou.. so i figured it aint much of a gasket so the yamabond should be ok. just made sure she was super clean and flat b4 assembly. will know in a coupla weeks i guess.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

at the moment the bench has my Dillion set up for 38sp/357


----------



## Mastermind

VinceGU05 said:


> the old gasket measure 4 thou.. so i figured it aint much of a gasket so the yamabond should be ok. just made sure she was super clean and flat b4 assembly. will know in a coupla weeks i guess.



Be sure and give a full report.....inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Mastermind

Autotune day....


----------



## DrewUth

Cleaned up and organized my "chainsaw area" on Sunday. I was having trouble keeping auto parts, motorcycle parts and saw parts separated and organized so I took some separate tools and supplies and designated an entire area just to saws. In the one photo, L to R: MAC3216 I was given, trying to get it to run and it is fighting me every step of the way , Craftsman 2.0 or 2.2, PP5020, Wild Thingy, Poulan 3000, 440EVL Echo, and Pioneer P28. They are all mine save for the Echo. I only had one saw this time last near...


----------



## merc_man

Mastermind said:


> Autotune day....
> 
> View attachment 470307


Holy triplets.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Well, I guess my Stihl MS361 is back on the bench. Thought I had it fixed but it's acting up again. I went out to try it out today and it died in the cut. Then it acted like it wasn't getting any gas so when I get the time I'll try a new carb and see if that helps. The pulse hose looked okay and I tried running it on it's side with the fuel cap off and it did the same thing so doubt if it's the vent.
What do you guys think would be the best, a Walbro or a Zama? I can get either for about the same price.















'


----------



## Tor R

Quations, do your guys use aftermarked sealing rings? and if so, where do your guys buy aftermarked sealing to Huskys?

This is almost impossible to get in Norway, but at last, I got hold of one tube.
Where do your guys buy the Locktite 518?


----------



## Mastermind

EBay my friend...


----------



## melloyello

Just finished putting a piston/cylinder kit on a ms391 I picked up for free at work. Customer got her a lil hot trying to cut with a dull chain I guess. Popped a section of piston off about the size of a quarter and one crank bearing was coming apart. It will have a much happier life in my hands.
Right now there is a ms250 on the bench that I just threw a Chinese replacement engine in. Another "I thought it was mixed gas" freebies from one of our customers.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

I have a feeling my 361 isn't getting gas because maybe it's because the fuel line is shaped so that maybe the filter isn't down in the tank enough. I noticed it when I put it in but thought it might settle in once it was exposed to the fuel and of course gravity. I'll try filling up the tank more and see if that helps. I have had saws before that I had to put a weight on the pickup filter because they were so light they just would float on the gas rather than go in it.


----------



## Mastermind

I've seen some weird carb issues with the 361......


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Thinking about ordering a new carb for it today, don't think I'll go with the original type. I've done every test I can think of and just can't get it to cut. It will run as long as you don't run it wide open and you can rev it up briefly but when you put it in the wood..nothing. I've tried adjusting it leaner and richer, just seems like it's not getting enough fuel. New line, new filter..


----------



## Mastermind

Have you vac/pressure tested the saw?


----------



## redfin

Mr Mike said they have to be CLEEEEN for powder so....


----------



## PA Dan

redfin said:


> Mr Mike said they have to be CLEEEEN for powder so....View attachment 470712
> View attachment 470713


Dude thats awesome! Bet your wife isnt home!


----------



## czar800

PA Dan said:


> Dude thats awesome! Bet your wife isnt home!



Or she's baking the powder coating!


----------



## lead farmer

redfin said:


> Mr Mike said they have to be CLEEEEN for powder so....View attachment 470712
> View attachment 470713


I never eat any of that cooked husky, how they taste. [emoji12]


----------



## redfin

PA Dan said:


> Dude thats awesome! Bet your wife isnt home!


Dammit Dan I wear the pants around here, just because wifey picks them out for me in the morning doesnt mean u can speculate whether she approves of my cleaning proccess.

BTW shes in florida.


----------



## czar800

I was just thinking I have to many work benches. 5 total 3 used as benches almost daily, 2 used but get pilled on. 

Got the combine back on its wheels washed and parked for winter.




So we started fixing the cab floor in the dump truck.




House bench, hobby bench.


----------



## MustangMike

You got some big toys!!!


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Mastermind said:


> Have you vac/pressure tested the saw?


 No, I haven't got that far yet, I did check the compression and it is a bit low but if necessary I have a spare piston and cylinder and a new set of rings for it. I've had the sides off it and didn't notice any oil around the seals. I checked the intake and pulse hose and they seemed fine. If I have to tear it down for a pressure test I'll probably also change the cylinder. I went ahead and ordered the Zama carb this time, see what happens..


----------



## fearofpavement

Today I sorted through a pile of chains and modded 5 Stihl 1127 mufflers.


----------



## x308

I was given a no-name saw which leaked oil. Have tried several times to fix it, still leaves puddle on the floor. The pictures below (first one is duplicated sorry), show the rubber elbow, which is where it is leaking. Could not find anything to fit; one from a stihl was too small. The outlet from the oil tank is about 6.2mm or 7/16". Anybody have a clue what I could get to replace it.
Thanks
Pete


----------



## Stihlofadeal64

PA Dan said:


> Dude thats awesome! Bet your wife isnt home!


----------



## Stihlofadeal64

czar800 said:


> I was just thinking I have to many work benches. 5 total 3 used as benches almost daily, 2 used but get pilled on.
> 
> Got the combine back on its wheels washed and parked for winter.
> 
> View attachment 470768
> 
> 
> So we started fixing the cab floor in the dump truck.View attachment 470770
> 
> View attachment 470769
> 
> 
> House bench, hobby bench.
> 
> View attachment 470775



I spied a few 1121 series saws on the bench (024, 026ish). Are they down for the count or just getting revamped for another day


----------



## Onan18

czar800 said:


> I was just thinking I have to many work benches. 5 total 3 used as benches almost daily, 2 used but get pilled on.
> 
> Got the combine back on its wheels washed and parked for winter.
> 
> View attachment 470768
> 
> 
> So we started fixing the cab floor in the dump truck.View attachment 470770
> 
> View attachment 470769
> 
> 
> House bench, hobby bench.
> 
> View attachment 470775



I see you have good taste in equipment, is that a IH 1256 Turbo next to the dump truck? I have a 1952 Super C 90% restored (just need to button up the wiring and paint) and a 1955 300 Row Crop getting ready to go under the knife. Just picked up a IH 270A back hoe, needs the fuel pump replaced. 

Joe


----------



## LegDeLimber

x308 said:


> I was given a no-name saw which leaked oil. Have tried several times to fix it, still leaves puddle on the floor. The pictures below, show the rubber elbow, which is where it is leaking. Could not find anything to fit; one from a stihl was too small. The outlet from the oil tank is about 6.2mm or 7/16". Anybody have a clue what I could get to replace it.
> Thanks
> Pete



Any chance you can post a pic of the saw and or at least a name/numbers?
Seems like a lot of folks can surprise us with what misc carcasses and things they have in the deep inventory corners.
A shot of the location where the "bulkhead fitting" actually fits could be handy.

IS there any chance that a few wraps of teflon pipe tape might help?
IF there's enough room to give it a slight twist to help prevent unwrapping the tape,
then chances are better for getting it in tightly.
of course you need to twist in the direction that wont UN-wind the tape.
Plus if it doesn't go right the 1st try... ehh, that tape's not too expensive to take a few tries, considering the worth of a leak fix!
Of course this is all assuming that the rubber fitting isn't so soft that it just squishes
down and wont hold firm to help keep its shape thus holding the seal.


----------



## Definitive Dave

You guys quit sneaking into my garage and bustin fins on 044 flywheels, it aint nice!!!

Also pictured to the far right is the most damaged 066 crankcase of all time, 2 busted halves, a frozen crank shattered piston, and three broken fins in a row on the flywheel, no idea why it was still on the shelf, not even any rubber bits to scavenge.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

x308 said:


> I was given a no-name saw which leaked oil. Have tried several times to fix it, still leaves puddle on the floor. The pictures below (first one is duplicated sorry), show the rubber elbow, which is where it is leaking. Could not find anything to fit; one from a stihl was too small. The outlet from the oil tank is about 6.2mm or 7/16". Anybody have a clue what I could get to replace it.
> Thanks
> Pete
> 
> 
> View attachment 470833
> View attachment 470833
> View attachment 470834


 Echo has an elbow in some of their saws for the oiler and for the fuel line, might try a dealer and see if they can match it up.


----------



## czar800

Onan18 said:


> I see you have good taste in equipment, is that a IH 1256 Turbo next to the dump truck? I have a 1952 Super C 90% restored (just need to button up the wiring and paint) and a 1955 300 Row Crop getting ready to go under the knife. Just picked up a IH 270A back hoe, needs the fuel pump replaced.
> 
> Joe



It's a 856 been looking for a 1256 or 1456.


----------



## huskihl

Got new intake gaskets in today for my 630/272xp conversion. No more leaks


----------



## a. palmer jr.

A little cool here today but needed to put a new fuel line on my 029 I'm rebuilding so I took it in the house, wife went crazy over that idea! I convinced her it was perfectly okay because the saw was empty and it only took a couple of minutes or so. Those lines go in a lot easier if you put a dab of soap on them where they go thru the case. Saw's back in the shed and wife's happy again..


----------



## Tor R

On my bench now is 3x357xpg, 2x42, 1x254xpg..then i should finish 1x362xpg, 2x372xpg, 3x354xpg, 5x262xpg, 1x266xpg....I've lost control over my projects........

Is there any ebayshop your guys can recommend when it comes to the walbro gasket sets (for hda 199 and HdA 120)


----------



## x308

x308 said:


> I was given a no-name saw which leaked oil. Have tried several times to fix it, still leaves puddle on the floor. The pictures below (first one is duplicated sorry), show the rubber elbow, which is where it is leaking. Could not find anything to fit; one from a stihl was too small. The outlet from the oil tank is about 6.2mm or 7/16". Anybody have a clue what I could get to replace it.
> Have also attached some pictures of the saw.
> It is 7 years old; 37cc, weighs 11lbs, 16" bar
> Brand is gardenline.
> Looked at similar size Echo chainsaw parts, but they have a different oiler set-up.
> Makita seems to do without rubber hose for oil.
> Tried a stihl pipe, but it was too small.
> Tried wrapping it in plumbers tape, but still leaked.
> It is a nice light saw, starts easily, cuts well. Would be a shame to scrap it for want of a bit of rubber.
> Thanks
> Pete
> 
> 
> View attachment 470833
> View attachment 470833
> View attachment 470834


----------



## Stihlofadeal64

Definitive Dave said:


> You guys quit sneaking into my garage and bustin fins on 044 flywheels, it aint nice!!!
> 
> Also pictured to the far right is the most damaged 066 crankcase of all time, 2 busted halves, a frozen crank shattered piston, and three broken fins in a row on the flywheel, no idea why it was still on the shelf, not even any rubber bits to scavenge.



Dadgummit, hoarding all those 044 crankcases ought to be a crime or something 
No wonder I can't find any parts saws to build a restored saw. All of them are in the basement at Daves!


----------



## MustangMike

So Dave, what is the story on those AM 440 tank holders???


----------



## huskihl

Went to an arborist friend's house today. Came home with a somewhat run-over 066, an 084 in need of an oil pump, ms361, 036 pro x 2, 034s, husky 41, and a 3200 mac, all in need of work, but not toast either. Gotta fix the 66, 84, and probably an 036. Ought to be a decent trade


----------



## redoakneck

088 mill saw needing new piston, and possibly that 125cc bike pipe, Dolmar 420 for new fuel lines, and the 2100 is fine.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Supposed to be cold next two days, no projects for awhile. I have a friend who has a saw needing a top end, I didn't volunteer..


----------



## Mastermind

My feet stayed cold all day today. 70 degrees a few days ago, mid 20s now.


----------



## huskihl

Mastermind said:


> My feet stayed cold all day today. 70 degrees a few days ago, mid 20s now.


Yep. US too. Sunny and 70 in the garage tho


----------



## MGoBlue

Thorough injector cleaning and new o-rings.


----------



## VinceGU05

Friggin stinker here. 106 deg. Too hot to work on saws [emoji37]


Sent from my iStihl.


----------



## beaglebriar

This old girl has got "project" written all over it!


----------



## bigbadbob

Tor R said:


> On my bench now is 3x357xpg, 2x42, 1x254xpg..then i should finish 1x362xpg, 2x372xpg, 3x354xpg, 5x262xpg, 1x266xpg....I've lost control over my projects........
> 
> Is there any ebayshop your guys can recommend when it comes to the walbro gasket sets (for hda 199 and HdA 120)


You have a lot of hot saws right there!!!
BBB


----------



## Dman7

Current bench project..1970 ish Rupp Roadster restoration. An excellent conversation piece for your entry hallway [emoji41]. 











Dman7

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Definitive Dave

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> Dadgummit, hoarding all those 044 crankcases ought to be a crime or something
> No wonder I can't find any parts saws to build a restored saw. All of them are in the basement at Daves!



If only they were all GOOD parts cases.....





MustangMike said:


> So Dave, what is the story on those AM 440 tank holders???



I plan one using one today on the 10mm drf255 top end saw, time will tell but the marketplace really likes them
Dave


----------



## Deleted member 83629

Another lawn boy F100 engine on the bench for a little freshening up 
maybe it will live this spring. NOTE how well they built this in the exploded parts view.


----------



## Definitive Dave

Dman7 said:


> Current bench project..1970 ish Rupp Roadster restoration. An excellent conversation piece for your entry hallway [emoji41].
> 
> View attachment 471371
> 
> 
> View attachment 471372
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dman7
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That looks cool, but what is it used for, all I can figure is motorized directional fanny swatter.


----------



## Dman7

Definitive Dave said:


> That looks cool, but what is it used for, all I can figure is motorized directional fanny swatter.



As is, I would agree! Rest of the parts in the garage, getting sandblasted, primed, painted. Rear swing arm and shocks next..


Dman7

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbadbob

Good old 268 
BBB


----------



## Stihlofadeal64

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/23857790455/in/dateposted-public/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/23775283991/in/dateposted-public/

Muh O44, and although I know it may not be "precious" it sure is special to me 

Cannot seem to get the picture thing just right. Sometimes it works for me, sometimes not?


----------



## a. palmer jr.

You just have to keep on fiddling around with it and eventually it comes on..


----------



## a. palmer jr.

I think we're gonna have some better weather after today so I put some 290 parts in the parts cleaner, may get to assemble an engine or two before Christmas..


----------



## bryanr2

Mastermind said:


> My feet stayed cold all day today. 70 degrees a few days ago, mid 20s now.


And then it's gonna be 70+ for Christmas. I can't remember a Christmas that warm.


----------



## MustangMike

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/23857790455/in/dateposted-public/
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/23775283991/in/dateposted-public/
> 
> Muh O44, and although I know it may not be "precious" it sure is special to me
> 
> Cannot seem to get the picture thing just right. Sometimes it works for me, sometimes not?



Beautiful looking saw. Is she a 10 mm??? Any mods???


----------



## Stihlofadeal64

MustangMike said:


> Beautiful looking saw. Is she a 10 mm??? Any mods???



She is not a 10mm even though the covers are that style. It is a 12mm with a dual port muffler. I have a new metal tag to go on the top cover. After I bought the flip cap tank and installed a friend of mine showed me a OEM tank that is in good condition he has for sale. Dadgummit, you'd think I was done forking out green backs for this thing!


----------



## VinceGU05

Thank **** that is over! 039 POS![emoji13]










Onwards and upwards!!! My CD2100 resto next [emoji16]


Sent from my iStihl.


----------



## MustangMike

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> She is not a 10mm even though the covers are that style. It is a 12mm with a dual port muffler. I have a new metal tag to go on the top cover. After I bought the flip cap tank and installed a friend of mine showed me a OEM tank that is in good condition he has for sale. Dadgummit, you'd think I was done forking out green backs for this thing!



Nice looking saw, enjoy it. My 044 #1 has a 440 tank handle, as does my 046 (a 460 tank handle). I'm kinda just used to them, and they don't leak (my 044 handle just needed a new cap) and the tank breather is better. It is also easier to see your fuel level with the new tanks, so for a working saw, I kinda like them.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

I put one 029 engine together, well, made it into an 039. I may try to put it into the saw tomorrow if it works out that I can, then I'll start on number two.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64

a. palmer jr. said:


> I put one 029 engine together, well, made it into an 039. I may try to put it into the saw tomorrow if it works out that I can, then I'll start on number two.


You using the Hutzl kit for the 039/MS390. If so I am curious as to whether you pressure and vacuum test before you run them. (remembering a previous thread on these and was considering buying one -- don't remember the outcome of the thread as to whether there was a significant problem with quality).


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> You using the Hutzl kit for the 039/MS390. If so I am curious as to whether you pressure and vacuum test before you run them. (remembering a previous thread on these and was considering buying one -- don't remember the outcome of the thread as to whether there was a significant problem with quality).


Actually, I'm not using the Huztl kit. The cylinder is one called a Mahle. The piston only is AM but not Farmer Tech, it came from the US but I can't remember the vendor, maybe I still have the box it came in, I'll check on it tomorrow. And no, I'm not gonna pressure test this one, it's gonna have all new stuff in it including pulse hose, seals, etc. I may not need a new piston in the next one, it looks good through the ports but I may check compression before I decide.


----------



## VinceGU05

Has Farmer Tec got as good a name as Golf for Pistons? 
But I wasn't going to pay $220 for a piston from Stihl! 
Just used a FT with the 039 I just rebuilt. [emoji52]


Sent from my iStihl.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64

VinceGU05 said:


> Has Farmer Tec got as good a name as Golf for Pistons?
> But I wasn't going to pay $220 for a piston from Stihl!
> Just used a FT with the 039 I just rebuilt. [emoji52]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iStihl.



Meteor makes the 039/MS390 piston now. That would be my choice


----------



## Stihlofadeal64

a. palmer jr. said:


> Actually, I'm not using the Huztl kit. The cylinder is one called a Mahle. The piston only is AM but not Farmer Tech, it came from the US but I can't remember the vendor, maybe I still have the box it came in, I'll check on it tomorrow. And no, I'm not gonna pressure test this one, it's gonna have all new stuff in it including pulse hose, seals, etc. I may not need a new piston in the next one, it looks good through the ports but I may check compression before I decide.


Sure wish I could come up with a 039/MS390 cylinder right now. I need one for a project.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

I've never had any trouble with the aftermarket pistons or cylinders but I imagine it depends on how hard you use them. When converting to a 390 it might be a good idea to install the shield behind the muffler, many 029, 290 saws don't have that shield.


----------



## KG441c

What about aftermarket cranks for say a 440 or 460? Any good?


----------



## Stihl working hard

VinceGU05 said:


> Thank **** that is over! 039 POS![emoji13]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Onwards and upwards!!! My CD2100 resto next [emoji16]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iStihl.


Looks great Vince nice job


----------



## KG441c

A 064 and a 460 that I just got through porting and a mdavlee ported 372xpw that member Laslab has been doing a few things to


----------



## mdavlee

Baby bar on that saw.


----------



## KG441c

Lol! 


mdavlee said:


> Baby bar on that saw.


U gotta ask Laslab on that one!! It weighs 18.3lbs full of fluids with that bar on it. Awesome feel


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> Sure wish I could come up with a 039/MS390 cylinder right now. I need one for a project.


 Thought I had a nice complete engine until I looked closer, turns out it's gonna need another cylinder, sparkplug hole threads messed up pretty bad..


----------



## KG441c

mdavlee said:


> I bet it does. That one was built for torque. Little longer blowdown than I normally put.


Just takin a guess but are the transfers @122?


----------



## KG441c

mdavlee said:


> Nope. A little higher I think 125-126


Wow!!! Exhaust around 103? Blowdown around 23??


----------



## KG441c

mdavlee said:


> Exhaust around 100 I think. Been 3 years since I did that or maybe 4.


Its like pullin teeth tryin to get Laslab not to sell a saw!! Lol! I may just have to pay him for that one for myself!!!


----------



## huskihl

a. palmer jr. said:


> I think we're gonna have some better weather after today so I put some 290 parts in the parts cleaner, may get to assemble an engine or two before Christmas..


Any chance you've got an 029 super piston floating around that's usable?


----------



## nstueve

My latest is more like... "What's being done to my bench..."

I've been spending a little time here and there improving the welding bench. I just added the grinder rack. No not all of the grinders will be staying they are mostly on there for my upcoming grinder thread.






Tool cup
For grinder tools. Notice I painted
The raker gauge and allens red so I can spot them and make sure they get back where they belong










Adding new Wilton I got cheap at auction. Still unsure if I want this on my bench or not. Don't want to beat the bench casters to death if I'm pounding on stuff in the vice.





I'll probably be adding a bar rail grinder and maybe a breaker/spinner to this table. Trying to think out the best organization for the shop right now.


----------



## Onan18

a. palmer jr. said:


> Thought I had a nice complete engine until I looked closer, turns out it's gonna need another cylinder, sparkplug hole threads messed up pretty bad..



Helicoil wont fix it?


----------



## a. palmer jr.

huskihl said:


> Any chance you've got an 029 super piston floating around that's usable?


 I've only had one 029 Super in my life but I think it's the same as the MS290 piston, probably 46mm bore. It says on the side of the cylinder what size it is.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Onan18 said:


> Helicoil wont fix it?


 It probably would but I found a good cylinder in my parts pile so I'll use it, just a little more work. I might helicoil the other cylinder later..


----------



## Homelite410

Re tapping handlebar mounts on the SEZ. And just mounted muh new manipulator! I love it!


----------



## bigbadbob

Homelite410 said:


> Re tapping handlebar mounts on the SEZ. And just mounted muh new manipulator! I love it!



I had one of those and would run it full tilt in some big fir until it boiled the gas,,, cool her off and off we would go, cant kill those!!!
BBB


----------



## Tor R

I am doing..... well, trying to do some cylinder cleanup.....
Have another 254 piston with a stuck ring.
Seems to be a good meteor year

346 piston



254 piston...



and another 254


----------



## Homelite410

bigbadbob said:


> I had one of those and would run it full tilt in some big fir until it boiled the gas,,, cool her off and off we would go, cant kill those!!!
> BBB


The SEZ was a damn good saw, and especially snappy for 40cc pulling full size 3/8 chain.


----------



## tickhound93

Ms310 conglomeration... My brother is home from college and I was away in Texas. He took over my tool box. Have to see how he did on his first saw build (after no less than a dozen calls to me lol)


----------



## Mastermind

Today was a 268xp, then a MS441....now two 044s...

Break time..


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Still trying to put together 3 Stihl 290s between the cool days. Carb cleaning tomorrow..


----------



## VinceGU05

An old muscle saw. Ready for test fire in the morning [emoji16][emoji41][emoji123]





Held together with Stihl Torx scews[emoji13]











Sent from my iStihl.


----------



## rd35

So here's what's on my bench right now. Anybody know what saw this is? (I'm sure most of you do) 




Here's why it came all apart



And here is the fix


Gonna check for leaks and give the carb a good cleaning before I fire it up. A lean condition caused the melt-down!


----------



## VinceGU05

rd35 said:


> So here's what's on my bench right now. Anybody know what saw this is? (I'm sure most of you do)
> 
> View attachment 472440
> 
> 
> Here's why it came all apart
> View attachment 472444
> 
> 
> And here is the fixView attachment 472449
> 
> 
> Gonna check for leaks and give the carb a good cleaning before I fire it up. A lean condition caused the melt-down!



My favorite [emoji37] 029, 039 


Sent from my iStihl.


----------



## rd35

VinceGU05 said:


> My favorite [emoji37] 029, 039



Close enough!! MS290! That didn't take long!


----------



## Mastermind

They are good saws that are under appreciated around here.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

rd35 said:


> So here's what's on my bench right now. Anybody know what saw this is? (I'm sure most of you do)
> 
> View attachment 472440
> 
> 
> Here's why it came all apart
> View attachment 472444
> 
> 
> And here is the fixView attachment 472449
> 
> 
> Gonna check for leaks and give the carb a good cleaning before I fire it up. A lean condition caused the melt-down!


 Yeah, I have three of them apart right now..I don't know why so many scuffed pistons when there's no apparent air leak. Must have been straight gassed.


----------



## nstueve

Mastermind said:


> They are good saws that are under appreciated around here.



They are under appreciated... They are heavy until they have a 039/390 top end but they are very dependable after a muff mod, pulling the red snake eyes of death out of the carb, and readjusting carb settings.

I just rebuilt 2x of them not that long ago and have 3 more on the floor. I am down to 45-55mins/rebuild on these and well into the 200's on # I've rebuilt.


----------



## nstueve

a. palmer jr. said:


> Yeah, I have three of them apart right now..I don't know why so many scuffed pistons when there's no apparent air leak. Must have been straight gassed.


Air leaks are rare unless it's a fuel line... The big triple lip rubber seals have a hard time going bad. Usually it's someone using cheap non-synthetic oil and letting it idle for 5-10mins while they move wood or load the truck. When the "L" is set to 1/4 turn out like OEM the run into a lean condition at idle making them get hot, choked muffler makes them hotter, and lower RPM means lower air flow to cool cylinder. It's the perfect trifecta to overheat and torch a cylinder.


----------



## nstueve

Spent 15 mins mounting this up to the big angle iron last night. Anyone know what it is???

Mastermind gets banned from this quiz...


----------



## Onan18

Breaker/spinner combo.


----------



## MustangMike

That was my guess.


----------



## nstueve

Yep.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

been playing around with a stihl chain that has screwed up left hand cutters and thought i would play around with a jonsered roller file.
produces a nice sharp chain.


----------



## MustangMike

How do you adjust the height as the tooth wears down?


----------



## nstueve

MustangMike said:


> How do you adjust the height as the tooth wears down?


The jig has a slight camber angle to the rear so as you slide your file a little further back your file height drops a little. The nice thing is that those rollers help keep the file pushed up into the bottom of the top plate. Keeps your file from digging down and not getting good sharp chain. They work great. I keep 4-6 of them in different sizes on hand to sell to people. I'll sharpen their chain and then ask if they want an idiot proof chain pocket chain sharpener. If they say yes, I show them how to use it. Then their chain only comes back 1/2 f***ed up.

Just be careful not to beak your chain with those file guides.


----------



## nstueve




----------



## Tor R

Got this one in the post today, bearing for 242, who is NLA nowadays.


----------



## beaglebriar

Spent about an hour removing alum. transfer from my dad's old Partner S55 cylinder. It cleaned up pretty easy with a little 320 cloth. My boys been after me to get it running so now it's time to try locating a few parts for it.





It's pretty rough but this old girl kept my a$$ warm for a lot of winters growing up.... I think it deserves to be resurrected!


----------



## RIDE-RED 350r

On my bench right now.....

Still pecking away at hunting down a small air leak in that 394 I recently did a top end and crank bearings on. Got a new carb spacer and good carb to swap in. Probably get that done tomorrow and fingers are crossed.

Also, I put wrenches to the first Creamsicle ever to come into my garage for a friend. Had to swap the tank section from a dead 030AV to another that ran but had a broken rear handle right up by the throttle trigger. Got it done but still needs to be tuned. Ran out of daylight and if I run a saw in the garage it stinks up the house and the Chicken has a hissy fit... 

Then last in line is a 575xp basket case that needs a piston and crank bearings... Guess I should apply for my business license, busted saws keep showing up at my door.


----------



## tickhound93

So you say you got a 575 xp basket case. .. Follow me.. Just about ready to start getting her together.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64

rd35 said:


> So here's what's on my bench right now. Anybody know what saw this is? (I'm sure most of you do)
> 
> View attachment 472440
> 
> 
> Here's why it came all apart
> View attachment 472444
> 
> 
> And here is the fixView attachment 472449
> 
> 
> Gonna check for leaks and give the carb a good cleaning before I fire it up. A lean condition caused the melt-down!



Its in the 1127 series. Is the engine OEM or aftermarket?


----------



## Mastermind

044 day today.....


----------



## MustangMike

You are making me drool Randy, 2 red levers to go with those 2 angle fin cylinders!

The early 10 mm did not have red levers, but a lot of the later ones did!

You are gonna have some happy campers when they got those back.


----------



## Mastermind

MustangMike said:


> You are making me drool Randy, 2 red levers to go with those 2 angle fin cylinders!
> 
> The early 10 mm did not have red levers, but a lot of the later ones did!
> 
> You are gonna have some happy campers when they got those back.



One of those angle fin jugs is a NOS auto choke version. We just plugged that off with epoxy...


----------



## hseII

Mastermind said:


> 044 day today.....
> 
> View attachment 472728



44s are Ghey.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

The little echo limbing saw was on the bench today it needed a new bar so i got one from work $15.00 out the door
here it is setting pretty it matches the saw well.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64

Mastermind said:


> 044 day today.....
> 
> View attachment 472728




It's a GREAT DAY on Cuddle lane!


----------



## Definitive Dave

Mastermind said:


> 044 day today.....
> 
> View attachment 472728


ya gots red goo on the jugs mang  I am gonna have to take it apart and polish the top of the piston now, what do the pros recommend for polishing pistons and jugs
Dave

every time I look at the bench, the elves have stacked more stuff on top of my projects


----------



## Stihlofadeal64

Definitive Dave said:


> ya gots red goo on the jugs mang  I am gonna have to take it apart and polish the top of the piston now, what do the pros recommend for polishing pistons and jugs
> Dave
> 
> every time I look at the bench, the elves have stacked more stuff on top of my projects



Dave you are a 044 HOARDER!


----------



## Definitive Dave

nuh uh
Dave


----------



## Mastermind

Gary Goo for bar oil, polishing compound, and fapping lube.


----------



## hseII

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> It's a GREAT DAY on Cuddle lane!


I Agree Completely: He wouldn't know how to act if someone wasn't giving him Chit though. 

I hope He has the Bestest Moobs Christmas Eva.


----------



## Mastermind

hseII said:


> I Agree Completely: He wouldn't know how to act if someone wasn't giving him Chit though.
> 
> I hope He has the Bestest Moobs Christmas Eva.



I'm just trying not to offend anyone.

Happy Merry Holiday Christmas Season and stuff.


----------



## mdavlee

Mastermind said:


> I'm just trying not to offend anyone.
> 
> Happy Merry Holiday Christmas Season and stuff.


I'm offended you're not offending someone...


----------



## huskihl

mdavlee said:


> I'm offended you're not offending someone...


One thing in life is for sure, ya can't make everyone happy. Hell, some people ain't happy unless they ain't happy


----------



## Sty57

Definitive Dave said:


> ya gots red goo on the jugs mang  I am gonna have to take it apart and polish the top of the piston now, what do the pros recommend for polishing pistons and jugs
> Dave
> 
> every time I look at the bench, the elves have stacked more stuff on top of my projects


It rubs the lotion on it's skin or it gets the hose again......


----------



## Deleted member 83629

Sty57 said:


> It rubs the lotion on it's skin or it gets the hose again......


it puts the joe dirt in the hole.


----------



## beaglebriar

Daaaaaaang!


----------



## VinceGU05

Glass bead blast the jugs. Come up like new. 





Sent from my iStihl.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64

VinceGU05 said:


> Glass bead blast the jugs. Come up like new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iStihl.



Ew lah lah. That makes for some nice cylinders!


----------



## Tor R

My 266 XPG is almost done. will finish the seals tmr, waiting for carb rebuild though.
Coke gasket, can hardly wait to do the compression test.


----------



## Tor R

I don't care so much for the 3xx serie to Husky, but I have a bit different feeling for the 2xx serie.
Some jugs that waiting for the bottom ends to be finish.....From left, new 242 oem jug, then 2 roads with 254, the rest are 262 jugs


----------



## PA Dan

VinceGU05 said:


> Glass bead blast the jugs. Come up like new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iStihl.


Did the same with my 044 hybrid!


----------



## rattler362

Got this

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## rattler362

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Foragefarmer

Jonsered 930



Not looking so good




But cleaned up pretty well.


----------



## Mastermind

3210XP on the bench. I'm almost done for today though.

Y'all have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## glock37

Mastermind said:


> 3210XP on the bench. I'm almost done for today though.
> 
> Y'all have a Merry Christmas.


a 3210 ? new saw ?


----------



## Mastermind

Damn cell phones....

A 3120XP is what I meant Mike.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64

Mastermind said:


> 3210XP on the bench. I'm almost done for today though.
> 
> Y'all have a Merry Christmas.


Merry Christmas friend, and a happy New Year!


----------



## a. palmer jr.

I didn't mess with anything today, just working on a bunch of Christmas candy, which I'm real good at. Merry Christmas all.


----------



## VinceGU05

Wondered why the esky was getting hard to start. 




Think I found the problem. 






Sent from my iStihl.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64

VinceGU05 said:


> Wondered why the esky was getting hard to start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think I found the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iStihl.


ewww not good!


----------



## RIDE-RED 350r

Well, the last 2 days have been fairly productive between family Christmas gatherings...

I got that 394 all straightened out and running like a champ... Now the last problem: letting go of it to give it back to the owner!! LOL!

I also pulled clutch covers, top covers, and recoils on my 346 and 372 for cleaning... The 372 got a muff mod whilst I was at it..  Base gasket delete next. Would have done it yesterday but I was just getting too close on time and didn't want to leave it sitting on the bench unfinished.

Today I finished up and tuned in that Stihl 038AV I mentioned earlier in this thread.... Yes, it's an 038, not an 030 as I stated before. The tag is VERY faded and only after looking really close today did I realize it's an 038. Got that back to the owner today and he's a happy camper....

Now....to find my 394 or 395 builder/project... I really don't NEED a big cube saw, my 372 handles anything I typically throw at a saw doing what I do.....but dang if I don't WANT one BADLY! I guess I'm finally bitten by CAD....


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Went to relatives today and after I came back I decided to gas up my 039 and try to run it. I couldn't get the thing to start until I primed it but it would only run until the prime gas burned up, after that, nothing and it had a full tank of fuel. I guess it's gonna require some more fuel system work but I think I've done everything I can think of before I tried to start it, new fuel line, rebuilt carb, new pulse hose, rebuilt the engine. I guess I'll start by seeing if the fuel line isn't kinked, might try a different carb, later I may give it a pressure test...I'd been avoiding that because I don't have all the equipment for it but guess I will soon..


----------



## Mastermind

You don't need much, just a mity vac. You can make all the block off plates.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Mastermind said:


> You don't need much, just a mity vac. You can make all the block off plates.


 I have some hoses, T fittings, and a gauge, just need to finish the outfit. I wonder if a tire pump would be helpful to make a pressure tester? This engine didn't go to well putting the bottom plate on the engine and I'm betting it has an air leak there. I used some of that red messy stuff that Stihl uses, I generally use Motoseal which is a bit thinner and I've had great luck with it but I was out of it at the time.


----------



## Mastermind

It might, but a air tank, or compressor with a regulator would better. Set the pressure at 10psi and spray soapy water......

Watch for the bubbles.


----------



## beaglebriar

You can usually get a good used mity vac for about half price on the bay. Think I paid 30 bucks for mine and it was like new.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

I have an air tank with a gauge on it and also a small air compressor so maybe all I need is to hook it all up. Too late tonight but I have tomorrow free. Probably moot anyway because I'm pretty sure I messed up when I put that bottom plate on it. I should have just stopped and scraped that stuff off and started again. Good thing I have a lot of spare time.


----------



## Mastermind




----------



## a. palmer jr.

Put together another 029 today, all except the chain. I think I have one, just haven't looked yet. I hope this one starts, it went together pretty well..


----------



## Stihlofadeal64

Mastermind said:


> View attachment 473412


Them is some purdy saws muh friend!


----------



## Macman125

Finally finished sealing my tank halves on my homie 550. I used threebond 1184. I'm hoping for the best lol.


----------



## TRTermite

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> ewww not good!


Bourbon and water separate???
Bad Ice cubes Does That.. 
That is the Start of a headache....

You did send Your Post from your "ICE STILL"


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Finally got my carb in the mail yesterday for the 361 but it's turned cooler today and think I'll wait awhile so I just labeled it and threw it in the box with all my other new arrivals. Also received the piston/cylinder for the Husq. 55. it's in the box also. Spring is gonna be a very busy time!


----------



## x308

VinceGU05 said:


> Wondered why the esky was getting hard to start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think I found the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iStihl.


Bloke in Australia was given a ticket by the cops for riding one on the footpath.
We are becoming the nanny state.


----------



## MustangMike

x308 said:


> Bloke in Australia was given a ticket by the cops for riding one on the footpath.
> We are becoming the nanny state.



You gave up your guns, you are a Nanny State, I just hope it does not happen here!


----------



## merc_man

On my bench is my echo cs520. Gonna clean her up and sharpen chain. I have never tried sharpening without the file guide and i think its time to take the training wheels off and giver a try.


Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Found the problem with the 039 and the 361. The 039 had a kinked fuel line right beside the carburetor where I couldn't see it, dang Chinese fuel lines, and the 361 really had me stumped but when I was checking it out the last time I noticed the impulse line dangling beside where it was supposed to be. I stuck it on and the saw ran like a new one. I'm leaving the new carb on it, so I guess I have a spare, kinda surprised it ran at all without the pulse hose attached..


----------



## Onan18

Rainy day at work, lets see what we can build out of the "Junk" pile. 
Toasty 
Think I work on a few of these 
Not too shabby

Joe


----------



## a. palmer jr.

After wallowing around with my own saws for awhile I think I'll tackle a customer saw, an 026 needing a top end. Surely I can't get it messed up too bad..From the looks of it I don't think it could get much worse, never seen so much dirt..


----------



## Nitroman

What's on my bench? After paying $1,225.41 to Alaska Commercial Company to rebuild the front end and rear suspension and install a new track on my 2007 Arctic Cat 570, something in the chaincase came apart about five miles below Bethel on the river. Wife drive the truck, I drive my 800 RMK, were going to pull the AC to the trail where I would then winch it onto the trailer wife had attached to the truck. Too much water and got dark so turned back and will do it in the morning.
Would like to say the Kimpex gas shocks I put on the machine, with the all new everything in the sleds front end made it feel like a Cadillac on the Turnpike. Until it went CRUNCH, and stopped.
I'll take a couple chainsaws in case I have to cut it from the ice.


----------



## Macman125

Finally got the 550 back together. Have to replace an oil line and it should be good to test fire. I used threebond 1184 to seal the tank halves, replaced the machine head screws with allen type bolts. Hoping it sealed well. Up next is a ms260, hoping to remove the base gasket and widen the ports.


----------



## TreeswingerPerth

tbone75 said:


> How bout this MS440 I am building from scratch , and some chinee parts ! LOL Chinee crankcase halves and a BB kit . Just need the air filter parts and wrap .View attachment 390112
> View attachment 390112
> View attachment 390113
> View attachment 390114



How is the quality of that Chinese stuff ? I've seen loads of it for sale on ebay .


----------



## a. palmer jr.

TreeswingerPerth said:


> How is the quality of that Chinese stuff ? I've seen loads of it for sale on ebay .


 We've been discussing it on other threads but it seems some like 'em, some don't. I've had an issue with some fuel lines on the 029 saws that didn't work, they kink, shutting off the fuel, I've had good, short term success with engine parts, especially carburetors but haven't done a long term test on them yet. I have an MS250 that I'm using from time to time that is full of AM parts that I'm testing longer term and so far so good. I've done a product evaluation on the 029 fuel lines, I'll see if I get a response..


----------



## Macman125

Finally got to run the homie today. Everything sealed up well and it ran great! Now I have this 260 sitting on my bench I am debating on whether I should replace the piston or not. It has some light scaring (shown). I can barely feel them with my fingernails and there is no aluminum transfer in the cylinder. The saw ran great before disassembled. I just feel like removing the base gasket and possibly widening the ports to get some more uumph out of it. Thoughts?


----------



## MustangMike

The 460 I just took apart looks exactly like that, a few light lines on the piston, but the cylinder is great. I'm sure it would run just fine, but since I may put a 046-D jug on it, I'm getting a new piston.


----------



## redoakneck

The 088 mill saw, not a cheap mistake


----------



## a. palmer jr.

I would always try to clean a saw thoroughly before disassembling it, keeps dirt out of the crankcase. Unfortunately, some saws I get are basket cases which weren't cleaned so it's a little more difficult to sanitize but I try. I know you can rinse it out later but I prefer it not get in there in the first place.


----------



## Macman125

a. palmer jr. said:


> I would always try to clean a saw thoroughly before disassembling it, keeps dirt out of the crankcase. Unfortunately, some saws I get are basket cases which weren't cleaned so it's a little more difficult to sanitize but I try. I know you can rinse it out later but I prefer it not get in there in the first place.



I made sure nothing fell into the case. Shortly after the pic, I stuffed a rag around the rod in the case and blew everything off and wiped it down. If I am going to widen the ports, smooth out the bottom transfers and delete the gasket, would it be beneficial to smooth out the casting edges in the windows of the piston?


----------



## rynosawr

maclovercp125 said:


> View attachment 475568
> 
> 
> Finally got to run the homie today. Everything sealed up well and it ran great! Now I have this 260 sitting on my bench I am debating on whether I should replace the piston or not. It has some light scaring (shown). I can barely feel them with my fingernails and there is no aluminum transfer in the cylinder. The saw ran great before disassembled. I just feel like removing the base gasket and possibly widening the ports to get some more uumph out of it. Thoughts?



The skirt of the piston is only there to stabilize the crown and keep the rings perpendicular to the bore.

Since your scaring is only on the skirt and not in the ring groove area, I would scuff it lightly with red scotchbrite after stuffing the case and isolating any abrasive from falling into the crankcase. I would then run it without worry


----------



## stitebunny

I have an 030 torn down. Weak spark. A nice blue one but won't jump a gap reliably. Tried a wima cap after testing and setting all the basics. Leaning towards a coil and not wanting to Invest anything it. Ugh.


----------



## Macman125

rynosawr said:


> The skirt of the piston is only there to stabilize the crown and keep the rings perpendicular to the bore.
> 
> Since your scaring is only on the skirt and not in the ring groove area, I would scuff it lightly with red scotchbrite after stuffing the case and isolating any abrasive from falling into the crankcase. I would then run it without worry


I am in far worse trouble now unfortunately. Earlier when trying to remove the flywheel retainer nut the end of the crank snapped off. It had been cracked for quite some time seeing as half of the break was rusted. Anyone have any luck with am cranks?


----------



## Macman125

This may be a dumb question. I have a 024 carcass with a good crank in it. Will it work?


----------



## Matt B

Unfortunately an 024 = 30mm stroke, 024s and 026 = 32mm stroke.


----------



## Welder56

Have a west german stihl 034S that's waiting for new piston rings. Took it all apart for cleaning.

KS cylinder and original ks piston. Have a tillotson hk43b waiting to go on it as well


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Macman125 said:


> I made sure nothing fell into the case. Shortly after the pic, I stuffed a rag around the rod in the case and blew everything off and wiped it down. If I am going to widen the ports, smooth out the bottom transfers and delete the gasket, would it be beneficial to smooth out the casting edges in the windows of the piston?


 Wouldn't hurt to get rid of burrs if there are any but I wouldn't remove too much material for fear of affecting balance.


----------



## bigbadbob

2007 Mazdz 5 engine 2.3l , #4 rod let go, pretty common, Zoom Zoom Boom, you can see the hole in the block on the right.
Got a replacement they are getting hard to find.
BBB


----------



## RIDE-RED 350r

Well, 394 has been back in the owners hands in good running condition for awhile now...

On the bench now:

-The 038 Super came back. Not idling down no matter what is done with the low speed mixture or idle speed. So I'm waiting on the new fuel line and tank vent line. Hoping the old fuel line is the issue as the carb kit for that damnable Bing carb is 50 bucks!! Yikes!The saw has been sitting for awhile prior to the tank swap. And the tank I swapped in had been sitting awhile too... I'm just going through the simple stuff before telling my friend he needs a friggen $50 carb kit. Strange though is that I was able to tune it in without too much trouble when I had it before. I was told it was a good running saw other than the broken rear handle/fuel tank. And that seemed to be the case when I dropped it off. Couple tanks worth of runtime and it started being a wench. 

-Have 359 owned by yet another friend that I'm doing the intake and carb kit updates on. Still pulls 165psi cold and I pulled the muffler to have a peek at the piston and cylinder. Everything looks good. Should be a quick job once I get my parts.

It's becoming apparent that word is spreading that I work on saws for cheap... I like to help out friends and I'm learning alot about these saws in the process.

Here's hoping the next project on my bench is a 394 builder for me!!


----------



## VinceGU05

got a CD2100 waiting on a new tank, old one leaks fuel, replacement had a crack in the oil tank. then a couple of 084's not happy with the amount of pulls to start it and doesnt have a half throttle stop. the other is a runner but needs a full refurb then sell.


----------



## Welder56

Have an 056 super on the bench right now. Has Cleaned up so well. Every part has turned out like this


----------



## rynosawr

Welder56 said:


> Have an 056 super on the bench right now. Has Cleaned up so well. Every part has turned out like this
> 
> View attachment 478394


Wow!!

Looks like new!


----------



## Welder56

rynosawr said:


> Wow!!
> 
> Looks like new!



If you seen it before you'd would think it would never clean up haha


----------



## rynosawr

Welder56 said:


> If you seen it before you'd would think it would never clean up haha


Nice work!!


----------



## PA Dan

Welder56 said:


> Have an 056 super on the bench right now. Has Cleaned up so well. Every part has turned out like this
> 
> View attachment 478394


Let's see the rest of it!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## fearofpavement

bigbadbob said:


> 2007 Mazdz 5 engine 2.3l , #4 rod let go, pretty common, Zoom Zoom Boom, you can see the hole in the block on the right.
> Got a replacement they are getting hard to find.
> BBB
> View attachment 478155


That ain't gonna buff out...


----------



## fearofpavement

Finished building up an 039 Stihl that I started on last winter. Haven't had much saw play time in recent times. Cut a bunch of cookies with it and quit for the day. Got my dose of noise and saw fumes so all's good. lol. Tomorrow I hope to get my old Ford F250 in the shop to change out the engine. Gonna have to move a lot more stuff to enable that as it's a big truck (Supercab w/8' box.)


----------



## Welder56

PA Dan said:


> Let's see the rest of it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



I'll take a picture of all of it tomorrow to show ya if you want. I was so suprised it turned out the way it did.


----------



## czar800

My 046,026,260,024,017. There in for a once over. Knock the heavy dirt off, Sharpen chains, clean air filters and dress any bars.


----------



## 295 tramp

These 4 are almost ready for a new home. I just have to tune them in some wood. 044, 670, 262 all got new meteor, seals, carb kits and a total breakdown. 031 just got a good bath fuel line and a carb kit.





Now I'm onto one of my projects that's in my collection a Stihl 07.


Me and this saw already have a bunch of hours together for over a couple of years. I found it at the junk yard and paid 20.00 for it.
I thought it had a busted crank but found out once I started tinkering with it the starter cup was wore out.
I gave it a good bath, found a new nos fan wheel, filed the points and give it new fuel line and worked on the carb.
It started briefly many times but with out a new kit for a HL carb it was being stubborn. Finally given up and put it back on the shelf.
Fast forward to yesterday. I put it on the bench for another round. This time I bought a universal kit for HL carbs, made in America even.
also decided to replace the seals. What a freaking job that is to do without the proper tools. that was a tough one. Anyway seals installed trying to figure out
how to block everything off finally put the Mitivac on it and nothing.
I sprayed a half bottle of soap bubbles on it and nothing. I couldn't even hear nothing leaking with pressure.
Finally I took the air hose and gave it a bump with that and wouldn't you know it was the case gasket. It also had Jump time from the last session.
So here I am waiting on case gaskets. I love and hate this saw at the same time.


----------



## Welder56

Here's a few pictures of the 056s. Needs a little more love and testing. Then assembly


----------



## bigbadbob

Welder56 said:


> View attachment 478481
> View attachment 478482
> View attachment 478483
> 
> 
> Here's a few pictures of the 056s. Needs a little more love and testing. Then assembly


Very nice unit, lets hope it has spark. You got CAD!!
BBB


----------



## Welder56

I hope it has spark too bob. That's next on the testing schedule lol. 

I do seem to love gettin saws LOL. I'm slowing down abit. A friend of mine and me needed something for milling. This is gonna be the beast lol


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Off my bench today is my 029 made into an 039 with slight muffler mod. I took a few pics today in case I choose to sell it in the future but I'll need to test it first.

The snow kinda made the pic darker..


----------



## 295 tramp

Bump for an outstanding member


----------



## Vizionary

Picked this Husqvarna 365 up today. Got it for $260 but there is some work to do.
One of the muffler bolts is broken, and the muffler itself is in bad condition. The starter now on it is from a 371XP, want to change it to the standard 365. And after i will replace the plastic covers because they don't look very good anymore.


----------



## bikemike

Vizionary said:


> Picked this Husqvarna 365 up today. Got it for $260 but there is some work to do.
> One of the muffler bolts is broken, and the muffler itself is in bad condition. The starter now on it is from a 371XP, want to change it to the standard 365. And after i will replace the plastic covers because they don't look very good anymore.


Is it a flip saw or keeper. If a keep it looks good enough to use without remorse


----------



## Vizionary

bikemike said:


> Is it a flip saw or keeper. If a keep it looks good enough to use without remorse


I think i'm gonna keep this one.


----------



## VinceGU05

295 tramp said:


> These 4 are almost ready for a new home. I just have to tune them in some wood. 044, 670, 262 all got new meteor, seals, carb kits and a total breakdown. 031 just got a good bath fuel line and a carb kit.
> View attachment 478450
> 
> 
> View attachment 478451
> 
> Now I'm onto one of my projects that's in my collection a Stihl 07.
> View attachment 478453
> 
> Me and this saw already have a bunch of hours together for over a couple of years. I found it at the junk yard and paid 20.00 for it.
> I thought it had a busted crank but found out once I started tinkering with it the starter cup was wore out.
> I gave it a good bath, found a new nos fan wheel, filed the points and give it new fuel line and worked on the carb.
> It started briefly many times but with out a new kit for a HL carb it was being stubborn. Finally given up and put it back on the shelf.
> Fast forward to yesterday. I put it on the bench for another round. This time I bought a universal kit for HL carbs, made in America even.
> also decided to replace the seals. What a freaking job that is to do without the proper tools. that was a tough one. Anyway seals installed trying to figure out
> how to block everything off finally put the Mitivac on it and nothing.
> I sprayed a half bottle of soap bubbles on it and nothing. I couldn't even hear nothing leaking with pressure.
> Finally I took the air hose and gave it a bump with that and wouldn't you know it was the case gasket. It also had Jump time from the last session.
> So here I am waiting on case gaskets. I love and hate this saw at the same time.



any more progress with this 07 tramp?


----------



## bikemike

Some stain and the first coat of urethane. The stain is much darker than I was hoping for. Next time il try rite dye for more transparent look


----------



## Tor R

40$ saw....cleaned it, new ring,seals,fuel line&filter and thats it:


----------



## VikingWoodWorker

Right now a Stihl MS 170, MS 250, 024 & 025 

MS 170 waiting for a fuel line & filter, allready got a new carb kit. Had been sitting with fuel for to long other than that very good shape.

MS 250 just needs a air filter cover. Just needed some cleaning & the stuck throttle & quick chain adjuster was ok again.

024 waiting for fuel line, filter & carb kit. Old but very good condition, not a big money maker but deserves to not dust away on a shelf.

025 waiting for a new piston, rings, carb kit, crank seals & bearings. Guess I will not make anything on this one, but just could not get myself to part a complete 20 year old saw, just because of a piston & some bearings


----------



## bikemike

Stihl oh26 woody pro high flow filter. Poor man edition


----------



## bikemike

bikemike said:


> Stihl oh26 woody pro high flow filter. Poor man edition View attachment 497655
> View attachment 497656


Ok did a no load test run. Sounds great needs rings, squish reduction, and a Lil port work. Maybe a pipe from a echo


----------



## Daserlon

Traded a pick-up load of firewood for a husqvarna 268 runner, 268 builder and 272xp builder. Probably make one saw from the builders as the 268 has a bad crank bearing and the 272 needs a gas tank.


----------



## Mikael Holm

Porting a Chinese 44.7mm jug for my 026. Will be interesting to see for how long it will run before it sizes cos the quality of the jug is not good.


----------



## LegDeLimber

Do you have any more pictures of the porting?
We like those chamfer shots and views through the passageways 
are always a crowd pleaser!


----------



## VinceGU05

Tricking up a US MS460. 







Then back onto the 044


----------



## Mikael Holm

LegDeLimber said:


> Do you have any more pictures of the porting?
> We like those chamfer shots and views through the passageways
> are always a crowd pleaser!


I'm sorry. The saw is already assembled and I didn't take any more pictures. Didn't change the timings, just widening the exhaust a bit. Polished intake and exhaust. I formed a grinding stone like this and tried to make the chamfers better.

The OEM stock cylinder is plated with something I think? Tried to remove all the soothe and polish it but I couldn't get a scratch with the sanding paper near the cylinder bore, see picture. The saw is from 95 or 96.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Did a little test run today on my MS250 that had several AM parts. Trying to long term test it to see how the Chinese parts hold up. This thing really ran great compared to a couple I worked on earlier this week but it did have a 15" bar on it, think the others might have had an 18, can't really remember but seemed longer. The saw performed flawlessly so far, wish I was in that shape so I could have cut longer. I don't want to get too worn down because flea markets start tomorrow, might have some good stuff to drag home..I will go out and stack the wood I cut though..


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Right now I have a Husky 40 on the bench. Tested the fuel system and found no pulse at the pulse hole. I suppose this means the engine has an air leak somewhere. I checked the pulse hole and it wasn't blocked but the carburetor was completely dry so it wasn't pumping any fuel.


----------



## 2broke2ride

Mac380 resto project here[emoji106]


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Today it's my 026, in for a clutch side crank seal first and the flywheel side when I get my puller made..


----------



## treesmith

192t, new sprocket, side covers, carb clean, exhaust mod, new bar
192t, new sprocket, brake band, exhaust mod, new bar
192t, complete strip down, needs new cylinder, fuel lines and AV, then timing and exhaust mods
372xp, strip and new bearings seals and gaskets, new xb top end
My bench was pretty stuffed last night! Just the 372 left now

Then two 066 rebuilds, an ms170 rebuild, an ms180 rebuild, then refresh my 288xp with new rings, bolts and stud lock, tart up my 357 and service my 346

Should keep me going for a couple months...

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## a. palmer jr.

I finally got my puller made from a long screwdriver with a square notch cut from the side of the blade about 1/8" from the end, stick it in between the seal and crank and twist. I tapped the seal out using the screwdriver handle and a small hammer, popped right out. I think it would work on the small 026 Stihl seal also but mine looked pretty good so I left it alone.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

I also put together a ultra low budget vac/pressure tester comprised of mostly a bunch of rubber tubing, a gauge, a sparkplug adapter, and a shutoff valve. This setup would be most useful when testing a Stihl clamshell engine with the engine out of the cradle. Probably work on others if I can find things to block off the intake and exhaust.


----------



## Rockjock

Got some nice weather and this happened !!!!!!!!!!





Heaven help me Saturday when it really gets busy!


----------



## LegDeLimber

I see a few, cast deck, Toro walk behinds in that crowd.
Do You ever see any of the old two stroke units come through anymore?


----------



## Termite

Rockjock said:


> Got some nice weather and this happened !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 499676
> View attachment 499677
> 
> 
> Heaven help me Saturday when it really gets busy!


I bet you must get very good at fixing those things. Practice=Better.


----------



## Tor R

262 xpg, KS jug + HDA 87, squish 0,018"


----------



## Rockjock

LegDeLimber said:


> I see a few, cast deck, Toro walk behinds in that crowd.
> Do You ever see any of the old two stroke units come through anymore?




Yes quite often but more for the deck design.. now I am told there is a new company with that same offset wheel deck with a honda or kohler engine. Most often it is a coil that is shot since we have been servicing them for decades already. Thanks to ethanol we are quite busy!


----------



## BGE541

Tor sweet 262! Just tore down an EBay 51 that has a beautiful open port cyl and piston... Just need a carb now and linkage BS. Muffler mod done also we will see how she cleans up.


----------



## ChevyHDNutt

Homelite410 said:


> My first screened pipes on a 361 muffler.


Man, that looks awesome!! Good job


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Finished another 290-390 conversion, waiting for a bar and chain I ordered for it. Finished a customer's Craftsman 3.4 rebuild, needed about everything, still have a 137 husqvarna waiting on parts for it also. Hopefully I'm about caught up for a while..


----------



## ssm1699

What I have on my bench right now is finishing up my 029 Super rebuild with a 039/390 p&c, new bearings, seals, impulse line and carb rebuild. I checked the fuel line and it was just fine. I did put a new fuel filter on it though. I also have a pair of Stihl BG8x blowers that I am just servicing. One of them needed a new primer bulb and the other needed a new starter cord. The one that needed the starter cord, I was running it and it was giving me some troubles with warm restart after sitting for 5 minutes. Got it running again and looked down to see the spark plug rattling around. It was about 2 full turns out. The threads weren't harmed at all. Put it back in and it was running fine after that. Retuned the carb and all is good on it. The next thing I am probably going to have on my bench is a Craftsman chainsaw that was given to me. I already rebuilt the carb, but it still seems like it takes a lot to get it to start. I am going to pull it down some more to see what it looks like. I also have a McCulloch Maccat that I have been working on for my FIL. It for some reason isn't getting any fire. I haven't delved into the Maccat to much yet, as I am still trying to find info on it.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Got the bar and chain today and put it on the saw. Not the prettiest but does seem to run okay.
Notice it says "MS290" on the starter...


----------



## ssm1699

a. palmer jr. said:


> Got the bar and chain today and put it on the saw. Not the prettiest but does seem to run okay.View attachment 505242
> Notice it says "MS290" on the starter...



Is that a 029/290 or does it have the 039/390 top end on it?


----------



## a. palmer jr.

ssm1699 said:


> Is that a 029/290 or does it have the 039/390 top end on it?


 That has the 390 top end. That's why I said to look at the starter. I may mark the 2 out and put a 3 there or I may leave it alone. The saw kinda matches my MS250.


----------



## ssm1699

Nice. Good lookin machine.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Right now things are pretty thin in my little shop right now, only thing I'm working on is a Husqvarna 137 and I think all it needs is a muffler which I'm waiting for the mailman to deliver..


----------



## BGE541

Finished up another 350 cyl, did a pressure test on the 262 just needed a gasket, fixed the chain tightener on the 51, opened up the muffler a little more on the 55 and hoping to thin the herd a bit.

Good running set of 50cc saws!!!


----------



## rd35

Well I bought an 026, an 031 (older style like the 032), and a little homelite yard broom...all for $50 off the list sight unseen. None of them ran. Turns out the broom needed a pump bulb and fuel lines. Ran like a top. BOOM....two stihl saws are for free now in my book!  The 026 was a mess....scored cylinder and bad bearings. It is scattered all over my bench right now....waiting on parts. The 031 seemed to have good compression. I poured fuel in and no leaks till I pulled the rope. Then fuel began to run out. I looked under the AV cover and could see the fuel line had popped off the fitting. So I poured a splash of gas in the carb and she fired right up for a couple of seconds. Score!!!! Best $50.00 I've spent in a long time!


----------



## El Moobs

Welp........I'll be standing at the lathe most of the day. A batch of various models.....


----------



## Mattyo

Not exactly my bench....but I can make a bench hehe...upgrading to 30ft rails.


----------



## El Moobs

Pretty cool Matt.


----------



## KG441c

460


----------



## El Moobs

Keith......err.........sir.......

That photograph is sub-standard. 

I'll be expecting a better photo asap. 

Thanks, Randy


----------



## GeorgiaVol

My first Stihl project is on my bench. Its a pristine 028 WB. It's not mine though. It's a friend's saw he asked me to get it running again. Probably just fuel line and a carb kit is all it needs. A beautiful machine.


----------



## El Moobs

GeorgiaVol said:


> My first Stihl project is on my bench. Its a pristine 028 WB. It's not mine though. It's a friend's saw he asked me to get it running again. Probably just fuel line and a carb kit is all it needs. A beautiful machine.



Before I discovered online forums.......and 028 was the only saw I owned. I cut my firewood with it for about 15 years. Then I found out I needed multiple saws of each displacement in order to cut my firewood. Gas heat might be cheaper now. lol


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Got the rebuild kit for the Mac 9 flatback carb in the Super 250, just need to put it in. Replaced the fuel line in my hodge-podge 026/260 hybrid saw, it had a tear on the side of the fuel filter end so the fuel filter kept falling off in the tank. Don't know how it got the tear in the line. Now I need to take it out and retune-it and run it a little bit. Dad's L77 Husky recoil needs fixing too, he went to start it and pulled the rope out, told me "in no hurry to get it fixed, do it when you have time".


----------



## JonCraig

My first "real" saw on my bench was when my father in law asked me to fix his no-spark 041. Once that one roared to life, I was hooked. Just recently got an 041 of my own just because I love how they sound, lol.


----------



## El Moobs

I understand Jon.......I really do.


----------



## Mattyo

actually, the saw on my bench is a 395 .... owner said it spun a bearing. ...uh... ok. took off the clutch....with considerable effort, and found the clutch drum has a line in it.... ie, the chain skipped the rim or wasn't ever on the rim and it was tightened against the spur on the drum.......instead of the rim drive. other than that the saw is fine


----------



## rd35

Similar story...had a retired gentleman bring me his 041FB that he had owned since brand new. Dealer refused to fix it because no parts were available. No spark! I put a new AM condenser in...fired right up!!! He was on a cloud with excitement. I was hooked !


----------



## blsnelling

I've been trying to build a home for the new/old tractor. I'm not done with the tractor yet either.

Enjoy my wife's commentary, lol


----------



## Welder56

Have an early 12mm 044 on the bench now that was generously giving to me by a good friend and fellow AS member. 

Been giving it a full resto besides bearings. Bought all oem parts for it. Got the whole saw cleaned up. Now for the fun part of putting it back together 




2 parts missing in the pic is another filler cap and intake boot.


----------



## MustangMike

Delete the gasket, advance the timing 20/1000, will be a screamer!


----------



## Welder56

That was the plan man 

The saw was ran hard and put away wet but holy did it ever clean up good. I'll take a pic when it's all done.


----------



## El Moobs

That is a very nice tractor Brad. Good job on the storage unit too. Did those anchors work out?


----------



## sunfish

El Moobs said:


> Welp........I'll be standing at the lathe most of the day. A batch of various models.....
> 
> View attachment 524216


I see a new 357xp cylinder there.


----------



## El Moobs

sunfish said:


> I see a new 357xp cylinder there.



Two of them.


----------



## blsnelling

El Moobs said:


> Did those anchors work out?


Easy peasy!

I later came back and fastened the sill plate to the block with 1/4" Tapcons. I would have rather the anchor went through both, but the wall wasn't centered on the blocks.


----------



## Totembear

KG441c said:


> 460View attachment 524219



Is that an aftermarket recoil on that? I'm shocked!! Lol


----------



## El Moobs

blsnelling said:


> Easy peasy!
> 
> I later came back and fastened the sill plate to the block with 1/4" Tapcons. I would have rather the anchor went through both, but the wall wasn't centered on the blocks.



Tapcons are plenty strong. I've used a bunch of them. With the cap blocks anchored, and the sill Tapconed to it, you're gonna be fine.

Nice straight looking job on the framing.


----------



## blsnelling

El Moobs said:


> Nice straight looking job on the framing.


Thanks. Dad taught me to use a little combination square and mark where the studs go. It definitely helps keep them square.


----------



## glock37

Welder56 said:


> Have an early 12mm 044 on the bench now that was generously giving to me by a good friend and fellow AS member.
> 
> Been giving it a full resto besides bearings. Bought all oem parts for it. Got the whole saw cleaned up. Now for the fun part of putting it back together
> 
> View attachment 524281
> 
> 
> 2 parts missing in the pic is another filler cap and intake boot.



What do the case look like ? Paint or powder ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Moobs

blsnelling said:


> Thanks. Dad taught me to use a little combination square and mark where the studs go. It definitely helps keep them square.



I was impressed with the tie in point of the two roofs. Looks real good.


----------



## blsnelling

El Moobs said:


> I was impressed with the tie in point of the two roofs. Looks real good.


I really just wanted to tie into the top of the wall, but I needed additional height.

Doors are next. The entire front has to open. I'm simply using sheets of siding, framed on the back with 2x3 to save hung weight. I bought 4 1/2" commercial hinges. I hope the don't sag too much.

After that, I'm replacing all the pine trim that's painted white with cedar trim. Most of it is rotted out after only 10-12 years. Then fresh paint and shingles on the new part.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

I'm off into a different realm today..plumbing! Faucets dripping so decided to replace cartridges in bathroom and kitchen. Not dripping at least for now..If parts come today I'll be back into chainsaw repair, a little more interesting..


----------



## a. palmer jr.

blsnelling said:


> I really just wanted to tie into the top of the wall, but I needed additional height.
> 
> Doors are next. The entire front has to open. I'm simply using sheets of siding, framed on the back with 2x3 to save hung weight. I bought 4 1/2" commercial hinges. I hope the don't sag too much.
> 
> After that, I'm replacing all the pine trim that's painted white with cedar trim. Most of it is rotted out after only 10-12 years. Then fresh paint and shingles on the new part.
> 
> View attachment 524351
> 
> View attachment 524357
> 
> View attachment 524352
> View attachment 524354


 It'll be interesting to see how you join the roofs together, keep us posted..


----------



## Welder56

glock37 said:


> What do the case look like ? Paint or powder ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Couldn't tell ya. Seems like powder. Serial number is 136 xxx xxx, non decomp cylinder. I can take a pic for ya though.


----------



## blsnelling

a. palmer jr. said:


> It'll be interesting to see how you join the roofs together, keep us posted..


I haven't figured that out yet, lol. I currently have 30# felt paper slid up under the bottom shingle about 6".


----------



## BroncoRN

Husky 350....did base gasket delete. Now just waiting for new intake to come in so I can put on metal clamp. Even after the gasket delete piston didn't even touch the solder for a squish measurement. My solder is .020. Its my first attempt so we will see how this goes....


----------



## blsnelling

BroncoRN said:


> Now just waiting for new intake to come in so I can put on metal clamp.


Trim the ears off and re-use the original.


----------



## BroncoRN

That was my original plan  BUT I managed to break off part of the plastic clamp. Clamp I have is the one that fits together not the screw type clamp.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

blsnelling said:


> I haven't figured that out yet, lol. I currently have 30# felt paper slid up under the bottom shingle about 6".


 The kind of roofing you have on the original part is kinda stiff and doesn't lend itself to bending very much. The only thing I could think of is to put a piece of metal flashing in the V part, run the original down to the V and proceed from there with the original type roofing and don't spare the roof cement where it's joined together! I've done a little roofing but that certainly isn't my profession, maybe someone will come up with something better..


----------



## LoveStihlQuality

GeorgiaVol said:


> My first Stihl project is on my bench. Its a pristine 028 WB. It's not mine though. It's a friend's saw he asked me to get it running again. Probably just fuel line and a carb kit is all it needs. A beautiful machine.


This one salvaged from a fire, runs awesome. I have all parts to make look new but I've just been running it. It has character .



Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## GeorgiaVol

I have lots of saws with "character" I can't afford character-less saws yet.


----------



## GeorgiaVol

It's a little dirty but otherwise in great shape.


----------



## LoveStihlQuality

GeorgiaVol said:


> I have lots of saws with "character" I can't afford character-less saws yet.


I have a donor with pooched p&c and other problems but great cosmetically. But it's nice as is banging around in tractor and skid steer.

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## GeorgiaVol

All I meant was that a new saw is no where near my budget at the moment. So all my saws are well used project saws.


----------



## svk

Ordered a carb kit from @Definitive Dave for my recently acquired XL-103 and crank bearings for my 350 project. Almost time to break out the work bench aka card table and redo some carbs.


----------



## Welder56

Wife was working tonight so I confiscated the kitchen table for my work bench..... Friend came over and drank some beers while I was tinkering. 

Got the p&c installed then the rear handle. 

Ready for vac test!!


----------



## a. palmer jr.

That appears to be an awfully nice looking table to be doing mechanic work on..I know what my wife would do if she came in and saw something like that on her table!


----------



## Welder56

a. palmer jr. said:


> That appears to be an awfully nice looking table to be doing mechanic work on..I know what my wife would do if she came in and saw something like that on her table!



Hahaha I hear ya. I had the whole table covered in Rags. I like having good light too do the p&c


----------



## BroncoRN

That's like playing Russian roulette!


----------



## Welder56

Exactly. Live life on the wild side 
the good light makes it a lot easier for that crucial step


----------



## barton174

IMO, get a T5 shop light for above your bench in the shop. Much cheaper than hearing about scratching the nice dining room table every evening FOR EVER!

Mike


----------



## JonCraig

I scratched my mom's kitchen table doing a plastic model car when I was probably 12 or 14. I still hear about it 20+ years later when we go visit.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Welder56 said:


> Exactly. Live life on the wild side
> the good light makes it a lot easier for that crucial step


 Awfully nice to have good life insurance too!


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Went to buy a carburetor kit for my 306, came back with a Stihl 170 to work on. Starts on a prime but won't continue to run...non-adjustable carb also. I've got it soaking right now but I imagine he'll need a new carburetor to get it right. Can't even use an adjustable because there's no holes in the saw to stick screwdriver through if it was adjustable. If it was mine I might take out the cordless and make a hole to adjust it with...


----------



## Mattyo




----------



## rynosawr

a. palmer jr. said:


> Went to buy a carburetor kit for my 306, came back with a Stihl 170 to work on. Starts on a prime but won't continue to run...non-adjustable carb also. I've got it soaking right now but I imagine he'll need a new carburetor to get it right. Can't even use an adjustable because there's no holes in the saw to stick screwdriver through if it was adjustable. If it was mine I might take out the cordless and make a hole to adjust it with...




I have an MS180c that had the non-adjustable carb, and the rebuild didn't act right... It would run ok for a few minutes after it got warmed up, but didn't clean out good if you let it sit and idle at all. It sounded like it was bogging and loosing power when first started on high idle, and it was intermittently while using it as well.

I am going to sell it to a friend/repeat customer, so I just didn't like it for him.


I have an MS250 that is missing a few parts and has a carbon-streaked piston, but it had a Zama carb with all three screws...

Took it off and rebuilt it. Drilled a few holes in the saw carb plastic housings to reach all three screws.

Sealed the air filter housing with silicone where the original carb plugged into it for pressure adjustment for air filter flow..... Cut some of this out with a dremel to clear the needles of the new Zama.

Then, I slightly tweaked the throttle arm hook to the side at a 7 o'clock instead of 6 o'clock. Filled the air impulse passage with JB weld and drilled the newly centered impulse hole in the carb body.


Results:

Runs great now. Tuned nice.

It can now sit and idle for 10 minutes and you can walk over, pick it up, and it revs ups snappy and strong... No stumbling or vaaaaaaroom. I am at 6,000 feet, so the one screw carbs are notorious for being rich.


----------



## blsnelling

What do you do on a rainy Saturday afternoon? You get some more work done on you old tractor.

I started out with replacing the muffler. I wanted a polished stainless muffler on it. The one that was on it was not the correct muffler and looked horrible. It was way too short as well. The correct stainless muffler is around $140. Instead, I bought a stainless Thrush glasspack on clearance for $40! Add a stainless clamp and a stainless rain cap and she's lookin' purdy!

New fuel cap and radiator cap gaskets were next on the list. No more listening to the fuel cap dance around!

Next up was the shifter boot. It was all split and cracked up. That's a good place for water to get in the transmission if left out in the rain.

Next I replaced the riveted on brake pad for the belt drive drum brake. This is used to stop the transmission from spinning for shifting gears.

I then replaced the oil seal on the brake output shaft. Believe it or not, this old tractor has a form of disc brakes! However, they don't work too well with gear lube on them!

Next up was to drain and flush the transmission. This thing holds almost 11 gallons of gear lube. No, that wasn't a typo! 10 3/4 gallons to fill it up! The lube that was in it was who knows how old, perhaps 70! Not only that, but it was 3-4 gallons low. After draining it, I filled it with 10 gallons of kerosene and drove it around for 5-6 minutes. The bottom of the case, what I could see, was nice and clean bare paint. After draining that, I then poured in a gallon of fresh gear lube to flush the last of the kerosene out. I'm letting it drip for a while now and will then fill it up with fresh 85W-140 gear lube.

Not for today, but I've not yet installed the gauges I have for it. I suppose there's always something to be done on an old tractor like this, but I'm getting closer to where I want it.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

rynosawr said:


> I have an MS180c that had the non-adjustable carb, and the rebuild didn't act right... It would run ok for a few minutes after it got warmed up, but didn't clean out good if you let it sit and idle at all. It sounded like it was bogging and loosing power when first started on high idle, and it was intermittently while using it as well.
> 
> I am going to sell it to a friend/repeat customer, so I just didn't like it for him.
> 
> 
> I have an MS250 that is missing a few parts and has a carbon-streaked piston, but it had a Zama carb with all three screws...
> 
> Took it off and rebuilt it. Drilled a few holes in the saw carb plastic housings to reach all three screws.
> 
> Sealed the air filter housing with silicone where the original carb plugged into it for pressure adjustment for air filter flow..... Cut some of this out with a dremel to clear the needles of the new Zama.
> 
> Then, I slightly tweaked the throttle arm hook to the side at a 7 o'clock instead of 6 o'clock. Filled the air impulse passage with JB weld and drilled the newly centered impulse hole in the carb body.
> 
> 
> Results:
> 
> Runs great now. Tuned nice.
> 
> It can now sit and idle for 10 minutes and you can walk over, pick it up, and it revs ups snappy and strong... No stumbling or vaaaaaaroom. I am at 6,000 feet, so the one screw carbs are notorious for being rich.


 I just noticed the air box on the Stihl 170 has adjustment holes in it, just not on the outside of the saw so I went ahead and ordered an adjustable carb for it, I figure I'll have to take the cylinder cover off of it to adjust the carb then just put it back on when I'm done. If the holes don't line up I'll just take the air filter holder off and bolt the carb on without it then adjust.


----------



## rynosawr

I had to cut out some of the air filter box to get access to the adjustment screws, which are further apart on a Zama than a Walbro. This is the dirty side of the filter anyways, so no big deal.

I drilled through the white housing for both the low and high, and notched the orange top cover for the high speed only.

I did have to drill through the handle for the main throttle blade adjustment screw.


----------



## JonCraig

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

I'm not gonna do any drilling on the saw unless I can't get it adjusted any other way because it's not my saw. I figure I'll adjust with cover off and let the owner worry about it after that, he mainly just wants it running right. I tried the OEM carb and it just wouldn't go...maybe it's the ethanol they use in it.. I will have to block the hole in the air filter housing because the new carb doesn't have the snorkel on top of it...


----------



## svk

Put carb kits in two saws and one weed whacker this afternoon. 

Still need a new fuel line for the Mac. One more weed whacker needs a carb kit and another needs a purge bulb


----------



## Welder56

Got around to the 044 with some help from PG600, 99% done now just waiting on a bumper spike and a chain catcher and it will be officially done it's resto


----------



## Welder56

I'll add with gasket delete it's sitting at 0.021 for squish.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Now on my bench beside all my others is an 015L Stihl, brought in as a gift from a friend. Don't think it has much compression and no spark so I'll see what to do with it later, gonna clean it up first..


----------



## DeckSetter

Today I messed with the super 2, 032aveq, and the ms180c my brother ran over with a forklift.

Next up is the cs-8000 once the new used recoil comes in the mail.


----------



## Woos31

blsnelling said:


> What do you do on a rainy Saturday afternoon? You get some more work done on you old tractor.
> 
> I started out with replacing the muffler. I wanted a polished stainless muffler on it. The one that was on it was not the correct muffler and looked horrible. It was way too short as well. The correct stainless muffler is around $140. Instead, I bought a stainless Thrush glasspack on clearance for $40! Add a stainless clamp and a stainless rain cap and she's lookin' purdy!
> 
> New fuel cap and radiator cap gaskets were next on the list. No more listening to the fuel cap dance around!
> 
> Next up was the shifter boot. It was all split and cracked up. That's a good place for water to get in the transmission if left out in the rain.
> 
> Next I replaced the riveted on brake pad for the belt drive drum brake. This is used to stop the transmission from spinning for shifting gears.
> 
> I then replaced the oil seal on the brake output shaft. Believe it or not, this old tractor has a form of disc brakes! However, they don't work too well with gear lube on them!
> 
> Next up was to drain and flush the transmission. This thing holds almost 11 gallons of gear lube. No, that wasn't a typo! 10 3/4 gallons to fill it up! The lube that was in it was who knows how old, perhaps 70! Not only that, but it was 3-4 gallons low. After draining it, I filled it with 10 gallons of kerosene and drove it around for 5-6 minutes. The bottom of the case, what I could see, was nice and clean bare paint. After draining that, I then poured in a gallon of fresh gear lube to flush the last of the kerosene out. I'm letting it drip for a while now and will then fill it up with fresh 85W-140 gear lube.
> 
> Not for today, but I've not yet installed the gauges I have for it. I suppose there's always something to be done on an old tractor like this, but I'm getting closer to where I want it.
> 
> View attachment 524761
> 
> View attachment 524759
> 
> View attachment 524764
> 
> View attachment 524766
> 
> View attachment 524765
> 
> View attachment 524760
> 
> View attachment 524767
> 
> View attachment 524763
> 
> View attachment 524762


Very nice case you've got friend!


----------



## roy wilson

268 ( non xp), found in a council skip by my pals dad , has been lying in a shed for about 6 years until he gave it to me free as no use for him , no bar , looks like it had been crushed as the handle was bent and broken, chain brake handle was bent and cracked top cover was missing , air filter was broken off and a dent in the muffler and the fuel and oil cap missing , mouse had been chewing on the plug rubber but no big deal there so..apart from that it was not too bad , took it apart for inspection and only thing I found was the fuel line had been pulled when it got crushed and when the saw returned to its usual position the line had folded over so would,t run again for more than a few seconds , so likely why it ended up in a skip , checked the carb and looked good as new inside so blew it all out but nothing showed put it together for a test run anyway , still hone marks on the jug and machine marks on the piston and only a couple of tiny lines so not a huge amount of use and still the OEM piston and cyl (Gilardoni) .Test fitted the handle form my 61( 266 conversion) and it bolted right on , found replacemet top cover and air filtercover for £15($20) on ebay so waiting on them ,my spare 262 filter is the same one and fits to the frame perfect so that was a bonus too , fitted the brake handle from my spares 262 xp and it fitted perfectly to the mag 268 casing , rinsed out the fuel and oil tanks got a new fuel line form my local husky dealer and fitted it .filled it with fuel and oil , put a splash in the carb and it fired up right away and stopped another splash and it runs sweet as a watch and oiling good , set it four stroking at 13000 for now , not run in wood yet ..but yip a good deal there


----------



## a. palmer jr.

I checked the compression on the 015L and it showed a bit over 130 so that should be enough. I changed the spark plug and got a little bit of spark but not enough. I noticed the 015 came with both points and electronic ignition depending on the model and the L is supposed to be electronic but it's an older one and doesn't say electronic on the plate on top so who knows? I'm hoping it's points, cheaper to fix..


----------



## astnmacgto

What's not on my work bench right now? Haha, currently my two biggest projects are a husky 350 that's getting a meteor piston and rings and a port job, as well as my new mac 10-10 lear charger that's getting a full fuel system tune up and all cleaned up to ad to my collection. 
ADLM


----------



## Mattyo

i gots a couple 394's on the bench, or in boxes, or whatever


----------



## a. palmer jr.

I just got done with the repairs on my desk chair, broken at the bottom, a bunch of epoxy fixed that. Hopefully I can get back to repairing a few saws now...


----------



## rynosawr

a. palmer jr. said:


> I checked the compression on the 015L and it showed a bit over 130 so that should be enough. I changed the spark plug and got a little bit of spark but not enough. I noticed the 015 came with both points and electronic ignition depending on the model and the L is supposed to be electronic but it's an older one and doesn't say electronic on the plate on top so who knows? I'm hoping it's points, cheaper to fix..




Good luck with it!

I have found only a few saws that I couldn't get right out of the many I have now fixed, and one of the saws from that series became my arch nemesis.

I am fully convinced that it was possessed. It was an 009.

I swapped coils, swapped carb after rebuilding the original twice, pressure and vac checked good. 

It would pop and run great for 5 seconds then die flat on its nose.

Tank vent was fine, I had replaced fuel line and filter.

I think it was one of two saws that I have ever literally tossed off my porch in frustration. 

I swore off that model series after that.....

Sold it with full disclosure with a bunch of other parts and builder saws to another guy who had more time and hopefully more patience that I.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

I'm proceeding right along with the 015L, found out this one has points so I cleaned them and checked the gap @.015. The carb was really filthy inside and out so it's in the tank right now. I'll try to put it together later in the day. Spark plug wire has been broken and put back together and taped so I took the tape off and put a couple of layers of shrink tubing over it along with a new fitting on the end. I hope when I get it back together it doesn't have a bad condenser or something. These saws remind me of the dreaded Mini-Mac...


----------



## a. palmer jr.

I turned it over with a drill and the thing does have spark now. Found some gaskets for the carb so hopefully I'll be in business with this yard sale saw.


----------



## blsnelling

The doors are on the lean-to and all the new trim is up. All that's left is to shingle the roof on the lean-to.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Got about a half dozen saws waiting on parts and have been waiting quite a while. Ran the 015 for awhile and it did fine and then it didn't. I don't know if the fuel line got messed up or what but I can prime the saw and it'll start but won't keep running. And it was doing so well! I already rebuilt the carb but may have to go through the procedure all over again. Checked the spark and it's nice and big..


----------



## a. palmer jr.

blsnelling said:


> The doors are on the lean-to and all the new trim is up. All that's left is to shingle the roof on the lean-to.
> 
> View attachment 532925
> View attachment 532926
> View attachment 532927


 What are you gonna use the building for when it's done?


----------



## blsnelling

a. palmer jr. said:


> What are you gonna use the building for when it's done?


1945 Case SC


----------



## Sty57

blsnelling said:


> 1945 Case SC


That sure is a good looking Case Brad. What you plan on using it for? Them narrow front ends get a little squirrely in the woods.


----------



## DeckSetter

Got the new used recoil on the cs-8000, straightened the tensioner bolt so the bar won't fall off again, changed the spark plug, good to go!

Now it's just sitting on the bench until I get back from helping people move back to Indiana from PA.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Think I found the answer on the 015. Took the thing apart again and checked the line and filter, they're okay, gonna go ahead and clean the carb again and also rinse out the tank. What I noticed was the gas cap vent wasn't working so I worked the little thing in the cap until it vented again. If it does it again I'll probably drill a very small hole in the cap.
Still waiting on parts for a few other saws..


----------



## Efisher26

2 MTD snow blowers, a cubcadet, and a craftsman 55cc saw, most of it is running 


-•------------------------------------------------------------


Just a home owner that likes the older better made machines

Craftsman 3.7
Echo 290evl


----------



## ssm1699

Working on a Craftsman/MTD Snowthrower and added a Homelite Super 2 to the bench yesterday. Snowthrower has a plugged up carb and have no idea on the Homelite. I rebuilt the carb on it about 3 or 4 years ago. Now it acts like it has no spark. I haven't even dived into it yet. So who knows what it is at this point in time. It is my dads saw and he has already replaced it with a new Stihl MS271. So it isn't a rush repair job. Saw has been down for about 3 months now.


----------



## El Moobs

I've got 5 395XPs apart on the bench. Mufflers today.....


----------



## glock37

blsnelling said:


> 1945 Case SC



Very nice Brad i guess you got everything else fixed 

How bout that Solo Twin is it ever gonna be finished ? 

Nudge nudge 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blk05crew

Craftsman 4.2 (Poulan 4200) getting a new piston and rings, crank seals and fuel line.




Poulan 5200 that needs crank seals and then should be good to go.


----------



## glock37

El Moobs said:


> I've got 5 395XPs apart on the bench. Mufflers today.....



Monkey , Send me a pic of the carb grommets of them 395 can ya ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Moobs

glock37 said:


> Monkey , Send me a pic of the carb grommets of them 395 can ya ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I can do that.


----------



## rd35

Just put a new AM P/C on an 024 that was scored real bad and had been written off as junk. Waiting on a fuel line and buffer for it. Got an 031 in a bundle purchase that wouldn't run. Put a condenser in it and fired it up last night. Runs like brand new. Lost the e-clip from the throttle rod (stupid, stupid, stupid ) so gotta order a box of those. My son put a kit in the carb on his Craftsman 3.7. Fired it up, tuned it a bit, WOW what a 60cc powerhouse! He was cutting cookies off my test log just as fast as my 036pro!!!


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Still waiting on some parts I ordered the 4th of this month..wonder why it's taking so long? I should have had this 660 out the door a couple of weeks ago..I did finally get the parts to finish my 038 Magnum which I did this morning. Never did get the intake boot for it so I ordered another one from a different vendor and got it in about 3 days! Guess I'll have a spare...


----------



## Dman7

Husky 2100 - new flywheel and piston













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dman7

Whoops top photo wrong one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rynosawr

Nice saw and nice Grand National, by the way....


----------



## mathewsdxt75

I decided to pull a saw off the pile. I picked a remington MM 400. haha. I know, tiny pos saw. fuel lines and filter, some cleaning. it sat for a long time. dry and cold the compression was 140, a bit of oil in the cylinder it was at 180.
I made an air filter for it, and a splash of premix to get it fired, and it took right off and stayed idling. kinda impressed.
I have 3 spare engines for it and 2 cases. maybe I'll put another one together.
IT maybe a simple saw, but it is still saw and I really enjoyed fixing them.


----------



## MattG

The MS341 I've got is second hand... not had much love... but just seems to hang there... So I'm half way through giving it a carb service, pressure/vac test (passed with flying colours), new muffler (old one was all cracked and rusted).

Before surgery:



Halfway through:



I've also managed to "remove" those silly limiter caps from the carby... since before fitting the new shiny muffler I've gutted the insides as best I could with a pillar drill and file... and opened the outlet out a little.


----------



## El Moobs

MattG said:


> The MS341 I've got is second hand... not had much love... but just seems to hang there... So I'm half way through giving it a carb service, pressure/vac test (passed with flying colours), new muffler (old one was all cracked and rusted).
> 
> Before surgery:
> View attachment 534028
> 
> 
> Halfway through:
> View attachment 534029
> 
> 
> I've also managed to "remove" those silly limiter caps from the carby... since before fitting the new shiny muffler I've gutted the insides as best I could with a pillar drill and file... and opened the outlet out a little.
> View attachment 534031



Those are really good saws.


----------



## rburg

Is the ms 341 a smaller cc version of the ms 361?


----------



## MattG

rburg said:


> Is the ms 341 a smaller cc version of the ms 361?


No, it's got exactly same CC. It's just very slightly less tuned... but still awesome saw! Wears a 20" bar no probs. There are only a couple of different parts between 341 and 361. I think the 361 has closed transfers, but 341 has open ones. I did a ms460r oil pump upgrade a few years back on it... and yeah it rocks!


----------



## Dman7

rynosawr said:


> Nice saw and nice Grand National, by the way....



Thanks. That needs to get on 'the bench' too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dman7

Ok here's the 2100 now. I have a new flywheel to install. I rebuilt the carb. And it needs a new piston. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barton174

Doing a modified "farmer jones" on my 2015 Jred 2166 X-Torq. Removing the restrictors to make it a 372xp, removing the base gasket, made a .015" popup piston to get .023-.025" squish, removed .030" from the bottom of the intake side of the piston skirt, 288xp deflector muffler mod, blending the bottom of the transfers to match the case openings, and blending the output of the exhaust and input of the muffler to match the gasket size. 

Mike


----------



## MattG

barton174 said:


> made a .015" popup piston


I'd love to know how that is done! Got any good links to sites of reference?


----------



## barton174

MattG said:


> I'd love to know how that is done! Got any good links to sites of reference?



My whole reason for doing it was that despite squish being OK on most of these XTorq saws when you remove the base gasket, my squish was at like .010 with no base gasket. So, with the gasket being .018, I could either run the base gasket and cut .008 off the cylinder to get more compression, or I could cut the squish band, or I could make a pop-up piston for clearance. Both of the first 2 take more tooling/fixturing than I wanted to make, and cutting a pop-up piston is as simple as chucking the piston in the lathe out in the shop at work, and cutting off .015" from the outer 5/16" or so. This made my squish (with the 4 pieces of solder method) minimum between .023 and .025.

This guy made a fixture for his, but I just chucked mine directly in the lathe (not super-tight), and it didn't mar it or anything.


Mike


----------



## Efisher26

All this crap is "on my bench"






-Efisher26-


----------



## a. palmer jr.

I have one I'd like to finish up but don't have the parts. It's a Redmax GZ400 and all I need is a clutch shoe and the oiler worm gear. The saw seemed to run real well until the clutch came apart but when I had it apart I noticed the worm gear didn't engage the pump because it was too worn I guess.


----------



## Dman7

Dman7 said:


> Ok here's the 2100 now. I have a new flywheel to install. I rebuilt the carb. And it needs a new piston.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ok back together. New piston and rings. Rebuilt carb. Couldn't change the flywheel though. I have the wrong puller and I wasn't comfortable pounding it out. It still has two good starter pawls. If I get down to one I will revisit. For now I need to get this off the bench. Husky 1. Me 0. Started on 4th pull after rebuild. Compression 185 [emoji3] 






Old piston. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattG

Ok... I went kind of masochistic for the last fortnight with the MS341. Yeah the rotor rope could've done with changing, and then I thought "Ok lets just tart up that rewind cover with ~7 coats of white hammerite, and change the badge for new"... Very vain, I know, and my wife is moaning at me saying "But now it just shows up how messy the rest of it is"...  Anyway quit talking.. here's a couple of pics



Exciting stuff, eh?

After stripping out the cover, meticulous cleaning etc. then spray painting... the fun task of putting the spring back in  We should have filmed this, I guess, cos the manual was useless, got bored searching youtube... and so kinda winged it with the cover down, a very small screw driver pegging the spring end loop, and then I used the rotor itself to turn the spring tighter. Interesting part being when you gotta hold it together and get the rotor+spring in the recess, and persuade the loop to go back in it's groove etc....without everything exploding back again...

Tada!!!



And now back to full glory... and maybe I *might* actually use it to cut some wood later


----------



## grizz55chev

MattG said:


> Ok... I went kind of masochistic for the last fortnight with the MS341. Yeah the rotor rope could've done with changing, and then I thought "Ok lets just tart up that rewind cover with ~7 coats of white hammerite, and change the badge for new"... Very vain, I know, and my wife is moaning at me saying "But now it just shows up how messy the rest of it is"...  Anyway quit talking.. here's a couple of pics
> View attachment 538064
> 
> 
> Exciting stuff, eh?
> 
> After stripping out the cover, meticulous cleaning etc. then spray painting... the fun task of putting the spring back in  We should have filmed this, I guess, cos the manual was useless, got bored searching youtube... and so kinda winged it with the cover down, a very small screw driver pegging the spring end loop, and then I used the rotor itself to turn the spring tighter. Interesting part being when you gotta hold it together and get the rotor+spring in the recess, and persuade the loop to go back in it's groove etc....without everything exploding back again...
> 
> Tada!!!
> View attachment 538065
> 
> 
> And now back to full glory... and maybe I *might* actually use it to cut some wood later
> View attachment 538066


Paint job looks good, unfortunately, gas and spray paint don't play well together.


----------



## bobdag

This 045 that I can't find parts for. A good winter project!


----------



## a. palmer jr.

I have an 066 I've been working on for someone else, waiting on parts since Oct 4, finally gave up and asked for a refund and re--ordered from different vendor, this time in US.


----------



## MattG

grizz55chev said:


> Paint job looks good, unfortunately, gas and spray paint don't play well together.


It's hammerite... do you get that in the States? It's quite tough actually....

And regarding any gas or oil daring to touch it......I have a very steady hand....


----------



## Woos31

MattG said:


> It's hammerite... do you get that in the States? It's quite tough actually....
> 
> And regarding any gas or oil daring to touch it......I have a very steady hand....


Haha not I, you could probably run year round on the gas and oil I spill lol


----------



## MattG

Woos31 said:


> Haha not I, you could probably run year round on the gas and oil I spill lol


I have great admiration for such honesty!


----------



## grizz55chev

Never heard of hammerite, we do have leaveright, ( leaver right where you found it ). Sorry couldn't resist. Seriously though, will be interesting to see how it holds up, keep us posted.


----------



## Woos31

MattG said:


> I have great admiration for such honesty!


Funny thing is I have OCD really bad and it drives me nuts but still seem to spill like somebody is jabbing me with a hot poker lol


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Not on the bench but outside: Since it's getting close to winter thought this might be a good day to fix the heater on my truck. I'll know in a day or two if I actually did it any good..


----------



## DeckSetter

MattG said:


> Ok... I went kind of masochistic for the last fortnight with the MS341. Yeah the rotor rope could've done with changing, and then I thought "Ok lets just tart up that rewind cover with ~7 coats of white hammerite, and change the badge for new"... Very vain, I know, and my wife is moaning at me saying "But now it just shows up how messy the rest of it is"...  Anyway quit talking.. here's a couple of pics
> View attachment 538064
> 
> 
> Exciting stuff, eh?
> 
> After stripping out the cover, meticulous cleaning etc. then spray painting... the fun task of putting the spring back in  We should have filmed this, I guess, cos the manual was useless, got bored searching youtube... and so kinda winged it with the cover down, a very small screw driver pegging the spring end loop, and then I used the rotor itself to turn the spring tighter. Interesting part being when you gotta hold it together and get the rotor+spring in the recess, and persuade the loop to go back in it's groove etc....without everything exploding back again...
> 
> Tada!!!
> View attachment 538065
> 
> 
> And now back to full glory... and maybe I *might* actually use it to cut some wood later
> View attachment 538066


I've had to rewind the recoil spring on my CS-8000 3 or 4 times in the last month. What seems to work for me is winding it into the housing. Hook the outside end first, then coil it inside. Just spin the recoil assembly around and around so the spring can stay stretched out until it goes in. It's really not bad to do after the 3rd or 4th time....

.....but I hope I don't have to do it again, I'll be PISSED.


----------



## MattG

DeckSetter said:


> I've had to rewind the recoil spring on my CS-8000 3 or 4 times in the last month. What seems to work for me is winding it into the housing. Hook the outside end first, then coil it inside. Just spin the recoil assembly around and around so the spring can stay stretched out until it goes in. It's really not bad to do after the 3rd or 4th time....
> 
> .....but I hope I don't have to do it again, I'll be PISSED.


Yes, that's pretty much what we did. My wife was close by to steady the housing and yeah I hooked the outer looped end with a very small electrical screwdriver whilst winding it tighter in...fun part is the last 3 or so turns where the sharp edge of the spring starts to shave at the plastic of the rotor somewhat...and finally where you very carefully persuade the loop back into the recess. Shame I didn't get one of the kids to film it all mind 

Well, I've got a TS400 disk cutter to refurb soon (whole strip down I think)...I know for a fact the recoil spring is weak cos the start handle dangles and it doesn't rewind particularly well. Not looking forward to doing that bad boy...still at least I've had some practice with my MS341!


----------



## bigbadbob

Couple of saws from last spring, on on the right fires and runs 150 comp, it did make death rattle sounds,, one clutch spring was off, now sounds great, the other is lightly scored, they both came from loggers so lots of hours on them. But price was right,,
BBB


----------



## nstueve

Welding bench is almost done...


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Still waiting on parts from overseas, clutch springs for my 038, a PC kit for an 066 and a handlebar for same. Postage really backed up this year. I hear the airlines and USPS have settled their differences so maybe stuff may be coming my way..


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Springs came in yesterday. Awfully hard job to replace one broken spring! I ended up almost disassembling the whole saw to replace that little spring! Once I had the clutch off I found it very difficult to pull the spring hard enough to go into the hole. Needless to say I just replaced the one rather than the whole set..worked just fine, kept the other two springs for spares..


----------



## nstueve

Bottom 6100 got a fresh top end and she's back to life!






This turd runs now too!


----------



## nstueve

a. palmer jr. said:


> Still waiting on parts from overseas, clutch springs for my 038, a PC kit for an 066 and a handlebar for same. Postage really backed up this year. I hear the airlines and USPS have settled their differences so maybe stuff may be coming my way..


there is a couple cheap Stihl spring tools for pulling/pushing the clutch and brake springs on/off. Talk to dave on "O_P_E"


----------



## a. palmer jr.

I fashioned a piece of hard wire into a small loop to pull on the springs, still wasn't easy to get the spring in the hole.


----------

